# Post everything you ate today.



## laura024

This is especially for those of you trying to improve your diet.


----------



## rdrr

ate:
life savers
bugles
boneless ribs
pork fried rice
wonton soup

drank:
can of yoo-hoo
a 20oz bottle of pepsi

Epitome of health, I am.


----------



## shadowmask

Ravioli, lasagna (boyardee) (yes poor), two bananas, an apple, a bag of chicken and broccoli rice, a can of tuna...I think that's it. All washed down with a half gallon of milk.


----------



## forgetaboudit

Breakfeast: coffee, oatmeal. Lunch: burrito with smoked turkey/tomatoes/little cheese. Snack: granola bar. Supper: scrambled eggwhites with spinach/cheese/fat free turkey. Always drink water.


----------



## Nada

Whole wheat cereal/raisins
Soft boil eggs/whole wheat bread
Natural peanut butter and organic jelly on whole wheat bread
Teriyaki chicken breast/brown rice/spinach
Salmon patty/brown rice/spinach
Apple and grapes

I'm making some beef jerky in the dehydrator so I'll probably have some of that too.


----------



## sansd

Hmm . . . I think I had an apple, but may not have had anything. I guess I should go to the store.


----------



## Gen

2 cups of chai tea with milk
fish oil supplement
small bowl of pasta with cheese


----------



## bkhill5

oatmeal, banana, turkey burger, bread, ketchup, pear, romaine lettuce, asiago shredded cheese, chicken, tea, coffee.


----------



## Perfectionist

Maple Almond Crunch Cereal for breakfast
A footlong tuna subway sandwich for lunch
Perogies and Beer Brautwurst sausages for dinner


Mmmm delicious day.


----------



## offbyone

Breakfast: plain greek yogurt yogurt with nuts, cranberries and a little honey

Lunch: huge salad with some chicken

Between: ~20 ounces of coffee with a little milk

Dinner: just a beer so far


----------



## jenkydora

Its only half day, so I made my own muesli, with frozen raspberry, strawberry, 3 hazelnuts, 

white chia seed, flaxseed, pot set strawberry yogurt and skim and oats. and milk. 3 teas- skim milk.

Sakata sea weed rice cracker and broad bean dip and left over ricotta gnocchi. and a pear.

For tea I will have home made potato wedges, minus the sour cream and a low fat veggie pattie. and cup of tea.


Oops I had a small marshmallow.


----------



## 50piecesteve

Food: 6 egg whites with diced ham, Protein, bag of peanuts (not salted), protein, chicken breast with chicken flavored rice, protein, 2 ham sandwitches and sunchips

liquids: 3/4 gallon of water and 2 redbulls


----------



## Bunyip

Some popcorn leftover from when my brother made it at 3am last night, and half a cucumber. O:< Also, I drank six glasses of green tea if that counts. I just realized I didn't really eat lunch today. _Huh_.


----------



## huh

Orange juice
Small salad, greek pasta thing, green tea
Tomato soup, 3 chocolate chip waffles, water


----------



## becky07

I've been eating twice a day, if that, for the past few weeks due to stress and anxiety. Today I eat a breakfast burrito thingy, for lunch a fish patty the size of a pancake, and a few chips, then later ate a few pretzels.


----------



## alte

Cereal, pasta, couscous, Asian pear.


----------



## Peacefulness

Breakfast- tuna,Mayo(Light),tomatoes(with vegetable oil, salt and pepper) whole wheat Arabic bread and OJ
Worked out and then I had a protein shake + carrots and cucumbers (Splashed some lemon on them)
I still don't know what I'm gonna have for lunch , but I might go for some streak yummmmmmmmmmmy I make the best steak ever for the reason that I use my mom's super delicious recipe


----------



## PaysageDHiver

My meal tonight (only time I'm eating) will be chicken breast with sugary BBQ sauce, sweet potato with butter, baked beans, cole slaw, and bovarian creme pie for desert.


----------



## Define Me

- 2 apples
- 11-12 kfc hotwings
- sandwhich with chicken meat
- Whey shake Strawberry flavour


----------



## tinkerbomber

*hmmm*

Coffee...........


----------



## Bunyip

Coffee & some ham. Probably gonna scrounge up some kiwi or an apple in a bit. I think we're out of grapefruit~ D;


----------



## bkhill5

So here is what I have eaten/will eat:

coffee/cream/sugar, pumpkin seed flax cereal, light soymilk, 2 clementines, 1 veggie italian sausage, 1 cup pasta, marinara, (will eat: )tilapia w/ lemon and dill, asparagus, brown rice, raspberries, protein drink.


----------



## albrecht

Here's what I've eaten today:
1 small glass of pomegranate juice, 1 Starbucks grande mocha, 2 small microwavable burritos.

What I will (probably) eat later:
A small bag of Cheezits and a 20oz soda.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Avocado, half a foot long chicken and feta sandwich with hummus and tomato (on this really scrummy artisan bread), half a glass of orange juice.
About to eat the other half of the sandwich and some radish and sweetcorn.


----------



## purplerainx3

Breakfast: Almond milk, organic pb on ezekiel bread, green tea
Lunch: Brown rice w/tofu, zucchini, & eggplant
Snack: Pineapples
Snack #2 (Also known as dinner): Steamed broccoli, some blueberries, a handful of almonds and Yasso frozen greek yogurt which is the best thing in the universe.


----------



## Catnap

Nothing yet! :teeth


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Two bananas, three handfuls of muesli (no added sugar), two scoops of 10% fat greek yoghurt, one scoop of natural peanut butter, two scoops of isolate whey protein, 500mls of 2% milk blended into a smoothie.

throughout the day, I made four tuna sandwiches, with two tins of tuna, eight slices of wholemeal bread, and mixed salad leaves, two small oranges, one apple, one banana, one protein bar

about four or more litres of water, I trained for two hours in the evening

Two smallish rump steaks, a small portion of risoto.

One scoop of peanut butter, one slow release protein shake.

Tomorrow's my cheat day! woop woop.


----------



## rgrwng

Multi-grain bagel with cream cheese
small bag o' Sun chips


----------



## Revenwyn

Ate: Half a bowl of homemade beef stroganoff, 1 can of peaches in own juice.
Drank: 4 liters of water (so far)


If I eat any more today I will gain weight.


----------



## trevor35th

1 bowl of low fat granola with raisins cereal with skim milk. 
handful of fruit (strawberries, blueberries, black berries, and raspberries)
1 scoop of whey protein (25 grams of protein) in a glass of skim milk
1 sandwich (whole grain bread) with natural peanut butter and jelly
2 apples
1 peanut butter protein bar
1 bowl of nut cheerios with skim milk
1 serving of whole grain spaghetti noodles and homemade spaghetti sauce (organic tomatoes, ground beef, mushrooms, garlic, onions)
1 slice of whole grain toast with butter
another handful of fruit (same as above)
ice water throughout the day

and tonight I'll have some veggies before I go to bed (carrots, sweet peppers, and broccoli).


----------



## billeh

Breakfast: smoothie with large banana, pitted cherries, 2 cups of soy milk, several ice cubes.
Lunch: two tuna fish sandwiches oh whole grain bread and an apple
Dinner: peanut butter sandwich on whole grain bread, and a small chunk of sharp cheddar.

Liquids: Lot's of water, 1 cup of dark chocolate almond milk, and a v8.


----------



## GotAnxiety

a apple some broccoli,carrot's 2 tuna sandwiches on dark rye bread a avocado and a banana and some v8 low sodium


----------



## Revenwyn

Six spoonfulls of chicken noodle soup.
1 bottle unsweetened ice tea
4 liters of water.

(That was yesterday. I got up for my day an hour and a half ago.)


----------



## laura024

Breakfast: Egg & cheese on whole wheat English muffin
Lunch: Subway - half of a whole wheat sub with turkey, lettuce, tomato, and ranch dressing.
Snack: A handful of carrots, broccoli, and blueberries
Dinner: Going to have the other half of the sub. 
Beverages: Water, iced coffee (lots of studying to do!), half a glass of milk.


----------



## Revenwyn

One carrot, four liters of water.


----------



## huh

Hmmm, today...

apple juice
buttered noodles, root beer (mmmm....noodles and company, my one downfall)
oatmeal, mixed veggies, water


----------



## bkhill5

Greek yougurt, 3/4 cup pumpkin seed flax cereal stuff, coffee w/ soymilk

Turkey burger, salad, rice pilaf

Some kind of white fish, edamame/corn/black bean salad, a few red potato wedges

ginseng tea, 8 glasses of water


----------



## Selbbin

a hot cross bun...

That's all so far and it's 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## coeur_brise

I've the worst diet ever.. yesterday was: glass of milk, 
corned beef hash (from a can), chili, rice with chicken, 1/2 can of soda, 3 oreo cookies. the end.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Apple
Water
Arby's roast beef sandwich of deliciousness
Baked Ruffles
Diet Dr Pepper

Tonight I'm making chicken noodle soup and will probably finish off a couple cookies.


----------



## Layla

Breakfast
2 slices of toast with jam 

Lunch
Potatoe salad with 2 small chicken steaks

Dinner
Big plate of tuna pasta with cheese over the top

Snack at night
Grab bag of crisps


----------



## jaymusic1992

gold fish and soup!!


----------



## kanra

Coffee and bread with nutella for breakfast, popcorn and coca cola for "lunch", more coffee, dulce de leche cake and frozen yogurt for "dinner", and chocolate.

;; :flush Jesus christ. I would have died of a heart attack by now if this was my normal diet. I'd better not eat this much **** again or else I'll get morbidly obese. Good, now that I typed it out I feel guilty. I'll never eat like this again.. sheesh..


----------



## shadowmask

Two bologna sandwiches, angus bacon & cheese burger from McD's, ramen.


----------



## Owl-99

Banana bread and tea
ham and pickles sandwich and crisps
coffee milk and a short bread finger


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and agave nectar, four clif mojo bars, a spoonful of coconut oil, two tangerines, four cookies, a veggie burger, 8-10 oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes, and a banana

Needs improvement. I need to stop living on those mojo bars.


----------



## lyssado707

Toast w/smart balance & strawberry jelly, tea, PB&J, banana, chex mix, caramel popcorn, spaghetti o's & a piece of bread, might get 1/2 choc cream egg or oreo in a sec. My diet's kinda sucky.


----------



## Venompoo

Barely anything lol

Cereal- weetabix

Dinner- broccoli steamed and pasta with 1/2 canned Tuna

I'm hungry but there's nothing to eat left


----------



## bkhill5

egg white omelette with spinach and feta. coffee with soymilk. nothing else today...


----------



## Layla

Breakfast
Big fry up

Lunch
Chicken and mixed veg

Dinner
Spaghetti Bolognese

Snack
Few biscuits and fruit yogurt


----------



## sansd

chai and coffee with almond milk and sweeteners (maple syrup, agave nectar), coconut oil, a banana, baby carrots, red grapes, a tangerine, a cappuccino lara bar, at least one clif mojo bar, two coconut almond chocolate-coated coconut milk ice cream bars, two bowls of lentils (with onion, carrot, celery, and spinach), an orange, and another banana blended with carrot tops and frozen blueberries


----------



## Kakumbus

Protein shake, then i went to a buffet ate omelet,hem,soup,bread,maple syrup a lot and sugar pie.

Then went to a bar drank about 4 beer then went to a restaurant and i ate chicken breasts and rice with some other desert.

Then cereal later that night, i dont do this all the time okay ^^


----------



## billeh

breakfast: smoothie made from soymilk, pitted cherries, banana, couple handfuls of spinach, some ice cubes

lunch: two lean turkey hot dogs, whole grain bread, little bit of mayo

dinner: grilled chicken soft taco with lettuce, tomato, little bit of sour cream and shredded cheese

snacks: one light cherry yogurt, and a reese's cup, fun size (nooooooooooo)

fluids: several large cups of water, a v8 fusion, and some dark chocolate almond milk


----------



## Voyager

Let's see now...

Breakfast: weetabix, milk 2%, coffee

Lunch: Rye bread, a little butter, lean ham, leek, orange, milk, coffee

Dinner: Meatballs, cooked cauliflower, salad (avocado, cucumber, lettuce, leek), milk

Snacks: Oranges, apples

Drinking 2-3 liters of water every day as well


----------



## Cerberios

I'm losing weight fast, can't bring myself to eat so I'm actually going to go buy Ensure at the grocery shop. I tried having breakfast, bran flakes and aloe drink.

In the afternoon I had a small portion of pasta and one bbq rib. I'm starting to feel a bit of hunger but for some reason there's pain. Maybe I ate too quickly.


----------



## Kakumbus

Morning Coffee yogurt, with almond and cereal and berries with green tea, oh i am boring i know i always eat the same things, its cheap efficient and healthy 

Afternoon, smoothie of 3 egg spinach and cottage cheese with pepper and onion salt.


----------



## Blawnka

Just ordered soup, fries, and a burger from an Italian restaurant, that's probably all I'll have today.


----------



## Layla

Breakfast
Shredded Wheat

Lunch
Chicken Salad

Dinner
Chicken Fried Rice

Snacks
Bag of crisps and some cookies


----------



## Owl-99

Layla said:


> Breakfast
> Shredded Wheat
> 
> Lunch
> Chicken Salad
> 
> Dinner
> Chicken Fried Rice
> 
> Snacks
> Bag of crisps and some cookies


And your still trim, lucky girl :no


----------



## CWe

Sunkist Soda
Doritos Chips
Sunkist Soda
Sunkist Soda


----------



## MiMiK

i havent ate nothing! and its 3pm!

what should i eat!!!


----------



## Layla

bigblue38 said:


> And your still trim, lucky girl :no


The only bad things were the snacks really, while the chicken fried rice isn't super healthy I do an hour of cardio a day, plus the portion size wasn't huge.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Two slices of toast with vegemite
Hungry Jacks Bacon deluxe meal.
Some chocolate cake.
One banana.


----------



## billeh

Went to my parents for a BBQ today.
Had a burger and some potato salad (i work nights, so this was my breakfast).
Had a turkey sandwich on whole grain bread for lunch.
About to go make dinner now, thinking tomato soup and a grilled cheese.

only snack was some yogurt and strawberries.


----------



## Owl-99

Layla said:


> The only bad things were the snacks really, while the chicken fried rice isn't super healthy I do an hour of cardio a day, plus the portion size wasn't huge.


Fair enough :clap


----------



## Layla

bigblue38 said:


> Fair enough :clap




Breakfast
Shredded Wheat

Lunch 
Jacket potato with cottage cheese and chives

Dinner
Chilli con carne

Snacks
Biscuits and Yogurt


----------



## viv

Wow, most of you don't eat very much.



carambola said:


> I need to stop living on those mojo bars.


Ohhh, but they're good. I like Clif Builder bars as well, but I've only had them on one hike. I think I'd get sick of them very quickly if I had them too often. However, I could probably have a Mojo bar (or two, or three) everyday.


----------



## melissa75

I definitely eat more...guess I should cut back.

Today I had:

2 cups of coffee
Nutrigrain bar

Southwest chicken salad
Baked potato soup
Breadstick

Crackers and cheese

Parmesan crusted chicken breast
Baked potato with cheese


----------



## sas111

Few bites of apples, without skin about 50 cals
Cup of frozen veggies = 40 cals
Almost 1/2 a tub of 0% yogurt with a bit of honey = about 230 cals

Two cups coffee = 10 cals
Dutch Hot chocolate (15 cals per tbs) with splenda (0cals)


----------



## viv

kanra said:


> Coffee and bread with nutella for breakfast, popcorn and coca cola for "lunch", more coffee, dulce de leche cake and frozen yogurt for "dinner", and chocolate.


This sounds divine.


----------



## leonardess

grande decaf skinny peppermint mocha.
banana.
protein shake with assorted berries added and a banana.
spinach salad with nonfat cottage cheese. 
trail mix: sunflower seeds, a few roasted soynuts and raisins. 
apple.
protein shake: nonfat milk, protein powder and stevia. 
tall decaf skinny peppermint mocha.


----------



## leonardess

today a tall skinny peppermint mocha. protein shake. protein smoothie. trail mix. breakfast sandwich - egg white, bacon and cheese on foccaccia.


----------



## mut

my memory sucks, totally


----------



## Luna Sea

Footlong turkey beef and ham sub w/ lettuce pepper onion and mayo.

I forgot about the other 2 meals >_>


----------



## bluedragon

banana,veggie soup,rice,eggplant,tortilla chips, pretzels, yogurt... i dont feel well so not much


----------



## Layla

Breakfast
Two slices of toast

Lunch
Cheese salad with croutons

Dinner
Tuna pasta with cheese

Snacks
Fruit and yogurt


----------



## CoastalSprite

viv said:


> Wow, most of you don't eat very much.


I'd say... I've been keeping a record of everything I eat for almost a year and even on my best day I still eat a lot more than any of you :um I'm too embarrassed to post my food diary in public now...


----------



## bkhill5

tofu scramble with red peppers, spinach, onions, broccoli, salsa and some cheese.

broiled salmon, salad, rice, pickle, edamame

sweet tarts, apple, yogurt dip, pita bread

Later: greek wrap, veggie soup, ciabatta bread, 

Tonight: frozen sorbet cone with sprinkles (rainbow!) and mini golf and batting cages


----------



## Witchcraft

2 grain breads with soft cheese and raspberry jam, green tea with lemon
Coffee with cream, 3 pains au chocolat :blush
Salmon with potatoes, tomato and cucumber salad with soured cream
Apple, a cup of masala chai
Hot chocolate and 1 pain au chocolat
A couple of spoons of probiotic yogurt and lots of water


----------



## janicedale

In the morning, I did not eat I just drink chocolate drink and in the afternoon I ate spaghetti with chicken with a little rice and tonight, our dinner is pork steak. I really can't wait to eat this menu. Happy eating.


----------



## Yogurt

Half a bottle of water and a few sips of coke


----------



## kennyc

Yogurt said:


> Half a bottle of water and a few sips of coke


Are you joking? That's seriously not good.


----------



## millenniumman75

Cadbury Mini Eggs - finished the bag.
Rice Krispie Treat


----------



## Raulz0r

Scrambled Eggs
2 large pretzels 
Smashed Potatoes + Pork Ham.

In between the large prezels and potatoes, I had Sour Skittles


----------



## Lasair

Cereal 
Tea and toast
Bag of crisps
Beans and toast
Bag of mints


----------



## red wrinkle

Beenie weenies, small pack of donuts


----------



## Insanityonthego

Water...my body is screaming for a yogurt or a slice of pizza. Damn anorexia.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Insanityonthego said:


> Water...my body is screaming for a yogurt or a slice of pizza. Damn anorexia.


Please don't starve yourself. 

There are plenty of things you can eat and still lose a ton of weight, especially combined with exercise.

Edit: also from your avatar (stunning) you don't look like you need to be doing any dieting anyway.


----------



## Insanityonthego

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Please don't starve yourself.
> 
> There are plenty of things you can eat and still lose a ton of wait, especially combined with exercise.
> 
> Edit: also from your avatar (stunning) you don't look like you need to be doing any dieting anyway.


Psh!! You're thin lol You wouldn't know what it feels like. But I know what you mean...it's just a bad habit I guess. This is my 4th consecutive day doing a water fast. Ty but you haven't seen my body. :no


----------



## sas111

Two banannas 
Few bites of blueberries & goji
Bowl of salad
Probley more later on.

I'm eating all fruits 'n veggies for awhile..maybe like one meal that isn't. Keep this up for as long as possible.


----------



## rgrwng

Breakfast: MCDonald's Large cup (idk how many ounces that is) of milk

lunch: 4 dinner rolls


----------



## Witchcraft

Breakfast - Oatmeal porridge with some organic coconut oil, linseeds and raspberry jam, green tea with lemon
Lunch - Caesar salad, coffee with cream and 2 pains au chocolat (bad!)
Dinner - Chickpeas with tomatos and red onion, ginger tea and 1 pain au chocolat
Late snack - plain probiotic yogurt and a cup of Rooibos tea

_I eat too much!_


----------



## adam28

Whole grain cereal, OJ, cup of coffee
Chicken salad w/ olvie oil, water
glass of v8
fish, rice, asparagus, water

I usually eat healthy but for the past week or so I've been trying to take it to the next lvl to see if it helps


----------



## Yogurt

kennyc said:


> Are you joking? That's seriously not good.


It was 9am when I posted that.... lol.


----------



## momentsunset

2 packets maple & brown sugar oatmeal w/soy milk
1/2 cup apple sauce
1 piece boneless skinless grilled chicken breast with 1 cup veggies
1 chocolate fiber one bar
4 akmak crackers


----------



## GD8

how do women even survive on such a small amount of food? sounds so unhealthy, my ****ing bones would be showing if I ate like some of the women in this thread eat

anyway today I ate two bowls of apple jacks for breakfast, a turkey ranch and swiss sub with pretzels for lunch, 8 mini snickers bars like 20 minutes after lunch, like 10 small powdered donuts an hour later, a ****load of vanilla yogurt, two big bowls of baked ziti for dinner, and then a bowl of vanilla ice cream like 30 minutes ago. I eat all day long and I pretty much always stay at 130lbs.


----------



## Insanityonthego

GD8 said:


> how do women even survive on such a small amount of food? sounds so unhealthy, my ****ing bones would be showing if I ate like some of the women in this thread eat
> 
> anyway today I ate two bowls of apple jacks for breakfast, a turkey ranch and swiss sub with pretzels for lunch, 8 mini snickers bars like 20 minutes after lunch, like 10 small powdered donuts an hour later, a ****load of vanilla yogurt, two big bowls of baked ziti for dinner, and then a bowl of vanilla ice cream like 30 minutes ago. I eat all day long and I pretty much always stay at 130lbs.


Very similar to my diet. Lucky one with a fast metabolism!
5th consecutive day of my water fast


----------



## kennyc

Insanityonthego said:


> Very similar to my diet. Lucky one with a fast metabolism!
> 5th consecutive day of my water fast


:no Not good. You look perfectly healthy.


----------



## mezzoforte

Wow, you guys don't eat much.


----------



## Plasticities

Oatmeal with chia seeds + fresh organic carrot juice.
Organic lettuce, avacado, and canned salmon with bragg's apple vinegar, and cold-pressed sunflower oil + fresh organic carrot juice.
Lentil soup with organic vegetables with McIllhenny Tabasco and a probiotic for digestion + decaf green tea.

Not trying to show off, but some very wise people showed me how to change my diet and it changed my life!


----------



## mezzoforte

Well I've only had breakfast, but so far:
Popcorn
Bacon
Sausages
Ramen
Hashbrowns


----------



## KiwiGirl

I had two protein shakes and some tuna and rice. That's all I ate today.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

An Orange
100g plain yogurt
1 savoury
1 Mars Bar
Some Noodles
1 toasted sandwich. 


Really unhealthy I know and probably just under 1000 calories which is naughty :S


----------



## softshock11

half of a turkey hero
arizona iced tea
pancakes


----------



## Shoelaces

CWe said:


> Sunkist Soda
> Doritos Chips
> Sunkist Soda
> Sunkist Soda


Keep doing what yer doing, brah. *brofist*

Instant porridge and ED. Lots of ED. Yay for health.


----------



## Broken Hearted Girl

Porridge
Crisps
Chocolate x 2

Im gonna have dinner soon though, not sure what it is yet though.


----------



## nycdude

I ate 1 banana, and a milkshake with strawberries, and a cup of apple cider.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1 Coffee
2 x 100g fatfree yogurt

1 x tandoori chicken kebab
1 x can coke zero

Dunno what to have for dindinz, maybe stir fried veges.


----------



## GotAnxiety

For breakfast i had 2 bananas 1 can of pomegranate juice a handful of broccoli

And for Dinner i had 3 prison style cheese sandwiches lol hmmm gotta love those!>


----------



## GD8

Breakfast -
Two bowls of apple jacks

Lunch -
turkey ranch and swiss sub with lays chips

Dinner -
2 steaks, 4 baked potatoes, and a bowl of peas

In between meals -
breaded mozzarella sticks
glazed donuts 
snickers bars
vanilla yogurt


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Breakfast: Venti coffee with 2 shots, Lunch: 4 pollo carnitas from some hole in the wall, Dinner: Stone IPA ruination, and whatever come to mind in the next 5 min.


----------



## vanwa

some tzatiki dip and 3/4 of low-sodium saltines, 3 cups of iced coffee (with TONS of creamer :c), small bowl of homemade linguine salmon puttanesca with a little feta cheese, small bowl of potato salad, and a can of sprite.

i am tracking my calories on myfitnesspal.com, and was 1,723 calories over my daily goal, which is 1,500. this is my first day starting myfitnesspal up again, i had tracked before, but fell off the wagon.


----------



## KiwiGirl

I had sushi, 1 chicken and salad sandwich and a protein shake.

I haven't had Doritos for awhile.....now I have cravings for some, damit lol.


----------



## KiwiGirl

GD8 said:


> Dinner -
> 2 steaks, 4 baked potatoes, and a bowl of peas


mmmm steak, I love steak.


----------



## sansd

Practically nothing. Black beans with tomatoes before I went to bed, and then nothing all day. I needed to buy groceries but was too tired and stressed out to do it when I got home.


----------



## bkhill5

a couple bites of the chili I made from scratch. not up for eating today.


----------



## tjames

breakfast: six egg whites cooked in coconut oil with peppers, onion and garlic
Lunch: homemade ginger Greek yogurt with roasted soy nuts
Dinner: pinto bean soup
Snack: two carrots


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Oatmeal with "almond milk", an avocado, 2 pita breads with cottage cheese on one and hummus on the other, plain yoghurt, grapefruit, soft boiled egg, half a courgette, a small carrot, bulghur, 1 glass "almond milk", 4 squares of dark chocolate, handful of assorted nuts, handful of cresslike leafy things.

Feel quite proud that only the only things that weren't organic were the hummus and the cottage cheese. EDIT: oops, and the milk.


----------



## Barette

Breakfast: Whole wheat english muffin with organic flax seed peanut butter, greek yogurt with wheat germ and a little honey and some grapes.

Anxiety attack snack: 4 squares of dark chocolate filled with toffee bits and caramel covered almonds bits.

Lunch: Mashed sweet potatoes, spinach leaves and a tiny bit of green peppers, an oatmeal raisin cookie.

Snack: almonds

Dinner: It's 7:30 and I'm gonna skip dinner, maybe just have some carrots later. I'm much too close to my calorie limit for the day to have an actual dinner, plus the roomies are out so I've no one else to eat with anyway, and the takeout on campus is too high calorie, I'd be way over my limit.


----------



## LordScott

bagel sandwich from wawa.. has sausage on it and eggs and cheeze
pancake sandwich from wawa.. has sausage on it and and eggs and cheeze
Mcdonalds- medium fries.. and a mc chicken with cheese
tacobell- chicken burrito and cheesy fiesta potatoes
and now im eating candy hearts


----------



## Insanityonthego

I think I'm gonna vomit water.


----------



## Toppington

Banana, two pieces of grain bread with peanut butter because I was too lazy to toast the bread, and TBD. I... Didn't eat enough today, lol...


----------



## Nogy

Breakfast: Ham and cheese hotpocket and 2 or 3 cups of coffee

Lunch: Skipped it

Dinner: Ceasar Salad, 2 rolls with cinnamon butter, 11 oz sirlion, sweet potatoe with caramel and toasted marshmallows, 1 Tall miller light (was at a restaraunt, i dunno how many ounces it was)

After dinner calories(workin on it atm) : 6 16oz Busch Beers, and when those are finished Grilled Shrimp with Soy Vay Veri Veri Teryaki Marinade. This teryaki marinade/sauce is sooo good, i decided to try it out randomly about 2 years ago. I've kept a bottle in my fridge ever since. All natural, no preservatives









Anyways, if its not obvious, i don't count my calories lol. I just love food


----------



## ChrissyQ

Oatmeal, yogurt, apple juice, Vanilla icecream, very small lindt chocolate bunny, few kinder surprise mini eggs, mac and cheese, plantain chips,


----------



## fallen18

Cheese and a slice of bread plus coffee.


----------



## huh

coffee
veggie burrito
oatmeal


----------



## xTaylor

A twix bar, a cheeseburger, some green beans, a hot dog, and a banana cream yogurt.


----------



## WhoDey85

French Toast
Raisin Bran 
Cheese/Crackers
Lasagna 
Sun Flowerseeds


----------



## hiimnotcool

Breakfast:
Apple Jacks Cereal
Strawberry greek yogurt
2 slices bacon
1 egg
Slice of bread with butter and jelly


Lunch:
Beef Burrito w/ Sour cream and cheese
Peanut butter and jelly sandwich w/Milk

Dinner:
Oatmeal
2 scoops protein powder
Bowl of cereal


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Breakfast - coffee

Lunch - coffee, pasta

Dinner - tuna crackers, tea.


----------



## dk321

2 mini tuna tins and one larger one
can of kidney beans
small can of chicken
30g whey


----------



## sansd

chai and coffee with almond milk and maple syrup + a little vanilla torani syrup
baby carrots with hummus
french toast sticks (these--they're not that french toast-ish) with maple syrup
an apple with almond butter
coconut oil

Later I might have one or more of the following:
- a peach-banana smoothie with pea protein powder
- a can of black beans with tomatoes, onion, and red bell pepper
- frozen vegetables of some kind (stirfry? spinach? brussels sprouts? asparagus?)

ETA: I had spinach.


----------



## pita

soy milk
puffed wheat
rice + vegetables + beans x2
cookies
potato chips

I am going to die of malnutrition. Soon, perhaps.



viv said:


> 1/3 package oreos


Yep. I had that today.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Cottage Pie
Tub of ice cream 
chicken, rice & steamed veg
fruit smoothie 
omelette with spinach & onions


----------



## ApathyDivine

-French toast and 1/2 cup blueberry yougurt
-White rice and veal parm
-A slice of cake. D'oh!
-Peanutbutter sandwich on whole wheat bread'
-A bowl of my own lentils soup


----------



## Bunyip

grilled chicken
chopped up baked potato & onion/bellpepper
spinachleaffysalad with cucumbers and tomatoes
and some french fries that just so happened to have salt and sugar on them. whheee

To drink, I mostly had water, but I did have some tea~


----------



## huh

Hmm, lets see...

orange juice
salad, side of cottage cheese, green tea
digiorno single serving cheese pizza (nom!), water


----------



## Meli24R

2 scrambled eggs
avocado slices
half a banana with tablespoon peanut butter
handful sunflower seeds
couple of strawberries with yogurt
dinner will probably be grilled chicken with peppers, onions, guacamole and beans


----------



## adam28

Meli24R said:


> 2 scrambled eggs
> avocado slices
> half a banana with tablespoon peanut butter
> handful sunflower seeds
> couple of strawberries with yogurt
> dinner will probably be grilled chicken with peppers, onions, guacamole and beans


You had my mouth watering at avacado, but then you go and have guacamole to! I'm so jealous .


----------



## sansd

- coffee and tea with almond milk and maple syrup
- coconut oil
- smoothie with a banana, frozen peaches, almond milk, and pea protein powder
- something like 2/3 of an overly sweet vending machine pastry I did not enjoy and should not have bought
- two apples
- the bit of remaining almond butter I scraped from the sides of an almost empty jar
and then I finally went to the store and got more low-effort food:
- little thing of inari
- baby carrots with hummus

I still have a banana and bell pepper I want to use as soon as possible, so I will probably have another smoothie and then use the pepper with the black beans I didn't end up having last night. And I doubt I will resist having a chocolate-covered coconut almond coconut milk ice cream bar thing before I go to bed (ETA: I've now had three of them).


----------



## viv

I ate quasi-healthy yesterday! (At least in comparison to what I've been eating for the past month.)

1 1/2 bananas
1 apple
lasagna
salad
strawberries
blackberries
tea w/ milk


----------



## Bunyip

Two soft tacos and an apple ohohoho

edit;
also some fried chicken and mashed potatoes and and some coffee icecream



~~nojudgin'broha~~


----------



## ChrissyQ

Spicy hot veggie hot dog, Activia silky unsweeted plain yogurt (superfood that will change your life!), banana, Starbucks coffee, granola bar, lots of water, fries & burger..


----------



## laura1991

hmm..

breakfast: 2 eggs, bacon, an english muffin, and hash browns

lunch: pbj with honey and a banana smoothie made with milk and cookies and cream ice cream 

dinner: soup and then icky coconut cake, which I ate anyways

im a champ.


----------



## ChrissyQ

viv said:


> I ate quasi-healthy yesterday! (At least in comparison to what I've been eating for the past month.)
> 
> 1 1/2 bananas
> 1 apple
> lasagna
> salad
> strawberries
> blackberries
> tea w/ milk


I been eatin quasi healthy too i'm real into eating alot of healthy food but then i like eat too much icecream and carbs and some chocolate


----------



## Chrono Trigger 22

::Sticky Note pasted on my fridge::

Monday- Steak and Potatoes
Tuesday- Asparagus and Fish
Wednesday- Spaghetti Night...Extra tomatoe sauce 
Thursday- Spinach with Scrambled Eggs
Friday- Chicken with broccoli + Swiss Cheese 

Weekends- Anything...just anything.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Chicken breast (w/ mustard sauce for dipping)
Ton of baked beans
Slaw
Green beans with butter
4 large brownies


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and syrup
an apple or two
a veggie burger
almond milk
sweet potato pop chips
peanut butter pretzel mojo bar
two coconut milk ice cream bars

This is pretty bad. I don't have the energy to prepare better food. I've also only had one small glass of water.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Breakfast: nothing

Lunch: tuna salad + couscous

Snack: Wheat crackers + basil pesto hummus

Dinner: meatballs are in the oven right now 

Also had 4 coffees throughout the day :/ + a can of coke zero
And having some wine with dinner.


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
two clif mojo bars
salad, vegetarian roll, and watermelon
slice of vegetable pizza
two coconut milk ice cream bars
black beans with onion, tomato, and garlic
french toast sticks with maple syrup
2 cups of decaf chai with almond milk and maple syrup
little bag of jalapeño potato chips
another mojo bar

Only slightly better than yesterday.


----------



## Bunyip

subway sammich

baked potato

apple
carrot
strawberries
banana
blackberries
shjdsvdusvdghsf


----------



## Marakunda

Green tea
Boost (Some nutrition drink)
Crackers and cheese
Salad and some sort of meat (for dinner)
Lots of water
More tea...


----------



## Ashley1990

A cupof tea
A bowl of curd 
one banana


----------



## Bunyip

tater tot casserole
carrot juice
coffee with a little milk
lady grey tea
blueberries
blackberries
kiwi
water
salad with cranberries, pecans, cheese, and ranch meow


----------



## To22

6 eggs
5 strips of bacon
5 waffles 
4 cups of water
2 poptarts

*hmph*:bah


----------



## Witchcraft

Oatmeal porridge with some coconut oil, linseeds and raspberry jam
Green tea with lemon
Coffee with milk and a chocolate cookie
Aubergine, tomato and parmezan cheese dish with some bread
Chicory and coffee drink
2 spinach, banana and apple smoothies
Many glasses of water


----------



## peacelovemusic

half bagel with cream cheese
half pb sandwich
fruit snacks
tobasco cheeze-its
1 chocolate
fruit snacks


----------



## shadowmask

Can of V8 + a pack of Nutty Buddy bars, can of pepsi + chicken strips + potatoes au gratin + green beans, broccoli & rice + a chicken breast.


----------



## lettersnumbers

2 hot dogs and bag of chilli doritos
Drank 1 small can of 7up
Mash potato and 2 small chicken vegetable pies with gravy
2 pieces of bacon and small sausage
Half can of 7 up 

Now about to drink bottle of water and a pack of bacon crisps.


----------



## takenimpulse

Marshmallow root, acorn squash w/ cumin
Avocado
Kale, extra virgin olive oil, butternut squash
Two asian pears
Romaine lettuce, turkey w/ ginger
Slippery elm


----------



## Bunyip

coffee with sugar
orange pekoe black tea with sugar
water
carrot juice
strawberry, apple, and banana juice
brisket
rice
going to make some sort of tea...


----------



## coolguy101

Steak 'n Shake
Candy
Captain D's

Sounds like a winners diet to me.


----------



## DreamAway

tinkerbomber - I have a strange feeling 'something' might be exacerbating your anxiety


----------



## Noca

Yesterday I ate...

1x Hero grilled organic range fed chicken breast topped with a sunny side up egg, peameal bacon, crusted onions and ketchup

1 x serving of sweet potatoe fries and Hero sauce to dip

1/2 of small plain Lays chips

1 bowl of Penne pasta with tomato sauce

1 oven baked organic chicken breast with olive oil and chopped garlic

3 x Ensure extra calorie drinks

2 x Nestea iced tea cans

2 x 500ml bottles of Nestle water

1 x glass of 1% milk

1 x chocolate fibre granola bar


----------



## GotAnxiety

5 whoppers from burger king

1 bag of old dutch ketchup chip's 

1 high impact acai from booster juice

8 reeses pieces

1 mange pop drink

2 bowl of vector cereal

Today a cheat day and it whopper day at burger king! think i probably went way overboard with salt and saturated fat probably.

I feel huge now! get in my belly! muahahaha.


----------



## MrGilligan

Mello Yello
crackers, cheese, and oreos mini lunchable
chocolate milk
other crackers
water

Was there anything else? I don't think so... But that seems like I didn't eat very much at all... Why didn't I get more hungry?


----------



## NomadChild

Omelet with tea, 2 cookies, and grilled chicken with rice for dinner.


----------



## Barette

Breakfast (though technically late lunch): Greek yogurt with honey and wheat germ, and some black berries and blueberries.

Snack: Almonds, then I was still hungry and dying for sugar so I had a Payday.

Dinner: Salad (spinach, broccoli, cherry tomatoes, and eggs, no dressing). Again, more sugar cravings (I've been so sugar crazy lately) so I had some banana pudding and dairy free chocolate ice cream with a big brownie. Still a few calories under my daily goal though, so all's good.

ETA: Just had an apple. Officially over my calories.


----------



## AmericanZero

Mac N' Cheese (an entire box lol)
Cosmic brownie
Peanut butter and jelly sandwich
Taco salad


----------



## M4RK1988

In order...

Char grilled chicken & bacon salad from supermarket
500ml chocolate milkshake
Slice of bread with chocolate spread on
500ml can of energy drink
Fish and chips (oven baked)
500ml can of energy drink

Not great I know, and too much energy drink!


----------



## Desmond1990

Nutrigrain bar.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I'm not on a diet, but this will help me realize what I am eating.

Bowl of raisin bran
Vanilla protein bar
Ham sub sandwich
KFC pot pie
Kit Kat bar

>_> Not the best... *continues to eat Kit Kat* I am not even hungry. Why am I eating this? D:


----------



## Witchcraft

Banana
Coffee with milk, 2 cookies
Mushroom and red onion noodles
2 glasses of white wine
1/4 Chorizo sausage, bread and tomatos
Apple


----------



## softshock11

Water.
Apple.
Sesame cracker.
Banana pudding.
Jelly beans.


----------



## Freddio42

1 caramel flavoured snack-a-jack
1 large cheese and branston pickle soft wholemeal roll
1 bag worcester sauce walkers crisps 50g
1 bag cheese and onion walker's crisps 50g
330ml can of Lilt

Sadly that's it, I'm quite hungry..


----------



## Judge

coffee
granola cereal with dried cranberries for lunch
probably going to eat broccoli and dip for dinner


----------



## Toppington

Banana

Slice of some grainytypebreadorsomethingi'mnotsurewhatit
reallyistobequitehonest with like 2tbsp of peanutbutter

Like 5 handfuls of snap peas

A carrot just now

Aaand... Probably a salad with some chicken from the other night or something

EXCITEMENT x10!


----------



## Farideh

I had about four slices of quesadillas. It had cilantro,ham, and cheese in it and two gummy vitamins. That's all I have eaten so far.


----------



## Linlinh

1. A bowl of ramen with sautéed celery, peppers and onions.
2. A granola bar.
3. A small bowl of chocolate ice cream.
4. Two pieces of BBQ ribs and a small piece of chicken on a plate with brown rice.
5. A plum tomato.

And that's all for today.


----------



## feels

-a pancake


pretty sure I'm gonna die anyday now


----------



## 84929

1 top ramen noodle (chicken flavored)
1 Subway turkey and ham sandwich. No veggies
1 small ball of Sunchips (original)
1 glass of coke


----------



## Daylight

Bowl of oatmeal
Banana
4oz salmon
2 peanut butter sandwiches 
10 eggs


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Chicken breast
Baked beans
Cole slaw
Sweet potatoes
1 brownie
6 M&M cookies


----------



## river1

coffee
bagel
carrots and celery
bagel
vegetable crackers
soda
muffin
bagel

wow wtf thats in order as well


----------



## millenniumman75

GotAnxiety said:


> 5 whoppers from burger king
> 
> 1 bag of old dutch ketchup chip's
> 
> 1 high impact acai from booster juice
> 
> 8 reeses pieces
> 
> 1 mange pop drink
> 
> 2 bowl of vector cereal
> 
> Today a cheat day and it whopper day at burger king! think i probably went way overboard with salt and saturated fat probably.
> 
> I feel huge now! get in my belly! muahahaha.


And on your 666th post, too :evil :afr :door


----------



## Nogy

One cup coffee, with sugar and creamer
1/2 can tomato basil soup with cheddar cheese and saltine crackers
1/2 can tomato basil soup with cheddar cheese and saltine crackers (yes, had it twice during the day)
4 slices of homemade cheese pizza with bananna deli-sliced peppers as topping
Unknown amount of peanuts, probably around 1/2 cup
6 16oz Olde English 800 brand beer(wasted calories i know, but i unfortunately have an alcohol problem atm)

I've recently decided to start a vegetarian diet for personal reasons. I've been on it for about 3-4 weeks. Not eating meat has not been very difficult, but i am concerned about not getting enough protien in my diet. Can anyone recommend some food(s) for a vegetarian that is high in protien? I have veggie burgers in my freezer and i enjoy them, but i don't want to eat them everyday


----------



## KelsKels

Bread and peanut butter, 4 pieces of cheese pizza, quarter of a pint of Ben and Jerrys. Heh.


----------



## Kingpin

Cereal and pasta leftovers


----------



## NomadChild

A slice of cake and a small bowl of ice cream


----------



## Define Me

- 10 baked eggs
- 3 pieces of bread
- 2 bananas
- 2-3 glasses of ice tea
- 100g of rice
- 150g of minced meat
- a chicken piece
- 4 pieces of mandarin
- whey with yoghurt
- some slices of meat

Rawr?


----------



## JenN2791

Spaghetti
Several glasses of water
3 chocolate chip cookies
More water
5 taquitos (they were frozen pre-made stuff)
Another 2-3 cookies


----------



## Stilla

Breakfast: Chicken and rice
Super late dinner: Tuna and rice
Snack: Chocolate
To drink: Fanta exotic


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1 apple
2 coffees
1 multigrain chicken sandwich

Don't know what to eat for dindins, not very hungry.


----------



## Rest or Real?

`25 wings from Hooters.
Chicken burger.


----------



## takenimpulse

Acorn squashes
Avocado
Kobocha squash, swiss chard, olive oil
Pears
Chicken
Tuna
Apples


----------



## hoddesdon

How can you post food on the Internet? Is there a special type of attachment now?


----------



## Witchcraft

Cottage cheese and oat cakes, green tea
Double cheesburger, fries and coke from McDo
Chicken kiev, beetroots and cucumber
Spinach, banana and apple smoothie
Chicory coffee and Bounty chocolate

(I eat waaaay too much :no )


----------



## Define Me

- 10 eggs
- 4 slices of brown bread
- 4-6 tomato's
- 2 cucumbers
- sauce
- 100g of complex carb rice
- 150g of minced meat
- 50-100g of cheese
- water
- yoghurt protein mix


----------



## purplerainx3

Breakfast: Steel cut oatmeal with almond milk and a banana
Lunch: Brown rice, soy "chick'n" strips, cooked cabbage & zucchini
Snacks: Homemade vegan cookie, an apple and a white peach
Dinner: Tofurkey deli slices and red pepper hummus on ezekiel bread
Dessert: Almond dream lil' dreamers sandwich


----------



## Twelve Keyz

lasagna
hot dawg and fries 
cheetos
oreos

I have such a healthy diet.


----------



## nursinggirl

warm lemon tea
vitamin D3, omega 3, multi-vit, vitamin b12, confianza(stress supplement)
protein shake with mixed berries
avacado potato salad, chicken breast with spinach and cheese
ice cream!


----------



## Noca

2 x Ensure extra calorie milkshakes
1/2 a large pizza (thin crust, whole grain dough, goat cheese, and mushrooms)
1 x Nestea can
1 x Powerade 510mL bottle
1 serving of fried red potatoes
1 x chicken breast marinated in salad dressing
1 x bowl of vegetable soup
1 x bagette
1 x Nestle spring water 500mL
1 x Gala apple


----------



## KiwiGirl

I ate today:
1 protein shake
2 manderins
2 handfuls of bite sized crackers
And tonight for dinner I'm making beef and salad pita pockets.
Plus plenty of water.


----------



## flykiwi

1 chobani yogurt (lots of protein!)
1 bag of popcorn


----------



## cybernaut

1 piece of hershey kiss candy...and it's now 3:30PM here.

I pretty much starve myself when I'm at home, especially during summertime..not intentionally though. Just never have anything to eat here I guess lol.


----------



## Gusthebus

2 pieces of wheat bread.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Breakfast: Fruit (melon, pineapple, cantaloupe) and water

Lunch: Chicken noodle soup, Diet Pepsi, Cheddar and Sour Cream Baked Ruffles 

Dinner: Turkey sandwich

Dessert: Cake


----------



## takenimpulse

Bone broth w/ lamb
Avocados
Chicken w/ romaine lettuce
Apple
Meatloaf w/ cauliflower & broccoli
More bone broth


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Porridge
Kiwi fruit
2 bananas
greek yoghurt
beef and tomato stuff baguette
500g strawberries
50g handfulls of seed mix
fried crocodile
quinoa
broccoli
sweetcorn
1 square dark chocolate

little too much fruit methinks.


----------



## sas111

A few apples & kale


----------



## MachineSupremacist

Large bowl of Oats n' More cereal with milk
Pop-tart
Some greasy cashews
Two cans Coca-Cola
Two slices of pepper jack cheese
Glass of water
A single lukewarm McDonalds apple pie unit

You know, now that I write it all out... this could use some work.



cucumbermoisturecream said:


> fried crocodile


:um

Care to elaborate?


----------



## sansd

(bumping)

two scrambled eggs in the morning before I went to bed
mountain mix mojo bar
decaf chai w/ almond milk and honey
smoothie: banana, frozen blueberries, almond milk, pumpkin seeds
red cabbage
pinto beans with canned tomato, onion, garlic, jalapeños
red grapes
split pea soup with barley, onion, carrot, celery, garlic, olive oil
several squares of bittersweet dark chocolate throughout the day
three cups of decaf green tea, one cup peppermint tea

The day before yesterday I managed to not eat anything sweetened (no sweetened tea, chocolate, or mojo bars).


----------



## Pkfast

woke up at like 1220pm, started eating at 2:30pm

3 super supreme pizza slices
water bottle (went to gym, worked on my legs)
rice with soy sauced flavored chicken and cooked broccoli
a glass of strawberry banana juice
going out for some in-n-out burgers & fries right this minute!


----------



## Melinda

Protein bar 
Coffee 
Banana
Hummus, broccoli, carrots, and a small whole wheat tortilla 
Dark chocolate with espresso beans (about 1/8 of the bar) 
Stir fried veggies, corn on the cob, pasta w/marinara sauce. 
Blueberries 
Flavored iced tea
bit of an oatmeal raisin cookie
Vegan cheesecake (it was _so_ good)
Soy ice cream (I managed not to eat the entire damn container in one go. Victory!)

I need to eat more in the morning so that I eat less at night. Easier said than done though. I _never_ feel hungry in the morning.


----------



## sansd

blended carrot greens and frozen blueberries
red grapes
too much leftover split pea soup w/ olive oil (I got really, really full, and was incapacitated by tiredness for hours)
red cabbage
an apple, some of it blended with celery tops
coconut milk ice cream bar
baby carrots
about half a chocolate chip cookie dough larabar
more split pea soup
two squares of bittersweet dark chocolate and a little coconut oil throughout the day to get fat with the vegetables

tea: spiced yerba mate in the morning, four cups decaf green throughout the day, regular chai with honey/maple and almond milk, blueberry-flavored herbal


----------



## Revenwyn

1 mashed up avocado with tortilla chips. Mashed up avocado, not turned into guacamole... just the plain avocado goodness. Yum.


----------



## Paper Samurai

takenimpulse said:


> *Bone broth* w/ lamb
> Avocados
> Chicken w/ romaine lettuce
> Apple
> Meatloaf w/ cauliflower & broccoli
> More bone broth


You have good taste sir  ! I try and cook up a batch when ever there's any left over bones - stuff is ridiculously nutritious.


----------



## sansd

smoothie: almond milk, pumpkin seeds, banana, frozen blueberries and raspberries
two scrambled eggs with red onion and a jalapeño
brussels sprouts, can of Amy's lentil soup
mountain mix mojo bar
an apple, sautéed sweet potatoes with red onion, bit of coconut oil, bit of almond butter
peanut butter pretzel mojo bar
small number of baby carrots and a little old red cabbage
small tub of watermelon and a grapefruit
stirfry: bag of frozen vegetable mix (broccoli, green beans, onion, mushrooms) + garlic

tea: peach/apricot/ginger black tea, regular chai w/ honey and almond milk, spiced yerba mate, genmaicha, blueberry-flavored herbal

I'd like to have less sugar, less caffeine, and more fresh/raw/green vegetables.


----------



## earlgreytea

x


----------



## Hello22

Breakfast: tea and toast

Lunch/dinner: quarter pounder with cheese and chips (that's fries to you! ) and a bottle of coke.

Dinner: soup, crackers with philadelphia (sp?) and a chocolate bar

Snack: coffee and chocolate bar.

I have alot of sugar and fat in my diet, but i did an assessment in the gym today, my bmi is 19 (i'm fairly thin) and my body fat is perfect, and my muscle percentage is above average. Puzzling.


----------



## sansd

black beans, sweet potato, onion, corn; hard-boiled (really steamed) egg; decaf green tea
hard-boiled egg and a carrot.
almond butter; smoothie: carrot greens, blueberries, small chunk frozen banana; coconut oil; two carrots; hard-boiled egg; decaf green tea.
stirfry mix (broccoli, green beans, onion, mushrooms) w/ soy sauce; peach-flavored herbal tea; more almond butter and another couple of carrots.

I would like to have avoided the almond butter. I am trying to be really strict about sugar and caffeine this week in particular to see if I can avoid menstrual cramps and zits next week. At least I managed not to have any Mojo bars.


----------



## niacin

Guacamole salad, almonds, rice milk, and 2 slices of greasy pizza 

I'm angry at myself.


----------



## momentsunset

peanut butter toast
teriyaki tofu sandwich
baby carrots
black bean burrito


----------



## Cherry Quartz

Egg sandwich, Campbell's chicken and dumpling soup, fajitas, and a few bits of Smarties candy.


----------



## earlgreytea

x


----------



## huh

coffee, nature valley roasted nut crunch bar
salad, cottage cheese
chips with salsa, sierra mist

I think I'm going to die an early death eventually.


----------



## TimH916

breakfast: eggs, oatmeal, almonds, cashews, canned fruit cocktail, fish oil.
lunch: steak, potatoes, celery, carrots, bell pepper, green beans, fish oil.
dinner: tilapia, potato, avocado, carrot, celery, fish oil.
pretty healthy but sometimes eat pizza and fast food... nasty


----------



## ATCQ

Eggs and bacon for breakfast (couldn't refuse because it was placed on my table the moment I woke up)

3-4 peaches throughout the day

Footlong ovenroasted chicken from subway.

Half of an 8lb watermelon

2 scoops of whey protein w water.


----------



## takenimpulse

Paper Samurai said:


> You have good taste sir  ! I try and cook up a batch when ever there's any left over bones - stuff is ridiculously nutritious.


Yeah, I started making them because I heard they're great for soothing and healing your gut, which is a mission I'm on right now towards good health. Plus I eat like 3 whole chickens a week, so might as well put those bones to good use! I just bought a slow cooker to make them and it is currently in use. We'll see how it goes. It's the best when you stick it in the fridge overnight and it turns into a gel!

For today:
Walnuts
Avocado
Kale, EVOO, beef
An apple and a pear
Whole chicken, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower


----------



## alte

Bran cereal plus soymilk
Made simple pizza at home using bread, cheese, tomatoes, bell peppers and onions.
Jimmy Johns sub
Peach and pear
Peanuts


----------



## joy4ever

Breakfast: Mango shake
Lunch: Pooris and potato curry
Snack: Mango Shake, complan, biscuits
Dinner: Chapati and potato curry

I need to eat more :no


----------



## Tibble

Spaghetti ( for breakfast lol )
Pizza
Bananna
Chicken
Airheads


----------



## cherryboom

Breakfast: Skipped

Lunch: Skipped

Dinner: Bowl of carrot and coriander soup and 100g of udon noodles

Late Evening Binge:
Bowl of mashed potato with butter and hard cheese
2 Veggie burgers with buns and bbq sauce
Bag of cool doritos and half a jar of salsa
4 spring rolls with peking sauce
10 onion rings
3 weetabix with chocolate milk
Half a tub of Haagen Daaz cookies and cream
1 daim bar
1 entire New York Vanilla Cheesecake (400g tescos)
300g of my own home baked fudge-topped cheesecake brownies.
2 cans of pepsi max
2 orange and pomegrante teas.

And then I spent over an hour in the bathroom getting rid of it. This is ruining my life  I just want to be healthy I'm so exhausted.


----------



## niacin

cherryboom said:


> Breakfast: Skipped
> 
> Lunch: Skipped
> 
> Dinner: Bowl of carrot and coriander soup and 100g of udon noodles
> 
> Late Evening Binge:
> Bowl of mashed potato with butter and hard cheese
> 2 Veggie burgers with buns and bbq sauce
> Bag of cool doritos and half a jar of salsa
> 4 spring rolls with peking sauce
> 10 onion rings
> 3 weetabix with chocolate milk
> Half a tub of Haagen Daaz cookies and cream
> 1 daim bar
> 1 entire New York Vanilla Cheesecake (400g tescos)
> 300g of my own home baked fudge-topped cheesecake brownies.
> 2 cans of pepsi max
> 2 orange and pomegrante teas.
> 
> And then I spent over an hour in the bathroom getting rid of it. This is ruining my life  I just want to be healthy I'm so exhausted.


You poor thing. I've never purged before, but I know the feeling of a binge like that and it's one of the worst feelings. Maybe you could make BIG healthy meals (5 cups of greens, 1/2 cup of tuna, dried fruit, crumbled cheese, nuts, and low cal dressing per meal) ahead of time and keep them all stacked up in the fridge to have before a binge. Say to yourself "I will let myself eat whatever I want if I eat this whole bowl first". Chew each bite 30 times. By the time you are done with the salad, you will either be so full and calm that you won't want to eat anything else, or you will at least be more conscious of what you are about to eat.

Or eat a HUGE (8 cups) salad and promptly go to bed at 7-8:00 pm. Night is the worst for binging. And I know that eating more earlier in the day doesn't help many people, because it is emotional/psychological.

Body over mind.

I know it's not always easy, but I believe that you can do it.
Give it a try for 2 days and see how it goes.


----------



## catcharay

Morning: banana, mandarin and a glass of milk
Brunch: a cup of packet soup (potato and bacon); green tea; a few pistachio nuts
Lunch: I think will be soup again or toast, maybe one egg and a tuna tin
Dinner: I'm planning to just have frozen vegies and caremelised pork dish (my mums recipe)


----------



## Kakumbus

Same thing as the past 4 months

Yogurt for breakfast
Toast, this time i ate 10 toast over the course of a few hours with peanut butter
Protein shake, with an orange
oatmeal
brown rice.


----------



## joy4ever

Hello,

Start having fruit milkshakes during breakfast and lunch.



cherryboom said:


> Breakfast: Skipped
> 
> Lunch: Skipped
> 
> Dinner: Bowl of carrot and coriander soup and 100g of udon noodles
> 
> Late Evening Binge:
> Bowl of mashed potato with butter and hard cheese
> 2 Veggie burgers with buns and bbq sauce
> Bag of cool doritos and half a jar of salsa
> 4 spring rolls with peking sauce
> 10 onion rings
> 3 weetabix with chocolate milk
> Half a tub of Haagen Daaz cookies and cream
> 1 daim bar
> 1 entire New York Vanilla Cheesecake (400g tescos)
> 300g of my own home baked fudge-topped cheesecake brownies.
> 2 cans of pepsi max
> 2 orange and pomegrante teas.
> 
> And then I spent over an hour in the bathroom getting rid of it. This is ruining my life  I just want to be healthy I'm so exhausted.


----------



## ourwater

TGIF southwest chicken microwave meal and two waffles with syrup for breakfast. I drank a few green teas.


----------



## ourwater

Four waffles with syrup for lunch and pizza for dinner with diet coke.


----------



## Openyoureyes

eggs and toast.
couple of bbq chips and a sandwich.
salad - tomatoes, lettuce, cucumbers, chicken, sugary dressing ofc.


----------



## jessythefreak

laura024 said:


> This is especially for those of you trying to improve your diet.


cream of wheat
bag of chips
beer
bag of chips
beer


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Nothing yet, almost smoothie time! Spirulina and banana, nom.


----------



## ourwater

Honey toasted oat cereal with lactose free fat free milk, chocolate icing donut, large veggie pizza.


----------



## kosherpiggy

chicken salad croissant sandwich and oreo coffee coolatta from dunkin donuts
ice cream
yogurt soup
half and half iced tea and lemonade
pineapple and mushroom pizza
cole slaw
salad
water


----------



## Cheskey

Lucky Charms cereal
Shark and bake
Coke
Pringles
Fries

...so much junk.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Kellogg's Just Right breakfast cereal.
Bread with cheese
Eggs

Lunch will probably be noodles :b

Dinner.. I'll think about it


----------



## j a m

Whole wheat bread with aged butter, honey, and "real" salt.
Whole milk from a shot glass and in tea. 
Water.
A smidge of Gatorade. 
A post-race granola bar. 
A few sips of a free Muscle Milk: gross. 
2 "lemon ricotta flapjacks with brandy soaked dried cherries and brown sugar butter" (way too sweet, but sounded too exotic to not try it) and a glass of grapefruit juice. 
A few bites of my boyfriend's egg wrap and potatoes.
2 plain greek yogurts and some black grapes.


----------



## sansd

black-eyed peas w/ kale and onion
steamed sugar snap peas
banana w/ almond butter, cinnamon, almond milk
small bunch of green chard (boiled), hard-boiled egg
three scrambled eggs w/ a green jalapeño
smoothie: romaine, grapes, frozen raspberries
banana w/ almond butter, cinnamon, almond milk
green lentils
an avocado w/ lime
a lot of (too many) grapes, all throughout the day
coconut butter


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

er breakfast...2 small cinnamon bun things...

some bbq fritos randomly. 

then for dinner. bbq kielbasa, baked potato and corn.

I don't think I forgot anything


----------



## Queen of Spades

Only a cup of coffee so far.


----------



## VC132

i don't remember what happened earlier today. 

i know I ate a burger for breakfast and a burger and brat for dinner, lol.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Strawberry banana smoothie and some raw almonds with dried cranberries. Later I'll be having a big spinach salad with a million veggies in it. :3


----------



## rgrwng

i have not eaten since 2pm yesterday.


----------



## ty44

banana
carrot soup
flapjack
pepper, lettuce sandwich
pasta


----------



## dismiss

I had a smoothie on the way to work made w/frozen blueberries, vanilla kefir, & vanilla almond milk... Along with a large handful of supplements.

At lunch, I had a baked potato with cheese sauce & a caesar salad. (hospital food)

Came home and have sparse groceries, so ended up having an egg and cheese wrap on some whole grain lavash.


----------



## applesauce5482

*Breakfast*
- Pound Cake
- Blueberries
- Watermelon

*Lunch*
- Salad
- Lays Chips

*After Lunch Snack*
- Blueberry Bagel


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Steamed veggies
Greek yogurt
Pistachios
Psyllium husks mixed with cinnamon and water to form a sort of "porridge" for lots of fiber
More veggies topped with nutritional yeast
Sugar free popsicle


----------



## sansd

smoothie: arugula, frozen mango, chunk of frozen banana. coconut butter.
an orange
green lentils w/ onion and sautéed arugula, strawberries, bit of trail mix 
smoothie: arugula, frozen raspberries, frozen banana chunk. coconut butter.
broccoli w/ onion
half a cucumber w/ lemon juice & blueberry-flavored balsamic vinegar
three hard-boiled eggs, strawberries and blueberries, three carrots

Still too much fruit/sugar. At least I don't get acne with just the fruit.


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone

hgfgjh


----------



## sansd

cherries, blueberry skyr
two scrambled eggs w/ rainbow chard (about half the bunch), cherries
lunch at RFD (vegan restaurant): "sea cake" (butternut squash, yam and sea vegetable croquette, pesto, sweet chili aioli) and a salad (black eyed peas, garnet yams, red peppers, toasted coconut, toasted almonds, scallions, watercress, baby spinach and mixed cabbage, chili lime vinaigrette, avocado), plus broccoli with a few noodles and a little slice of sour dough bread from a faux alfredo dish.
most of a large maple-sweetened oatmeal currant cookie, leftover salad
all but two remaining cherries from the pound I bought this morning, small amount of slightly burnt-tasting black beans (Forgot about them after I decided they were done. Dammit.)
smoothie: three leaves red leaf lettuce and frozen blueberries. also some fresh blueberries and a little more cookie.

A lot of sugar again because of all the cherries, the skyr, and the cookie (and I did that yesterday, too, by eating a bunch of KIND bars out of frustration and hunger when I screwed up the soup I was making), but the cookie was a going-out-to-eat treat. That limiting sugar seems to be working for acne prevention is the main reason I'm doing it (although I hope there are other less visible benefits, and I'm pretty sure it's better for my mood), and my mom commented that my skin looks better now than she thinks hers ever did in her 20s. Maybe the cookie will cause problems, but I'm hoping I didn't eat enough for that.


----------



## sweetluvgurl

Got up too late to eat breakfast. Had a Healthy Choice cafe steamer in Chicken Linguine with Broccoli covered in Red Pepper Alfredo Sauce. Now, I'm eating fries and a chicken tender wrap from Hardee's.


----------



## Crystalline

Low carb whole grain tortilla 
Slice of Laughing Cow cheese
1 boiled egg
Fruit popsicle 
Frozen Greek yogurt bar (Yasso)
3 Lychees (fresh)
Protein powder (about 270 calories or so worth)
Flax seed (two servings)
Berries and frozen banana, made into a slushie
Chocolate (low carb)
Korean pickle/salad plate (gaji namul, seaweed salad, sauteed fresh mushrooms in sesame oil/seeds, sauteed spinach)
Cappuccino

Going to do better tomorrow (more green veg and some green smoothies). I keep wanting to juice but breaking out of it..sigh


----------



## losinghope

Breakfast: Granola bar

Dinner: 2 peices of pizza, bag of chips, veggies and dip 

and just had goat cheese and crackers...
not the best diet but in my defense it was so hot today and didnt feel like cooking lol.


----------



## sansd

blueberries and plain goat milk yogurt w/ honey, two cherries
rest of oatmeal currant cookie
2 scrambled eggs w/ remaining rainbow chard, about half of a mini watermelon
2 squares orange dark chocolate and a carrot
a banana w/ almond butter, almond milk, and cinnamon
a little red leaf lettuce blended with watermelon, a few raw macadamia nuts
black beans with onion and corn, a carrot, and a cranberry almond mini kind bar
orange & ginger skyr, a few macadamia nuts

I should stop buying bananas when I'm getting lots of other fruit unless I plan on freezing them, so that I'm not forced into eating more sugary fruit just to avoid them getting too ripe.


----------



## Evalina

An everything bagel with cream cheese for breakfast.
A ready made chicken pasta salad from the grocery store for lunch, which also counted as dinner.
Some heart shaped gingee bread cookies.
A little watermelon flavored lollipop.
A spoonful of sugar, literally.
^ The sugar was to keep myself awake to stay up and regulate my sleeping schedule to NY again. It did nothing and I almost fell asleep anyway. Was a bad time to for once to not have energy drinks laying around.

Tomorrow I see soup in a cup and possibly pizza for one for dinner. If I can answer the door alone without freaking out. Maybe 2 soups then..


----------



## Steve123

Cheese string
Cheerios with milk and really good jar honey (nommmm)
a salad of just croutons and dressing and I added a bunch of granulated garlic (I am addicted to all garlic)
pressed cottage cheese
some slices of marble cheese
popcorn with sea salt and paprika (yes I add paprika to my popcorn, try it!)
tiny plums
frozen raspberries mixed with cocoa nibs
dark chocolate mixed with cocoa nibs

Very lazy non-cooking mostly unhealthy day for me


----------



## sansd

carrot, 2 squares orange dark chocolate
yellow squash w/ sweet onion
chunk of oatmeal currant cookie w/ almond milk and a few macadamia nuts
watermelon
4 squares orange dark chocolate, a carrot 
black beans, a yellow squash, sweet onion, sweet potato, corn, and an avocado w/ lemon juice; two squares of chocolate
more cookie, few macadamia nuts, almond milk
more watermelon
rest of cookie, almond milk, couple of macadamia nuts, an orange
ETA: a hard-boiled egg and three more squares of chocolate

Lacking green vegetables, probably also lacking protein, too much sugar. I'm glad I got the squash, though; It was good and I haven't had it in a while, aside from in a frozen vegetable mix.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

3 Eggs with rice
Beef with rice
2 peanut butter sandwiched with raisins 
3 Peaches


----------



## VC132

I ate

Day:
1 fruit smoothie
1 Little Hamburger from Five Guys
3/4 serving of Large Fries from Five Guys
16oz of milk

2 pita flatbread wraps with cheese
2 servings of baked fries at home
16oz of milk

I'm nuts. Slowly reducing some of this.


----------



## VC132

carambola said:


> smoothie: arugula, frozen mango, chunk of frozen banana. coconut butter.
> an orange
> green lentils w/ onion and sautéed arugula, strawberries, bit of trailmix
> smoothie: arugula, frozen raspberries, frozen banana chunk. coconut butter.
> broccoli w/ onion
> half a cucumber w/ lemon juice & blueberry-flavored balsamic vinegar
> three hard-boiled eggs, strawberries and blueberries, three carrots
> 
> Still too much fruit/sugar. At least I don't get acne with just the fruit.


i heard arugula was bitter. i don't know how it compares to kale or dandelion greens.


----------



## sansd

VC132 said:


> i heard arugula was bitter. i don't know how it compares to kale or dandelion greens.


It is a bit bitter, and also peppery. It has a strong flavor blended raw in smoothies, but I think it was pretty mild cooked. I have tried to cook dandelion greens a couple of times, and both times they came out inedibly bitter.


----------



## Billius

7 weetbix with sugar and milk
bowl of leftover pasta bologna
mocha milkshake with hordenine, egg, banana and honey
bacon and egg pie with eggs from my pet hens
coffee
I think the paroxetine is making me fat


----------



## Bec de Corbin

Two cups of coffee.
four tiny sandwiches with tiny slices of cheese.

do I win?


----------



## Billius

Bec de Corbin said:


> Two cups of coffee.
> four tiny sandwiches with tiny slices of cheese.
> 
> do I win?


yes and you've reminded me of times back in 08 when I'd eat as much washed down with 20 more coffees :eyes


----------



## ourwater

5 pork sausages, 4 toast with butter, half plate of hashbrowns, m&m peanuts box, banana muffin, small slice of cake, 5 strawberries, 2 servings hottomalies, leftover chicken BBQ breast and two legs, 5 diet sodas.


----------



## Lasair

Cereal and two cups of soup


----------



## mrneonshuffle

footlong breakfast subway sandwich, yummy


----------



## diamondheart89

Tea + biscuit, oh the irony.


----------



## Crystalline

Breakfast: Green juice, two cups almond milk and cocoa, dark chocolate square, 1 sardine, 1 egg
Snack: Half a scoop whey protein powder
Lunch: Green juice, one cup almond milk and cocoa

(Edited for dinnner)
Sardines with lemon and soy sauce, more green juice (two glasses worth) hot and sour soup


----------



## pitbullmommy97

Well this is embarrassing... I'm not exactly the healthiest eater.. Ive tried to improve but being only 90 pounds due to high metabolism it's difficult to give it up.

Breakfast..
3 chocolate chip muffins

Lunch..
2 chocolate chip muffins
1 small bowl of cocoa krispies

Dinner...
1 waffle
3 pieces of bacon

Wow. :/


----------



## sansd

before I went to bed: a grapefruit, two squares orange dark chocolate
three scrambled eggs w/ shiitake, two squares chocolate
an apple, spoonful of goat yogurt
chocolate chip cookie dough larabar, almond milk
several spoonfuls goat yogurt w/ honey x 3
handful of trail mix
an apple, green lentils and onion (with turmeric, cumin, garam masala) w/ spinach
apple, several handfuls trail mix

Lapsing on the vegetables.


----------



## theJdogg

Breakfast: Couple handfuls of trailmix, a big helping of oatmeal with some more trail mixed in, an emergen-c, some vitamins, and two cups of breakfast tea with milk.
Snacks: 16 oz regular latte w/o flavor.
Lunch/Dinner: Three big bowls made up of mashed potatoes, chicken breast, and salad. plus 3 rolls.
Snack: couple of chocolate cookies and a cup of breakfast tea w/ milk.
Later snack:granola bar, some fruit jellies, and a small bowl of cereal.
After work: probably some of a baguette and some cheese curds and another emergen-c. 

After seeing it written out, I eat way too much. I'm pretty skinny and keep fairly active, so I don't feel too bad about it though I could do with cutting out some of the sweets.


----------



## theJdogg

Crystalline said:


> Breakfast: Green juice, two cups almond milk and cocoa, dark chocolate square, 1 sardine, 1 egg
> Snack: Half a scoop whey protein powder
> Lunch: Green juice, one cup almond milk and cocoa
> 
> (Edited for dinnner)
> Sardines with lemon and soy sauce, more green juice (two glasses worth) hot and sour soup


What's green juice? Kool-ade?


----------



## sansd

an apple, goat yogurt w/ honey
lentils w/ onion 
frozen raspberries
more goat yogurt w/ honey (small amounts several times)
trail mix
orange & ginger skyr
blueberries, lentils w/ arugula and onion, yellow squash and onion


----------



## Crystalline

theJdogg said:


> What's green juice? Kool-ade?


Lol no. It's a juiced huge amount of veg. My mix consists of cucumber, kale or spinach, lemons, basil, mint, cilantro, parsley, ginger, and celery (large amounts). I sometimes add fruit. I'm not a believer in the New Agey juicer stuff, its just a convenient way to get all my vegetables without having to hurt my jaw (I have TMD)


----------



## Crystalline

Breakfast: Egg whites, two servings tofu, almond milk, some kefir
Snack: Hot cocoa (almond milk, raw cocoa)
Lunch: Whey protein shake
Snack treat: Cappuccino
Dinner: Two large wild salmon fillets/slices with lemon pepper, dill and Greek yogurt, 2 papayas cubed into almond milk, 1 dark chocolate square, 1 serving tofu, egg white

Too lazy to eat veg today :/


----------



## sansd

an apple
blended baby arugula & frozen raspberries, two scrambled eggs
two celery stalks w/ almond butter and raisins
an apple
packet apple cinnamon flavored oatmeal w/ almond milk, spoonful of coconut oil
lentils & onion
two carrots, spoonful of coconut oil, orange & ginger skyr, handful of trail mix, spoonful of coconut butter
apple cinnamon oatmeal w/ almond milk, coconut butter and oil, a carrot


----------



## odd_one_out

A fluid ounce of dihydrogen oxide, suspending or dissolving mostly protein, lipid, and oligosaccharides.


----------



## yna

Nothing so far. It's about 5:15 AM here and I just woke up. XD I shall post later.


----------



## TexasMedicine

400 grams of salmon
Sardines
Green tea
Bok choy and broccoli
Salad (tomatos, lettuce, cucumber, olive oil)
Rump steak with sweet potato
Banana with yoghurt and brewers yeast

I don't eat enough, too lazy to prepare more


----------



## march_hare

- A few small slices of my mum's homemade cake made with spelt flour, honey, raisins, dates, pineapple, and nuts.
- Three cups of black tea
- One cup of peppermint tea
- Glass of vegetable smoothie with avocado, beetroot, carrot, blueberries, apple
- 5 new potatoes and chunky sauce/stew made with fresh tomatoes from the garden, red onions, courgette, garlic and added frankfurters nom nom nom


----------



## theJdogg

Crystalline said:


> Lol no. It's a juiced huge amount of veg. My mix consists of cucumber, kale or spinach, lemons, basil, mint, cilantro, parsley, ginger, and celery (large amounts). I sometimes add fruit. I'm not a believer in the New Agey juicer stuff, its just a convenient way to get all my vegetables without having to hurt my jaw (I have TMD)


Yeah. I was figured as much when I was reading the rest of your diet. Do you have a suggestion for a juicer? I'm not into the new agey stuff either. Just looking to get more veggies in my diet.


----------



## asw12345

steak and cheese sub from firehouse subs


----------



## Strwbrry

Late breakfast:
4 slices of bread with nutella, topped with hazelnut chocolate. Glass of milk.

Throughout the day:
2 large bottles of water, still counting..

Dinner:
Spaghetti. 2 glasses of water, some ben&jerry's

Later, probably half a melon and 3 peaches.


----------



## Soulsurvivor

Manuka honey and spice cluster wholegrain cereal with full fat milk.

3 (strong) coffees

1 square of 85% cacoa dark chocolate

Handful of walnuts and pepitas

So far...


----------



## niacin

Vegan "rice" cheese
Shirataki noodles
chocolate covered raisins (the source of my stomach ache)
some fried veggies
grapes
altoids
a can of andersen's split pea soup
chinese tea
lemon water


----------



## sansd

an orange, trail mix, macadamia nuts, two carrots
two lärabar über bars (bananas foster, roasted nut roll), two carrots
smoothie: a banana, frozen blackberries and wild blueberries, almond milk
two hard boiled eggs, two carrots
smoothie: a banana, frozen blackberries, almond milk

Currently heating some frozen spinach and will have coconut oil with it for fat.

Lazy day. Too many nuts and seeds. Need to get some vegetables.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Let's see

In the morning i ate 2 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, a protein shake with 1% milk

3 hours later.. a pre made chicken noodle soup and 4 pieces of bread with milk

later on ate about a 20 oz breaded chicken with french fries plus a glass of milk with chocolate

ate another noodle soup 

and now I'm about to eat some cereal.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

About three Monster energy drinks, fifteen or more cups of coffee and a pack of cigarettes. 
Oh, and a ham sandwich.


----------



## Soulsurvivor

^15? really? Damn...I thought I was bad at about 8 cups a day.


----------



## sansd

trail mix
almond milk with cocoa and honey/maple
coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
mints
frozen blackberries
two lärabar über bars (roasted nut roll, cherry cobbler), 8 ounces of havarti (I can avoid cheese for fifteen years, but apparently I can't stop myself from eating a whole package of it once I have some), strawberries, two apples, baby arugula blended with water and lemon juice (disgusting, a desperate attempt to fit in a vegetable)

Not what I intended. I forgot about my lentils several times and had to dump them. Afterward, since I was frustrated about it, I didn't bother trying to make anything else. I ended up just buying a few convenient things and eating them all at once.


----------



## niacin

about 10 prickly pears
a bowl of shirataki spaghetti with a ton of vegan cheese
home made tortilla chips and salsa
altoids
steamed vegetables
chocolate covered raisins
a ton of banana chips :roll


----------



## DefendAll

im accepting donations


----------



## TobeyJuarez

not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 microwavable pancakes lol and a glass of arizona sweet tea. :lol


----------



## march_hare

Two slices of bacon, scrambled egg, baked beans, two slices of toast, tea.
A few pieces of chocolate
Water
Sweet popcorn, tea
Sea bass, with tomato, mushroom and courgette risotto
Two ginger cookies


----------



## sansd

roasted nut roll über bar
strawberries, macadamia nuts
smoothie: a banana, frozen blackberries and wild blueberries, almond milk
more macadamia nuts
lentils w/ onion and strained tomatoes, sautéed baby arugula
smoothie: half a banana, frozen peaches, almond milk, little bit of coconut oil
smoothie: rest of banana, frozen wild blueberries, almond milk
two hard-boiled eggs, half a package of frozen asparagus


----------



## Kascheritt

This is like a diet diary >_>

6:30 AM Breakfast:
-Oatmeal with milk. 50g
-Honey cake 50g 
-Cup of water

10:30 AM Snack
-3 apples
-Cup of water

3:00 PM Lunch
-Boiled potatoes 100g
-Baked chicken 100g
-Pasta soup 100g
-Black bread 
-Cup of water
-1 apple

7:00 Pm Dinner
-Green China Tea ( that was disgusting, I'll go back to yerba mate tea )
-1/2 peach 
-2 rice cakes
-1 curd snack
-Cup of mineral water with lemon.
-2 pieces of watermelon
~1500/1700cal


----------



## Soulsurvivor

Had a liquids only day again today...was pretty hardcore too.

• Up and Go liquid breakfast 

• Apple and raspberry fruit drink/juice

• Coffee + coffee + coffee

• Smoothie made with blended: oats, honey, milk, walnuts, pepitas, sunflower seeds, 1 raw egg.

• Mixed fresh veggie juice/green smoothie with: apple, carrot, celery, beet, ginger, lemon and added greens (blended). 

~Appetizing?


----------



## coeur_brise

Greek salad - just a bunch of lettuce w/ feta and olives
Rice with cured chinese sausage, canned oysters.
more rice with canned oysters tomato mix
Salad again
Piece of bread with cream cheese
Two ice cream bars (strawberry shortcake to be exact)

Go health diet!


----------



## TenYears

Half of a cheese sandwich, that's all I can keep down.


----------



## Uffdaa

This morning I ate a garlic bagel with cream cheese and cajun turkey. I had two cups of coffee. 

Snack on trail mix. 

For lunch I ate half of an organic burrito. Green tea, black tea. 

For dinner I ate cake. Tiramisu to be exact.....because I've been sad. 

----Okay....thank you for this exercise!!!!


----------



## coeur_brise

Today, lots of coffee, more than usual
Cucumber salad with ham slices
Later, antipasto
potato salad
and finally a big bowl of strawberry ice... I mean, frozen yogurt.
And some artificially flavored candy in between meals.


----------



## Soulsurvivor

• Double shot skim flat-white coffee to start the day

•Scrambled eggs on wholegrain bread

• Fresh fruit and veg juice

• 1 kiwi fruit

• 1 square of dark chocolate

• 2 more coffees later


----------



## Miss Awesome

Some applesauce, three scrambled eggs, and a homemade milkshake. I just had gum surgery. I'm too nervous to eat. I had to force myself to eat three eggs instead of two because I figured if I didn't, I wouldn't make up for it later. I was right.


----------



## SilentLyric

breakfast: paper plate full of hot cheetos, peanut butter sandwich on wheat, can of mountain dew, cup of milk

lunch: cheese pizza slice with tropicana in paper cup

snack: 2 resees peanut butter cups

dinner: 2 cheeseburgers

after dinner: another can of mountain dew


----------



## Crystalline

Simple Sugar-Free Dark Chocolate
Low Carb Sonoma Tortilla
Sardines
Laughing Cow cheese wedge
Smoked salmon slice
Salsa


----------



## Kakumbus

I ate hot dogs!!!! its like a yearly thing now.


----------



## sansd

before going to bed: cannellini beans, plum tomatoes, green chard, and onion; smoothie made from a banana, frozen blackberries, and almond milk
three scrambled eggs with green chard
two apples
coffee with almond milk and honey/maple
plain greek yogurt with frozen blackberries and honey
several carrots, coconut oil
chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar and a handful of macadamia nuts
another coconut milk ice cream bar
a few slices of havarti, a third coconut milk ice cream bar with strawberries, and a roasted nut roll über bar, probably also a carrot in a few minutes


----------



## river1

Kakumbus said:


> I ate hot dogs!!!! its like a yearly thing now.


Yum.


----------



## ourwater

Tacos, popcorn, blueberries


----------



## TenYears

Nothing.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Two slices of French toast in the morning and a cup of coffee, black, lots of sugar.

A ham sandwich for lunch, and one for dinner and later a small bowl of cereal.

I also consumed two Monster Energy Drinks and a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Sierpinski

The diets I see here are so healthy, I'm ashamed to answer the question.


----------



## cybernaut

*Breakfast:* 2 Pancakes
*Lunch:* Cracker-turkey sandwich thing, coffee, 1 slice of coffee cake from Starbucks
*Dinner:* Spaghetti Olio e Aglio


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I ate 520 calories.


----------



## Canucklehead

Adderall and water.

Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Samson22

Breakfast: 3 eggs, juiced 3 oranges and 3 apples, cup of milo

following that 2 tomato ricecakes

and now for lunch ice cream with milo on it

+ water throughout


----------



## Meli24R

2 scrambled eggs, tomatoes, onions cilantro, and avocado slices on a tortilla

roasted turkey breast, mushrooms and cooked broccoli

couple of wheat crackers with peanut butter

1 peach with light whipped cream

iced tea and water


----------



## Whatev

Bananas/Berries/Algae/Chia/Herbs smoothie.
Lemon/Ginger/Beet/Carrot/Apple smoothie. 
Eggplant, zucchini spaghetti, quinoa, and spices.
Coconut Kefir & Water.


----------



## Raphael200

1 piece of chicken and 3 oranges.


----------



## NoHeart

2 sandwiches

2 chicken thingies with potatoes and veggies


----------



## Sierpinski

chicken strips
potato strips
cole slaw
biscuit


----------



## sansd

coffee with maple syrup and almond milk
banana mashed with almond butter in almond milk with cinnamon and ginger
a nut delight kind bar (most of it--spit some out because of moldy taste), two roasted nut roll über bars
three carrots
two chocolate covered coconut milk ice cream bars
an apple and cheddar, honey inarizushi, dark chocolate peanut butter cups

I'm hoping I'll manage to cook some eggs and a vegetable before I go to bed. My diet's gotten much worse since the semester started. I have not felt up to cooking at all, so I pretty much stopped eating vegetables. I'm back to drinking coffee everyday. I only have to go to class twice a week, but it's enough to screw things up.


----------



## Irvine

pepperoni pizza


----------



## RogerPezman

oatmeal, 2 oranges, turkey deli sandwiche, leftover enchilada, confetti rice, 2 apples, broccoli, chicken gyros, ratatoulle, and two fruit&nut bars...

I don't feel like I ate enough considering I just worked out my biceps and back; but I'm just happy to eat just that much today considering my family's borderline middle class income.


----------



## purplerainx3

Oh man, I ate way too much today. Like 2500 calories. And didn't exercise. Eh, it's just one of those days..

~2 toasted pb & banana sandwiches on ezekiel bread
~Organic chai spiced oatmeal
~A cup of chocolate soymilk
~Meatless mandarin orange chick'n- I was lazy and this is a store brand called "Gardein". Delish, but I ate like 3 servings of it!
~A ton of grapes
~An apple
~Two mini mooncakes- lotus seed and green tea fillings


----------



## Iced

Water


----------



## InimitableJeeves

An avocado
A sandwich from Subway (It was pretty good)
A lollipop


----------



## Killer2121

Corn Flakes, Chicken, Dunkaroos


----------



## mzmz

*i ate*

2 cups black coffee
2 frozen waffles with syrup (the fake cheap stuff) and margerine

2 slices of thin roast meat, i slice of cheddar, 1 cup hot tea w milk and suger, half a cup of iced tea from powder, one serving instant noodles with creme sauce and 2 bits of chicken.

oh, some mini cookies (about 4)

Im a pig.:blank


----------



## WowIAmAnIDIOT

-2 donuts
-2 bananas
-1 bowl of barbecue potato chips
-3 cups of coffee
-1 can of beer
-1 bowl of chicken w/broccoli and steamed rice
-3 cups of herbal Tea


----------



## ourwater

yogurt cup
salad with fat free french, raspberries, sunflower seeds, and croutons.
Cheerios with fat free soy milk
1 cup coleslaw


----------



## sansd

mzmz said:


> Im a pig.:blank


What you ate sounded like about one meal's worth of food, total, with such small quantities.


----------



## ourwater

apple
2 servings strawberry oatmeal
1 bowl Cheerios and 2 % milk
1 bowl Mini Wheats and 2 % milk
1 12" subway turkey and sweet onion sauce, no cheese
2 yoplait light fat free yogurt with granola
small burger king citrus smoothie


----------



## Ardi

Lots of water, omelete, chicken file and 4 apples.


----------



## ourwater

5 chips
fat free pinto beans 3.5 servings (can)
little salad with raisins, raspberries with fat free french


----------



## Hello22

Breakfast: raspberry yoghurt (and 2 cups of tea with milk and one sugar)

Lunch: potato wedges

Dinner: chips (that's fries to some of you!), carrots, and chicken

Dessert: tea and a cadburys crunchie bar

Snack: tea, popcorn, crunchie bar again!

Come home from work at 1am and had a plate of pasta with mozarella and tomato sauce. washed down with....(wait for it)...tea! 

Also drink 2 litres of water a day as well, makes me feel healthy 

Obviously i don't eat this everyday, but i never put on weight, so i never watch how many calories i eat. Plus i try to exercise everyday, either hit the gym or run a few miles. And i smoke lol. I am just contradiction personified


----------



## Vic Damone Jr

Man, I thought I ate a lot before I saw this thread. Now I KNOW I eat way too much. Haha.


----------



## TenYears

breakfast - nothing
lunch - chicken sandwhich
dinner - 6 pack of light beer

I'm gonna try to eat something later on, I can't now, my stomach is in knots.

yeah, I know, the beer isn't helping.


----------



## Hello22

Hello22 said:


> Breakfast: raspberry yoghurt (and 2 cups of tea with milk and one sugar)
> 
> Lunch: potato wedges
> 
> Dinner: chips (that's fries to some of you!), carrots, and chicken
> 
> Dessert: tea and a cadburys crunchie bar
> 
> Snack: tea, popcorn, crunchie bar again!
> 
> Come home from work at 1am and had a plate of pasta with mozarella and tomato sauce. washed down with....(wait for it)...tea!
> 
> Also drink 2 litres of water a day as well, makes me feel healthy
> 
> Obviously i don't eat this everyday, but i never put on weight, so i never watch how many calories i eat. Plus i try to exercise everyday, either hit the gym or run a few miles. And i smoke lol. I am just contradiction personified


ok i better go to sleep, my stomach is really hungry AGAIN and about to eat itself!


----------



## freefly09

4 granola bars. Chicken breast sandwich. and trix yogurt.
Been below my ideal body weight, trying to get chubbier but it isnt working :l


----------



## sansd

two cups of coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
three scrambled eggs
two baked yellow squashes (cooked with macadamia oil and butter)
plain greek yogurt with frozen blackberries
another cup of coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
"nut delight" kind bar, "roasted nut roll" über bar, a few raisins
steamed asparagus with butter, juice from half of a lemon in water
Kashi "Mayan Harvest Bake"


----------



## Noca

- 2 glasses of water
- 1 x 710ml powerade
- 3 x glasses of nestea
- 2 x glasses of milk
- 2 blueberry eggos with maple syrup
- 4 raspberry yogurts
- 5 boneless pizza hut wings
- 8 potato wedges
- 1/3 calzone


----------



## SuperSky

Banana
Peanuts
Choc chip cookie
Savoury bun
Custard bun
Jam doughnut
Nut bar
Choc chip cookies
Peanuts


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

Milk


----------



## Meli24R

granola bar and a little yogurt
turkey sandwich with swiss, lettuce, tomatoes and Italian herbs. 
4 pumpkin spice hershey kisses
that's about it, don't have much of an appetite..I think I'm getting sick


----------



## Billius

6 weetbix with milk and sugar
bowl of dumplings with rice
bowl of yogurt
4 cheese sandwiches
green tea
water
small coffee
I'm actually losing weight it's ok now if this keeps up for too long I could be in trouble


----------



## ourwater

Large Mc Donalds vanilla ice coffee


----------



## ourwater

I ate 1/4 apple
3 servings oatmeal

teriyaki grill chicken - mother brought this

now watch me gain 10 more pounds


----------



## Sierpinski

Borophyll said:


> Bananas/Berries/Algae/Chia/Herbs smoothie.
> Lemon/Ginger/Beet/Carrot/Apple smoothie.
> Eggplant, zucchini spaghetti, quinoa, and spices.
> Coconut Kefir & Water.


You're a good role model!


----------



## Sierpinski

turkey bacon
egg
toast
stewed tomatoes
fried Spam
fruit juice
coffee
peanut butter
chocolate


----------



## pastels

A chicken and then a nugget


----------



## Hello22

Had a yoghurt for breakfast and a cup of tea.

A snack box (fries and chicken pieces) with a coke. 

came home and i had more chicken and fries. Washed down with 4 bottles of coors light. 

Christ i have a really unbalanced diet


----------



## ourwater

one bowl mini wheats and fat free soy milk
coke zero
3 apples
4 activa light fat free yogurt
3 omega 3 oatmeal cookies
2 small potatoes with sharp and mozzarella cheese/ salt and pepper
one bagel with laughing cow cream light cheese


----------



## Canucklehead

- Banana whey drink for breakfast
- Turkey pepperoni stick for snack
- Quinoa Greek salad for lunch.
- Cheese string for snack
- About to have spanikopita for dinner.


----------



## Hello22

Breakfast/lunch: 2 sausages and 2 smokey rashers and toast. 

Snack: turkish delight

dinner: chicken, egg fried rice.

And 5 cups of tea during the day.


----------



## pastels

a person ...more protein


----------



## Aphexfan

Cheerios
3 slices of dominos medium pizza
More cheerios
Turkey sandwich with milk and chips
Grapes


----------



## SilentLyric

pb and j sandwich
tropicana orange juice bottle
can of mountain dew
plate of pretzels
hot dog
bag of lite butter popcorn
ice cream bar no sugar added raspberry vanilla
4 pixie sticks


----------



## Killer2121

Piece of bread, glass of coke, Lasagna, Bread.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Lunch:
-Cheese and jalapeno chicken sausage
-Red onion
-Brown rice
-Chipotle sauce

Dinner:
-Breaded chicken chunks
-Flavoured rice of some sorts (wasn't very good, I didn't cook it)
-Garden salad with creamy cucumber dressing

Snack:
-1 carrot
-1 piece of celery
-Handful of brocolli
-Creamy cucumber dressing for dipping


----------



## F1X3R

1 Orange flavored Vitamin Water Zero
Several Chicken Nuggets and Chicken Wings
5 Glasses of Water
1 Mini Dark Chocolate Reese's PB-Cup
1 Bowl of Spinach Salad w/ glazed pecans
1 Slice of white bread
1 Caramel Apple
1 Cider Donut


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Lake fish, potatoes, strawberries


----------



## Ali477

Toast with pineapple jam, nutella and peanut butter sandwichs, shepherds pie, ben and jerrys ice cream


----------



## Ali477

F1X3R said:


> 1 Orange flavored Vitamin Water Zero
> Several Chicken Nuggets and Chicken Wings
> 5 Glasses of Water
> 1 Mini Dark Chocolate Reese's PB-Cup
> 1 Bowl of Spinach Salad w/ glazed pecans
> 1 Slice of white bread
> 1 Caramel Apple
> *1 Cider Donut*


Mmmm this sounds interesting ive never heard of cider donuts before


----------



## F1X3R

Luke688 said:


> Mmmm this sounds interesting ive never heard of cider donuts before


They're pretty good, cider mills and apple orchards in some areas of the US make them. Baked with apple cider and nutmeg, they usually have cinnamon sugar sprinkled on as well.


----------



## Canucklehead

5 grande coffee's and a 6 inch steak and cheese subway sandwich.


----------



## ourwater

1 bowl of Cheerios and fat free soy milk
bagel
2 gluten free protein meal bars
1 serving 40 % reduced krinkle cut potato chips 
Greek chicken salad and dressing


----------



## asw12345

breakfast- cheerios breakfast bar
lunch- 2slices of pizza and a little past
dinner- subway buffalo chicken sandwich


----------



## purplerainx3

-Homemade vegan sushi
-Tofu teriyaki
-An apple
-Organic pb on toasted ezekiel bread
-Green tea mochi
-A bunch of grapes
-A banana
-Chocolate soymilk
-Chai tea smoothie

I feel like a pig, lol


----------



## PitaMe

All of you sound so healthy. I ate:

Breakfast: A piece of whole wheat bread with grape jam and a pear

Lunch: A lemon yogurt with granola, and half a peanut butter sandwich

Snack: Two tablespoons of peanut butter (I was craving this) and some pretzels

Dinner: Burger (no bread) with BBQ sauce and an apple


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Two slices whole-wheat toast with 1.5 tbsp peanut butter.

Chicken-noodle soup.

5 "Buffalo boneless chicken chunks"...they're from M&M meat shops.

2 cups whole-grain Cheerios with 1 cup milk.

Grilled-cheese sandwich(low-fat cheese, no butter).

2 slices whole-wheat toast, 2 tbsp peanut butter. (I really like toast and peanut butter)

And that's it.


----------



## takenimpulse

Acorn squash
2 avocadoes
Sweet potato w/ cinnamon
Asian pear
EVOO
Turmeric
Turkey w/ herbs & sea salt
Bone broth


----------



## WowIAmAnIDIOT

3 hard-boiled eggs
3 sugar cookies
2 slices of veggie pizza
1 can of beer

and it's only lunchtime...


----------



## TenYears

So far:
1 bagel
3 pints of beer

For dinner I'm gonna be at the ballpark, I plan on having
1 hotdog
3 or 4 light beers

Before bed:
3 or 4 light beers
a couple of Vicodin, or sleeping pills
to take the edge off so I can get some sleep


----------



## Headquater

1 double cheese & bacon supersize meal @ BK
2 large cupcakes
A hand of potatochips
1 diet smoothie 
1 big icecream


----------



## nitro eh

breakfast -cereal (vector), 1 cup of milk 
lunch- 1 cup milk, homemade banana/chocolate chip muffin, fruit snack, an apple
meal 1- 3 chicken strips, corn, mashed potatoes, brownie, cup of milk
meal 2- 10 strips of bacon, large plate of a garden salad, cup of milk 
cheat snack- chocolate bar (areo)
snack before bed- half a can of tuna, a few large carrots, cup of milk. 

so in total, a good 3000+ calories for the day. Sadly it is not enough  (curse my genetics!) i think i only broke par today (need to consume 500+ cal above what my body uses for the day for my bulk)


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast:
-1 cup of 0% plain Greek yogurt
-4 Sticks of Celery
-A few pumpkin seeds
-Coffee mixed with pure cocoa powder for antioxidants

Lunch:
-1 Medium apple
-Psyllium husks (fiber) mixed with water and cinnamon

Snack:
-A few pistachios
-Roasted seaweed
-More plain Greek yogurt for protein

Dinner:
-Big bowl of steamed mixed veggies which includes: kale, chard, spinach, asparagus, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, mushrooms, garlic, onions, brussels sprouts, yellow squash, bell peppers, green beans, and water chestnuts topped with nutritional yeast, cayenne pepper, and turmeric
-1 cup unsweetened flax milk

And lots of water all day


----------



## WowIAmAnIDIOT

Amethyst Forest said:


> Breakfast:
> -1 cup of 0% plain Greek yogurt
> -4 Sticks of Celery
> -A few pumpkin seeds
> -Coffee mixed with pure cocoa powder for antioxidants
> 
> Lunch:
> -1 Medium apple
> -Psyllium husks (fiber) mixed with water and cinnamon
> 
> Snack:
> -A few pistachios
> -Roasted seaweed
> -More plain Greek yogurt for protein
> 
> Dinner:
> -Big bowl of steamed mixed veggies which includes: kale, chard, spinach, asparagus, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, mushrooms, garlic, onions, brussels sprouts, yellow squash, bell peppers, green beans, and water chestnuts topped with nutritional yeast, cayenne pepper, and turmeric
> -1 cup unsweetened flax milk
> 
> And lots of water all day


If you eat like this every day you must be the healthiest person alive...


----------



## TenYears

Amethyst Forest said:


> Breakfast:
> -1 cup of 0% plain Greek yogurt
> -4 Sticks of Celery
> -A few pumpkin seeds
> -Coffee mixed with pure cocoa powder for antioxidants
> 
> Lunch:
> -1 Medium apple
> -Psyllium husks (fiber) mixed with water and cinnamon
> 
> Snack:
> -A few pistachios
> -Roasted seaweed
> -More plain Greek yogurt for protein
> 
> Dinner:
> -Big bowl of steamed mixed veggies which includes: kale, chard, spinach, asparagus, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, mushrooms, garlic, onions, brussels sprouts, yellow squash, bell peppers, green beans, and water chestnuts topped with nutritional yeast, cayenne pepper, and turmeric
> -1 cup unsweetened flax milk
> 
> And lots of water all day


Uhhhmm, yeah. All I can say is...wow.

I had:

2 breakfast bars (not sure what was actually in them)
1 can of soup
12 pack of beer, which I'm finishing up now
2 sleeping pills, because I cannot f*cking sleep lately if you gave me a million $


----------



## SilentLyric

if you enjoy your food instead of feeling guilt, I guarantee you'll live until 100. eat what you want guys. That's the healthiest diet: what you like to eat (no matter the food group) and without guilt. also why I enjoy my cigs instead of feeling guilt about them.

breakfast:
wheat bread toast
cup of coffee with whole milk

lunch:
1 serving size hot cheetos
cup of whole milk
plate of tortilla chips with salsa
two oreos

dinner: 3/4 box of mac and cheese

dessert: two cinnamon roll pop tarts with milk


----------



## WowIAmAnIDIOT

-2 Bowls of Reese's Puffs cereal w/2% milk
-1 Big Mac sandwich
-1 Grilled Chicken BLT w/Ranch sandwich
-1 Medium french fries
-1 Large beef burrito w/refried beans
-2 bags of Sour Patch Kids candy
-2 cups of coffee (black)


----------



## Kakumbus

Cake, everything else is the same as the past year.


----------



## SilentLyric

WowIAmAnIDIOT said:


> -2 Bowls of Reese's Puffs cereal w/2% milk
> -1 Big Mac sandwich
> -1 Grilled Chicken BLT w/Ranch sandwich
> -1 Medium french fries
> -1 Large beef burrito w/refried beans
> -2 bags of Sour Patch Kids candy
> -2 cups of coffee (black)


see this guy knows how to eat!


----------



## ourwater

2 scoops PGX Granules
mango and freshly cut pinapple smoothie
turkey sandwich, no dressing
salad with dressing and rasberries
1 1/2 serving of sliced peaches
tea


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Egg noodles, an apple, a square of dark chocolate and a banana
Carrot sticks, humous, raspberries and cheese
Small pizza


----------



## ourwater

2 glucose tablets


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

J

and my eyes are full now :teeth


----------



## dismiss

Just got in from working the overnight shift for some overtime pay... 

I had chicken salad in a tomato basil flatbread wrap... Granola bar and an Emergen-C drink on my break. 
Brought a shiny red apple home, will probably eat that for breakfast.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Oatmeal, carrots, almonds, fish and chips, applecrisp


----------



## Cerberios

I don't even eat anymore. This is a pretty accurate feeding schedule (not because I'm 'dieting' or anything, I am legitimacy not hungry anymore):

Breakfast (9:30 am): Small double double coffee + BLT sandwich bagel
Lunch (1:00pm): Chugged water. I forgot to eat my banana : /
Dinner (8:00pm): Yam burrito + tortilla chips

And here I am now completely satisfied.


----------



## melissa75

coffee, toast, crackers, cheese, a few mini-tacos, jelly beans


----------



## Canucklehead

- 4 cups of coffee
- 2 glasses of water
- 12 mini spanikopitas
- 1 Chicken Breast
- Bowl of mixed veggies


----------



## coeur_brise

1 nut roll
Bar of chocolate
arugula salad
Steak with brie
1 Hostess cupcake...
again, a winning combination of health


----------



## Ventura

Popcorn.


----------



## ourwater

83 mg/dL
2 bagels
unknown (5?) number bowls of cereal and almond or soy milk
small Cesar salad
chicken soup
nachos with shredded cheese and hot pepper
3 servings of raisins
1 glucose tablet
129 mg/dL


----------



## Alx

It's around noon, and I've eaten:
-butter biscuits
-milk with cocoa and coffee
-egg, cheese, cucumber and ketchup sandwiches(2)
-almost a full bag of crisps
-two chocolate and milk-coated cocoa wafers
-half a small bag of pistacchio
-Pepsi, loads.
-a peach
-tons of water

Metabolism!


----------



## ihatemoving

1 bowl of weetabix (cereal)
4 slices of pizza (pepperoni, cheese, bacon, onion)
3 cans of coke
1 glass of water
3 advil pills
1 tylenol
2 cheese sticks
1 glass of orange juice


----------



## nubly

Sunday is my cheat day so I eat a small meal every 2 hours starting at 6AM.

post workout
1 cup fat free milk
1 cup fruit loops
1 scoop chocolate whey protein in water

(egg sandwhich)
1 scoop chocolate whey protein in water
2 slices whole wheat bread
4 egg whites
some ketchup

(french toast)
1 cup fat free milk
1 slices whole wheat bread
6 egg whites
some sugar free syrup

(milk shake)
1 cup fat free milk
1 banana
1 scoop vanilla whey protein
4 raw egg whites
1 packet sugar free coco as a topping

1 cup kidney beans
1 can of tuna in water

4oz chicken breast w/ 1 raw celery stick
2 slices whole wheat bread w/ 2tbsp all natural peanut butter

1 protein bar

5oz swai fish
1 small apple
1 cucumber w/ salt and lemon

gallon of water througout the day.

That was about 2500 calories, 30g fat, 312 carbs and 245 protein. Tomorrow is back to boring meals


----------



## GettingBetterNow

Pancakes
2 cups of coffee
A red bull
Corndogs
Yogurt
2 fudge round cookies
A glass of wine
Lasagna
I don't remember what else
Oh yeah and a lot of water


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Breakfast- Honey bunches of oats cereal, toast with peanut butter, Banana, Whey Protein powder in milk, Orange juice, Coffee, 200mg L-theanine, 1 gram of Phenibut, and a B-complex vitamin.
Lunch- Leftover homemade vegetable pizza, v8 fusion juice.
Dinner- Grilled chicken salad with shredded Parmesan cheese, red wine vinegar, Balsamic vinegar and olive oil, Water.


----------



## pita

instant coffee with soy milk
toasted hamburger bun with marmalade
one of those cookies with red jam inside
mint tea
rice and beans
kale and white bean soup
half a baguette
glass of cheap white wine

Awesome. Think I will have another of those tasty cookies.


----------



## sansd

decaf coffee with maple syrup and almond milk, probably around 6 ounces of cheddar, an apple, small amount of yellow squash with garlic. 

I am not doing well.

ETA: I had two scrambled eggs before I went to bed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm probably gonna eat a bullet for my last meal soon.


----------



## Canucklehead

Ugh, I went nuts yesterday..

- I had 3 chocolate dipped granola bars
- 3 egg omelette with tons of cheese and ham
- A half order of nachos with ground beef
- A whopper meal from Burger King :S
- 5 pints of beer
- 2 glasses of wine


----------



## Revenwyn

It's 4 PM and I have consumed only 290 calories.


----------



## purplerainx3

-Vegetable stirfry
-An apple
-Chocolate soymilk
-Edamame
-Baked sweet potato

Then I had a whole 750 calorie mooncake. :/
Oh well, only comes once a year..
It was delicious.


----------



## GunnyHighway

So far I've had Oyakodon and a banana nut muffin. I'm hungry for dinner, but I pushed myself hard tonight during my bike ride exercise and I feel a little funky in the stomach.


----------



## niacin

3 eggs
3 mini sausages
7 meatballs with sauce, cheese, and salad.


----------



## A3rghee029

Pea soup
shells n cheese 
coffee


----------



## PopulationOfZero

2 toaster stroodles before work.. and then a sandwich at my lunch break.... lol


----------



## ourwater

Not much for the last couple days.

bagel
1 bowl of cereal
1 serving rice
6 servings yogurt
blueberries, mango, and pineapple puree
2 preservitives free meal bars
gatorade

There was a diabetic at the grocery store on the floor where I was buying my meal bars. They had a fireman. I was dressed in my scrubs and had my O2 Sat Meter and blood pressure cuff. I walked over to get a closer look to see if she was conscious, and the store employees huddled over me and asked if I was a health professional, explaining the situation. I explained and offered my blood pressure cuff and O2 meter. They refused both. They also didn't seem interested in the fact I was CPR certified. I hope that lady was alright. Long day.


----------



## Luctor

2 slices of toast with Marmite.
1 cup of coffee.
A handful of meds.


----------



## jonas

Broccoli and Quninoa, Peanut Butter, Almond Milk, Broccoli and Quinoa again, Hummus, Yogurt, Tomato Basil Soup (processed). Part of my diet is healthy - the Broccoli and Quinoa - but I really need to clean up the rest of my diet. I know, I probably sound like I have an Orthorexic mind-set, but it's really just forward-thinking to me. I used to be on a 'balanced' diet, but then the meds that I have been taking got raised, and I have come to the conclusion that being on too high of a dose of meds is causing me to eat unhealthfully; therefore, I have inferred that I must decrease the meds. I know it sounds like a bizarre conclusion, but I believe it to be true.


----------



## ourwater

yesterday:

4 1/2 servings Pita Bites
2 bowls of cereal with ff soy milk
1 bowl of yogurt
vegetable soup
2 servings raisins
v8 splash

today:

half serving Pita Bites
2 servings Pita Bread
3 servings yogurt
v8 splash
green tea


----------



## kj87

2 cups of Coffee
4 Eggs with Cheese and Ham
1 English Muffin with Jam
1 8 oz Red bull

Ranch Chicken Sandwich (Mcdonalds)
Med Fry
Med Coke

Now off to eat more delicious food. No regrets!


----------



## PitaMe

So far:

Bowl of cereal with Fat free milk
banana
water
two veggie tacos with salsa
diet coke
two tablespoons of peanut butter


----------



## Marleywhite

Breakfast: Yogurt
Lunch: nachos


----------



## sansd

.5 package Van's french toast sticks with maple syrup
Two cups mostly decaf coffee w/ maple syrup and almond milk
almond & coconut Kind bar, bakery roll, small avocado nori roll 
two small spring rolls w/ sauce

All convenience foods I don't mean to be eating.

ETA: managed to make some chickpeas (chana masala, sort of)


----------



## Hello22

Breakfast: 2 cups of tea

Lunch: tortellini pasta and chicken with tomato sauce and a salad. 2 pints of water. 

Dinner: A plate of chips (fries) with ketchup. Glass of water

Dessert: Some kind of sponge cake thing with custard. With tea.

Snack: bag of popcorn, tea and crackers with phildelphia cheese spread.

After work: Pasta, tomato sauce and pepperoni. Glass of water. Now i'm drinking tea.


----------



## Noca

4 x Dole cranberry almond mini muffins
1 x nestea juice box
1 x mccain fruit punch juice box
6 x perogies with bacon, green onions, and cheddar cheese
1 x fruit salad
1 x lemonade
2 x slices of pizza on whole grain with pineapple, bacon, and mushrooms
2 x strawberry yogurts
1 x glass of 2 % milk
1 x Kashi soft-baked strawberry cereal bar


----------



## Aussiery

Breakfast 4 eggs
Lunch chicken salad sandwich
oh yeah i also eat some ***** this morning.


----------



## Lila11

peanut butter toast, A banana, peanut butter toast again, Fish and chips and two twix bars. My diet is depressingly boring atm.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Mini-wheats, Chicken Nuggets, chocolate, fishy crackers, pizza, and candy corn.... not really a big one on eating healthy lol


----------



## pastels

Hotdog


----------



## Tania I

mango juice
chicken satay with peanut butter








perhaps i'll have yoghurt for dinner :/

Edit: A workmate's birthday today. Got a slice of thin crust pizza with mushroom.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Porridge and a grapefruit
Chicken Salad sandwich and a Chomp
Chicken burger, curly fries and coke.
also swallowed a piece of chewing gum.

Not a good food day.


----------



## ourwater

yesterday:
rejected to eat a fish sandwich no tartar sauce from Mc Donald's in the fridge
rejected to eat cooked homemade chicken nuggets offered to me

2 servings corn
1 serving broccoli
1 bowl of cereal with ff soy milk
2 Pita bread
1 mago juice smoothie (bottled)

today:
4 servings yogurt
2 bowls of cereal with ff soy milk
2 Pita bread
2 bagels with jelly
2 servings raisins
2 servings vegetable soup (1 serving morning, 1 evening)
1 strawberry and pineapple smoothie


----------



## Dash9

Breakfast- mcdonalds chicken biscuit...
lunch-mc donalds again two hot n spicys large frys and large drink....
dinner-idk...maby more mc donalds !


----------



## Lasair

Dinner: Chicken, chips, salad, veg
Ice cream
An apple


----------



## ourwater

yesterday:
corn and broccoli 1 serving each
v8 splash

today:
1 serving yogurt
v8 splash
bagel
2 servings vegetable soup
macaroni and cheese
2 Pita bread
apple


----------



## Kakumbus

9 boiled egg 2 raw, protein shake and kraft dinner


----------



## sansd

goat yogurt with honey, smoothie with frozen blackberries and half a banana, four vanilla almond Kind bars, two gross little brussels sprouts.

I need food. Haven't felt like going anywhere.


----------



## ourwater

yesterday:
2 bowls cereal with ff soy milk
apple
2 Pita bread
salad with balsamic vinegar, onions, and tomato
2 bagels
pineapple and blueberry smoothie
2 servings vegetable soup

today:
3 servings yogurt
2 servings vegetable soup
Penne brown rice pasta and balsamic vinegar
macaroni and cheese
blueberry and ff soy milk smoothie
2 apples


----------



## Revenwyn

One bowl of homemade clam chowder.


----------



## burnoutx

Today has been a bad day, so not much. 

A "healthy" bake bar. 
Bowl of noodles with some shredded duck and sauce. Ready to heat thing.
Can of diet coke, cup of tea, glass of cranberry juice.


----------



## Noca

So far today...

1 x ' long steak and cheese sub from subway
1 x fruit and yogurt parfait
2 x strawberry yogurts
1 x glass of milk


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Banana peanut butter oatmeal
Hummus with crackers
Rice, vegetable soup, fish
Dark chocolate
Small baked yam
Chinese steamed bun with meat/egg filling
Fried spring rolls
Balut eggs with fresh herbs from the backyard garden 

Everything with water.


----------



## ourwater

The past week:

macaroni and cheese - 2 boxes
mixed beans (canned)
yogurt - 5 servings
jello - 6 servings
yeast free bread with coconut spread - 2
canned corn - 2 
meal replacement powder and soy milk drinks - 5 
smoothies (fresh fruit only) - 4
cereal with rice dream - 1 bowl 
rice - 1 box 
salads with green pepper and dressing - 2
noodles and sauce with tomato - 1
homemade vegetable soup - 2 servings
fiber complex - qd
carnation breakfast essentials and lactose free milk - 1 
root beer - 1 1/2
diet soda - 2-3
tea - qd


----------



## sansd

a banana with almond butter in almond milk with cinnamon and ginger
a samosa, a tofurky sandwich (just four slices of hickory tofurky and a little mustard on a french roll), a chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar, and two carrots
two scrambled eggs with kale


----------



## rachelynn

Baked Chicken, Baked Potato, Noodles, Tomato Sauce, Sugar Free Gum, Cranberry Raspberry Juice, Water, 1 Lollipop, Mixed Veggies, Homemade Veggie Noodle Soup


----------



## Double Indemnity

Shrimp
Rice
Salad
French fries
Spiked strawberry lemonade
Garlic cheese biscuits
Apple
Pizza
Cookies


----------



## jenkydora

bowl of special k
chai latte 98% fat free
toasted fruit loaf with smear of promite
pear
corned beef 
mixed veggies
mash potato 
plum sauce


----------



## Barette

God, I can't even remember all I ate, too effing much.

--Box of Whoppers 
--Mac 'n cheese
--Side salad and some cottage cheese
--Hot dog
--Chips and guacamole
--More chips and guacamole
--Pretzels and hummus
--One of those Naked smoothies

I think that's it. Doesn't sound like a lot but damn my stomach is aching.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Yesterday-
Breakfast: cookie crisp cereal n milk
Lunch: nothing 
Snack: string cheese and cup of apple juice (yes my mum still gives me healthy snackies, lol)
Dinner: Ate out at Rudy's Mexican Restaurant, had half an enchilada and barely touched my rice or beans
Dessert: Half a gluten-free cookie and Yogurt

Today-
Easy. It's morning. I had a bowl or cookie crisp cereal n milk XD


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I almost completely broke so yesterday I ate.

Breakfast- 2 pieces of toast and coffee
Lunch- peanut butter and jelly sandwich
Dinner- pasta noodles and some canned spaghetti sauce that my roommate didn't want.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Soft boiled egg with buttered soldiers, a banana and a small piece of dark chocolate
2 slices of leftover pizza and a third of a cauliflower
A small mango

Not sure whether to have sardines on toast for dinner or just leave it at that.


----------



## skitch

a packet of mini chocolate digestives
5 new potatoes
one helping of shephard's pie
five chocolate fingers

bit too much tbh


----------



## Hello22

Beef stir fry, that's all i've eaten today.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

What went into my belly today:

Irish steel cut oats with almond milk, bananas, and strawberries
Potatoes, onion, and eggplant-tomato stir fry with 2 sunny side up eggs
A dried plum
Vietnamese spring rolls with fresh lettuce, parsley, boiled pork, and sliced Chinese sausage

:9


----------



## sansd

a chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar
a peanut butter chocolate chip lärabar
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
an apple with cheddar slices, two carrots
a chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar
three scrambled eggs
a tangerine
a chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar


----------



## alte

Oatmeal, a banana, pasta with tomato sauce, rice and kidney beans. Pretty awesome day overall.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

Bread with almond butter.
Chicken with romaine, corn and tomato.
An omelet containing two eggs and butter topped with cheese and ketchup.
Some pineapple.


----------



## ourwater

Yesterday:
3 bowls of Glutino rice flakes and soy milk

today:
instant breakfast
fiber complex
diet soda


----------



## Revenwyn

2 scrambled eggs
1 bagel with cottage cheese
2 cups of coffee.


----------



## ravens

Biscuits and gravy.
Bologna sandwich.
Crackers and cheese.


----------



## Zil

Today was a mess lol :

Breakfast : Sour cream and a huge block of cheese and two slices of bread with jam and orange juice.

Dinner : Ate half of a bag of chips. Afterwards I ate another half with hummus.

Supper : Good quality meat on the grill with salad and wine.

I guess the worst part was really the middle of the day.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Banana sandwich, cheese on toast and a square of dark chocolate,
Scrambled egg on toast, three sticks of celery and a square of dark chocolate,
Chicken burger the size of my face, chips, ketchup and a coke,
Beef jerky, a Cream Egg and a carton of very sugary juice


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Leftover tomato eggplant stir fry, potatoes, onion, and a soft boiled egg for breakfast
Lunch was a bowl of white rice with steamed broccoli, cauliflower, and seafood mix (salmon, shrimps, clams, squid, octopus, and crab cakes)
An apple with peanut butter
A banana
More white rice for dinner; eaten with chayote-garlic stir fry and tilapia fish

:9


----------



## sansd

before bed: tiny dish of goat yogurt with honey, slice of tofurky, slice of cheddar
Kind "fruit & nut delight" bar
decaf chai w/ almond milk and maple syrup
tiny dish of goat yogurt with honey
lärabar über "roasted nut roll" bar, slice of cheddar
coffee (decaf/regular mix) w/ almond milk and maple syrup
black-eyed peas with sweet potato, kale, and onion
a peanut butter chocolate chip lärabar
a chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar
a grapefruit, three hard-boiled eggs


----------



## Canucklehead

2 michelina's and a bowl of soup.


----------



## Dee65

*everything I ate today*

Meat and cheese sandwich with pickles
Diet Cole
2 Effexor 37.5mg tabs

(Since taking meds have been off my food)


----------



## SilentLyric

how the heck can you guys eat so good.


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, a hard-boiled egg, and a lärabar (chocolate chip cookie dough)
roasted nut roll lärabar über
a hard-boiled egg; black-eyed peas with sweet potato, kale, and onion
a chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar


----------



## ourwater

homemade chicken vegetable and chicken soup
salad with dressing
3 bowls of cereal (gluten free) and soy milk
baked potato with chicken strips
2 meal replacement shakes and soy milk with pineapple smoothie
1 meal replacement shake
yogurt - 2 servings
green tea
fiber complex


----------



## Zil

Three sausages with ketchup and mustard accompanied by hot bread in the morning. I was feeling ill because of a bad night sleeping though.

Later at around twelve I ate some steak with Brussels sprouts and green string beans and potatoes with a good brown sauce.

I kind of chocked at supper, took a coffee with a pacane pie and then a sandwich with a huge amount of straw berry yogurt. 


Finished up with a bowl of cereals.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Oatmeal with almond milk and a bowl of strawberries
Two baked sweet potatoes
Carrot sticks
Rice with Chinese flower cabbage soup, sardines, and stir fried frog legs
Homemade chocolate chip mint mochi ice cream

:9


----------



## WeOwnTheSky

Bananas with cinnamon on toast
Avocado with lemon on toast
Chickpeas and lettuce


----------



## Still Waters

Coffee - 2 cups
Nutrigrain Cereal Bar
Vegetarian Sub
Diet Pepsi


----------



## DubnRun

Literally nothing


----------



## ourwater

2 shakes
macaroni and cheese
blueberries
walnuts


----------



## No Name

I have eaten:

1 Kiwi
1 Pitta cut in half with hummus & couscous inside.
2 Digestive biscuits
Cup of coffee.

That was uh... breakfast about 5 hours ago.

I don't eat much. Nor do I have much variety in my diet, I need to work on that.


----------



## sansd

three scrambled eggs, a peanut butter chocolate chip lärabar, a chocolate chip brownie lärabar, roasted nut roll lärabar über


----------



## DubnRun

avacado, that is all


----------



## tk123

oatmeal
protein shake
omlette (4 eggs and 2 yolks cooked with onions and cooking spray)
serachi sauce
2 whole wheat pita breads
cucumbers
5 shots of brandi


----------



## kilgoretrout

Funeral home food.


----------



## Revenwyn

Three eggs, scrambled.


----------



## Andres124




----------



## DubnRun

Today I ate a banana, thats it.


----------



## Barette

7 or so sea salt caramels.

I might just eat the last 4 and that's it for the day. Maybe I'll get a salad for dinner, but I doubt it. I don't even want them, but I don't want to leave my room and the caramels are all I have in here.


----------



## momentsunset

-1 bowl of total cereal with fruit
-2 cinnamon ginger muffins


----------



## Charleyy

Today I had a chocolate bar. Pasta for dinner. I usually only have snacks throughout the day and then dinner.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

omelet with ketchup and a side of romaine and tomatoes. a piece of sheep feta cheese. a crouton. a glass of almond milk. a glass of green tea. an apple. some pretzels.


----------



## ourwater

2 shakes
blueberries
walnuts
beets

Gluten free and allergen (milk, yeast, beef) free for 25 days.


----------



## ourwater

walnuts - too many
shake
blueberries
half a plate of spaghetti and balsamic vinegar with mushroom and parmesan cheese 

coffee


----------



## DubnRun

too depressed to eat, so nothing.


----------



## Chieve

wow i feel like i dont eat anything

so far i had a crab meat sandwich and im about to eat soup and chicken with a few crackers, a pice of bread, and a bit of mac and cheese


----------



## sansd

So far, just lunch/breakfast with my mom: a cup of cauliflower soup, mini corn muffin, grilled vegetable salad, almond milk chai latte, and a not very good little vegetarian sausage. Also about half of a 5-hour energy beforehand.

ETA: 
coffee with maple syrup and almond milk
small inarizushi made with honey
roasted nut roll lärabar über
chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar
a tofurky sandwich with tomato and mustard on sprouted grain bread soon
pepper jack cheese


----------



## John The Great

Chocolate Covered pretzels, a large bar of almond chocolate, a whole pack of chocolate chip cookies half covered in chocolate and chocolate fingers.

Good night.


----------



## Ali477

Two bacon toasties, Marmalade sandwiches, some ricecakes, shepherds pie, and some more marmalade sandwiches.


----------



## Openyoureyes

Porchop
and a pear
I should go eat something now lmao


----------



## Melodies0fLife

- Nimono (boiled tofu, bamboo shoots, saitoimo, konnyaku, carrots, gobo, mushrooms, and green beans)
- Rice with butter baby octopus and shrimp stir fry
- An apple and a dried plum
- A handful of blackberries/blueberries/granola
- Rice with kabocha pumpkin, some ginger chicken, and beef

Ate too much for dinner. I am uncomfortably full....


----------



## ourwater

yesterday:
crackers with coconut spread - a couple servings
shakes - 2
tomato soup
fiber complex

today:
crackers with coconut spread - a couple servings
shake 
coffee
yogurt - serving
fiber complex

Shakes were - ice, flax milk, meal replacement or two, yogurt


----------



## pita

Coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
Coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
Macaroni and cheese
Five-Alive
Ginger ale
Macaroni and cheese


----------



## sansd

chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar, a carrot
coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, spoonful of coconut oil
two slices of French toast (made with sprouted grain bread, almond milk, an egg) with maple syrup, small glass of almond milk, a carrot
coffee (mix of decaf and not decaf) with almond milk and maple syrup
goat yogurt with honey
three stalks of celery with almond butter and raisins
several slices of pepper jack cheese
scrambled eggs with baby arugula


----------



## SnakeEyes

Cup of coffee
water 
one pickled jalapeno hard boiled egg


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions

A jam doughnut
A bag of popcorn
2 small chocolate bars


I didn't realize until now how little I've eaten. :S


----------



## sica

Breakfast:
2 pieces of toast with vegemite
1 peppermint tea
1 lactose free strawberry yoghurt
1 glass of lactose free milk

Morning tea:
1 banana
1 kiwi fruit

Lunch:
Sushi with salad of carrot, lettuce, mushrooms, tomatoes, cucumber.

14 - 15 tablets ( 2 60mg Cymbalta, 4 antibiotics, 6 Nurofen plus, 2-3 Panadine fort)

2 - 4 litres of water (my meds make me really thirsty)

I probably won't feel like much for tea - I'm heading to the dentist. 
Usually dinner will be some combination of meat and vegetables,
very occasionally may be takeaway.


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
peanut butter chocolate chip lärabar, small glass of almond milk
chunk of pepper jack cheese
orange and ginger skyr
two scrambled eggs with baby arugula, a carrot, coconut oil
an apple
coffee (mostly decaf) with almond milk and maple syrup
French toast (two slices sprouted grain bread, an egg, almond milk) w/ maple syrup


----------



## Zil

Amazing day food-wise:

Bowl of cereal in the morn.

Asian stir-fry with eggs rolls for dinner.

Beef, potatoes, rice, minestrone soup with fruit salad and iced tea for supper. <-- Delicious combo!

I felt odd in the beginning after dinner, but I think I ate too fast before hitting the gym.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

- Small bowl of rice with natto; carrots with hummus
- Rice with Chinese broccoli and ginger chicken
- Half of a chocolate/hazelnut bun and half of a cream cheese pastry :9 :9 :9
- Spicy coconut curry noodles with chicken, shredded cabbage, and bamboo shoots

Today was a delicious day, though not the most healthiest...


----------



## Barette

Vanilla creme cookies.
Small salad with slice of cake.
Chick-fil-A sandwich.
Two cups of coffee

I think in total almost 1500 exactly, at my goal again!


----------



## Canucklehead

- 7 Cups of Coffee
- Scrambled egg whites with kidney beans on the side.
- Whey and banana smoothie
- Veggie Dog with Mustard on it


----------



## pita

Canucklehead said:


> - 7 Cups of Coffee
> - Scrambled egg whites with kidney beans on the side.
> - Whey and banana smoothie
> - Veggie Dog with Mustard on it


_Seven cups of coffee._

That's inspirational.


----------



## ourwater

three shakes
cereal and flax milk
walnut and mandarin oranges salad with dressing
crackers
rice


----------



## 49erJT

In order,

Coffee
OJ
Milk and whey protien shake
2 slices of cheese toast 
apple
Coffee
2 steak tacos
chips/salsa
Chocolate bar/wih decaf coffee


----------



## sansd

two scrambled eggs with baby arugula; oatmeal (rolled oats) with almond milk, raisins, butter, maple syrup, and cinnamon; genmaicha

ETA: I was expecting to add to this later in the day, but I only had 2/3 of a kind bar (dropped the last part on the sidewalk), a bit of cheddar, and a bite of a larabar later.


----------



## Barette

I felt stressed as hell after class so I had an iced honey bun. I'm not gonna have anything until a salad for dinner.

Already a lie. I had a thing of Snackwells. Still 650, and I won't eat till dinner, officially now lol.

ETA: Lie again XD had a moonpie with my salad. W/e, that's 950, plus 400 for salad, so 1350. Not bad.


----------



## DubnRun

too depressed 2 eat


----------



## WhisperBerries

A Milky Way bar. Happy Halloween!


----------



## probably offline

Tea, 2 sandwiches, 1 apple and now I'm gonna make coffee and eat a little chocolate


----------



## EthanBrand




----------



## ACCV93

For breakfast I had a bar, cheese and crackers, and some grapes. For lunch I had some pizza and nuts, and some juice. I think thats it :|


----------



## ourwater

meal replacement shakes - 2


----------



## Zil

Eggs in the morn.
Two sandwiches with an apple at dinner.
Mint tea with choco-bun for fun.
Chinese stir fry with apple for supper.
Carrots for night-class.
Tuna sandwiches and tostitos chips whit yummus when I got home.

Was okay, I missed something sweet or yogurt!


----------



## Jimmi Barrett

weet bix, chicken sandwich brown bread and an apple


----------



## kj87

f**k improving your diet. Burgers are delicious!


----------



## AussiePea

Nothing until now (1pm) and I'm having a steak, bacon and cheese subway wooop!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A good, lazy day...

- Steel cut oats with almond milk, a ton of cinnamon, all spice, and an apple
- A bowl of rice with vegetable and chicken soup
- Half of a custard creme bun from the local bakery :9 :9 :9
- Baked green beans, sweet potato fries, a sunny side up egg, and a little bit of boiled pork


----------



## sirsnits

2 bottles of water
A soft taco
And a protein bar


----------



## Chieve

fiber one cereal

pop-tart

almonds

water

orange juice

jerky

some potatoe thing with rice in it

some chicken thing with broccoli in it

and this green thing, i forget its name but its like a long string with pees in it


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

breakfast: egg, cheese and bacon taquitos..

dinner: french onion soup, buffalo chicken wings with loaded mashed taters (with cheese and bacon) LOL

so healthy :boogie

That's all I've had all day lol.


----------



## kj87

Chieve said:


> fiber one cereal
> 
> pop-tart
> 
> almonds
> 
> water
> 
> orange juice
> 
> jerky
> 
> some potatoe thing with rice in it
> 
> some chicken thing with broccoli in it
> 
> and this green thing, i forget its name but its like a long string with pees in it


Heck yeah! Fiber one! :high5

I always feel good when I have this for breakfast. Helps clear you out and not feel weighed down and sluggish all day


----------



## Paramecium

Until now, I have only eaten 2 pieces of Toblerone.


----------



## loveymiller

Hmmm I ate Meat Balls, Burger and Chips.


----------



## John316C

pie


----------



## Degeh

1 plate of oatmeal with honey and peanutbutter
6 sandwiches with chicken filet
1 banana
3 tangerines
half a can of tuna
1 protein whey shake
2 cooked eggs
3 pills of omega 3
and i am making a plate of spinach with salad at this moment


----------



## ourwater

1 Naked Juice
Half a meal replacement shake
3 bowls of cereal with flax milk


----------



## niacin

Grapes
vegetables
mashed potatoes with smart balance butter
some custard
half a slice of cake


----------



## KelsKels

Cookies
Way too much spaghetti


----------



## Zil

Two sausages in the morning with orange juice and bread. I also drank chocolate milk straight from the carton 

At dinner I had pork in a bread mix with a salad. I had Greek yogurt for desert.

Supper was a sandwich with vegetables I was going to the gym so I didn't want eat something heavy.

Going back home I ate an apple and had some SunnyD. When I got home I ate tostito's chips with hummus, a bowl of oatmeal with milk sliced bananas and rasberry.


----------



## Cam1

Meatball Sub for lunch/breakfast

~15 tootsie rolls, some cold spaghetti from the fridge, and a protein chocolate milk combo for dinner. 

Healthy day..


----------



## yep

So far:

Breakfast: 6 Weet Bixes with milk and honey

Lunch: Fish, lettuce and tomatoes.


----------



## AceEmoKid

1. cookie crisp cereal w/2% milk.
2. taco carbon and a cup of root beer.
3. mini kit-kat bar, tootsie roll, mini hershey's bar, and a dum-dum (Halloween candy will be the end of me and my teeth as we know it....)
4. Garlic rice, chicken nuggets, and peas. 
5. Leftover yogurt from the freezer


----------



## Barette

Lunch
-Most of a peanut butter and jelly sandwich
-Snap peas and broccoli
-Strawberries
-Slice of cake

Snack
-Most of one of those small containers of pretzels and hummus.
-Most of a banana. 

I had a cup of coffee with each.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Fish fingers and custard  and a plum and an apple
Poached chicken, mashed swede and cottage cheese


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Two bananas with peanut butter
Baked yam
Rice bowl with Chinese broccoli stir fry and stewed beef
A persimmon 
Baked green beans and carrots, roasted duck and egg


----------



## Barette

I decided that today was gonna be a fat day.

So dinner was--

-2 corn dogs
-Fries
-pint of Ben and Jerry's strawberry cheesecake ice cream

Lunch---

-PB&J
-2 brownies
-snap peas & small salad
-fruit covered in honey


----------



## The Professor

tuna
steak
mashed potatoes
chicken
2 bananas
protein powder
some ice cream dessert idk


----------



## Elad

I already do this thread in other websites, with exact weights and calories.. I have a real problem under eating when I'm depressed and having severe BDD so it helps me keep perspective on just how much I'm eating.



Barette said:


> Lunch
> -Most of a peanut butter and jelly sandwich
> -Snap peas and broccoli
> -Strawberries
> -Slice of cake
> 
> Snack
> -Most of one of those small containers of pretzels and hummus.
> -Most of a banana.
> 
> I had a cup of coffee with each.


That looks way sub 1000 cals. :no

Have you tried using sites like myfitnesspal? The food diaries are great for keeping track of what you're eating just how many cals/macros are in stuff.


----------



## Raphael200

Since yesterday 05;30 nothing,it's now 08:50 am and still not hungry.

Something is taking my mind of everything.I'm sure u know what this distracting thing is.


----------



## Raphael200

1 and 1/2 hot dog.


----------



## arnie

So far? Nothing.

Updates pending.


----------



## madisonjane

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> Fish fingers and custard  and a plum and an apple
> Poached chicken, mashed swede and cottage cheese


Fish fingers and custard!!!! :clap


----------



## WeOwnTheSky

Oats with two mashed bananas and cinnamon
Veggie burger with hummus, tomatoes and lettuce
Salad with falafels


----------



## ak3891

shreddies (with bannana + strawberries)
2 apples and a pear
some rice/meat with salad
a glass of milk 
more shreddies
and cheese toast now


----------



## Barette

Elad said:


> That looks way sub 1000 cals. :no
> 
> Have you tried using sites like myfitnesspal? The food diaries are great for keeping track of what you're eating just how many cals/macros are in stuff.


I have used it in the past, but I don't much anymore. I just keep track on paper when I think I'm getting to eat too much. I have days where I just don't want to eat a lot, and others where I can't stop myself.


----------



## sansd

so far,

a hard-boiled egg, an apple
coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar x 2
lemon water
a hard-boiled egg, stir-fried broccoli with onion
coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
goat milk yogurt with honey
chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar
pepper jack cheese
two chunks of watermelon

going to have black-eyed peas with sweet potato and onion in a bit


----------



## Zil

Morning, Scrambled eggs with bread with 2-3 glasses of milk chocolate and tea.

Dinner, a big sandwich with melted cheese on top, dried apricots and dried cranberries for desert, mineral water.

Hummus with chips before supper.

Supper, vegetable stir-fry with cheese on top and greek yogurt for desert.


----------



## Barette

I've only started eating around 7 pm, so it's not a ton yet.

--Some pita chips and guacamole
--Chocolate milk
--Jelly beans

Edit: Had some pomegranate seeds too.

Edit #2: It's turned into quite a bit of guacamole. I can't resist the stuff.


----------



## ourwater

meal replacement shake
chamomile and mint tea
sugar free lemonade


----------



## Stephie

- kale shake
- chicken ceasar salad
- 6 inch turkey sub from subway.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

- Bowl of leftover baked green beans, carrot slices, and yam; a soft boiled egg
- Small bowl of rice with chicken, broccoli-cauliflower stir fry, and an umeboshi 
- A persimmon 
- An apple with peanut butter

I seem to have a sudden loss of appetite today so ate a lot less than I usually do. I wonder why...?


----------



## purplerainx3

Lol, I had a super low-nutrition eating day, but I think I exercised enough that it's okay..

-2 tablespoons of "white chocolate wonderful" pb- amazing stuff
-tofurky sandwich
-2 clementines
-an apple
-a (free) brownie
-a (free) coconut cookie thing
-starbucks chai tea latte


----------



## Floatingstarbuck

Brunch- chopped potatoes, bacon, and eggs, all fried

Dinner- brown rice, two apples, peanut butter and coffee


----------



## PitaMe

cheerios with milk
a hot dog with everything and some fries
two small kit kats (leftover Halloween)
a small york peppermint patty (leftover Halloween)
veggie and hummus pita
fries
diet pepsi
a few bites of Reese's Peanut Butter pie from Bakers Square

I ate a bunch of crap today, but it was good


----------



## thewall

oatmeal
coffee
salad
pasta with broccoli
garlic toast
apple
banana
ice cream


----------



## ChrissyQ

Hamburger, apple pie with icecream on top


----------



## TheOutsider

Chinese


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Dirt


----------



## Raphael200

Holographic air.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Went for a long bike ride and got my appetite back. ^.^

- Cold muesli soaked overnight in almond milk, peanut butter and some raw almonds
- Rice bowl with opo squash soup and stewed catfish
- Japanese style curry with chicken, onion, carrots, potatoes, taro, mushrooms, and green beans
- Tofu chocolate pudding for dessert :9 :9 :9


----------



## Zil

Two eggs with bread in the morning.
Two sandwiches for dinner with an apple.
Mint tea with brownies at break.
Chicken with melted cheese, broccoli and Brussels sprouts for supper. 
A huge container of greek yogurt with tons of vegetables for my night class.
And a big bowl of cereal with warm milk before sleep with mint tea.


----------



## FerociousFleur

Oatmeal and coffee for breakfast
Subway 6" veggie sub, with baked Lays chips
Popcorn
Soup
Thin bagel w/ cream cheese, and a scrambled egg


----------



## balsamella

So far today...

Note that everything is organic and non-gmo (just so I don't have to type it after everything). Yes, I spent more on food today than normal, but it will come out to about $4-5 total for the whole day anyway.

Morning:

Steel cut oats
Cinnamon
Stevia power extract
Ground flax seed
Mid morning/afternoon:


Quinoa
Tofu
Mushrooms
Fresh spinach
Green pepper
Yellow Squash
Tomatoes
Olive oil
Cumin
Oregano
Black pepper
Garlic
Cayenne pepper
Lemon juice


----------



## Lasair

2 cups of tea and it is almost half 4 - can't make myself eat today!


----------



## ourwater

yesterday: 
2 meal replacement shakes
2 baked potatoes with coconut spread
chamomile tea
yogurt - 1 serving

today:
toast and jam


----------



## Fairydust

Breakfast - Bowl of fruit and fibre with full fat milk and a cup of coffee.
Lunch - Ham and salad cream sandwich and a cup of tea.
Afternoon break - Handful or ready salted peanuts, a packet of worcester sauce crisps and a glass of coke.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Ciggerettes for breakfast

Coffee for lunch

Beer for dinner


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, an apple
3 KIND vanilla almond bars (one before leaving for class, two after getting home)
a carrot, smallish (I hope) number of tortilla chips with salsa, goat yogurt with honey

I was painfully hungry throughout my 3.5 hour class (after which I had to stay on campus for two more hours to get a couple of things completed and turned in) and was waiting in line to get a burrito at break before I realized I'd forgotten my wallet.


----------



## Barette

The past few days I've been having between 500-1000 calories, but today I had such a stressor, it was a splurge day. I've been trying to just cut back drastically for a little while to cut off my dependence on binging, but I guess today was a set back. I've been doing good otherwise, though.

-Small hot chocolate
-Chick-fil-A spicy sandwich
-Entire pint of Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge ice cream

So over 2,000 calories for just three meals. Argh!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday:

Cucumber and natto
Falafel in a pita bread sandwich with tomatoes, onion, lettuce
An apple and some almonds
Balut eggs with herbs

Today:

An apple and a bit of warm muesli
Rice with vegetable soup and a little bit of chicken, catfish, and braised beef
Chocolate mousse :9
Curry udon (chicken, potatoes, carrots, onion, green beans) with some bitter melon on the side


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Barette said:


> The past few days I've been having between 500-1000 calories, but today I had such a stressor, it was a splurge day. I've been trying to just cut back drastically for a little while to cut off my dependence on binging, but I guess today was a set back. I've been doing good otherwise, though.
> 
> -Small hot chocolate
> -Chick-fil-A spicy sandwich
> -Entire pint of Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge ice cream
> 
> So over 2,000 calories for just three meals. Argh!


Barette, sounds like you are suffering from an eating disorder? I understand so well! I used to binge on food and feel so guilty about it afterwards. I think if you want to truly stop binging, I suggest upping your daily calorie intake to 1,500 and above if you are taller than 5 ft. The more you starve yourself, the more your body is going to be craving those high calorie meals and you'll end up splurging all over again. Try to eat proper meals with lots of fiber and protein. It took me awhile but this was how I stopped my binging...


----------



## Barette

Melodies0fLife said:


> Barette, sounds like you are suffering from an eating disorder? I understand so well! I used to binge on food and feel so guilty about it afterwards. I think if you want to truly stop binging, I suggest upping your calorie intake to 1,500 and above if you are taller than 5 ft. The more you starve yourself, the more your body is going to be craving those high calorie meals and you'll end up splurging all over again. Try to eat proper meals with lots of fiber and protein. It took me awhile but this was how I stopped my binging...


That's what I figured too, is that if I kept my calories so low that my body would slow its metabolism and it'd be even harder to lose weight. The trouble, too, is that even if I wanted to, I don't have anyone to eat with at my school, so I just get salads to go with the most high calorie topping being some crumbled eggs. So it's hard keeping my calories up that way when my two meals are salads and maybe a pb&j and brownie as a treat.
But you're right, depriving myself will only cause me to binge even more, or at least make my metabolism slow down so that it doesn't do any good anyway.


----------



## farfegnugen

Noodle soup for breakfast
Apple, orange, peanut butter on whole wheat pita, baked lay's bbq
and diet soda for lunch.
carrot sticks and a couple of cookies for snack
veggie stirfry, spinach salad for dinner
blackberries with cereal and milk
water as needed


----------



## cloister2

Bread and hummus
orange juice
cereal
spaghetti and meat sauce
ice cream


----------



## ihatemoving

Breakfast: Nothin
Break: Arizona Iced Tea
Lunch: Lemonade & Fries
After School: Moar Lemonade, Huge Coffee, 4 bottles of water, 2 Tylenol/codeine pills
Dinner: Beef Tenderloin & Vegies
After Dinner: Bowl of cereal (5 weetabix)


----------



## ilana

Got out of bed at 2pm and had a glass of breakfast juice with a paracetamol. Then had a bread roll with ham, salad and aioli, followed by a piece of toast with butter and Vegemite. For dinner I'm making a lentil and vegetable soup.


----------



## Barette

Half a cheeseburger and a box of Whoppers. I wasn't hungry today, the box of Whoppers was just because I had a stressful event and turned to what I know (also bought more stuff online. I seriously need to stop these emotional habits).


----------



## catcharay

Today I ate a banana, yoghurt,chocolate and some rice crackers for lunch (went to sleep so didn't eat much)
For din, I ate some chicken...but I want to eat more now...


----------



## Haruhi

2 sausage rolls - 4 butter toast.


----------



## Roscoe

Subway footlong meatball, Boyardee beef ravioli mixed with orange mac and cheese dust, (sounds gross, but was pretty bomb) Two chili dogs and Cup Noodles. It's been a salty day...


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
three KIND vanilla almond bars (at different times)
a carrot
coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
two scrambled eggs 
glass of almond milk

Need to eat more. Stomach hurts.


----------



## Barette

So far I've had--

-4 salted caramels
-a bottle of pomegranate juice
-some chips and guacamole


----------



## mistylake

Breakfast: Bread with cream cheese + a cup of black coffee
Lunch: Chinese rice noodles with veggies and curry sauce
Dinner: Vegetarian lasagna
Didn't eat snacks today...


----------



## cafune

Two pieces of pita bread with hummus.
Two small cartons of chocolate milk.
A vegetarian sandwich.
Some fruit juice.
Two fruit crisps.

I've been craving pineapples for the past few days but I've been too lazy to go buy them. Maybe tomorrow. Also need to make a salad with tofu one of my meals.


----------



## Whatev

Water Kefir
Fruit/Algae/Chia Smoothie
Bunch of dried organic mangos
Box of raspberries, and blueberries
Quinoa, with some hummus and spices
Herbal Tea


----------



## Melodies0fLife

- Rice, natto, some nori, and an umeboshi; Vegetable curry and cucumber
- More rice, opo squash soup, and braised salmon
- A bun stuffed with chicken, carrots, and onions
- A bibingka :9 :9 :9!
- Bitter melon stir fry (bitter melon, onions, mushrooms, fried eggs, and a miso paste)


----------



## ourwater

Yogurt
2 peices toast
Meal replacement shake
Naked


----------



## louiselouisa

- scrambled eggs
- udon and salmon sashimi
- strawberry smoothie
- a snackbar
- instant noodles
- bread with chocolate sprinkles


----------



## BillC

Coffee
Protein shake
Banana
Jam Sandwich
Apple
Digestive Biscuit x3


----------



## sansd

It's still morning. I got up an hour ago. So far, coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, a bit of spinach, three hard-boiled eggs, and a carrot.

ETA:
more coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
two spoonfuls of almond butter with honey; a hard-boiled egg; a small glass of almond milk; stir-fried green beans, broccoli, and onion; two small carrots
lemon water, asparagus with butter
french toast (three slices sprouted grain bread, two eggs, almond milk, cooked in butter) with maple syrup, two small glasses of almond milk
most of a "fruit & nut delight" KIND bar (spit out the rest because of moldy flavor)

(all vegetables except carrots frozen)


----------



## Zil

Morning, good. Three boiled eggs with two croissants with rasberry jam with 2 glasses of milk and two glasses of orange juice. Finished up with tea.

Dinner, ordinary. Bought a 12-inch at subway with two different sauces, two cookies and root beer. This was a pretty bad choice I felt slow the till like 6.

Supper, great. Asparagus, Brussels sprouts with fish and potatoes. Ate a bit of chocolate cake after that. 

I'm about to eat tostitoes with salsa since it's the weekend.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Leftover bitter melon stir fry, rice on the side
More white rice, kabocha pumpkin, and pan fried salmon
2 small baked sweet potatoes
A banana 
A chocolate ensaymada :9!


----------



## Barette

A lot!

-Some pita chips and an entire container of guacamole (probably like 400 calories alone for the guacamole but IDC guacamole is kickass)
-A small bottle of pomegranate juice
-A small bag of jelly beans
-A container of mixed fruit
-Like 6? salted caramels

I might get a corndog, too. Or two corn dogs, most likely.


----------



## Canucklehead

- Bowl of chilli and 1 unbuttered toast to dip in it
- Chicken ceasar salad
- 4 cups of coffee.


----------



## ourwater

yesterday:
sugar and nuts
raw broccoli 
meal replacement shake
2 smarties, 2 suckers with Tootsie rolls

I did my best not to seem rude. My family kept offering all sorts of foods.

today:
gluten free pancakes with light syrup (ate 50%)

coffee
2 servings egg whites


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today was a great day. 

-Warm muesli in almond milk and cinnamon with an apple
-Spring rolls with lettuce, parsley, boiled pork and sliced Chinese sausage 
-A large plate of rice, lettuce, pickled mustard greens, some braised beef, and a whole fried trout
-Tofu chocolate mousse for dessert :9 :9


----------



## Barette

I've had about 6 salted caramels all day. I am such a health nut.

It's getting to be midnight and I remembered I have a salad in the fridge, so I'll eat that once my roommate gets out of the living room (can't risk human interaction).

ETA: Had half the salad.


----------



## niacin

tuna and spinach salad
a banana
carob chips
buttered toast (5 slices)


----------



## Hello22

nothing apart from a bowl of cheerios, which was 18 hours ago, cigarettes are supressing my appetite right now.


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
a "nut delight" kind bar, the remaining bite of a peanut butter chocolate chip lärabar
two scrambled eggs with shiitake, smoothie (a banana, almond milk, frozen wild blueberries, a couple of frozen strawberries)
coffee (mostly decaf) with almond milk and maple syrup
an apple with almond butter
mediterranean vegetable mix (zucchini, yellow squash, carrots, bell peppers, green beans) with macadamia oil
black-eyed peas (1 bag frozen) with onion and green beans
almond milk with cocoa powder and maple syrup
peach-flavored herbal tea
oatmeal (from rolled oats) with almond milk, raisins, almonds, maple syrup, butter, and cinnamon; a hard-boiled egg; asparagus with butter


----------



## Elad

300g tuna 
200g cottage cheese/30g coca powder
150g beef mince
200g greek yogurt
30g crushed garlic
50g peanutbutter

few cups of coffee, roughly cup of full cream milk. 

sort of cheating since I haven't ate the garlic+tuna yet, but I will.. soon.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday: 

Breakfast: Rice, natto, nori, and an apple
Lunch: A little bit of cauliflower-cabbage stir fry, a bit of trout and catfish
Dinner: Spontaneously decided to visit a friend in another town and her family fed me a lot of different Indian food that I don't know; so a lot of beans, pumpkin, flatbreads, some rice, and various sweets...

Today: 

Breakfast: An apple, pomegranate seeds, chamomile tea
Lunch: Stewed catfish, chrysanthemum soup, and rice
Dinner: A large plate of random things - bitter melon stir fry (bitter melon, tofu, mushrooms, onions, eggs), leftover Indian food my friend gave me, some more catfish, a bit of steamed winter melon, and rice.


----------



## soulsearchin

Protein shake and a frappe


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Started my "day" today from 9pm... shin ramyun with kimcchi and mushrooms for "lunch" (at 2 in the morning oh god my circadian rhythm is so messed up).


----------



## Cidem

Breakfast. Tea and 2 rice cakes and 2 biscuits to cancel out rice cakes
Tea break tea and 2 biscuits and bar choc
Lunch tea and toast
Dinner chips and bread. 

Boring or what


----------



## sansd

almond milk with cocoa powder, a small amount of coffee, and maple syrup; a hard-boiled egg; genmaicha and probably a banana with almond butter and almond milk soon

I'll edit other stuff on later.


----------



## Zil

Two bowls of cereal in the morning. A chicken soup in afternoon and I'm about to make myself a pita with sliced meat. I also almost finished a bag of chips with hummus. I ate a bag of chocolate cookies too.


----------



## Linlinh

A bowl of grits with 2 strips of bacon.
Half a piece of stale deep-fried bread. 
Some goldfish crackers.
A bowl of rice with bitter gourd.
4 pieces of vanilla-filled cookies.


----------



## Barette

Lunch:
-Hot dog
-Side salad w/ cottage cheese
-Slice of cake
-Coffee

Dinner:
-Salad
-Orange
-Fruit punch
-Haagan Dazs ice cream bar


----------



## Noca

2 eggs
4 Tbsp of canola oil
2 Tbsp of salted butter
1 bowl of banana nut oatmeal
1 banana sliced
4 glasses of juice
1 glass of milk
1 grilled cheese on large Bavarian bread slices
ketchup
3 cheese strings
2 chocolate chip granola bars
1 mixed berry yogurt
1/2 cup of Guava, Orange, Passion fruit smoothie
600 grams of vegetable medley (broccoli, mushrooms, potatoes, red peppers, onions, and spices)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Venti coffee from starbucks, then another cup of coffee about an hour later and a banana.
Turkey sandwich and vegetable soup.
Spaghetti, Garlic bread, and a Salad. 
Peanut butter and jelly and milk.


----------



## cloister2

bowl of oatmeal
coffee
peanut butter/bread
salmon stir fry type thing?


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Man. You guys eat so well! I've been trying hard to eat better but only end up eating junk food. 
* Rasin Bran with vallina hemp milk
* Wendy Bacon Portabella Melt with fries and wild berry tea (large order
* Wendy's Baked Potato with Sour Cream and Chives 

Yeah, I'm gonna die before I hit 30.


----------



## mzmz

*i ate to much*

big bowl of soup with carrots miso potatoes onions bok choy

3 pieces bread w margarine
one bagel w creamcheese

one Greek salad with the cheese and extra salt!!!

one chocolate chip cookie

3 cups coffee with 2 percent milk and two packets honey in the last one


----------



## Spellavis113

I can barely remember why I got on the internet 5 minutes ago let alone list EVERYTHING that I've eaten today D:


----------



## Nekomata

A third of a box of chocolate cereal. 

There's nothing else for me to eat in the house, so that pretty much sums up my breakfast and lunch nicely today.


----------



## cj66

15 lbs to lose. gotta be more mindful of what and how much i'm consuming.

yesterday:


 bran cereal w ground walnuts & natural wheat bran + skim milk
 2 slices of whole wheat/grain toast + non-hydrogenated margarine
 fruit salad (1 banana, 3 apple slices, blueberries)
 handful of "trail mix" (peanuts, cashews, pumpkin seeds, dried Goji berries)
 7 grain rice w kidney beans, ground (minced) turkey, kale/carrot/broccoli (frozen raw; microwaved)
 not enough water
lots of pringles -fail.
today:


 1/2 ground turkey burger w ketchup
 1 bowl mac n cheese w green peas
 fruit salad (2 apple slices, red grapes, raspberries, blueberries, 3 blackberries)
1 slice cinnamon/raisin bread + non-hydrogenated margarine
1 breton cracker (ww; salted)
 handful of "trail mix" (same as above)
7 grain rice w curried chicken & chick peas and kale/carrot/broccoli (frozen raw; microwaved)
ww english muffin w pb & j
not enough water


----------



## Barette

Lunch:
---Had a stressful morning so I used it as an excuse to go to a froyo bar, and I had a big cup of froyo and toppings.

Dinner:
---A thin pork chop, about 3 oz
---A scoop of mashed potatoes, like about 1/2 cup
---Some sauteed spinach, maybe a 1/4 cup
---Coffee

ETA: Got late, got cravings, watching a good show which always makes me want to eat (combining a good show w/ good food is my fav), and next thing I know I'm eating a corn dog and heath toffee milkshake. So yeah, 3000 calorie day. But IDC.


----------



## rawrguy

Morning: Torta Talong (filipino egg fried with eggplant) with rice

Afternoon: Chips dipped in vegetarian chili sauce. Also barley soup.

Night: Haven't eaten yet. Probably more soup and some bread.


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, three eggs, a slice of pizza, spoonful of coconut oil, maybe six peanut butter sandwich cookies, a couple of spoonfuls of almond butter

Completely out of line with how I intend to eat.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today was okay... 

Warm muesli in almond milk and cinnamon; apple with honey-peanut butter; pomegranate juice
Rice bowl with salted fish, vegetable soup, and stewed chicken
Baked potato, carrots, and sliced gobo; a fried egg and pickled mustard greens


----------



## Bluueyyy

french toast
banana
carrot cake

Havnt had dinner yet


----------



## SuperSky

1 kiwifruit
3 weetbix + milk
3 jam cookies
3 donuts
2 choc chip cookies
1 peanut butter sandwich
1 fantail
0.25 packet doritos

presumably 0.25-0.5 pizza for dinner


----------



## Barette

Lunch:
--Small salad (which for me is just some spinach leaves, a few slices of green pepper, snap peas, and like 12 slices of pepperoni cause I friggin' love pepperoni)
--A few cubes of cantaloupe with cottage cheese
--Slice of cake
--Coffee

Snack:
--Banana

That's it for the day.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

Coffee and an apple


----------



## unbreakable damages

Ten water bottles and two cups of tea.
I'm battling the flu.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Maybe it's because I'm going through depression as well, but I don't know how you guys can have the energy to cook. :/ Getting up to make tea annoys me to death...

Today I had cookies, cookies, and more cookies. About six.
*Quiznos small sandwich
*Sierra Mist
*Rice and black-eye peas


----------



## Haruhi

piece of cake.


----------



## loveymiller

Baked chips and green veggies.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Ate so much today. Uncomfortably full.... 

-Breakfast: A banana with sunflower seed spread; some muesli in almond milk/all spice/vanilla
-Lunch: Broccoli, braised beef, and white rice
-Snack: A persimmon and a fun size 3 musketeers bar
-Dinner was Mexican food: red rice, beans, chicken enchiladas verdes, and small side salad
-Dessert: Some Indian sweets a friend bought for me :9 :9


----------



## Isolated18

Spaghetti
Crackers
Rice
Chicken
Water
Seltzer Water
Gum


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
a chocolate chip brownie lärabar with almond milk
an apple with almond butter
coffee with almond milk, cocoa powder, and maple syrup
a peanut butter chocolate chip lärabar with almond milk
artichoke hearts with macadamia oil, butter, lemon juice
an apple with almond butter
black-eyed peas (1 bag frozen) with onion and a few bits of shiitake


----------



## Chilantree

so far I ate oatmeal, 2 crossaints, 7.20 oz of skittles, 20 fl oz of mountain dew, and rice with meat.


----------



## rawrguy

2 pieces of bread with nutella, spaghetti with vegetarian meatballs, french fries, dinner yet to be eaten.


----------



## musiclover55

Breakfast- chobani(?) pineapple Greek yogurt
Lunch - chicken+shrimp+veggie stir fry w/ brown rice
Went back for seconds
dinner- canned vegetarian chili w/ cheese cubes
A couple water bottles
And I'm about to go eat some late night chocolate frozen yogurt (yum yum!). Tried to hold off but it's calling my name!


----------



## catcharay

For breakfast - banana, yoghurt, chocolate
Snack - vanilla almond nuts
Din - corn kernels, green beans, carrots, 2 chicken on skewers
Mango tea
Better than yesterday


----------



## cloister2

yesterday:
oatmeal
coffee
hot dog
udon 
small frozen pizza
potato chips
granola bar
ice cream

YICK!


----------



## Canucklehead

- Bowl of bran flakes
- Banana
- Scrambled egg whites, with onion, ham, green peppers
- piece of toast unbuttered
- 7 coffees
- 1 Slice of Pizza


----------



## Jllbtvs

2 burritos at lunch with a little salad
snacked on some chocolate whoppers through out the day
and.....some cheeze its...
water.....
thats pretty much it I think...Oh and yogurt...


----------



## MindEraser

Cake.
Bacon.
Lager.


----------



## More Dopamine

2 slices of plain pizza. Delicious and unhealthy all at once.


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk, cocoa powder, and maple syrup
a packet of maple almond butter
oatmeal (from rolled oats) with almond milk, maple syrup, butter, raisins, and cinnamon
an apple
silver noodle salad with soy fish

I need to buy groceries.

ETA:
couple slices of havarti, choc. chip brownie lärabar with almond milk
more havarti, vanilla greek yogurt
coffee with almond milk and maple syrup


----------



## Melinda

I did pretty well today.

Protein bar 
Vegan hot dog + onions + tortilla 
Orange juice & Cranberry juice mix 
Banana
Microwave burrito + salsa
Dark chocolate mini-squares (2) 
Whole wheat pasta + mixed veggies and garlic
Brownie


----------



## Barette

A roommate put out a bowl of hershey's and butterscotch, so I've had like 2 million of those.

And 2 apples.

And a container of guacamole. 

That's ognna be it.


----------



## Noca

2 eggs
4 breakfast sausages
maple syrup
1 x foot long steak and cheese Subway sub
2 x yogurts
2 x glasses of fruitopia
1 x juicebox
500 grams of mixed potatoes
3 Tbsp of canola oil
2 x nutrigrain bars
1 x Ensure extra calorie milkshake


----------



## Zil

Egg's made on a pan, made a sort of sandwich. A big glass of orange juice and raspberries too. I woke up at 11 so I kind of felt like it counted as my dinner lol.

I ate chips after that. For supper I had some salmon with carrot salad and potatoes. Ended up with a nice chocolate cake and two glasses of milk.

Later at night I ate two bowls of cereal and a sandwich with ham and melted cheese.

I'm about to go to sleep and I'll chug three glasses of water since I'm feeling thirsty.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Steel cut oats in almond milk with baked sweet yam
A banana
A multigrain rice ball
Rice, bitter melon, mushrooms, eggs, and chicken feet


----------



## 49erJT

Breakfast: Protein shake, OJ, coffee

Lunch: Burger and fries with tea

Dinner: Vegetable stir fry with rice and water

Dessert: Mocha latte with a vanilla bean scone


----------



## John316C

chicken, green beans, corn, slice of apple struddle, carnation milk, cocoa, cinamon, left over calamari, banana, "that green fruit", 

now m gona burn it all off. got enough energy to lift 2! tons


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A large banana
Broccoli cabbage stirfry, braised white fish, sausage and rice
A slice of white cake with fruits and cream
Yaki udon, bitter melon, sliced cucumber, tomato, and leftover fish
Pomegranate seeds


----------



## Barette

Lunch:
-small salad (spinach, broccoli, green peppers, never any dressing)
-banana and cottage cheese
-ton of pepperoni
-2 brownies

Snack
-granny smith apple
-tons of candy my roommate put out in the living room, damn her

Dinner
-Cheeseburger


And I'm only writing this out to figure out if I can afford a corn dog... I want that damn corn dog. I did only have 800 calories yesterday... Eff it, I'm going.

ETA: Got 2 corn dogs. Boom.


----------



## Haruhi

noodles - piece cake - and for dinner spaghetii


----------



## vstar401

I can't post them here. They are all in my stomach now.


----------



## Zil

A single toast with jam on it, a banana and orange juice in the morning.

Vegetable soup with 3 sandwiches for dinner. Had a small pastry with milk for desert and a bowl of raspberries.

For supper I ate at the school cafeteria because of night class, it was fish with potatoes, rice and salad. Had ice tea and some weird desert(That tasted too sweet). There was some beef soup too with that.

Right before bed, three sandwiches with a soup and I finished 250g of greek yogurt.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Oats, mashed sweet potato, almond milk, cinnamon
Opo squash, chicken wings/legs, rice
A gulab
Peppermint tea


----------



## catcharay

Banana and oats/sultanas
chocolate and rice crackers 
can of salmon with corn, carrot, cucumber and beans
yoghurt
fruit tingles, 2 dates
whole can of pringles -_-


----------



## cloister2

OJ
Cream of Wheat with honey
granola with milk
pasta with homemade sauce
Dr.Pepper


----------



## Stilla

A piece of bread with cheese and butter
1 pancake


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

1.5 Bowls of honey weets with skim milk
vegemite sandwich
Fajitas (with beef).
lots of water.


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup x 2
peanut butter chocolate chip lärabar with almond milk
half of a chocolate chip brownie lärabar with almond milk
four carrots with hummus
roasted nut roll lärabar über
artichoke hearts with butter
rest of the chocolate chip brownie lärabar with almond milk


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Spring rolls with lettuce, cilantro, sliced fish cakes and pork 
Two persimmons and a piece of pistachio burfi
Bitter melon stir-fry with eggs and rice

Maybe I'll have a night snack too. Probably some almonds or another piece of burfi.


----------



## mark555666

raw eggs (im that lazy) , milk, bread, coffee, carrots, potatoes, some cow and my supplement crap. 

started lifting again getting biiiiig again yeahhhh

exercise remains the best anti depressant.


----------



## Witchcraft

Breakfast:
-2 slices of white bread with cottage cheese, linseeds and honey
-a cup of green tea

Lunch:
-BigMac meal mum)
-small Starbucks decaf latte

Dinner:
-Coffee with milk
-Passion fruit cheeesecake
-a handful of dried cranberries
-1 muesli bar

Not good, not good at all...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Yesterdays left overs between my tits.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

Breakfast:
-Fruit (bannana, blueberries, raspberries, orange, pineapple, mango)
-Walnuts, pistachios, and almonds
-Pumpkin pie

Lunch:
-Squash with quinoa

Dinner:
-Faux chicken
-Sweet potatoes
-Mashed potatoes
-Green Beans
-Salad


----------



## Zil

Two sausages with croissant and tea in the morning.

Fish with salad and potatoes with mille-feuilles for dinner.

Supper was at the gym so I ate half a pack of smoked salmon with a Philadelphia bagel and some vegetables.

Ate a bowl of cereal, rasberries with greek yogurt before sleep.


----------



## laetus

Morning:
This thing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galbitang + rice
Lunch timish:
McDonald chicken nuggets
pork+rice
Dinner timish:
more beef,more rice...
lays potato chips
green tea and vanilla flavored ice cream
A pasty

This isn't what my average day looks like D:


----------



## ourwater

oats
potatoes
prunes
dates
almond milk
tea


----------



## leave me alone

So far:

- 1.5 rolls with peanut butter and jam, coffee



SnowFlakesFire said:


> Yesterdays left overs between my tits.


You must be a sloppy eater :b


----------



## Openyoureyes

didn't eat yet


----------



## enfield

stuffing, butter, coffee, unsweetened chocolate.


----------



## sansd

a carrot; oatmeal with raisins, almond milk, butter, maple syrup, cinnamon; genmaicha
coffee (about half decaf) with almond milk and maple syrup sigh Tomorrow there will be no coffee.)
frozen blueberries
greek yogurt with honey; spoonful of coconut oil; supplements: vitamins D, E, K, B-complex, one flax oil)
peach flavored herbal tea, magnesium supplement
about 5 oz. frozen cauliflower with tamari; butternut squash with onion, coconut oil, butter
lentils with onion, tomato, and the other 5 oz. of cauliflower + DHA/EPA, joint supplements
a chocolate chip brownie lärabar with almond milk, 1/4 zinc supplement


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today's food adventures: 

An apple
A churro, red rice, grilled hmong sausage, and papaya salad
Chicken pieces, fried fish, broccoli-cabbage stir fry, and white rice
A persimmon and various squares of coconut and almond burfi


----------



## Reprise

two pieces of toast w peanut butter

5 sausage rolls w ketchup

1 piece of garlic bread


----------



## ourwater

meal replacement shake
prunes
lentil soup


----------



## Brasilia

Nah not weely!!! I only kid - Mr. Dibbles will live to see another day


----------



## mysterioussoul

> 2 slices of toast with an avocado
> 6 pieces of dark choc


----------



## SuperSky

2 weetbix with honey
2 nectarines
2 choc chip cookies
1 fantail
1 packet of chips
1 larger choc chip cookie
2 homemade pepperoni, pineapple, basil and spinach pizzas on chapati bases
1 mug of milk with milo


----------



## sansd

coffee (part decaf) with almond milk and maple syrup; two hard-boiled eggs, two carrots (+ DHA/EPA and vitamins D, E, B-complex)
nut bar
overpriced veggie burrito at school (with mexican rice, black beans, vegetables)
an apple, a few vanilla wafer cookies, and two slices of cheddar


----------



## Revenwyn

1 bowl of potato soup. And that's all I'll be eating today because I can't afford to eat any more.


----------



## ourwater

coconut bar
kind bar (chocolate and nuts)
dates
yeast free fruit bread
rice crackers and soy spread
lentil soup
salad with hawaiian dressing and flax seed
flax milk with coconut crystals


----------



## Melodies0fLife

An apple and some almonds
Stewed catfish, cauliflower, lettuce, and rice 
A white daifuku with sweet bean filling
A big hamburger, because I haven't eaten any since last year


----------



## theintrovertedgirl

Fish french fries and shrimp
Spicy chicken sandwhich waffle fries
Fried rice with chicken and crab rangoon
snickers,doritos,chocolate chip brownies,strawberry cheesecake,reese's 
and i'm still hungry


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Homemade breakfast Burrito
Banana
2 cups of coffee
Turkey wrap.

I'm hungry, I need to eat more


----------



## Barette

Lunch:
--A few broccoli florets (skimped me on it)
--A little rice and steak tips (like 1/2 a cup, wasn't any good)
--Two M&M oatmeal square things

Dinner:
--Cheeseburger

Snack:
--Entire bag of those Pop Chip things, so addictive!


----------



## farfegnugen

vegetable stirfry
pumpkin cupcake
pasta marinara 
individual bag of sunchips
whole wheat with pb
can't remember anything else


----------



## Melinda

protein bar
coffee
raw veggies and hummus 
lots of grapes
half a banana
bit of a chocolate mint chip cookie
acorn squash/veggie soup & crackers 
cranberry juice


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast - White rice, natto, seaweed
Lunch - A banana, a cream-cheese bread bun, chamomile tea
Dinner - Boiled chicken, cucumbers, opo squash soup, fried eggs, and rice
Bedtime snack - Banana with peanut butter


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

2 bananas
1 bowl porridge
200ml orange juice
3 tablespoons of coco pops
spaghetti, kidney beans and vegetable mix
half a can of tuna
1 large bowl of pasta
1 bowl custard
2 fish fingers
1 freddo
1 packet of space invaders

oh dear god
And I'm still hungry


----------



## Barette

So far:

--A small cup of chicken and vegetable soup
--A 1/4 a cup of pudding
--A small oatmeal chocolate chip square thingie

I got a salad to go too, with some apples, so that'll be my late night meal later. I'm gonna get some pop tarts, too, lol. I only had like 400 calories so far, and it's like 7:30, so I can have some pop tarts.


----------



## Revenwyn

Revenwyn said:


> 1 bowl of potato soup. And that's all I'll be eating today because I can't afford to eat any more.


This again.


----------



## Kascheritt

Breakfast :
- Curd dumplings ( made from curd, egg and little flour )
- Bun


Lunch :
- Cabbage soup
- Unfrozen vegetables
- Tofu

Dinner :
- All kinds of nuts


----------



## DubnRun

Coffee
Bong


----------



## DubnRun

Melodies0fLife said:


> Breakfast - White rice, natto, seaweed
> Lunch - A banana, a cream-cheese bread bun, chamomile tea
> Dinner - Boiled chicken, cucumbers, opo squash soup, fried eggs, and rice
> Bedtime snack - Banana with peanut butter


Seaweed for breakfast? damn I love that stuff


----------



## sansd

small chunk of cheddar
"butterbeer"-flavored black tea with almond milk and maple syrup
coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, several small vanilla cookies, roasted nut roll lärabar über
tiny dish of goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
chocolate chip cookie dough lärabar with almond milk
lentils with tomato and onion
five small vanilla cookies with almond milk
about half of a bunch of asparagus (steamed) with butter, two scrambled eggs
another tiny dish of goat yogurt w/ honey and cinnamon, bite of choc. chip brownie lärabar
lots of stir-fried broccoli, green beans, and onion with tamari; two hard-boiled eggs
rest of the brownie lärabar with almond milk, another hard-boiled egg


----------



## Whatev

Ate:
Hemp shake
Fruit/Algae/Chia Smoothie
Loads of dried mangos
Avocado rolls
Zucchini Pasta

Drank: 
Herbal Tea mix
Water Kefir
Water


----------



## Barette

One of those Easy Mac single serve cup things.
Like 5 butterscotch hard candies.
Like 6 Hershey's kisses.
A small bag of Cheeze-Its.


----------



## inerameia

Breakfast - PB&J Sandwich, Crackers, Water.

Lunch - Double Bacon Cheeseburger with Medium Fries and Vanilla Milkshake (was in a hurry to eat), Organic Banana, Water.

Dinner - Wild Salmon, Organic Broccoli, Water.


----------



## huh

sweet potato pancakes (they were delicious btw)
spicy imitation chicken patty things (meatless)
coffee


----------



## devin880

Breakfast: None

Lunch: Cheez-its

Dinner: Curry beef and fried rice, gummy bears, coffee


----------



## kast

The weather is hot so I've been living off mostly salads and cold things. I usually eat more but I've run out of snack food. :roll

*Breakfast:* Beetroot roll and an orange. Tea.
*Lunch:* Salad (lettuce, spinach, tomato, avocado, cashews, fried noodles, Caesar dressing). Tea and water.
*Dinner:* Soon I'll make potato salad, mushrooms, and some vegetarian sausages or whatever else I can find in the fridge. And a pineapple for later.


----------



## Goopus

*Breakfast*: Popcorn.
*Lunch*: Chicken strips, French fries.
*Dinner*: Pork chops, mashed potatoes, corn.
*Midnight snack*: Fruit Roll-up.

No wonder I'm underweight..


----------



## scum

an endless amount of emptiness


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
a hard-boiled egg
an apple with almond butter, lentils with onion, genmaicha

There will be more later.


----------



## tk123

Alcohol...

I don't remember anything else.


----------



## niacin

It spiraled out of control. 

Grapes
A banana with peanut butter
Some taco filling
2 tortillas
Ice cream sandwich(es) 
Pizza 
Two Sour Patch Kids


I feel so gross.


----------



## Barette

Alas, I have no food, so it will be a food-less day today.


----------



## GD8

Cereal, PB&J, and a meatball sub


----------



## RelinquishedHell

niacin said:


> I feel so gross.


:no

:squeeze


----------



## 49erJT

Breakfast- Banana, protein shake, oj, and coffee

Lunch- PB&J sandwich and milk with sunchips

Dinner-Rotisserie chicken with green beans and corn

Dessert- Dark Chocolate peppermint bark with a pint of Guinness


----------



## Melinda

Breakfast: protein bar, coffee 
Lunch: peanut butter, crackers, grapes, cranberry juice
Dinner: Steamed veggies, wheat pasta w/red sauce
Dessert: Part of a vegan pumpkin pie

I need to force myself to eat more breakfast. I'm just not hungry in the mornings.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

--A burger 
--A turkey BLT sandwich, half of a granola bar
--Opo squash soup, an apple, & a peanut butter mochi 

Been eating a lot less lately. No appetite...


----------



## sansd

Coffee with almond milk and maple syrup; two scrambled eggs; oatmeal (rolled oats) with almond milk, butter, raisins, maple syrup, and cinnamon

(Got up less than an hour ago.)

ETA:
vegetable sandwich
unsweetened soy latte and a madeleine
an apple
chocolate chip cookie dough lärabar with almond milk


----------



## Donness

Breakfast: 1/2 cup of cottage cheese, water
Lunch: Piece of Lasagna, Green tea.


----------



## Donness

Oh, forgot about the large coffee from Starbucks that I grabbed on my way to the doctors.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

1 small bowl of porridge and a pear
chicken salad sandwich with wholemeal pitta
boiled egg, peas and pasta
several spoonfuls of coco-pops
two gummy cola bottles and a piece of liquorice
then my housemate gave me a fishcake, some rice and a doughnut and I saw this as a good excuse to eat the following:
two packs of gummy laces
two large bags of chocolate buttons
two bags of space invaders
200g blueberries
100g beef jerky
1 6 inch pizza

Feel like crying.


----------



## Andrea91

Cheese and ham sandwich with a cup of tea, a small chocalate bar, a cupcake, lettuce and avocado salad with chicken and raviolis. Ice-cream and a blueberry muffin! WOOOOW THAT'S A LOT. Kind of hate this exercise xD


----------



## riptide991

Meal 1:

Whole wheat pasta 
garden tomato and mushroom sauce
garlic
non fat cottage cheese
1 cup of olives

Meal 2:

2 giant ciabatta buns 
home made cream cheese from cottage cheese with mushrooms
tomato slices

Meal 3:

Buckwheat 
Sauer Kraut

Meal 4:

3 baked potatoes
2 cups plain yogurt
salt 

Meal 5:

Whole wheat pasta 
garden tomato and mushroom sauce
garlic
non fat cottage cheese
1 cup of olives

Meal 6:

2 giant ciabatta buns 
home made cream cheese from cottage cheese with mushrooms
tomato slices


----------



## Mea

A cup of coffee, a Lean Cuisine pizza, sliced apples, a 3 ounce cup of Kraft mac n cheese.


----------



## Barette

I had absolutely nothing to eat yesterday, so I used that as an excuse to stuff my face today.

Lunch:
--PB&J
--2 slices of cake
--a cookie
--like 4 florets of broccoli, lol

Dinner:
--Two chick-fil-a sandwiches (that was a mistake)


And I'm gonna get some M&Ms sweet and salty in a minute. I'm a chubby bubby and I don't care.


----------



## Jakers

Bagel w/ Cream Cheese
Banana
Bowl of Cheerios
Bunch of vitamins 1l water
Top Ramen x2
An Apple
Stir Fry
English Muffin w/ Peanut Butter + Honey
Toast w/ Peanut Butter + Milk
TV Dinner
Cup of coffee
1/2 Bag of Banana Chips
Another TV Dinner


I eat this much everyday, I think it's because of my depression/anxiety is so bad. I'm glad I don't gain any weight though, about 160Lbs at the moment. Doing push ups, sit-ups, and rehab'ing my ankle to 100% for next years sports seasons, hoping to take state in both XC and wrestling.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Lets see... Today I ate...

Breakfast: An apple with PB, a cup of warm almond milk
Lunch: white rice, cabbage stir fry, and sardines
Snack: a small baked yam
Dinner: a small BBQ chicken sandwich with a bit of fries

Overall, okay day.


----------



## niacin

kehcorpz said:


> Meal 1:
> 
> Whole wheat pasta
> garden tomato and mushroom sauce
> garlic
> non fat cottage cheese
> 1 cup of olives
> 
> Meal 2:
> 
> 2 giant ciabatta buns
> home made cream cheese from cottage cheese with mushrooms
> tomato slices
> 
> Meal 3:
> 
> Buckwheat
> Sauer Kraut
> 
> Meal 4:
> 
> 3 baked potatoes
> 2 cups plain yogurt
> salt
> 
> Meal 5:
> 
> Whole wheat pasta
> garden tomato and mushroom sauce
> garlic
> non fat cottage cheese
> 1 cup of olives
> 
> Meal 6:
> 
> 2 giant ciabatta buns
> home made cream cheese from cottage cheese with mushrooms
> tomato slices


Damn. You know how to eat O_O
The ciabatta and cream cheese is making my mouth water.


----------



## niacin

Crackers and water. I've been feeling a bit ill lately, so im taking it easy


----------



## Elad

250g cottage cheese mixed with some coca powder and splenda
300g chicken breast
3 (270g)chicken burger patties
4 whole eggs
2 bananas 
5 cups? of coffee heaped with brown sugar
2 cans of rockstar
deep fried potato chips smothered in mayo (fuc)(lots)
pick n mix candy, licorice, jelly beans etc.. (2lbs)(fuc²)
toasted sandwich with garlic butter, prawns and some blue cheese.


I started out well then ended up as rosie o'donnell.


----------



## Melinda

Protein bar
ton of coffee
rice/tofu wrap with veggies and curry sauce
ginger tea
wheat pasta with red sauce & mushrooms 
1 glass of wine
banana
crackers
orange juice & cranberry juice (mixed) 

Ate too much yesterday, in part because I was feeling bad. At least I didn't crack and go buy chips.


----------



## gopidevi

water and gum, teehee :-3


----------



## GD8

gopidevi said:


> water and gum, teehee :-3


I don't understand how like half the girls in this thread are even alive lol


----------



## riptide991

niacin said:


> Damn. You know how to eat O_O
> The ciabatta and cream cheese is making my mouth water.


Gotta eat to gain muscle


----------



## Melinda

Protein bar
grapes
2 cups of coffee with soy creamer 
cranberry juice (the really bitter stuff, not from concentrate)
banana 
veggies, rice, and tempeh with peanut sauce 
LOTS of leftover pasta with stir fried veggies
few bites of a vegan parfait. 
ginger/lemongrass tea


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Half an apple
A baked yam
8 sushi rolls
Small cup of leftover fries 
A peanut butter mochi

Oh gosh. Today was very hectic. I should go cook a proper meal. Again, no appetite. :/


----------



## clair de lune

Breakfast: 
- 2 slices whole grain toast, small amount of margarine
- 1 whole egg + 2 egg whites, scrambled
- coffee with a splash of half & half

Post-workout:
- Protein shake made w/ skim milk

Lunch: 
- McDonalds Angus burger w/ fries (gahhh I was really craving a burger)

Dinner:
- 1 medium chicken breast
- 2 cups salad greens with homemade dijon vinaigrette
- 1 cup homemade tomato soup

Dessert:
- 1/2 cup vanilla frozen yogurt
- diet brownie square (one of those 110-calorie dealies)


----------



## SunFlower2011

10 hot wings
2 slices of pizza
2 bowls of chili
1 cup of hot chocolate

= emotional eating.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

probably over 7 cough drops.
nyquil.
an orange.
glass of water.
and a little oatmeal.

lol


----------



## Sara2012

2 breakfast jacks w/orange juice, a 6'' tuna subway sandwich w/a diet ginger ale and my meds.
Of course that was yesterday.


----------



## Malek

-Banana
-Apple Juice
-Bowl of beef stew w/ carrots, rice, & potatoes

-Two 59 cent plain cheese burgers from Mickey D's
-Small fries
-Hi'C Orange drink

-4 homemade eggrolls
-Apple Juice
-A turkey sandwich


----------



## AnxietyInferno

saltines. grapes. ginger ale.
I'm sick D:


----------



## gopidevi

GD8 said:


> I don't understand how like half the girls in this thread are even alive lol


LOOOOOOLLLL

:teeth


----------



## riptide991

GD8 said:


> I don't understand how like half the girls in this thread are even alive lol


Because they do not understand that eating more increases metabolism. It's an evolutionary adaptation. When you went months without food in the prehistoric days your metabolism had to shift itself downwards to survive. During fruitful times when food was plenty it would go into overdrive mode. Most women who don't eat a lot will always have signs of chubbiness and high cortisol unless they starve themselves to the point of anorexia.


----------



## Barette

I've eaten very poorly the past few days, and I tried to do better today but already failed, I feel disgusting.

Lunch: 
--PB&J
--2 chocolate chip cookies
--A brownie
--A blondie
--Green peppers and cucumbers and cottage cheese

For dinner I'm just going to have a salad, I've eaten so much junk today. I feel disgusting, I'm going to the gym too.

ETA: NM skipped dinner, so no salad. Lunch is all I ate today.


----------



## erichouse

-Lean hamburger 96/4 lean

-Stir fry with sirloin steak

-Sardines

-3 Beers

-Burger King Jr. Whopper
-Burger King Sm Onion Ring
-Burger King 10 pc Chicken Nugger


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Stewed beef, cabbage, rice
Chicken curry with potatoes, carrots, basil, cilantro, and half of a baguette

Wasn't feeling hungry for dinner but while driving home from work, I had a major panic attack in my car and almost broke down. However, a kind stranger stopped next to my car and calmed me down; then he told me to go home, eat dinner, and rest. So that is what I'm doing right now...

Egg, natto, rice, and nori sheets.


----------



## ci444ci

Today wasn't a healthy eating day for me. On Fridays, I eat whatever. 
Today for breakfast I ate a green apple,then Welch's Fruit Snacks from a vending machine.For lunch I went to the buffet style dining place at my school,and ate a salad with romaine lettuce, spinach,carrots,cherry tomatoes and sunflower seeds.For the salad I had a mix of about a teaspoon each of bluecheese,ranch,and thousand island dressings. I also had one slice of cheese pizza,and 1 slice of veggie pizza.I drank two small cups of sweetened iced tea. For dinner, I am about to eat a frozen pizza with greenpeppers and onions,(It has chicken sausage on it too but I'm going to remove it because it tastes weird) with a small salad with ranch/peppercorn dressing, and a bottled water.


----------



## subconscious

today ive had some fish fingers (hey there quick and easy) cous cous and an orange. I know pretty random mix lol


----------



## peacelovemusic

Nothing


----------



## Shellyinstoke

Coffe and a slice of toast. 
Cheese and bacon quiche with a few potatoes
Few tuc crackers


----------



## peacelovemusic

ok, now a grilled cheese and a Werther's Original candy


----------



## Donness

No breakfast

Lunch: Clam Chowder, saltines, green tea with honey

Snack: Celery and cottage cheese, blue berry herbal tea

Dinner: Chicken Strips with Tobasco, diet 7-up


----------



## Noca

toasted sandwich on bavarian bread, with butter, harvarti cheese, mozarella, cheddar, bacon, and baby rays bbq sauce on shaved roast beef

4 yogurts, home made meatloaf, green beans and pan fried potatoes

ensure

cranberry raspberry juice

2 vanilla blueberry oatmeal bars

gala apple pecan salad with homemade salad dressing

little bit of this fruitsmoothie


----------



## Seriphym

a bowl of lucky charms
a buffalo chicken strip
and a hot dog


----------



## Melodies0fLife

No appetite again. I'm been forcing myself to eat lately so that at least I can have some energy to work. I think it's because of stress... >_<

--Small bowl of rice, natto, nori
--Banana and a few crackers with peanut butter
--Shredded cucumber/carrot/tomato mix, a bit of beef stir fry, and 2 small baked yams


----------



## Melinda

protein bar
dark chocolate (85%) 
instant noodles 
vegan peach yogurt 
cranberry juice
raw almonds
veggie wrap w/avocado, carrots, sprouts, and hummus
chips and salsa 
vegan chocolate mousse 

I have fallen off the no-junk-food wagon. Since I can't have caffeine, alcohol, or much sugar right now I'm grasping for other food vices. Bad bad bad.


----------



## StrangePeaches

peanut butter and apricot jam sand which
2 crab cakes
plate of rice and tomatoes
peanut butter and apricot jam sand which
green tea
grilled cheese w/ tomato 


i ate a lot today


----------



## SuperSky

A huge banana
Two museli bars - one raspberry & yoghurt, the other chocolate covered with almonds
A nutella sandwich on birdseed bread
Lettuce
A tiny bit of burnt spring roll until I spat it out and threw the rest away
Half an omelete - pepperoni, cheese, onion, chives, tomatoes, tumeric and cayenne pepper
A double choc chip cookie with my glass of milk... Make that two cookies... Om nom nom nom nom


----------



## emersonkelly

Banana
2 cups of Tea
Oats


----------



## Donness

BREAKFAST: Starbucks Coffee, fruit & nut bar
LUNCH: Personal Pizza, diet 7-up
SNACK: Cottage Cheese, Vanilla Yogurt
DINNER: Bratwurst & Sauerkraut simmered in beer with a side of Mustard and horseradish, small coffee.
SNACK: Salad with low-fat Italian dressing


----------



## Evo1114

C'mon people! Eat your veggies!

Breakfast: Egg white omelet w/ spinach and feta cheese, bottle of carrot juice, plain greek yogurt w/ flaxseed & hemp hearts, Coffee

Lunch: Gallon freezer bag of kale, spinach, carrots, cucumbers, & brocolli, slice of Ezekiel bread w/ organic peanut butter, can of V8

Snack: Protein bar

Dinner: Monstrous salad w/ same veggies mentioned @ lunch, grilled chicken, feta cheese, hemp hearts, flax seeds, & chia seeds; glass of soy milk

Snack: 2 pieces of string cheese

About 48 oz. of water throughout the day


----------



## 49erJT

protein shake
oj
coffee
mocha almond kashi bar
pepper-jack pimento cheese toast
dark chocolate
nachos 
candy cane
autumn wheat cereal 
pint of beer


----------



## 49erJT

Evo1114 said:


> C'mon people! Eat your veggies!
> 
> Breakfast: Egg white omelet w/ spinach and feta cheese, bottle of carrot juice, plain greek yogurt w/ flaxseed & hemp hearts, Coffee
> 
> Lunch: Gallon freezer bag of kale, spinach, carrots, cucumbers, & brocolli, slice of Ezekiel bread w/ organic peanut butter, can of V8
> 
> Snack: Protein bar
> 
> Dinner: Monstrous salad w/ same veggies mentioned @ lunch, grilled chicken, feta cheese, hemp hearts, flax seeds, & chia seeds; glass of soy milk
> 
> Snack: 2 pieces of string cheese
> 
> About 48 oz. of water throughout the day


Way too healthy for me haha....I don't want to live to be 100 and have to live in a nursing home.


----------



## John316C

roast beef, chinese popsicle, almonds, left over dim sum, water with carab and carnation milk with cinamon, oatmeal, vitamins, great thoughts...


----------



## Melinda

2 protein bars (one for breakfast, one for lunch because I was busy) 
grapes 
vegan yogurt
cranberry juice
vegan chicken nuggets and salsa. 
Tons of tortilla chips 

Reading this makes me sad. I'm going to go and make me a midnight veggie stir fry. Eating like this only makes me more depressed.


----------



## Noca

toasted sandwich on bavarian bread, with butter, harvarti cheese, mozarella, cheddar, bacon, and baby rays bbq sauce on shaved roast beef

7 perogies with bacon, butter, and cheese

4 breakfast sausages with maple syrup

bowl of peaches and cream quakers oatmeal

fries and ketchup

ensure

3 yogurts

fruit smoothie

1 oatmeal, blueberry, and vanilla bar

1 glass of milk


----------



## Goopus

Popcorn
Hot pockets
Chicken strips
French fries
Christmas rice krispy bars
Biscuit and gravy
Ham

I sound like a fat guy eating junk food when in reality I'm twenty pounds underweight.


----------



## jenkydora

slice of cafe style fruit bread thick with spread of promite
4 ryvita with cottage cheese and one gherkin cut up over
white nectarine
pan fried salmon cutlet rocket tomato cucumber 
very thin slice of quiche
water 
tea
one banana lolly


----------



## Haruhi

noodles with a fried egg, 2 mini cupcake and piece of cake.


----------



## drowning

One Whopper. Only because it was given to me.


----------



## Goopus

Chicken pot pie
Popcorn
Philly steak and cheese hot pocket
Fruit punch jelly beans
Salsa and chips
Strawberry cookies

Damn I really need to eat better.


----------



## Noca

Ensure
milk
oatmeal blueberry bar
fruit yogurt
hashbrowns
sausage, egg and cheese breakfast biscuit sandwich
steak and cheese sub
1 cookie
water


----------



## Ceroxylon

Today I ate a couple of apples, a peanut butter sandwich and drank about 24 ounces of coffee.


----------



## Luvere

YoukosoHitoriBocchi said:


> probably over 7 cough drops.
> nyquil.
> an orange.
> glass of water.
> and a little oatmeal.
> 
> lol


For some reason I thought that was really cute. Looked at your avatar and it became cute+. Hum... First time i ever tried complimenting someone. I hope it's ok.​
*Now about food.
Chocolate chip Pancakes for breakfast and a diet pepsi.
I usually skip meals and just eat when I'm hungry.
I'll probably eat a whole pizza for my supper.
6-12 cans of diet pepsi thruout the day.
Few shots of spiced rum or Kahlua.
I have the same thing almost every day.

/Grammarfail. The food section is just simple sentences. Still can't figure out how to indent. Using a non-breaking space returns *.


----------



## Luvere

Wow, I can't believe it took me an hour to write that.


----------



## FrownyBoy

Subway Melt and Doritos. Still eating Doritos for that matter...


----------



## tronjheim

barungoy, cookie sandwiches, rice, water


----------



## ybnormyl

1. super shake

2. 2 chicken breasts, quina, bowl of veggies, almonds, olive oil, 3 eggs

3. super shake

4. two cups of ground beef, sweet potatoes, bowl of veggies, almonds

5. super shake

6. foot long steak and cheese sub from subway


----------



## Goopus

Chicken pot pie
Strawberry crackers
Chips and salsa


----------



## drowning

One French Vanilla, Chocolate dip doughnut, 5 beers....

Not good.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

Banana


----------



## sansd

can of lentil soup
coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, genmaicha
two Kind vanilla almond bars
smoothie: a banana, frozen blackberries and raspberries, almond milk
brown rice, vegetable curry with soy fish 
vanilla greek yogurt, small shaving of butter, half of a chocolate chip cookie dough lärabar, almond milk
about 3 ounces of blackberries


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Six tablespoons of coco pops and a tablespoon of honey
Cabbage, boiled egg, mushrooms and pasta
Fried onions and mushrooms, root mash, beans and a boiled egg
Porridge and an apple.


----------



## Noca

Peaches and cream oatmeal, 1 sliced banana, oatmeal bar, fruit smoothie, 2 bowls of homemade chicken/rice/carrot soup, 1 plate of hashbrowns and cheese, cheese string, half a steak sub, ensure, juice, milk, caesar salad with almonds and bacon bits, 1 slice of pizza with bacon and goat cheese and a half a biscuit

....

and I still have a headache from not eating enough =(


----------



## Luvere

I had pancakes again.
I also ate a hardboiled egg. I don't like eggs but I had a random desire to eat one. Coated it in pepper to mask the taste. And of course I'm drinking way to much Pepsi. 

/randomfact According to the label on the can, PepsiCo is a official fan of St. Johns Ice Caps hockey team. Pepsi here is made locally by Browning Harvey Ltd.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

Luvere said:


> For some reason I thought that was really cute. Looked at your avatar and it became cute+. Hum... First time i ever tried complimenting someone. I hope it's ok.​*Now about food.
> Chocolate chip Pancakes for breakfast and a diet pepsi.
> I usually skip meals and just eat when I'm hungry.
> I'll probably eat a whole pizza for my supper.
> 6-12 cans of diet pepsi thruout the day.
> Few shots of spiced rum or Kahlua.
> I have the same thing almost every day.
> 
> /Grammarfail. The food section is just simple sentences. Still can't figure out how to indent. Using a non-breaking space returns *.


hah. thank you. xD
chocolate chip pancakes, so yummy!
and that's a lot of pepsi. lol

TODAY, I made nutella hot chocolate with cinnamon. 
and currently eating decorated christmas cookies, best part of christmas time right there. mhm. And I know a lot of people don't like egg nog, but I love it in small amounts.


----------



## pudding

2 chocolate chip waffles
2 dorayaki pancakes
6 target brand mini tacos
2 skittles


;;


----------



## FairleighCalm

4 raw eggs, copius amounts of chicken soup sans noodles, many veggies, 2 dates, chicken, salad. 1 gal water. Oh and 2 squares of Godiva dark - Yum!


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

*Breakfast *- 3 egg whites and one yolk scrambled. 2 pieces of granary bread with Flora spread.

10ml of cod liver oil, 10ml of olive oil

Banana and 250ml of orange juice.

*3.5 hours later: *Homemade soup (about 8 different vegetables) and mackerel

*3.5 hours later: *Homemade low fat korma curry, brown rice. Apple and a pear.

*Supper: *Low fat cottage cheese, 2 slices of toast with jam, a handful of dried dates

I normally eat roughly like this but with a few biscuits and more carbs. I'm on a modest health kick at the moment as I have a job interview soon, so want to look as fit and healthy as possible


----------



## Barette

3 Slices of pizza
2 cups of hot cocoa
an entire bottle of Orange dry thing

Only food we had in the house.


----------



## Luvere

YoukosoHitoriBocchi said:


> hah. thank you. xD
> chocolate chip pancakes, so yummy!
> and that's a lot of pepsi. lol
> 
> TODAY, I made nutella hot chocolate with cinnamon.
> and currently eating decorated christmas cookies, best part of christmas time right there. mhm. And I know a lot of people don't like egg nog, but I love it in small amounts.


Christmas cookies and egg nog. Your awesome. I don't know why, but reading your post made me smile. I can't even recall the last time I genuinely smiled. Now that I'm in a good mood I think I'll put up my Christmas tree and decorate it. Thank you.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Small bowl of white rice, natto, and nori
A mujadara vegetarian plate with Israeli salad in pita bread and tabouli on the side
A packet of 4 mini donuts
A salt water taffy
Broccoli-cauliflower stir fry, braised chicken, and chitterlings 
Some crackers 

Yummy day. :9


----------



## Sigh2

An apple for lunch/ breakfast..... A bite of fish and a bite of bread for dinner... I guess I'm just not hungry


----------



## Evo1114

Breakfast: Coffee, Ezekiel cinnamon & raisin english muffin, can of V8, Apple Cinnamon greek yogurt, 3 Tbsp of hemp hearts

Lunch: Chicken artichoke panini w/ chips (oops) from a cafe, another can of V8

Snack: String cheese & peanuts

Dinner: Large salad of kale, spinach, broccoli, carrots, cucumbers, feta cheese, flax seeds, chia seeds, hemp hearts, and caesar dressing. Garlic herb chicken breast. Soy milk.

Plenty of water throughout the day.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Bunch of junk food basically (finals week :/)
Bottle of Mountain Dew 
2 Slices of Pizza
Bottle of water
Chips/Pretzels
Bottle of water again
Peanut Butter crackers, yeee


----------



## Goopus

Chicken pot pie
Potato wedges
Cheese crackers
Christmas cookies
Christmas tree cakes
Chalupa and mexi melt from Taco Bell


----------



## SuperSky

Ok! Let's do this!

1 banana
1 raspberry and yoghurt muesli bar
1 piece of caramel slice
1 piece of lemon slice
1 apple danish
1/2 a muffin
crackers and hommus and spinach/pine nut dips
1 choc chip cookie
1 cheese and pepperoni toasted sandwich
leftover stir fry of onion, yellow and green capsicum, cherry tomatoes, broccoli and carrot with hot mango pickle paste and rice
2 spoonfuls of milo in a cup of milk


----------



## Luvere

I think I have a cold. The biggest symptom for me is loss of appetite, and eating makes me feel like vomiting. I might pass on the food today.


----------



## Insanityonthego

lettuce and tomato with lemon


----------



## Luvere

I actually recovered some of my appetite and ate most of a pizza. Only left two slices. I might try a spiced bagel now. I have some lemon pepper that I'd like to try. I can't believe I eat so much and still loose weight. I only weigh about 96 pounds. Makes me rage sometimes. Maybe it's because I only have one or two meals each day. Well... More like feasts than meals but whatever.


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, two carrots, two hard-boiled eggs
bit of chocolate chip cookie dough lärabar with almond milk
a few blackberries, half of a banana with almond butter and almond milk, smoothie (rest of banana, more frozen banana, frozen blueberies and raspberries, almond milk)
probably around 3 ounces of cheddar
genmaicha
lemon water, a hard-boiled egg, cucumber with blueberry balsamic vinegar
black-eyed peas, sweet potato, kale, shiitake, and onion
peppermint tea


----------



## 49erJT

OJ
Kashi bar
Coffee
Cupcake
Mocha latte
Beef tenderloin and lobster tails with potatoes 
Peppermint bark
Beer


----------



## catcharay

Holy ****, I just ate 9 ferrero rochers for breakfast on top of a banana

Lunch will be peach and coke zero

Dinner will be my mothers cooking - prob beef and veggies; something like that. No CARBS!

Dessert will be apple and more coke zero


----------



## sansd

decaf chai with almond milk and maple syrup
coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, an apple
a tangerine
three scrambled eggs
another apple

Going to a restaurant in a few hours.


----------



## Luvere

Choc. Chip pancakes, Bacon and Pepsi
3-4 Slices Pizza and more Pepsi
Pepsi for dessert.

I drink to much Pepsi.


----------



## tario

hm.

First I made a sandwich with a glass of juice. 
Spaghetti with spinach,tomatoes and a little bit cheese+some sauce.
And one random hot dog actually because I was starving and didn`t bother to take anything else.
Also drank a little bit coke, some water and a glass of milk  
Decent enough day I guess...


----------



## Hopeful Caterpillar

An apple, bacon with poached eggs, tomatoes and potatoes, a meat pie, 4 chicken nuggets, coffee and pepsi.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

A square and a half of dark chocolate, a small piece of coconut, a small piece of chicken, a small piece of tortilla wrap, a mouthful of apple juice

Later I'm having:
A bowl of porridge and an orange
A tortilla wrap with chili con carne
Vegetable soup, an egg and some Bulgar.


----------



## Luvere

Half a pizza and half a dozen diet Pepsi.


----------



## tronjheim

shrimp, eggs, rice, fish, cookies, ham, Milo, mango


----------



## tario

I took some bites of some bad leftovers of some chinese wok.
Only water today.


----------



## Anyanka

Nutella pancake
McDonalds (Fillet O' Fish and chips)
Teddy Bear Biscuits
Watermelon
Pasta with tuna sauce
White Bread

English breakfast tea
Coffee
Honeydew Shake
Orange juice


----------



## Elad

jar of dark chocolate peanutbutter, mixed with some coconut cream
bag of strawberry licorice
bag of shrimp flavored chips
half a container of cheesecake filling




Yeah.. **** today.


----------



## cautious

Milk + Cereal.
Water.

It's 1:38 pm now and i cbf'd to make lunch.


----------



## Noca

peaches and cream oatmeal
2 fruit yogurts
milk
steak, cheese and bacon foot long sub
chicken grilled cheese sandwich with ketchup
water


----------



## Luvere

A Nowhere Man said:


> In N' Out  The best burgers and fries I've ever had


Gross. That burger looks really greasy.

I had French toast, an orange, and five cans of Pepsi.


----------



## NoHeart

Cookie
Cookie
Cookie
Cookie
Cookie
Cookie
Milk and another Cookie

True story bro


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today...

A banana
Rice, sweet and sour veggie/catfish soup
A chocopie
A ton of caramel candy that a coworker gave me
And now I'm gonna eat pho with my parents


----------



## Becca333

a caesar salad
organic apple rings
some Pringles bbq chips


----------



## sansd

Kind coconut almond bar
a banana
tiny sample spoonful of sorbet
two (separately) sprouted grain cinnamon raisin english muffins with butter 
artichoke/olive/pepper/mushroom salad

I am away from home and it is hard to eat.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Two slices of bread, two rashers of bacon, a fried egg and a banana
Porridge and a large punnet of blueberries
Mashed potato, three sausages and a big plate of peas
A chocolate biscuit, two chocolate sweets, two liquorice allsorts, a tangerine and a pork scratching.

Seems like an awful lot more written down.


----------



## catcharay

Christmas breakfast is Ferrero Rocher chocolates of course..

6 and counting

Lunch is buffet; my mom loves buffet (dinner covered)

Lots of diet coke


----------



## anxious dreamer

From McDonalds:
-double cheeseburger
-10 pc chicken nuggets
-medium fries
-strawberry fanta


----------



## BestWishes

Its still early.
So far I ate ~ 1 piece cheesecake, 2 glasses egg nog, 1 sweet bread roll.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Nothing really spectacular on Christmas Day...

A banana with peanut butter
Chicken curry with a baguette 
Sticky rice, Mung bean, and white corn mix
A cup of warm eggnog


----------



## Haruhi

4 piece vegemite toast for lunch. and prob 2 more piece toast for dinner.


----------



## gof22

A lot, which is bad for my diet. My parents to tend to get me and my sister candy and snacks for Christmas every year so I tend to put on a few pounds because of it. 

Food I ate: 
Ham
Pringles
Those straw things that have chocolate in them. 
Peanut butter cups
and other candy.


----------



## Noca

Ensure extra calorie drink
foot long steak and cheese subway sub
2 x natural protein bars with cranberries, almonds, honey, and rice
6 country natural chicken fingers
mixed veggies cooked with extra virgin olive oil, 4 cheese blend, tomato basil philly cooking cream, and Kraft sundried tomato salad dressing
1 strawberry 2% greek yogurt
1 glass of milk
1 juice box
water
sweet potato fries
plum sauce
4 x yogurts
sweet baby rays bbq sauce


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm embarrassed to say I can't even remember what I ate for breakfast. 

But I had a burger for lunch. 
And then egg drop ramen with sriracha sauce for dinner.


----------



## sansd

two cups of coffee with almond milk and honey, 3 bags of apple slices, around 7-8 ounces of cheese, a few mentos, butter, baby carrots, chai with almond milk and honey, silver noodle salad with soy fish

Really need to buy some groceries.


----------



## afff

pizza
peanut butter
apple
banana
weight gainer shake.
tuna sandwich
multivitamin
milk


----------



## Noca

ensure extra calorie drink
natural protein bar
foot long mesquite chicken quiznos sub
water
hashbrowns with red/green peppers, 4 cheese blend, extra virgin olive oil, salt, pepper, garlic salt, mushrooms
4 x yogurts
glass of milk
green iced tea
2 x ferrora roche white chocolate truffles


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday:
Apple with peanut butter
Zucchini, hijiki, and dirty rice
A ton of "japanese peanuts"
Some M&M's and a fruit candy
A persimmon 
Cabbage, some egg omelet, fish, and chicken over white rice

I've been snacking sooo much lately.

Today:
2 sunny side up fried eggs and half of a baguette
Tofu choco mousse 
Banana and crackers + peanut butter
Spaghetti with spicy meatball and mushroom sauce 
White rice with bitter melon, kabocha pumpkin, and salted fish
2 small baked sweet yam

Ate way too much but it was definitely a delicious day.


----------



## Witchcraft

2 Belvita biscuits
2 spoons of natural yoghurt with some blueberries
Green tea
2 glasses of orange juice
Coffee with milk
A piece of cake with Daim
Vegetable soup
A slice of bacon
A handful of hazelnuts and apricots
1 glass of red wine
Countless cups of tea


----------



## sansd

two cups of coffee with almond milk and honey
most of a packaged brown rice and quinoa thing
an apple with a little bit of Dubliner cheese
goat yogurt with honey, rest of the rice and quinoa stuff
two slices of cinnamon raisin sprouted bread with butter, roasted nut roll lärabar über
two more slices of cinnamon raisin sprouted bread with butter
another roasted nut roll lärabar über
chocolate chip cookie dough lärabar with almond milk
vanilla greek yogurt
lemon water

Tomorrow I am going to actually cook something and not have so much of the sugar and grains.


----------



## Openyoureyes

didnt eat breakfast
sandwich porkfried rice for lunch
and just a danish for dinner

whoops


----------



## Noca

Ensure
Oven roasted chicken subway sub with bacon
peaches and cream oatmeal and hemp seeds
omelet with hempseeds, spices and cheese
yogurts
ferrora rocher chocolates
water
juice
milk


----------



## Haruhi

noodles =)


----------



## anxious dreamer

Not much, since I woke up pretty late:

Ramen
Bacon
Hashbrowns
Cornbeef
Crab rangoon
Chicken fingers
Rice
Chicken wings
Green beans
Pasta


----------



## pastelsound

-banana
-chocolate protein shake
-fiber one chewy bar
-almonds and walnuts 
-turkey sandwich
-sprite zero


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Bitter melon-egg stir fry and leftover kabocha pumpkin
Choco mousse
Half of a coroquette pan
Some homemade veggie sushi
Spring rolls (lettuce, cilantro, boiled pork, shrimp, fish cake)
A custard&cream puff :9


----------



## na0mi

-water
-herbal tea
-fish & vegetables
-lowfat yogurt
-apple cider


----------



## FraserBlade

A bowl of sultana bran, and 1/8 of one of those plastic "chinese food containers" worth of rice.

Including drinks:
water
a shot of vodka

oh, and half a cigarette.



:boogie


----------



## Becca333

Nothing. I'm on a downward spiral of self-destruction.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

Oatmeal with berries. 
A banana. 
Milk. 

Asian salad. 
Crackers. 
Pomegranate juice. 

1 Ferraro Raffaello..yum.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday... 

Brunch: Bowl of white rice, braised salmon, taro & pork soup, and watercress soup.
Snack: A fun size packet of M&M's. Also had a fun time blowing bubbles with a ton of fruity bubblegum.
Dinner: I made vegetable miso soup (sliced carrots, cabbage, green onions, tofu, and shiitake mushrooms); also stir fried enoki mushrooms with a bit of rice vinegar, lots of soy sauce, and lots of butter. :9 ! 
Dessert: Banana with peanut butter and a raisin cracker.

Today...

Brunch: Dad's usual stir fried cabbage-cauliflower and leftover salmon.
Dinner: I made buttered orzo pasta with tomato beans, cilantro, roasted red bell pepper and roasted garlic cloves; oh, and a fried egg. 
Dessert: Some baked sweet yam and chocolate mousse.


----------



## Barette

Breakfast:
--3 small slices of bread w/ peanut butter
--Orange juice

Dinner: (went out)
--Southern-style greens with spicy sausage and pork OMG so good, oh and a side of cornbread
--Chocolate cherry jubilee cake


----------



## Starless Sneetch

- Honey Bunches of Oats (a knockoff brand, anyway)
- A microwave panini sandwich
- A tangerine
- 1/3 of a salad (the dressing turned out to be really gross, so I threw it away)
- A hamburger patty
- 2 squares of a white chocolate Milka bar
- A Happy Hippo chocolate biscuit
- A rum ball leftover from Christmas

I should do this every day so I will realize all the garbage I eat. >_>


----------



## MrQuiet76

-bacon
-eggs
-turkey sandwich
-potato chip
-pizza


----------



## tronjheim

ham
chorizo
rice
a slice of apple


----------



## Dion Phaneuf

Breakfast: Chocolate
Lunch: Chocolate
Dinner: Chocolate and Propel Zero


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty

Yesterday I had:

Smoothie - raspberries, strawberries, blackberries, cranberries, banana, maca powder, ground flax seed, spinach and berry pomegranate juice
1 cup brown rice green tea
Glass of water with whole fresh squeezed lemon
Spiced vegetarian "chicken" in a whole wheat wrap with lettuce and vegenaise
Rye toast with garlic chunks
Soup - black pepper, white pepper, red peppers, garlic, corn, potatoes
Bottle of Vega One
6 pieces of vegetarian "calamari"
Handful of dark chocolate covered almonds
Six glasses of water


----------



## NoHeart

Pop tarts and dinner


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Leftover vegetable and tofu miso soup; natto sushi
Eggnog custard I made last night
Chicken gyro with rice and a mixed salad
An avocado with sweet condensed milk 
Half of a baked yam
Chamomile tea

Today was a good day.


----------



## Melinda

Granola with soy yogurt
2 protein bars 
Can of veggie/lentil soup 
handful of almonds
2 bananas
curry 
raspberry sorbet

Ate a lot today but most of it was good stuff. No binging on chips/chocolate.


----------



## Abenthy

Chicken noodle soup
Chocolate-covered pretzels 

Yeah, I'll be exercising that off later.


----------



## Becca333

Nothing, recovering from the holidays!


----------



## sansd

a small apple, black-eyed peas and kale with shiitake and onion
a carrot, spoonful of coconut oil, and half of a choc. chip cookie dough lärabar with almond milk
cheddar, three scrambled eggs cooked in butter, a carrot
oatmeal (rolled oats) with almond milk, butter, frozen wild blueberries, and honey
more cheddar (probably 3ish oz. total)
most of another choc. chip cookie dough lärabar with almond milk


----------



## Jawi96

toast and 4 redbulls. 2 sugar-free for my figure


----------



## cosmicslop

almond meal waffles with sugar free whipped cream
two prosciutto wrapped Baybel mni cheeses

I think I'll have scrambled eggs for dinner.

ugh. my keto flu is making me nauseous.


----------



## Brasilia

Somebody "Like" my post.


----------



## Cerberios

I slept in until 5 today, forgot to eat (this is complete ****).

had an ensure - regular
3 slices of watermelon


----------



## Mani14

salami sandwich
spaghetti
popcorn
peach juice
salmon
coconut juice
brownies


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Leftover vegetable soup and orzo pasta with cilantro, tomato beans and roasted garlic
Eggnog custard 
Roasted duck, bok choy soup, and white rice
A yummy corn dog
Stir fried bean sprouts/green onions and pork


----------



## miminka

porridge
instant coffee (black)
tea x2
1/2 can of tuna
ice cream
bagel


----------



## catcharay

breakfast is a banana and half a block of chocolate

I will eat healthier with tuna and vegies etc for dinner


----------



## cosmicslop

riced cauliflower with corn beef and a fried egg. 
also a pepperoni slim jim. 

i don't know what to eat for dinner...


----------



## fallen18

-tilapia 
-3 mushrooms
-coffee
-diet cherry 7 up


----------



## ArcherZG

Good to see you eating Kristi!!! I had chicken lol


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today, I didn't eat out which is good. I've been trying to save money but lately, have been buying from restaurants and fast food instead of cooking at home. :/

- vegetable soup with pork
- Hummus, avocado, and feta cheese wrapped in a pita bread
- Sultana raisin crackers
- Dad's yummy bun mam (anchovy noodle soup - vermicelli noodles, herbs, bean spouts, pork, shrimps, and white fish)
- I made Chocolate mousse for dessert


----------



## shortstuff

-5 chocolate chip muffins
-half a carton of OJ
-homemade chili

I have the weirdest diet ever.. :l


----------



## neil123

i coffee only....


----------



## sansd

before I went to bed: broccoli, green beans, and onion stir-fried in coconut oil; butternut squash with onion (+ butter and coconut oil)

an apple
three scrambled eggs cooked in butter, two carrots
an apple
garbanzo beans, tomato, and onion
goat milk yogurt with honey
an apple, two nut bars (roasted nut roll lärabar über), and more goat yogurt with honey

Almost avoided eating bars, but then I just had one (ETA: and a little later another) because I plan on going to bed soon and needed something easy. I wish I'd had a green vegetable after I got up. Not up for making one now.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

- An Atkins Diet drink (not that I need it, but I like all the nutrients they have in them. They are a very nice accompaniment to breakfast, instead of milk or juice!)
- Cherry yogurt
- 2 pears
- A salmon burger with coleslaw and ginger (yum!)
- 7 chocolate caramels
- A large carrot
- A bowl of chicken noodle soup
- A slice of bread and butter



ChampagneYear said:


> riced cauliflower with corn beef and a fried egg.


That sounds really good. I love corned beef!


----------



## WiseDisguise

1 scoop whey protein mixed w/hemp + chia seeds + spirulina

Small caesar salad w/ a couple small pieces of chicken

1/4 cup roasted salted almonds

Salmon burger, 1 whole zucchini + 1 cup asparagus both steamed in olive oil

Bowl of mixed berries + banana with 1 tbsp creamy peanut butter

1/4 cup roasted salted mixed nuts

Herbal tea

Lots of water


----------



## Luvere

I just drank one and one half glass of milk. I haven't drank milk in years so it felt good to drink it again. Made me feel like I accomplished something. But now I have to go wash the milk out of my moustache.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today's food adventures at home:

Brunch: White rice, Chinese broccoli soup, and some salty pork; flan for dessert
Snack: I made eggnog pancakes! Trying to use up all the leftover holiday eggnog...
Dinner: I made orzo pasta with garlic lentils, hummus, roasted red bell pepper, chopped red onion, tomatoes, and Persian cucumbers; oh, and a side of Kabocha pumpkin
Late nigh snack: Snapea crisps :9!


----------



## Dion Phaneuf

Huevos Rancheros
Popcorn

Such a healthy lifestyle!


----------



## miminka

1 slice egg bread with peanut butter
small strawberry greek yogurt
scrambled eggs
americano (black)
tea x3
grand marnier

.. im slowly cutting back this time.


----------



## miminka

1 slice toast w/ honey
1 waffle w/ honey
earl grey tea w/ rose petals
hoegaarden blonde x2
grand marnier
baby banana


----------



## Coastal

hazelnut coffee
english muffin w/ nutella
meatball sub
granola bar


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast - I made chives and green onion egg "pancake" 
Snacks throughout the day - a clementine, handful of snapea crisps, dried chili mango, and a small baked yam
Dinner has yet to be decided.

Eta: rice platter with butter oysters and mushrooms, cauliflower, and salted fish


----------



## sansd

two vanilla almond bars
an apple
blended romaine hearts and frozen raspberries
two scrambled eggs (cooked in butter); stir-fried broccoli, green beans, and onion (cooked in macadamia nut oil)
roasted nut roll bar
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
two scrambled eggs (cooked in butter), spoonful of almond butter, couple slices of havarti, a tangelo, artichoke hearts


----------



## cosmicslop

- 4 maple sausage links with a fried egg
- this cheese and broccoli soup (minus the carrots). It was tasty but I should have followed through with the comments people were making about cutting the amount of water used. 
- cheesecake cupcakes


----------



## cosmicslop

I just finished doing a 20 hour IF session. phew

So all I had to eat tonight was the leftover soup I had yesterday. But I added crumbled bacon to it. So it's all good. I think I'll have some decaf later.


----------



## heysam

Well, it's already 2pm here and all I've eaten so far is tuna sandwich, biscuits and some green tea. I'm not really hungry.


----------



## Noca

peaches and cream oatmeal with hemp seeds
4 fruit yogurts cups
large quiznos chicken sub with mushrooms and lettuce on cheese bread
bowl of chicken noodle soup
glass of milk
couple glasses of water
protein bar made of honey, rice crisps, cranberries and almonds


----------



## Noca

carambola said:


> two vanilla almond bars
> an apple
> blended romaine hearts and frozen raspberries
> two scrambled eggs (cooked in butter); stir-fried broccoli, green beans, and onion (cooked in macadamia nut oil)
> roasted nut roll bar
> goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
> two scrambled eggs (cooked in butter), spoonful of almond butter, couple slices of havarti, a tangelo, artichoke hearts


you have an awesome diet


----------



## millenniumman75

Red Baron pizza 7/8
12 tater tots
1/2 cup coffee
1 bottle of Gatorade
refilled bottle with diet lemonade.


3am goodnight :lol.


----------



## Luvere

Two thick slices of chocolate chip orange bread.


----------



## heysam

I haven't eaten yet but drank lotsa water (ILOVEIT!). It's already 4pm here. I'm not hungry. :/


----------



## DiscardedHeart

rice, beef, taco, iced tea


----------



## DiscardedHeart

carambola said:


> two vanilla almond bars
> an apple
> blended romaine hearts and frozen raspberries
> two scrambled eggs (cooked in butter); stir-fried broccoli, green beans, and onion (cooked in macadamia nut oil)
> roasted nut roll bar
> goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
> two scrambled eggs (cooked in butter), spoonful of almond butter, couple slices of havarti, a tangelo, artichoke hearts


healthy eating!


----------



## Luvere

mightypillow said:


> -Two bites of oatmeal that I thought was gross. Maybe I just bought a bad box of Quaker oatmeal, but it tastes completely different.
> -Two buttered English muffins
> *-Too much Pepsi*
> -Bratwurst
> -Potatoes I made in the oven


There's no such thing as too much Pepsi. It's a divine drink. Seriously, I bet the Holy Grail is filled with Pepsi.


----------



## yellowpop

some maltesers LOL a energy drink couple of small piez and some subway hhahaha


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Soaked maple syrup/brown sugar oatmeal
Goya chanpuru (Winter bitter melon, tofu, eggs, pork, onions)
Tofu custard with a kiwi
Croquette sandwich with lettuce and some kind of tangy sauce
Rice, a sausage, and green beans
Greek yogurt with jam
2 fried sticky rice ball thingy filled with pork

______________________________

1/18
- Rice, avocado, nori 
- Leftover goya chanpuru
- An apple; sweet potato chips
- "Greek" crepe (tomato, mushrooms, spinach, artichoke hearts, olives, feta cheese); side salad and potatoes
- Frozen yogurt with a bunch of random fruits and choco pretzels 
- Oreo cookies. 

Sweet day.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Chicken Portabello


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

1 hot pocket.
A cup of spinach and kale. 
Pizza rolls. 
4 oatmeal to go.


----------



## arnie

Pineapple


----------



## sansd

Noca said:


> you have an awesome diet





DiscardedHeart said:


> healthy eating!


Thanks, I'm trying.

Today:

frozen wild blueberries
two scrambled eggs with red onion, spoonful of maple almond butter, brussels sprouts with butter 
goat milk yogurt with honey and cinnamon
two slices of cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread with butter
a banana with almond butter and almond milk
two scrambled eggs, baby romaine and half of a cucumber with blueberry balsamic vinegar
probably another slice of cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread and more goat yogurt


----------



## Starless Sneetch

- Some hazelnut bread with peanut butter and nutella
- Soup, salad and breadsticks at Olive Garden
- Key lime yogurt
- Half a peanut butter sandwich on hazelnut bread
- A meatloaf sandwich
- Peach yogurt
- Assorted chocolates

Not my most healthy day....and the long weekend won't be much better. Haha!


----------



## catcharay

I ate a big-*** doughnut
also, beef patty with bread, cheese, meat slices (there's a lot left over and I had to waste food ) rice crackers, coke zero..


----------



## StrangePeaches

breakfast- peanut butter cliff bar
dinner- grilled chicken and salad
home @ 3 am- hot pocket & grilled cheese


----------



## Melodies0fLife

- A fried egg, a whole wheat english muffin, and enoki mushrooms/green onions
- Rice, eggplant, and steamed fish
- Some oreo cookies, a ton of sweet potato chips, and a baked sweet potato
- Sausages, bok choy, and leftover fish
- Vietnamese style sticky rice with mung beans


----------



## Luvere

Hum.. I ate:

1 whole pizza
2 pork chops
1 half box of biscuits
~ half dozen cans of Pepsi


----------



## SterilizeMe

So far, I've had 2 cups of cinnamon spice coffee, three scrambled eggs, and some bacon. I've felt nauseated all day though, so that's probably all I'll eat today.


----------



## sansd

two hard-boiled eggs, spinach
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
an apple with almond butter
two carrots, thin slice of butter
a tangelo
black-eyed peas, kale, sweet potato, and onion
a carrot, spoonful of maple almond butter, two thin slices of butter
two carrots, artichoke hearts with butter, a brazil nut
frozen raspberries, peach-flavored herbal tea
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon


----------



## Allisonnn

A brownie and pudding. LOL.


----------



## ivva

1-Bread
2- Spagetthi and meatballs
3- a table spoon of relish (i love the bitter taste)
4- goldfish cookies 
5- vanilla cookies


----------



## NooNee

Red grapes and cherry tomatoes


----------



## miminka

coffee x2
1 slice toast with hazlenut spread
1 strawberry cupcake


----------



## Shrimpy

Ate:
5 egg waffles, 
Tuna sandwich
A whole pizza 
2 & 1/2 *big* cookies
A yoghurt 


Drank:
6 cups of tea
equivalent to a glass of water
1 cup of coffee

- I have a problem with my diet I know


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Oatmeal with Greek yogurt
A big bowl of sliced strawberries, kiwi, and blueberries 
Sweet&sour vegetable-catfish soup with rice
Crackers and dip at a friend's house
And for dinner, I made pasta with homemade vegetable-tomato sauce mixed with tuna/capers/cucumber & olive oil
Plus 2 glasses of hot milk tea, because my throat has been killing me lately


----------



## catcharay

I ate banana, yoghurt;
cheese slice, tin of tuna and 4 small chocolate muffins; 
2 meat pies cos I deserve it


----------



## avalon99

Breakfast
-Tea and Milk
-2 PB&Js
Lunch
-Chicken and Rice
-Protein Shake and 2 Chicken Sandwiches(after workout)
Dinner
-Steak
-Rice
-Green Beans
-Monster Energy lol


----------



## Dc77

Breakfest I start with a cup of warm water to jump start the digestion process then I have a protein drink consisting of milk and eggs after that a cup of green tea with fresh lemon and pure honey..Luch was just a pan fried hamburger then I had a bowl of basmati rice and steamed broccoli with a little garlic and olive oil then around 7:00PM another protein drink using whey powder 30 minutes after my aerobic and weight training workout and in about a half hour I will have a cup of chamomile tea with lemon and honey to relax me then bed and hopefully a good night sleep..I am trying to meditate so my brain does not go 100MPH at night and keeps me up..


----------



## indigoXdaisy

All I ate today were some Doriotos, a Kit Kat bar, and some instant yakisoba noodles. I may snack on some chips a bit later, lol.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Break the fast: Hot chai rooibos milk tea; Rice, spinach/bean sprouts, and pork
-Snacks throughout day: Baked sweet potato, an apple, and some honey-mustard pretzels
-Dinner: Brother made some awesome chicken roti w/ rice; I ate it with cucumbers, tomatoes, and cilantro soup on the side

ETA: Banana with a bit of greek yogurt and sweet condensed milk before bedtime. :9


----------



## avalon99

-Breakfast(more like lunch)- A chicken sandwich, small fries and a large Dr Pepper
-Lunch- Double Double from In N Out and small lemonade
-Dinner- breaded chicken breast and Rice, 2nd meal at a family's house was rice with vegetables and pieces of grilled chicken.

too much chicken today haha.


----------



## loneranger

Eggs, bacon, beans, 1 and a half flour tortilla, orange juice. Rice, corn, salad, 2 crunchy tacos. Tuna, piece of cbeesy veggie cornbread, chili cheese fritoe
s, can of cherry pepsi. 10 piece chicken mcnugget combo.


----------



## Sanandreas818

Earlier in the morning, I ate 2 in a half egg sandwhiches, then some corn flakes and at dinner time I ate two burgers with cheesy fries. Wow. I actually didn't eat that much today. Lol.


----------



## StrangePeaches

-peanut butter cliff bar around 5 pm
-at work, i got to eat sea bass and creamy potatoes 
-on my way home i grabbed 2 $2.50 tacos at 2 am


----------



## AussiePea

2 eggs on toast
up'n'go liquid breakfast 
2 bananas
2 nut bars
2 cans of tuna
2 handfuls of grapes
PB on bread
Spag Bowl


----------



## brandonmag

3 egg omelete - peppers, cheese , salsa , chopped spinach. 
2 cups of coffee and counting  
going to have a banana for a snack, and I took 2 1000mg omega 3 supplements.

Some of you guys eat really healthy !!


----------



## brunteca

Breakfast: 1 cup chopped pineapple
Lunch: famous star w/ iced tea
Dinner: pork tenderloins


----------



## DamnExtr0verts

cigarettes
monster green
good chicken stir fry


----------



## gopidevi

water, green juice and a nature's path organic pumpkin seed and spice granola bar with flax. whyam I posting here? idk. k.


----------



## sansd

so far:
an apple with havarti
fake coffee with almond milk, honey, and maple syrup
a nut bar
fake coffee with almond milk, honey, and maple syrup; steamed cauliflower; thin slice of butter; beets with macadamia nut oil and lemon juice
a tangelo
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
a brazil nut, baby romaine with blueberry balsamic vinegar, two spoonfuls of maple almond butter
more havarti, half of a chocolate chip cookie dough larabar with almond milk
small bowl of green lentils


----------



## CopadoMexicano

One slice of pizza 
3 Chocolate cookies
Coke Zero
Bean Burrito
Tuna Sandwhich
Coke Zero


----------



## Charmander

Breakfast (Well actually more like Brunch since I woke up late)- A crumpet
Lunch- Maltloaf and a chocolate chip cookie
Dinner- A carvery dinner (Went out to eat)


----------



## sansd

I let myself run out of food and didn't do a major grocery trip because my mom was coming today and I thought she'd drive me to the store, but that didn't happen, so I didn't have food most of the day.

so far:
grilled vegetable salad with balsamic vinegar and olive oil; a fruit salad containing grapes, strawberries, mango, apple, jicama, pineapple, tangerine, and a little coconut (I think it had sugar added to it even though when I asked I was told, "It's just fruit.")
butter with my vitamins
smoothie made from a banana, frozen raspberries and wild blueberries, almond milk, and a tablespoon of pumpkin seeds; three hard-boiled eggs; beets with macadamia nut oil and lemon juice; baby romaine with blueberry balsamic vinegar; green lentils
a carrot, a couple spoonfuls of goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon


----------



## brandonmag

carambola said:


> I let myself run out of food and didn't do a major grocery trip because my mom was coming today and I thought she'd drive me to the store, but that didn't happen, so I didn't have food most of the day.
> 
> so far:
> grilled vegetable salad with balsamic vinegar and olive oil; a fruit salad (that tasted like it had sugar added to it even though when I asked I was told, "It's just fruit.") containing at least grapes, strawberries, mango, apple, jicama, pineapple, tangerine, and a little coconut
> butter with my vitamins
> smoothie made from a banana, frozen raspberries and wild blueberries, almond milk, and a tablespoon of pumpkin seeds
> 
> Cooking beets and hard-boiled eggs. Will probably have lentils and baby romaine later.


at least you ate your vegetables


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

I dont eat much. I rarely get hungry. I have to force food down. Bacon & Eggs, a whole Pizza, then four slices of pizza, slice of cake.


----------



## Luvere

ILOVEXANAX said:


> I dont eat much. I rarely get hungry. I have to force food down. Bacon & Eggs, a whole Pizza, then four slices of pizza, slice of cake.


Sounds like myself. I always have to force myself to eat because I know that I must be starving even if I'm not feeling it. Whole pizza's are a staple food for me.

Today I ate:

A few pounds of rice. 
¼ chocolate cake.

Will probably have pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Pennywise

I had some raisinets.


----------



## SterilizeMe

_Lunch_
-Monster Zero
-Chuck steak
-Roasted green beans
-Steamed cauliflower

_Dinner_
-Hot dogs
-Mac 'n cheese
-Smores (having a bonfire tonight, so smores are a must)


----------



## sansd

peach herbal tea
a hard-boiled egg, three slices of pepper jack cheese, a tangelo
couple more slices of pepper jack, a carrot
brussels sprouts with butter, lentils with spinach and onion
honeybush tea with a little honey and maple syrup, a honey tangerine, bit of coconut oil, a carrot
an apple with almond butter
two scrambled eggs cooked in butter
a few more slices of pepper jack, a carrot
peach herbal tea
a tangerine, another slice of pepper jack, a hard-boiled egg


----------



## avalon99

Yesterday I ate...

Breakfast
-Cup of milk and a muffin
Lunch
-Whataburger- Fries, Large drink and the chicken strip sandwich
Dinner
-Pb&J and a two cups of milk
-Protein shake
After workout
-taco bell gordita, chips a large
-chicken and rice and milk

4000 calories, I'm gaining weight every day.:boogie


----------



## niacin

2 mini packets of sliced red apples, 1/3 a banana, 2 tbsp almond butter, and 2 huge handfuls of Lays chips.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday:
Breakfast - Bowl of oatmeal with half of an avocado mixed into it.
Late lunch/dinner - Three color rice (white, mixed brown, and mung bean) with random tuna-mayo, cucumbers, grilled mushrooms, egg, and beef.
Late night snack - bowl of sliced strawberries, tangerines, and blueberries with Greek yogurt and condensed milk; two peppermint white chocolate covered Oreos :9

So far today:
Breakfast - brown rice with natto, nori, daikon, and some boiled chicken; plus a cookie
Semi-lunch - Bowl of squash soup.
ETA: Dinner - I made orzo butter pasta with garlic, spinach, zucchini, and baked chicken.

Lots of chicken today... Was definitely a busy day so no snacks too...


----------



## evantage

Breakfast: breakfast bar
Dinner: pizza
Desert: beer

I have a bad diet


----------



## DappleGrey

Popped! Popcorn chips
Nacho Lunchable (hey! they're cheap and they come with candy)
Ranch Doritos!
Chocolate pebbles


----------



## sansd

large chunk of pepper jack, a tangerine, two carrots
fake coffee with almond milk, honey, maple syrup
an apple with almond butter
about half a bag of "mediterranean blend" frozen vegetables (zucchini, yellow squash, red bell pepper, carrot, green beans, onion) with macadamia nut oil and butter
genmaicha 
fake coffee with almond milk, honey, maple syrup; a carrot
"spicy mix" greens with green lentils, macadamia oil, and lemon juice; three hard-boiled eggs; juice from the rest of the lemon half in water
a small orange, a brazil nut, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon


----------



## Noca

Large quiznos honey chicken sub, with lettuce and mushrooms
11 potato and cheese perogies
5 breaded chicken fingers
4 fruit yogurt cups
1 extra calorie ensure
1 glass of milk
1 glass of juice
2 glasses of water


----------



## SunFlower2011

hmmmm.....oh boy...

Banana for breakfast.

Lunch:

2 cheese sandwiches with a bag of cheezits

2 packs of gummybears

Dinner:

Rice with fish

Soup

Dessert:

chocolate cake


----------



## Canucklehead

Bottle of jack daniels, and clam chowder

New England style


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I barely ate at all today, since I was so upset and stressed out that I felt sick. In fact, I haven't eaten well for a few days now. :<

Breakfast:
Cherry yogurt

Lunch: Peanut butter/Nutella sandwich with a chocolate protein drink

Dinner: Lasagna roll



Noca said:


> 11 potato and cheese perogies


Yum that sounds good! I love perogies.


----------



## mysterioussoul

TODAY:

- about 20 - 30 cherries.
- a bowl of Greek yoghurt with blueberries, mixed nuts and cranberries.
- pesto chicken pasta with 2 boiled egg.
- grapes.
- 2 squares of Lindt dark chocolate.


----------



## SterilizeMe

I had a weird breakfast today. All I had was 2 cups of tea and a huge bowl of steamed cauliflower. I'm craving cauliflower for some reason.

Not sure what's on the menu for lunch and dinner though. I might have to steal some ideas from this thread.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

*B. oatmeal mixed with mashed avocado and roasted sunflower seeds
*L. cabbage soup; mackerel fish and white rice
*S. a large banana and a very yummy Madeleine cookie :9
*D. "pizza" made from pita bread with homemade tomato sauce, shredded chicken, zucchini, and mushrooms


----------



## Audri Bear

A tuna sandwich with lettuce. And I've been drinking apple juice 
Not really getting much down me at the moment. Hoping I get over that soon, really do love food!


----------



## rdrr

Breakfast:
Spinach wrap with honey

Lunch:
Slice of Pizza
Chicken Vodka roll

Dinner:
Chicken Noodle Soup
Spinach salad

Beverages:
2 can soda
2 bottles water


----------



## nml

why? :um

But I went Moroccan tonight. Had an apricot and chicken tagine, with some home made harissa paste to spice it up, and of course cous cous.


----------



## pastelsound

-protein shake
-jello chocolate mousse
-3 tangerines
-kettle corn
-chicken marinara


----------



## sansd

peach herbal tea
a nut bar, beets cooked in macadamia oil with lemon juice
a nut bar, a hard-boiled egg
a small orange
"spicy mix" greens with a hard-boiled egg, Dubliner cheese, and balsamic vinegar
a small orange
"mediterranean blend" vegetables + artichoke hearts with butter and lemon juice, honeybush tea with a little honey, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
oatmeal (rolled oats) with a banana, pumpkin seeds, frozen blueberries, almond milk, butter, maple syrup, and cinnamon
three scrambled eggs cooked in butter
half of a chocolate chip cookie dough lärabar with almond milk


----------



## Goopus

A ham and cheese hot pocket, some fries with ketchup, some chicken strips, some popcorn, some steak, mashed potatoes and corn. A cup of coffee and several Dr. Peppers. Some water.


----------



## avalon99

Breakfast-A glass of milk, 3 scrambled eggs and a muffin
Lunch-3 chicken sandwiches, fries and a drink
Dinner-a huge plate of spaghetti


----------



## mik

Halo halo
Balut
Fillipino spaghetti

IM STUFFED! And Matulog na ako haha


----------



## deadgirlrunning

potato chips
whole wheat crackers
trail mix
1/2 protein bar
1 slice bread
chicken, rice, vegetable curry


----------



## thekcw

Breakfast - Bagel and buttered french bread steak roll w/ V8
Lunch - Popcorn Chicken w/ milk
Dinner - Four Cheese Pizza w/ soda

I regret nothing. DiGiorno is freakin boss.


----------



## SunFlower2011

Breakfast: 
Nothing.

Lunch:
Soup, banana, and 4 cheese sticks

Dinner:
Salmon, fries from Chic-fil-a, and a milkshake.


----------



## Hekate

Coffee
1/2 cup cottage cheese
A Luna bar
a handful of sunflower kernels
Talapia fillet
10 steak cut sweet potato fries
Around a cup of green grapes
8 oz smoothie 
Probably too many hot and spicy cheez its


----------



## Starless Sneetch

- Peanut butter and Nutella toast (I have been living on this stuff as of late)
- Borscht 
- A sausage sandwich

Man, I have been eating really poorly lately.  I need more fruit and vegetables.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Egg Beneficial Sandwhich
Oatmeal cookie
1/2 cup of Good Mornings
Chicken salad
Spanish Rice
Beans
Ice Cream
Bean Burrito
Hot Dog
Ice Cream once again
Xyience energy drink


----------



## bananafanafo

a bowl of honey bunches of oats w/peach & cranberry, plus half cup of orange juice

two chili-cheese dogs for lunch

and a few glasses of water. still waiting on what to do for supper


----------



## avalon99

Breakfast
-3 scrambled eggs
-hash browns
-glass of milk
-4 oatmeal creme pies
Lunch
-a bowl of lentils and 4 slices of bread
Dinner
-glass of milk
-chicken tikka masala
-2 oatmeal creme piese


----------



## introverted loner

A total of 4 original Johnsonville bratwursts and a BK Philly Chicken sandwich with a value fry.

healthy eh?
lol


----------



## John316C

i ate dim sum: veal rib, shrimp dumpling, sticky rice, some vegetables, tea, a banana, lasagna.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Maple&brown sugar oatmeal with avocado and sunflower seeds
-Green beans, fried trout, and white rice with miso paste
-A strawberry banana smoothie, blended up with a bit of chocolate and sunflower seeds
-Vegetable lentils, ginger pork, rice, and a roti 
-A madeleine cookie/cake for dessert


----------



## monotonous

frozen dinners, bread, crackers, left over pizzas


----------



## monotonous

hmm doesn't look right considering i workout


----------



## Luvere

I had a spiced bagel. I feel so odd. I guess most people put butter or something on it but I just dump on steak spice, lemon pepper, and seasoned salt.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Chicken salad
Spanish Rice
Diet Soda
Ice Cream
Chicken salad
Spanish Rice
Quesadilla
Diet Soda
Xyience energy drink


----------



## Hello22

Breakfast- nothing
lunch- starters: chicken wings,prawns, pasta salad, cous cous. Dinner: Roast beef, potatoes. broccoli, carrots and peas. Dessert: strawberry souflé, apple crumble


After many many drinks i had chicken fried rice and a Mc chicken sandwich meal from mc donalds.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Coffee, bagel, banana, grilled chicken pesto burger, cup of noodles.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Veggie lentils with a roti flatbread
Lunch: Rice, bok choy, veggie soup, and fish
Snacks: Rice cracker and a madeleine cookie
Dinner: Pasta with tomato-mushroom sauce and grilled chicken 
Dessert: Cookies & cream cake 

yummy stuff.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I ate a bit better today!

- Store brand Cheerios with fresh strawberries
- Chicken and rice soup
- Bread and butter
- Protein shake
- Peanut butter crackers
- Beef vegetable soup
And I am now about to go fetch a bagel with nutella on it. c:


----------



## tronjheim

La Paz batchoy
linuyang nga kamote (with margarine)
fish fillet
candy
chicken sotanghon soup
linung-ag nga humay
Pepsi (because they didn't serve Coke)
banana shake
Strepsils
Lexapro


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Smoothie
Home made chicken soft tacos
Diet Soda
Energy drink
Ice Cream
Water
Diet Soda
Tuna Sandwhich
Spanish Rice
Fruit


----------



## SterilizeMe

Oatmeal
Too much coffee
Hamburger
Carrot sticks
Apple slices
Pepperoni pizza


----------



## matmad94

Breakfast: -
Lunch: -
Dinner: spaghetti in tomato sauce
Snacks: some crackers
1371283618 diet cokes


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Egg sandwhich
Fruit
Diet Soda
spaghetti
Ice Cream
Energy drink
Bean Burrito
Fruit
Diet Soda


----------



## sansd

an orange
an apple with almond butter
fake coffee with cream/milk, honey, and maple syrup; black-eyed peas with kale and onion; a carrot; spiced apple sheep milk yogurt
three scrambled eggs with baby arugula; oatmeal (rolled oats) with a banana, milk, frozen cherries and blueberries, chopped pumpkin seeds; a nut bar
a carrot, part of a chocolate chip lärabar with milk


----------



## catcharay

ahhh so bad today..or couple of days 

2 ice creams for breakfast 
Tuna and cheese slices
Many snickers and lollies 
6 small pies


----------



## jgymcar

4 eggs 2 slices bread
Peppermint tea x 2 
Pasta mackeral fillet x 2
Beans 
Protein shake 
Yougart blueberries


----------



## TeenyBeany

half a graham cracker...


----------



## Evo1114

Breakfast: Carrot juice, apple cinnamon greek yogurt, coffee

Lunch: Vegetable lasagna, small salad (kale, spinach, cucumbers, broccoli, feta cheese), Peanut butter & jelly protein smoothie (peanut butter, blueberries, & vanilla protein powder).

Dinner: ? I have no clue what I am going to do for dinner. Maybe garbanzo beans, a salad, and soy milk.


----------



## dismiss

Blueberry smoothie (kefir, almond milk, frozen berries)
A banana...
The kitchen at work slipped what food they could to me... Had some meatballs and 1/2 a piece of coconut chocolate cake...
Am currently drinking a beer and eating some black licorice... I have some broccoli cheese in the fridge, it might be dinner... Possibly some sweet potato fries.

Weird day for food.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Chicken, lentils, roti
Dinner: Rice, braised daikon with pork, and cabbage
1 cup of Solomon's Seal Tea

And now I want a slice of my leftover bday cake. Maybe I'll make a strawberry banana avocado smoothie too.

ETA: Got my choco mousse slice of cake and strawberry-banana-avocado-spinach smoothie. Life is good; especially after a long hard day at work.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Smoothie
Tuna Sandwhich
Diet Soda
Energy Drink
Ice Cream
Chicken breast
Diet Soda


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today, I went hiking with a close friend, so we bought a lot of fast food to last us throughout the day...

-A banana
-Chinese pork steamed bun
-Shrimp/eggplant "sandwich" that was soaked in oil. Made me feel queasy afterwards; never buying that again...
-Half of a turkey subway 
-Madeleine cookie
-Dinner will be Vietnamese vegetable and seafood hotpot; should be good. :9
-Dessert: a tangerine, two chocolate kisses, and Chinese new years sticky rice.


----------



## AceEmoKid

-slice of white bread
-microwave burrito
-one cup o' tea and one cup o' coffee. :hyper


----------



## laetus

Rice + chicken for lunch
beef + potatoes for dinner


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Egg sandwhich
Light cranberry juice
Two chicken hot dogs
Light cranberry juice
Ice Cream
Tuna sandwhich
Diet soda
Energy drink


----------



## Melodies0fLife

B - Leftover fried sticky rice (pork/mung beans)
L - Eggplant-garbanzo bean curry on top of white rice
D - Sweet and sour vegetable soup and fish curry on top of more rice...!


----------



## AceEmoKid

cereal + coffee.

my my what a nutritious breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Noca

so far...

ensure extra calorie shake
peaches and cream oatmeal
2 yogurts
2 eggs
5 breakfast sausages
2 pancakes
maple syrup
glass of milk

Am looking to get a large quiznos sub in a short while as well.


----------



## sansd

Two nut bars, a chunk of Dubliner cheese, and half of a chocolate chip lärabar with almond milk. Also had very little water. Class throws everything off. I'm planning on scrambled eggs, stir-fried frozen vegetables, and a yogurt soon before I go to bed.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Smoothie
Mas Macho Meatballs
Diet soda
ENergy drink
Ice cream
Two chicken franks
Diet soda
Energy drink
Chile con queso
Spanish rice


----------



## KaoJ

Breakfast: Oatmeal.
Lunch: Lasagne.
Dinner: Fries.


----------



## Elad

Just ate a jar of hershey chocolate fudge, binge complete.


----------



## Snapple

*Stuff peppers *


----------



## Sanandreas818

I got up late in the day so this is the only thing I ate
Dinner: Two bowls of cereal
Snack: A bag of potato chips


----------



## Bohuw

Medium Big Mac meal from mcdonalds ..... thats all and its 4pm! 
urgh I'm a fool!


----------



## 0Blythe

-Veggie breakfast biscuit
-veggie patty sandwich and a little bit of soup
-a donut


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Smoothie
Chicken Salad
Diet soda
ENergy drink
Ice cream
Whole wheat pasta
Diet coke
Sweet bread


----------



## sansd

two nut bars, a tiny piece of Dubliner cheese, and salad greens with blueberry balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Vic Damone Jr

Reading this thread is making me feel bad. Holy hell, am I ever a fatass. Haha.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Greenmax yu shen pestle cereal
-Chinese broccoli soup with rice, fried fish, and pickled eggplant
-A large plate of white rice, enoki mushrooms, bean sprouts, pork, some braised fish, and more pickled eggplant 
-2 tiny tangerines, a veggie brownie, some dried fruit


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Egg sandwhich
Diet coke
One taco bell chalupa
Small bag of Doritos
One chicken frank hot dog
Diet coke
Tuna sandwhich
Ice Cream


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Smoked salmon 2 slices
2 knackebrod
1 boiled egg
Wheet bread 1 slice
Matcha green tea
Banana
25 gr of goji/wolfberries


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-pestle cereal
-veggie/fruit juice pulp pancakes
-some rice, braised pork, vietnamese style silkworm larvae stir fry, and vegetable soup
-a cream cheese custard bun
-a tuna salad sandwich 

Yes. I ate silkworm larvae and it was yummy.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

2 pieces of toast with peanut butter, nutella, and banana slices
A fruit smoothie 
A carrot spice muffin
A subway sandwich
Noodles with beef, broccoli and some sort of strange sauce
2 chocolates
Peach yogurt
Banana

Not the best.....yet again. I eat too much nutella! xD


----------



## maryseouellet

1. 3 eggs, oats with water and cabbage
2. 2 chicken wings, 2 chicken legs, a little chicken breast, rice, cabbage
3. 150g of chicken breast, carrot
4. 150g of low fat cheese, cabbage and olive oil
5. 150 of low fat cheese, pickles and about 40-50g of peanuts

I'm trying to eat healthy to lose some weight ( 4-5kg )


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-veggie pancakes
-chicken/turkey subway
-chocolate 
-noodle soup with shrimp, sturgeon, squid and herbs


----------



## Cleary

breakfast:
bananas and cream oatmeal
chocolate chip cookie

lunch:
a handful of sunchips

dinner:
grilled cheese sandwich
tomato soup


----------



## nb1991

half of a corn muffin, some chocolate, and soda


----------



## sansd

a nut bar, three carrots, butter, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
stir-fried broccoli, green beans, salad shrimp, and onion; a brazil nut
half a personal watermelon, handful of macadamia nuts
frozen cherries and blueberries
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
large chunk of Dubliner cheese
a nut bar
two scrambled eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano

protein shake
Lean Sirloin steak
Salad
Diet cola
Energy drink
Ice Cream
Mas macho meatballs
Diet cola


----------



## intothewest

Bowl of cheerios. Cup of coffee. Two mini chocolate cookies (nummy). Two pieces of bread. Soon to have chicken pot roast, mmm.


----------



## sansd

frozen raspberries
mesclun greens with blueberry balsamic vinegar, slice of butter, bit of coconut oil, handful of macadamia nuts
watermelon
frozen mixed vegetables + Brussels sprouts with butter
rest of the 5 oz package of salad greens with pumpkin seeds and blueberry balsamic vinegar, 4ish hard-boiled eggs (most of the white stuck to the shell on one of them), handful of macadamia nuts
rest of the watermelon
another hard-boiled egg
a chocolate chip lärabar
coconut oil


----------



## renegade disaster

5x decaf coffee
small bowl of beef casserole
1 banana
1 small bunch of grapes.


----------



## won

I always have trouble remembering, but...
- lightly sugared donut w/ tea for breakfast
- an apple
- a few almonds for a snack
- a banana
- more tea ofc


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday:

Seafood and herbs soup
Pestle cereal
Veggie brownie
a banana
Steak, asparagus, mashed potatoes, and corn

Today:

Whole grain/seeds pestle cereal with milk/water again! Can't get enough of that stuff...
Avocado-mayo-tuna in a pita bread
Plate of rice, lettuce, tofu and beef
Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Um..
Protein shake
Spaghetti
Lean Sirloin Steak'
Ice cream
Protein shake
Peanut butter sandwhich
Spaghetti
Left overs of Lean sirloin steak
2 Coke zero
energy drink


----------



## Starless Sneetch

- Store brand cheerios that tasted like cardboard, with strawberries on top.
- A chocolate protein drink
- A turkey Subway sandwich
- Another chocolate protein drink (I forgot that I had one for breakfast...oops. >.> )
- A pear
- A mandarin orange
- A cookie (I got it for free, since apparently it was Subway's birthday today)
- Chicken, carrots, and rice
- Some Andes mint baking chips (Don't judge me! xD)
- Some other assorted chocolates



Melodies0fLife said:


> Today:
> 
> Whole grain/seeds pestle cereal with milk/water again! Can't get enough of that stuff...
> Avocado-mayo-tuna in a pita bread
> Plate of rice, lettuce, tofu and beef
> Cake


Wow, from all your posts, it sounds like you eat really healthy! I envy you. :yes


----------



## Bohuw

smoked ocean trout on crackers
6 peices of sushi (such a fishy day )
Green tea
white bread and nutella
cup of yoghurt and a plum
And gonna have chicken schnitzel for dinner


----------



## sansd

a coconut almond bar, genmaicha
a nut bar
an apple
four pieces of battered haddock w/ ketchup, an orange, two brazil nuts
handful of macadamia nuts
an orange
three scrambled eggs (French toast style with cinnamon, vanilla, and a dash of milk) with a tablespoon of oats, maple syrup, and a little glass of milk; Brussels sprouts with butter
a banana
I might fit in another vegetable before I go to bed.

A low vegetable, fairly high sugar day. I'm trying to take a break from almonds but I didn't have enough other food around earlier to avoid the nut bars.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Starless Sneetch said:


> Wow, from all your posts, it sounds like you eat really healthy! I envy you. :yes


Thanks! It wasn't always like this but I'm definitely trying my best right now. Even lost some belly fat.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Chicken hot dog 
Spanish Rice
Coke Zero
Energy drink
Protein shake 
energy drink
Home made burrito
Coke Zero


----------



## Barette

Yesterday I had--

-A pancake (300 calories)
-Greek yogurt (140)
-Pita chips (110)
-Couscous (350)
-Gelato (300)

Total: 1200

And today I'm gonna have

-Most of a chocolate chip muffin (550 calories, holy ****, thank god I didn't eat it all)
-Bowl of oatmeal with some chocolate chips and strawberries (370)
-Pita chips (110)
-Salmon (156)

Total (hopefully): 1186


----------



## Evo1114

Breakfast: Cinnamon & raisin Ezekiel English Muffin, 1 Kiwi, and can of V8

Lunch: Strawberry & Banana protein shake (frozen strawberries, vanilla soy milk, banana, plain greek yogurt, vanilla protein powder, wheat germ & ground flax seed). 2 slices of Ezekiel bread w/ organic peanut butter, about 1 cup of spinach & broccoli

Dinner: Note sure yet...probably a salad with leftover chicken, quinoa or cous cous. Plain greek yogurt w/ fresh blueberries. Maybe some garbanzo beans.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Fish, tofu, opo squash soup, rice
-bean sprouts/chives stir fry
-pestle cereal
-shrimp chips/curry trail mix
-juice from carrots, beets, celery, apple, and a kiwi


----------



## avalon99

Breakfast
-2 cups of milk
-small plate of chicken and rice from the night before
-pb&j
Lunch
-Soda
-a huge plate of lasagna and some bread
Dinner
-Tilapia fish
-Green Beans
-Couscous
-Bottled Water


----------



## sansd

a nut bar, half of a chocolate chip lärabar, goat milk yogurt
three scrambled eggs, an apple, three pieces of battered haddock with ketchup, cheddar, beets with lemon juice and macadamia oil
mesclun greens with pumpkin seeds and blueberry balsamic vinegar, an apple with cheddar
frozen cherries


----------



## catcharay

Today was: 
banana, 2 slices of raisin toast with butter 
coffee (2), tea (heaps)
tin of tuna, cheese slices (2)
2 slices of bread and 2 sausages with tomato sauce 
small bowl of yoghurt


----------



## Bohuw

3 biscuits
nutella sandwich
plum
yoghurt muesli bar
lotsa water
ginger beer 
juice
salami stick
rice with chicken and cashews


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Egg beneficial sandwhich
Coke Zero
sirloin steak with chile verde
Coke zero
Energy drink
Ice cream


----------



## JennyKay

Ham and pea soup
an apple
Some grapes
Twix
snack a jacks


----------



## sansd

three hard-boiled eggs and boiled frozen spinach, genmaicha, a few frozen raspberries
a hard-boiled egg, half of a chocolate chip lärabar with milk, decaf chai with milk and honey, a little bit of coconut oil
"mediterranean blend" frozen vegetables with butter, frozen raspberries, mesclun greens with pumpkin seeds and blueberry balsamic vinegar soon
large chunk of cheddar
two nut bars


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Yesterday:
- Cherry yogurt with fresh strawberries, bananas, and walnuts (new favorite breakfast!)
- Protein shake
- Turkey sandwich with avacado
- Fruit smoothie
- A pear
- A mandarin orange
- Chili and Frito chips

Today:
- Lime yogurt with fresh strawberries, bananas, and walnuts
- A spice muffin with carrots
- Ginger tea
- A turkey sandwich
- Protein shake
- McDonalds Chicken Club sandwich (healthy day = ruined)
- Root beer
- Vitamin supplement beverage

I am doing better!  Unfortunately, I was forced into that McDonald's meal. =_=


----------



## Marooned86

-2x1 cup servings chocolate Fiber One. 240 cal
-1x 8oz cup 2% milk 130 cal
-IHOP french toast cinnastack 1120 cal
-Workout
-2x scoops Gold Standard Whey 260 cal 
-Yoplait stawberry greek yogurt 100 cal
-1x Pear 96 cal

Total calories 1946

I splurged on the cinnastack lol. I only drink water and black coffee (and the occasional diet drink, but not today)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Chicken hot dog
spanish rice
Coke zero
xyience energy drink


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Half an apple and pestle cereal
Lunch: Rice with a bunch of random side dishes: pickled mustard greens, bitter melon, fish, daikon, pork, egg
Afternoon snack: Half cup of vegetable/fruit juice and a frozen piece of cake
Dinner: Ground turkey/tomato/onion/mushroom in a whole wheat tortilla with a side of asparagus 
Dessert: 2 cashew crackers

Oh yeah. I also baked treats for my dogs and ended up eating 2 of them. It was gooood. :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Chicken Hot Dog
Coke Zero
Ice cream
Protein shake
Peanut butter sandwhich
Energy drink 
Coke zero


----------



## sansd

frozen blackberries
coconut almond kind bar, roasted nut roll lärabar über
chocolate chip cookie dough lärabar (half at a time) with milk 
"mediterranean blend" frozen vegetables with butter
around half a package of quinoa and brown rice pilaf
a couple handfuls of macadamia nuts
decaf chai with honey and milk

and then I got groceries . . .

three carrots with (unfortunately gross) hummus, a mango orange, asparagus with butter
mesclun greens with sprouted lentil/mung bean/adzuki bean mix and lemon juice, two more mango oranges

Something in the mesclun greens this time was so bitter it made me feel nauseated. I just got 16 ounces of it, too, and now I don't know how much more of it I'm going to be able to eat. I'd try using an actual dressing if I could find a good one without added sugar that also used olive oil and not soybean oil.

Still not managing to avoid eating almonds, but I think I have enough food now to do it tomorrow. I really wanted flavored chips, cookies, muffins, and a giant burrito earlier in the day. At least I didn't get any of those.


----------



## niacin

-luna bar
-fries 
-spaghetti
-bread
-a handful of sun chips
-a couple mini tortilla things with sour cream and salsa

Yuck.


----------



## catcharay

I ate so much today: 

2 slices of raisin toast with butter, glass of milk 
2 cups of coffee 
tin of tuna, slice of cheese 
medium big mac meal, 6 chicken nuggets with sauce, apple pie


----------



## renegade disaster

so far;

2x bowls of muesli

update;
half a ring of chorizo
3x cups of decaf coffee.


----------



## cafune

A handful of biscuits with tea, three chocolates, noodles. 

I couldn't really taste any of it. Being sick sucks.


----------



## probably offline

Tea with toasts and some dark chocolate with the coffee I'm drinking atm.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Egg sandwhich once again
Coke zero
7.524oz of energy drink
Tuna salad sandwhich
Coke cherry zero


----------



## sansd

frozen blackberries
vanilla almond bar
genmaicha
salad of mesclun greens, apple, a blood orange, pumpkin seeds, and lemon juice (and the apple I didn't put in the salad I ate with pumpkin seed butter); goat milk yogurt with honey and cinnamon
remaining half package of brown rice and quinoa pilaf + sprouted lentil/mung bean/adzuki bean mix
salad of mesclun greens, beets cooked with macadamia oil, Dubliner cheese, an orange, and lemon juice; honeybush tea with honey
more cheese, four carrots with hummus, a blood orange
a little more cheese, a coconut almond bar
a brazil nut and an apple with pumpkin seed butter


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today was no meat, fasting day... for lent. 

-Pickled mustard greens and fish soup with rice
-boiled cabbage
-an english muffin with cream cheese mixed with leftover juicer pulp (carrots, beets, celery, apples, kiwi)
-yam hot cereal
-banana with plain greek yogurt and sweet condensed milk


----------



## renegade disaster

this thread has reminded me that I need to eat today! so far only had decaf coffee, will update.


----------



## renegade disaster

jerk chicken. was really nice, I am a pretty awesome cook tbph.


----------



## ACCV93

I haven't eaten anything yet today and it's 4:30 : S better go eat...


----------



## Smash86

To Drink - Glass of Vanilla Chai Soy bevage
1 mug of coffee
2 glasses water
Breakfest - Scrambled Eggs with bacon pieces and black beans with feta cheese
Snack - 2 large Strawberries
And so far I haven't had anything else. I'm thinking sushi for dinner!


----------



## sansd

frozen raspberries and blackberries
stir-fry: green beans, broccoli, onion, about 2 oz. salad shrimp, shiitake, coconut oil, tamari
salad: mesclun greens, a blood orange, an apple, Dubliner cheese, pumpkin seeds, lemon juice
goat milk yogurt and a banana with honey, vanilla, and cinnamon
about half a chocolate chip lärabar
sprouted lentil/adzuki bean/mung bean mix, kale, onion, shiitake, macadamia oil
salad: same as earlier except without the pumpkin seeds, but I did have some pumpkin seed butter on a couple slices from the apple I used
two scrambled eggs cooked in butter

No almonds, finally.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Spinach, feta, turkey sausage, scrambled eggs with salsa, an english muffin with cream cheese/veggie pulp mix, and some fresh veggie/fruit juice
Late Lunch: Leftover onion, tomato, mushroom, ground turkey with a tortilla, asparagus, mustard greens, and a peach
Snack: Yam mixed hot cereal


----------



## mardymoo

Roast dinner, am about to get some soup and bread.


----------



## Smash86

kate7 said:


> nothing for the past 24 hours


Damn girl you better eat something  (Unless you can't because of surgeory or what have you..) The more often you eat the better your metabolism will be


----------



## Adwian

Sundays and Mondays are my days off work and the days I use to pig out a little. This morning I had french toast and breakfast nachos. I had a grilled pb&j and orange juice earlier. Now I'm destroying some chips ahoy chewys.


----------



## Katsyrup

Today I ate:
Bowl of Cereal
2 Dim sims
2 Grapes
2 Tim tams
1 Breath mint

I should eat a vegetable :S


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Vietnamese pho soup with bean sprouts, onions, and chicken
A spinach, feta cheese, turkey sausage 
Chicken salad with a baguette


----------



## renegade disaster

bought an indian take out last night, had no time to prep food.really big portions! there was soooo much food lol. so I ate half of it last night and i'll have the rest tonight.
other than that just water and decaf coffee over the last day or so.


----------



## glazet3

Cereal and milk (breakfast - lunch)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Protein shake
energy drink tangerine twister by xyience
beef stew


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today:

Brown rice, mustard greens/pork soup, braised fish
A soursop candy and a mug of hot yam mixed cereal
Porridge with stir fried cabbage, onions, garlic, and chicken
Some soft cinnamon biscuits for dessert

Ever since my tooth started hurting, eating has become such a pain in the ***. I can't chew my food properly and I can't savor it either.  I can't believe I'm going to say this but I am actually looking forward to going to the dentist this coming Wednesday.


----------



## sansd

before class: a hard-boiled egg; "butterbeer"-flavored black tea with almond milk, honey and maple
after class: two scrambled eggs; black-eyed peas with onion and spinach; three carrots with hummus; goat yogurt and a banana with honey, vanilla, and cinnamon

Didn't eat much because I was in bed all day trying to sleep until I had to get up for class. I'm going back to bed soon. Really hope I can manage to sleep this time.


----------



## sansd

an apple with pumpkin seed butter
four carrots with hummus
a coconut almond bar
an apple with three slices of cheddar
a couple more slices of cheddar
pan-fried salmon fillet cooked in butter with lemon juice; a lot of steamed frozen asparagus with butter; salad consisting of baby spring mix, beets cooked in macadamia oil, an orange, pumpkin seeds, and lemon juice; slice of cheddar
another coconut almond bar, two more carrots with hummus, more cheese (around 4 oz total throughout the day)
honeybush tea with honey and a little almond milk
an orange


----------



## sansd

a carrot with hummus, two scrambled eggs, cheddar
a slice of vegetable pizza  (wish I'd had a better option)
a carrot; chocolate (unsweetened baking chocolate) to which I'd added butter and maple syrup, some with macadamia nuts; a coconut almond bar
cheddar; baby spring greens with an apple, an orange, and lemon juice

I'm not happy with this. Bread and too much sugar too close together, too much cheese a second day in a row, too few vegetables. I might have stir-fried vegetables with shrimp later, but probably not before midnight.


----------



## Bohuw

1 apple
one cheeseburger meal

fu*k me... that's terrible


----------



## tronjheim

beef and rice
bagnit
bulad
banana shake
mongos
talong with eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Egg sandwhich
Coke Zero
Energy drink
Spaghetti
Beans
Coke zero
Square of carrot cake


----------



## jdamselfly

Coffee, Cereal with soy milk, taco bell burrito supreme and apple empanada. Thats all i will eat today. I was just thinking this morning that if i didn't HAVE to eat i wouldn't... Isn't that strange? Sometimes i hate eating... I know thats weird.


----------



## niacin

2 bananas with almond butter, 2 cups of chia and almond milk pudding, a handful of snap peas, and a handful of cherry tomatoes.

I usually eat all of my calories in one meal.


----------



## sansd

before bed:
homemade (lightly maple-sweetened) chocolate-covered macadamia nuts
an apple with pumpkin seed butter and almond butter
two scrambled eggs cooked in butter

afternoon:
an apple with pumpkin seed butter and almond butter, genmaicha
homemade chocolate-covered macadamia nuts

night:
grilled salmon sandwich, side salad, grilled zucchini
three carrots with hummus
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon

My kitchen sink is clogged, making food preparation difficult.


----------



## 9mm

Bread, butter, and orange juice
Salt and Vinegar Chips
Spaghetti


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Green beans, tomato, fish, white rice, and stir fried silkworm larvae/lemon grass
-baked yam and mix grain pestle cereal 
-Vietnamese style coleslaw with cabbage, onions, herbs, and chicken
-A small ripe peach


----------



## emdew

Bfast:
-peanut butter on toast
-milk

Lunch:
-lean cuisine chicken alfredo
-mango
-almonds

Dinner:
-scrambled eggs
-Naked juice
-apple

Just now:
- 72% cocoa dark chocolate YUM


----------



## Barette

Breakfast: 
--Oatmeal topped with half a pear and blueberries. About 2 tbs of greek yogurt (plain non-fat). (250)

Lunch:
--4 wheat and dairy free cookies (275)

Snack: 
--Sweet potato chips with hummus (250)

Dinner: 
--Quinoa pasta with bolognese sauce and vegetables added in (prob asparagus, spinach, broccoli, and maybe avacado cause I bought so friggin' many).--Prob gonna be about 480 calories

Total for the day will be about 1275 calories.

Edit: Snap, I forgot I had a banana. Another 100 calories. 1375.


----------



## Wingman01

Orange juice this morning, and right now I'm having coffee.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Energy drink
Energy drink
Beans
Spaghetti
Two lean ground beef tacos
Coke zero
two tean ground beef tacos
beans
chile jalapenos
coke zero


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-2 steamed buns filled with chicken/pork and egg
-Leftover vegetable/chicken coleslaw
-Pasta with turkey, feta cheese, spinach, tomatoes and herbs

Might make sunflower seed butter later on and have an apple with it. I'm kinda full though so maybe not...


----------



## solasum

Bagel w/vegan cream cheese
celery with peanut butter and raisins
a dozen mini Cadbury cream eggs
too many small Reeses cups
Boca chicken burger
banana
tomato with small portion of pasta

:shock


----------



## itsjustin

Veggie bacon (60), two eggs (140) and an English muffin (120)

Veggie burger (190) on whole wheat bread (200) with pickle (0)

For dinner, I'm going to have pea soup (240).

One a Day vitamins (30)

Only drank water today.

Total today: 980

I usually have an apple and a few crackers as snacks, but I have no appetite today.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Fruit wrap: Cream cheese, cinnamon, and peach rolled up in a whole wheat tortilla
-Yam+mixed grain hot cereal
-Chow mein with bok choy and kabocha pumpkin
-Apple with sunflower seed butter mixed with some Greek yogurt
-Dinner is undecided. Will probably eat sturgeon fish spring rolls with the entire family.
**butter fish, shrimp, squid, broccoli, lettuce, cilantro and noodle spring rolls :9


----------



## renegade disaster

this, with a couple of chilli's for added heat.

http://spanishfood.about.com/od/maincourses/r/pastaconchorizo.htm

and loads of decaf coffee.


----------



## catcharay

Several Snickers mini bars 
KFC's 2 piece feed (large) 
I ain't gonna eat anymore


----------



## CopadoMexicano

two energy drinks
home made chicken soft tacos
Rice 
beans
Sprite zero
Peanut butter sandhwich
Protein shake
Cheetos
Jalapenos
Two chicken hot dogs


----------



## CopadoMexicano

two home made burritos
Coke zero
Sprite zero
2 protein shakes
One peanut butter sandwhich
1/2 a bowl of cereal
Once slice of whole wheat bread and one tablespoon of natural peanut butter
10 ounces of sprite zero


----------



## catcharay

Morning is yoghurt
Lunch: tin of olive oil tuna, with many cashew nuts, coke zero, solo 
Dinner - I need to eat veggies, cos last night I ate a whole frozen pizza


----------



## sansd

So far . . .

before I went to bed: 
brown rice and mediterranean blend frozen vegetables with butter
baby spring greens with an orange, an apple, and lemon juice; a handful of macadamia nuts
a banana

after getting up:
two cashew ginger bars
a little bit of coffee with almond milk, honey, and maple syrup; "butterbeer" flavored black tea with almond milk, honey, and maple syrup
an apple with pumpkin seed butter
another cashew ginger bar
a can of minestrone soup, honeybush tea with almond milk and honey
handful of macadamia nuts
black-eyed peas, kale, sweet potato, shiitake, and onion
frozen raspberries


----------



## Thinkerbell

Apple with peanut butter and cinnamon (it tasted ok)
honey grahams
chicken sandwich
2 laffy taffy ropes
spaghetti + meatballs
a birthday cake pop from Starbucks (nah it's not my bday lol)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Peaches, banana, sunflower seed butter, cream cheese, and cinnamon in a tortilla
-Omurice (tomato, peas, chicken, onion, garlic, egg, rice) :9
-Coconut che
-A sweet flatbread


----------



## mudslides

Ive been keeping a food diary, and found out im eating around 90% sugar =(


----------



## niacin

Nothing so far


----------



## renegade disaster

home made stir fry ,it was amazing.

also some tomato soup and coffee.


----------



## Revan

Breakfast: Bowl of cereal, yoghurt and a lemon curd pancake
Coffee
Lunch: 2 Greggs Sausage rolls
Tea and 3 Roses chocolates
Dinner: Fish and chips

Yeah, my diet sucks.


----------



## noodlely

I had a hashbrown with some eggplant for breakfast. I've also been munching on peanut m&ms all day.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Sunny side up fried egg with half of a baguette and a sweet flatbread
-Veggie/herbs catfish soup with rice and some pickled thai eggplant
-A banana with sunflower seed butter and a small bowl of split pea soup 
-Dinner will be dim sum and durian fruit for dessert 

Have to say, my eating habits have been a bit erratic lately. Appetite was nonexistent yesterday. I was forcing myself to eat today in order to gain it back.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Protein shake
Home made bean burrito
1.5 cups of ice cream
One peanut butter sandwhich
rice
beans
Potatoes


----------



## sansd

two scrambled eggs, a little bit of coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
two cashew ginger bars 
three carrots with hummus
butternut squash with macadamia oil and butter, a handful of macadamia nuts, decaf chai with almond milk and honey
honeybush tea with honey


----------



## renegade disaster

2x packets of nuts. 1 cashews, 1 almonds. 
2x bowls of granola.
cup of decaf.


----------



## nbar

a strawberry and almond milk shake
2 x turkey lettuce and avocado sandwiches
an apple
takeaway butter chicken and rice

I don't eat much


----------



## catcharay

I've had for 
breakfast: yoghurt, banana, instant coffee (1)
lunch: tin of tuna, cashew nuts (heaps), cheese sandwich with margarine, fruit tingles, diet coke
dinner: a plate of vegies, 1 cucumber, coffee (2), more cashews!


----------



## Laurae

English muffin, sausage & mash potato ... Wasn't really that hungry


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Egg beneficial sandwhich, probably tired of hearing it already..
Coke Zero 9oz
Chinese food(cheat meal of the week)
Coke Zero 9oz


----------



## moments

I'm doing this starting tomorrow...maybe it will help with my binging at night.


----------



## Kakumbus

I hate 4 good sized muffins and about 8 dark chocolate square


----------



## SammyC

I'm trying to lose weight so I dont eat so much. I think I've lost about 10 kg so far. 

breakfast: A drink made of Protein-powder, broccoli, spinach (taste better than you think)
lunch: Bulgur, some meat
dinner: something less healthy, we'll see


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday...
Banana with sunflower seed butter and a flatbread
Chinese broccoli, pickled Thai eggplant, salmon and rice 
Leftover dim sum and a bowl of porridge 
A mug of yam hot cereal

Today...
Natto, rice, nori
Plate of rice, cauliflower, eggplant, and salmon
Tomato, onion, peas, and ground turkey in a whole wheat wrap


----------



## Bohuw

meat pie
chips
3 can soft drink
lasagne
instant noodles


----------



## moments

Breakfast - hardboiled egg and a cup of raspberries and blueberries.

Good start .: =)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Home made bean burrito
Home made mashed potatoes
20 oz of Coke zero
One cup of ice cream
One slice of whole wheat bread
One table spoon of natural peanut butter
A bag of tostadas
One cup of chile


----------



## Zil

Philadelphia bagels with milk and strawberries for breakfast. Sushi with green tea for lunch. Chicken with vegetables saute'd in teriyaki sauce + rice for supper. Half a box of cookies with two glasses of milk before going to sleep.


----------



## sansd

yesterday:
two cashew ginger bars
a little coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, butterbeer black tea with almond milk and honey
orange & ginger skyr, cheddar
mediterranean blend frozen vegetables with marinara sauce
beets with macadamia oil and lemon juice
three carrots with hummus, macadamia nuts
an apple with pumpkin seed butter
frozen cherries
two mango oranges
honeybush tea with honey

today so far:
two scrambled eggs, slice of cheddar, a little coffee with almond milk and maple syrup
two cashew ginger bars
cheddar, an apple, orange & ginger skyr
two squares (20g) 90% cocoa dark chocolate (pretty low in sugar, about 1.5g in this amount)
a tangelo
peanut chocolate chip lärabar, two more squares of the chocolate, small glass of almond milk
a slice of cheddar, mediterranean blend frozen vegetables with marinara sauce
most of a chocolate chip lärabar, a mango orange
black-eyed peas with kale, sweet potato, shiitake, and onion


----------



## DubnRun

Kakumbus said:


> I hate 4 good sized muffins and about 8 dark chocolate square


sounds nice how can you hate that?? lol


----------



## DubnRun

In no order 

4 tangerines... an avocado... cheese on toast... 3 bags crisps... lots of herbal tea

not that great but could been worse


----------



## moments

moments said:


> Breakfast - hardboiled egg and a cup of raspberries and blueberries.
> 
> Good start .: =)


snack - another hardboiled egg, & cup of raspberries, grapes & pineapple

lunch: chicken and cheese wrap, 16 oz steamed milk

dinner: 2 servings of tuscan tomato bisque soup

snack - chocolate chip cookie and tea with honey

I'm going to say that this is a good day. I don't want perfection. My goal is to work towards eating like a 'normal' person (ie: intuitive eating) rather than binging and restricting.


----------



## Kakumbus

DubnRun said:


> sounds nice how can you hate that?? lol


meant so say ate.


----------



## sadcat

Breakfast was oatmeal and raisins, lunch will be charro beans with fresh bread for mopping, and I'll likely just have fruit for supper.


----------



## SandWshooter

Half of a ribeye, some beef jerky


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-A mug of hot yam cereal mixed with some oatmeal.
-Rice plate with pickled eggplant, mustard greens, stir fried cabbage, salmon, bamboo shoots and a bit of pork. 
-Dinner is undecided. I'll figure it out when the time comes.

ETA: 
-2 pineapple cookies that a coworker gave me at work.
-plate of rice, trout, and stir fried bell peppers, tomato, and onions, and a bit of goat cheese.


----------



## moments

I said I'd post no matter what

breakfast - mini bagel w/ cream cheese & proscuitto

lunch - nanaimo bar 

dinner - sunomono salad, half california & half dynamite roll, 2 pcs salmon nigiri

snack - 1 cup of raspberries


----------



## moments

though I'll celebrate the fact that I didn't go to the store and buy a bunch of binge food when I knew I had to call an unfamiliar person this evening. I had the money and was ready to go but actually demonstrated some willpower (shocking, I know)


----------



## Wurli

Breakfast - Oatmeal w/ blueberries
Lunch - No lunch, was in class
Dinner - Chicken + vegetables + cottage cheese


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Whole wheat wrap with ground turkey, tomato, onion, red & yellow bell pepper, and goat cheese filling with hummus on the side.
-Rice, green beans, pickled Thai eggplant, and stir fried silk worm larvae.
-Bamboo shoots, pork, and mustard greens.
-Banana with honey-sunflower seed butter


----------



## Gracie97

Honey toast
Water
Milk
Tuna and Chicken sushi
apple
grapes
cucumber 
and it's 1:43 pm and I've just been to the gym 
Feeling awesome


----------



## sansd

coffee with maple syrup and almond milk, square of 90% cocoa dark chocolate, chunk of cheddar
crispy onion shrimp tempura roll, peanut butter pretzel mojo bar, a couple more chunks of cheddar, decaf chai with honey and almond milk
roasted nut roll bar
chocolate chip peanut lärabar with almond milk
two slices sprouted grain cinnamon raisin bread with butter, two scrambled eggs
half of a chocolate chip lärabar with almond milk, a banana

I'm really disappointed with myself and in a bad, "I don't care about anything" mood, so I went to the store and bought the junkiest food I think there's any chance I might be able to eat without breaking out. :sigh


----------



## moments

total crap

bf: strawberries, blackberries & two poached eggs

snack - sf jello....a freaking lot of it

lunch: soup

dinner: same amount of sushi as yesterday plus SIX massive cookies from subway.

<---- I am such a loser


----------



## renegade disaster

2 small portions of prawns, 
a packet of cakes, 
a small packet of cashews, 
and a large bunch of grapes.

haven't had motivation to cook for a while so i've just been snacking on stuff recently.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

So far, only water and a turkey and vegetable subway sandwich.

I am super busy today.

ETA: Dinner was mustard greens/pork soup, vietnamese coleslaw (cabbage, onion, herbs, chicken), and rice + 2 oatmeal crackers for dessert


----------



## sadcat

I've had a bowl of stewed black beans over brown rice, a cup of juice, and my fish oil. I will probably have my oatmeal as a late-night snack, since I missed it this morning. :yes


----------



## sansd

coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, four vanilla almond bars, five slices of cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread with butter (1-2 slices at a time), an orange, a smoothie (a banana, almond milk, frozen blackberries and cherries), and cheddar

Still eating poorly because of mood issues. :blank


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-tomato sauce, hummus, and melted goat cheese on half of a toasted bagel
-natto, nori, rice and a bit of mustard greens/pork soup
-a baked yam and a Hershey's dark chocolate kisses

Dinner not yet known; will be eating out at a restaurant tonight.

ETA: Dinner was at a hotpot buffet. I ate a bunch of different types of seafood, meat, and veggies. I am stuffed.


----------



## tristatejosh

Breakfast
-french toast & sausage

lunch
-pizza rolls

dinner
-ziti
-banana


----------



## catcharay

Breakfast was glass of milk, 1 banana,
Lunch; tin of tuna, 2 cups of instant coffee
Dinner was 1 whole pizza and the whole roll of garlic bread, coke zero too
Oh boy..


----------



## Meli24R

scrambled eggs with tomatoes, avocado, peppers and onions
2 squares of dark chocolate
refried beans with black olives and green onion
cottage cheese
cooked carrots
banana with natural peanut butter
tea

Been cutting out gluten. I sure miss bread and pasta, but I seem to have more energy and I don't even remember the last time my head felt this clear (I have headaches and really bad brain fog most days)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am going to post here today because I indulged in some very comestible foods.

As usual I skipped out on breakfast due to sleeping in but for lunch I had 7 Spinach and Ricotta pastries (a staple food of mine) and a bowl of Crunchy Nut cereal to compliment them.

For dinner I ate traditional Calabrese style. There was roasted eggplant sprinkled with rosemary, roasted capsicums with cherry tomatoes, vegetable pastizzis, fried mushrooms and a garden salad with balsamic vinegar to top it off.

I always like Mama's recipes even though in this instance there was a paucity of high protein items.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Oatmeal and yam hot cereal
A lot of durian fruit
Rice, mustard greens soup, broccoli, bok choy and some pork
Plain nori
Then, for dinner I made pizza using pita bread, tomato sauce, sliced mushrooms, olives, bell peppers, ground turkey and goat cheese; ate some pickled veggies afterwards too (carrots, celery, cucumbers, daikon, and herbs)


----------



## purplerainx3

Amy's Veggie Burger w/ Ezekiel bread, lettuce, and hummus
An apple
A banana
Puffins cereal with flax milk
Justin's Organic Dark Chocolate PB Cups- my guilty indulgence..
And some pocky. And a cookie my friend gave me.
I had a sugar craving at the end of the day, so..


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-bagel & banana

lunch
-hamburger

dinner
-pulled pork sandwich, ham & cheese wrap, garlic bread, and brownie

snacks
-pop tarts and chips ahoy


----------



## SilentLyric

breakfest: 6 mozzerella sticks, cup of coffee with coffemate and sugar, cup of pomegranate juice.

lunch: apple

dinner: 4 pieces of bacon, 2 chicken pattie sandwiches with ketchup

dessert: medium sized bag of flaming hot cheetos


----------



## catcharay

For breakfast is glass of milk, apple, 
Lunch is 2 coffees, apple
coke zero
Dinner will be something healthy


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Fresh strawberries in peach yogurt with walnuts (my favorite breakfast~!)
A ham Subway sandwich
A bottle of milk
A veggie + cheese croissant
A bowl of beef and vegetable soup
Glass of milk
Bread and butter
2 strawberries

Not bad, but it seems like I barely ate. And I barely drank anything today! D: I need to work on that. Tomorrow I am aiming to get up early and have a nice cup of tea to start the day!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Pickled veggies (lotus root, celery, carrots, herbs, cucumber), durian fruit and a coconut cracker
Lunch: Rice with fish, tofu, beef, tomato and cauliflower; a slice of my brother's and his fiance's mint&chocolate ice cream anniversary cake 

I want to make macaroni and cheese with olives and bell pepper for dinner.

Dinner: Made some macaroni&cheese using orzo pasta and goat cheese with added mushrooms, olives, and leftover bell peppers.

Then my brother brought home pizza from domino's and I realized I hadn't had fast food pizza in a year so I ate a slice of that. It was sooo salty... Yeah, I'm gonna keep it as a once a year thing.


----------



## Ltq

Lunch was bahn mi and French onion soup. Dinner was just a glass of water.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits and veggies: Bananas, grapes, baby carrots, mango, strawberries.

Grains: Two whole grain bagels.

Dairy: 2% milk (in my coffee), cheese sticks, raspberry and peach yogurts.

Meat and Alternatives: None.

Miscellaneous: Coke Zero, sweeteners.

I'm just going to have a decaf coffee and go to bed in a few hours.


----------



## catcharay

3 coffees, apple, 2 cheese slices for breakfast
lunch is canellini beans and canned beetroot (1/2 can each)
dinner is 1 cucumber, 1 banana, 1 whole block of chocolate..uhm s-ht


----------



## renegade disaster

decided to randomly use food smilies today.

2x cups of decaf















1x banana









edit; also some cereal (can't find a smiley for that)


----------



## Ltq

Lunch was two slices of garlic pesto pizza. Dinner was nothing again.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits and veggies: Mango, strawberries, green bell pepper, baby carrots, grapes, banana, apple.

Grains: Two bagels.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks, raspberry and peace yogurts.

Meat and Alternatives: Two servings of smoked wild salmon. 

Miscellaneous: Coke zero, sweeteners, coffee.
-

I've been trying to find a breakfast combination that will keep me full from 4:30 AM to 11 AM when I'm at clinical... So far it looks like 200 g of yogurt, two servings of fruit, and a whole grain bagel does the trick. And coffee with milk... Like three cups of that.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Leftover macaroni and cheese
Brunch: RIce, bean sprouts/chives, Chinese broccoli soup, and salmon
Late afternoon: Small pork-filled bun and a slice of sweet steamed cake
Late night: CHicken-filled bun and two small baked yams


----------



## Fairydust

Breakfast - Cornflakes 
Lunch - Ham sandwich and cheese and onion crisps
Tea - Mashed potatoes, carrots, sweetcorn, peas and pork and leek sausages
Late night snack - Shortbread and bourbon biscuits


----------



## Ltq

Breakfast-Nothing
Lunch-three small pickles and some grapes
Dinner-nothing.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits and veggies: Bananas, grapes, apple, strawberries.

Grains: Two granola bars (Kashi).

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat and alternatives: Two servings of baked salmon.

Miscellaneous: Too much Coke Zero, sweeteners, coffee.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I am NOT going to sicken everyone with how much I ate yesterday and today....... is "I have a difficult essay on Indian society to write" a decent excuse for being a complete swine? (say yes)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Morning: Sunny side up egg, mushrooms, beans, and half of a whole wheat pita 
-Noon: Rice, furikake, bell peppers, chicken & broccoli & tomato stir fry
-Night: Kimchi ramen, green beans, and sardines

I am sooo tired today... I feel like I can sleep for a decade.


----------



## panicattackhelp29

I had a cup of organic walnuts, granola, and a banana. Great stuff. Taking a break from the gross stuff I've been eating over the last three years while stress eating. Things like ice cream and pizza aren't very good meal choices for people struggling form anxiety. Sugar spikes along with sugar lows can cause discomfort. I recommend that everyone who has anxiety issues tries to eat as healthy as possible and by incorporating items like walnuts, healthy fat burns less quickly than sugars keeping blood sugar regulated better.


----------



## CeriAnne

two poached eggs, two slices of toast, two bacon rashers, two crumpets, 3/4 of a ham and pineapple pizza, and a chocolate flavoured milkshake drink....hmm i think i may need to improve on this slightly...hmmm.....


----------



## renegade disaster

cereal this morning.

and some type of chicken curry I knocked up this evening.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:*
--Oatmeal (with some cinnamon and brown sugar mixed in) topped with a sliced granny smith apple and blueberries _(400)_
--Green tea

*Lunch:*
--2 cups of coffee
--Small salad (spinach, grapes, balsamic vinaigrette and some sesame seeds) _(250)_
--Entire bag of Jelly Belly's. I am truly ashamed of myself. _(280)_

*Snack:*
--...More grapes, haha _(100)_

*Dinner:*
--Prob gonna make some quinoa with vegetables mixed in (bell pepper, mushrooms, broccoli, maybe asparagus, w/e other ones I have floating around the fridge) and topped with some tomato sauce (with a **** LOAD of Sriracha added, my god I'm so happy I discovered that) _(most likely gonna be/eat 450 calories)_

Total will be 1480. Today's a gym day, too. Especially after a bag of Jelly Belly's.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Brown rice sushi with avocado, crab, and carrots in the morning.
Chicken gyro with lettuce, onions, and tomato in the afternoon.
Soup with bean sprouts, chives, quail eggs, shrimp, and pork in the evening. 

Was busy from 7 am to 9 pm today. I am drained.


----------



## bazinga

Had a big meal of some tasty mexican food for lunch. Then I had 3 pieces of pizza and a hamburger for dinner. Then I purged.


----------



## tristatejosh

brunch
-sausage patty
-chicken parm
-brownie
-cookie

dinner
-ham&cheese wrap
-brownie

late night dinner
-chicken tenders


----------



## sansd

nut and lärabars, almond milk
an apple with cheddar, green tea
more cheddar

I don't know if there was anything else before midnight. I spent most of the day in bed.

I'm having decaf chai with almond milk and maple syrup now and I'll have vegetables with marinara sauce soon. I'll probably also have scrambled eggs to get some protein before I try sleeping again. :sigh


----------



## tristatejosh

brunch
-bagel with butter
-sausage patties
-cocoa puffs

dinner
-barbecue wings
-chocolate chip cookies

snack
-pizza rolls


----------



## diamondheart89

-2 cups of tea
- rice with chick peas

that's it


----------



## chris7

Breakfast: Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup, Green Tea

Snack: Cheerios

Snack: Lightly Salted almonds

Lunch: Salmon sandwich with tomatoes, lettuce, onions and ketchup. Steamed Brocolli

Snack: Some more soup

Dinner: Morning Star Burrito with salsa, sour cream and hot sauce.

Drinks: Water and water Oh ya and green tea


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I recently got one of those "NutriBullet" mixer things, so I have been making all kinds of weird smoothies in it! It actually works really well, and the smoothies I've made have been really tasty.

That being said, here is what I ate today:

Breakfast:
- Spinach, apple, pear, orange, grape smoothie
- Several handfuls of raisins

Lunch:
- Irish-style bangers cooked in ale
- Colcannon with green peas
- Soda bread with raisins

Dinner:
- Zucchini cakes
- Fresh strawberries and apples
- Dubliner cheese and some sage derby
- Spinach, apple, pineapple, grape, orange, strawberry smoothie.

Dessert:
- Freshly-made pecan bars with my mom's shortbread! Yumm.

In conclusion: NutriBullet smoothies are awesome.


----------



## eyedlemon

- 2 protein shakes
- 2 jimmy dean breakfast sandwiches
- apple with almond butter

Not exactly ideal when you're trying to build muscle. Working on getting the appetite back.


----------



## eyedlemon

Starless Sneetch said:


> I recently got one of those "NutriBullet" mixer things, so I have been making all kinds of weird smoothies in it! It actually works really well, and the smoothies I've made have been really tasty.


Gotta go with the Vitamix here. It's almost $400, but will destroy anything you put in it, including the Nutribullet. I love my Vitamix more than my family.


----------



## renegade disaster

2x macaroons 
1x cup of tea
wok cooked chicken and prawn stir fry
also some banana's and grapes


----------



## Starless Sneetch

eyedlemon said:


> Gotta go with the Vitamix here. It's almost $400, but will destroy anything you put in it, including the Nutribullet. I love my Vitamix more than my family.


Haha! I actually haven't heard of that one. Sounds pretty powerful, though!

Thus far, the NutriBullet has been able to handle most everything I put in it, although I kind of overfilled it this morning and it wasn't happy. :\ I do like that it makes just enough for 1 or 2 servings, though, and you can be lazy and drink it right from the mixer cup.

In truth, anything is better than my old blender, which is a 1950's Oster chrome beehive blender. It has 2 speeds (on and off) and actually sparks every time it is plugged in. :afr Needless to say, I rarely made smoothies with it, as I feared for my life every time that plug erupted with sparks and the air smelled lightly of ozone.


----------



## CeriAnne

porridge made with water and milk, raisins, banana, three coffees, two teas, two poached eggs, two slices of toast, chocolate bar, packet of crisps, two cheese on toast, apple, lots of water...four wheat crackers....two glasses of wine..:/ that seems a lot of food:/ cringe.


----------



## probably offline

Tea with yogurt/müsli for breakfast and pasta bolognese for dinner(I don't know why I'm posting this I'm so bored).


----------



## Paper Samurai

Left over vegetable stew 

Fish pie

bowl of plain white rice

1/2 tin of pringles

steamed vegetables and beef in black bean sauce + white rice

(Vit C + Vit D Supplement)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Baked beans in tomato sauce, carrots and hummus
Rice bowl with pickled Thai eggplant, bamboo shoots, broccoli, pork, boiled egg, and stir fried lettuce and herbs
A cake pop leftover from brother's engagement party
Whole wheat sandwich with veggie patty, avocado, lettuce, tomato, and spinach


----------



## heysam

Brunch:
oat pancake
peanut butter
milk
banana

no dinner yet. It's 2pm.


----------



## CeriAnne

small apple, 
handful of nuts and raisins, 
1 slice of wholewheat toast with peanut butter, 
four small slices of homemade pizza (ham and vegetables, 2 slices for lunch, 2 for dinner)

to drink...2 coffees, 2 teas, lots of water...


----------



## enfield

nothing yet. i forgot my food (left it on the counter), brought no money, and i have to be at school until 7:30 today for a mid-term. and there are all these nice food smells around me. i will just drink a lot of water.


----------



## typemismatch

How should I post it? In a Jiffy bag? It may not look too nice once I've eaten it and posted it to you. Just so you know.


----------



## farfegnugen

Cheese pizza for lunch and a salad for dinner.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Bread, a fried egg, and baked beans
Rice, spinach soup, thai eggplant, salmon and a bit of tofu
Durian fruit
Udon soup in which I added lots of herbs, various veggies, pork, and fish 

Now I'm slowly getting through a chocolate cupcake with cream frosting. It's really sweet though; I might not finish it. And I realize I hadn't eaten party cupcakes since high school!!!


----------



## CoastalSprite

I feel like a pig compared to everyone else here.. :blank 
-

Fruits and veggies: Tomatoes, bananas, apple, strawberries, cucumber.

Grains: Plain instant oatmeal, two Kashi bars (Almond & 7 Whole Grains).

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat & Alternatives: A tablespoon almond butter, 30g whole raw almonds, and a serving of smoked wild salmon. 

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero (got it down to 2 cans/day).


----------



## sansd

neapolitan-flavored honeybush tea with maple syrup and almond milk
an apple 
two scrambled eggs
macadamia nuts
two spiced apple sheep yogurts
neapolitan-flavored honeybush tea with maple syrup and almond milk
stir fry: broccoli, green beans, onion, salad shrimp; a tangelo
three nut bars


----------



## Zil

Just woke up, a banana two philly bagels with a glass of milk and some cranberry juice.


----------



## CeriAnne

2 poached eggs, 2 slices of wholegrain toast with butter, coffee, lots of water, small apple, chilli con carney with white rice and glass of red wine....


----------



## Miyu

eeh ...

pasta with sour cream sauce and ham
chocolate sticks
3 cups of milk
2 rows of chocolate with caramel


----------



## Ohnoes2191

A whole wheat wrap with avocado, tomato, a pinch of salt and lemon
2 cups of dark purple grapes
One Chobani yogurt, 2%
A banana

And I'll probably end up making some stir fry veggies and chicken :3


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits & Veggies: Bananas, strawberries, cucumber, mango.

Grains: Country Harvest whole grain bread, Kashi bars (Almond & 7 Whole Grains).

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat & Alternatives: Almond butter, smoked wild salmon.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero.
-

I'm eating too many granola bars... If only they weren't so convenient.


----------



## cautious

breakfast: cheese + tomato + cucumber sandwich.

lunch: beef casserole + potato mash.


----------



## moments

bf - yogurt
lunch - salad w/ egg 
dinner - lamb & rice, pineapple
snack - steamed milk and naniamo bar


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Durian fruit, some carrots with a hummus
Braised pork, lettuce, eggplant, and rice
Small piece of Chinese New Years rice cake
An apple slice and a couple of grapes

I am severely depressed today because of a stupid mistake I made on my interview. I am trying my best to salvage it but I think it's impossible at this moment. Don't feel like eating... I want to find a turtle shell and hide under it.


----------



## CeriAnne

So far...

- 2 coffees
- Porridge made with milk, with handful of blueberries, raisins, and a banana
- A tuna mayo wrap with spinach
- small apple
- water

...I'm feeling a bit peckish but it's only 2pm...not sure if I can hold on until dinner:/


----------



## Marinas Florin

120 grams of whey protein + 2 liters of milk + 2 sandwiches + 1 bowl of cereals


----------



## moments

bf: yogurt
lunch: minestrone soup
dinner: chicken, rice, broccoli and salad
snack - two red velvet cupcakes.

Notice how it's all good except for the snacks every freaking [email protected]!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits & Veggies: Bananas, apple, strawberries, lettuce, cucumber.

Grains: Country Harvest whole grain bread, Kashi bar (Almond & 7 Whole Grains).

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks, raspberry and peach yogurts.

Meat & Alternatives: One serving of smoked salmon.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero, barbeque sauce (I use it like salad dressing with the salmon.. weird I know).


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Half an apple and a few green grapes
-Kebab burger with fries 
-Chinese broccoli soup, lettuce stir fry, a bit of rice, sausage, and fish 

Felt very weak today... I don't want to eat but I know I need to eat more.


----------



## Meli24R

rice chex cereal with almond milk
green olives
handful of sunflower seeds
hummus with turkey slices
raw broccoli with ranch dip
cooked carrots
mango slushi (frozen mango blended with ice and water)
piece of dark chocolate


----------



## skigirl81

banana 
nectarine 
pomegranate juice


----------



## skigirl81

*it's early but i'm proud of today soo...*

nectarine
banana 
pomegranate juice


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I just recently woke up, so I haven't eaten much yet, but I made a horrible/wonderful abomination of nature in my NutriBullet mixer for breakfast. It consisted of spinach, strawberries, banana, chocolate almond milk, nutella and peanut butter. Man, was that tasty! It is basically my usual breakfast, in smoothie form. (I usually have toast with peanut butter and nutella, and juice/ a smoothie or milk.)


----------



## slytherin

plain yogurt with apple and cinnamon
1 piece of bread with avocado and tomato (sprinkled with salt and pepper)
1 piece peanut butter toast


----------



## renegade disaster

kellogs just right
various cups of decaf
something I chucked together in a pan using bits and bobs in the fridge and cupboard
bombay mix


----------



## CeriAnne

porridge with milk, blueberries, raisins, coffee
two poached eggs on one slice of wholegrain toast (bit if butter)
2 kiwi fruits, tea
tuna mayo sandwich with spinach, banana, apple, coffee

 

i'm happy with what i ate today, healthiest day in a while! could do with a lot more vegetables though...


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Slice of toasted whole grain bread with peanut butter
Bowl of cauliflower, salmon, sausages and rice
Cup of plain Greek yogurt

Dinner has yet to be decided.

ETA for dinner: 
Eggs, cream cheese, olives, tomatoes in a whole wheat wrap
Stir fried kale, edamame beans, mushrooms, red bell pepper
Half of a baked sweet potato


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-bagel with cream cheese

lunch
-pizza
-hamburger
-french fries
-ice cream
-gelatin

dinner
-chicken quesadilla
-6 chocolate chip cookies


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Banana, strawberries, oranges, green grapes, baby greens, cucumber.

Grains: Country Harvest whole grain bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks, cherry and field berry yogurts.

Meat/Alternatives: A serving of smoked salmon, serving of whole raw almonds.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero, olive oil and Parmesan dressing


----------



## sansd

yesterday:
on train: 5 oz container mesclun blend with blueberry vinegar, probably at least 4 squares of an 85% cocoa dark chocolate bar, a nut bar, a banana
late lunch: crabcakes and a grilled salmon salad, bit of awful (cold, canned!) green tea
later: 1 or 2 nut bars; a frozen entree consisting of brown rice pilaf with a small piece of salmon and some bits of broccoli; a bag of frozen brussels sprouts with butter; small salad with a honey tangerine and ginger & sesame dressing; goat yogurt with honey

today:
nut bar, decaf coffee with honey, square of chocolate, goat yogurt with honey
10 tiger shrimp with cocktail sauce; baby carrots with hummus
salad: baby lettuce, an apple, a honey tangerine, cheddar, ginger & sesame dressing; a nut bar; goat yogurt with strawberries, blueberries, and honey

There is a Denny's right next to my hotel, and not much else. I wish they served something I'd want to eat.


----------



## CeriAnne

So far...

2kiwi fruits, banana, apple, coffee
2 ryvitas with peanut butter
2 poached eggs
2 slices of toast with butter....

think i might make some vegetable soup for dinner... and i need to drink more water!


----------



## renegade disaster

so far just some grapes and granola


----------



## Amethyst Forest

-Steamed mixed vegetables (kale, spinach, mushrooms, asparagus, broccoli, cauliflower, onion, garlic, carrots, peas, water chestnuts, bell pepper, celery, and bamboo shoots) with scrambled egg whites seasoned with cayenne, black pepper, turmeric, cumin, nutritional yeast, and basil
-15 pistachios
-1/2 cup of 0% Greek yogurt mixed with 1/2 cup of pumpkin and 1 tablespoon each of psyllium husk and flaxmeal, seasoned with cinnamon and ginger
-A couple of sheets of nori
-Two black coffees
-Lots of water


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits&Veggies: Orange, green grapes, salad (lettuce, baby greens, mint leaves, onions, red bell pepper).

Grains: Whole grain bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat&Alternatives: A serving of smoked salmon.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero, two tablespoons of unpasteurized honey, four tablespoons of olive oil and parmesan dressing.


----------



## zonebox

Three slices of pizza, ten hot wings, two garlic bread sticks. Not my normal diet, today I splurged.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Bagel, candy bar, cheese crackers, banana, chicken, asparagus/spinach, kale, piece of pie, and drank a lot of water and orange juice.


----------



## Nono441

Breakfast:
- a bowl of sleep

Lunch:
- chicken nuggets and fries (home-made)

Dinner:
- beef curry and rice

Misc.:
- a few doritos
- one fruit


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits&Veggies: Strawberries, blueberries.

Grains: Whole grain bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks, berry yogurt. 

Meat&Alternatives: N/A.

Miscellaneous: Alaska roll sushi with ginger and wasabi (multiple food groups), sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Sticky rice/mung bean cake and a fried egg on a flat bread
-Lunch was grilled salmon, kale/edamame/bell pepper/mushroom stir fry, braised daikon, and a bit of rice
-Snack was half of a ripe mango
-Dinner was fresh spring rolls (lettuce, cilantro, pork, squid, shrimp), vietnamese salad (green mango, herbs, chicken, and crushed peanuts)

And now I'm having an after dinner snack--apple with peanut butter. I was craving something sweet.


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado

Breakfast - 3 donuts (I'm such a fatty lol but too lazy to cook in the morning.)

Snack - 4 breadsticks.

Lunch - Skipped to make up for the donuts. I usually don't eat lunch on Sundays anyway.

Dinner - Bean and cheese burrito.


----------



## renegade disaster

just coffee so far.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits&Veggies: Oranges, baby carrots, cucumber, and some marinated green vegetables.

Grains: Kashi bars (cherry dark chocolate).

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat&Alternatives: A serving of whole raw almonds.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, pasta with meat sauce (dad's cooking )- multiple food groups again.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Brunch: Cabbage, fish, pork, daikon, baked taro, and a bit of rice
Snack: Peanut butter on a toasted slice of whole wheat bread
Dinner: Rice porridge with squid; steamed veggies and cheese (cauliflower, carrots, and broccoli)
Dessert: A glazed doughnut and half of a ripe mango

I feel light headed and very weird right now.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Cookie Crisp brand cereal + milk
Stale Cheeto Puffs
Coffee Milk Tea
Cheesy scrambled eggs, white rice, green beans + milk.


----------



## Kascheritt

Cheese sandwich and ham sandwich
Two cookies
Oatmeal with dry fruits
One banana
One pork cutlet
One boiled potato
Ten cashew nuts
Conserved peas
Two rice cakes


----------



## renegade disaster

all i've had so far is decaf coffee and some granola, think I might have some peanut butter sarnies.


----------



## Revenwyn

1 bowl of Cheerios.

1 bowl of fried rice, made by my boss.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: baby carrots, strawberries, salad (slightly wilted baby greens and a tomato).

Grains: Whole grain bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks, berry/pomegranate/cherry yogurts.

Meat/Alternatives: Whole raw almonds.

Miscellaneous: Olive oil dressing, granulated sugar, Coke Zero, coffee.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast was egg, rice, nori.
Lunch was a few pieces of calamari and a grilled chicken and avocado sandwich with lettuce and tomatoes at a restaurant with a co worker.
Snack was peanut butter on slice of bread.
Not feeling hungry for dinner.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

frosties cereal, spaghetti bolognaise and a Cadbury dairy milk chocolate bar.


----------



## Kascheritt

Oatmeal with dry fruits
Two cheese sandwiches
One banana
One fried egg
One sausage
Twenty cashew nuts
Two pancakes with banana and curd
Two rice cakes
Slice of red paprika
Tomato


----------



## renegade disaster

granola
chicken with refried beans
2x bananas
lots of coffee and a cup of tea


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-sausage links
-cocoa puffs
-bagel w/ cream cheese

lunch
-cheese pizza
-white cheddar popcorn

dinner
-monte cristo sandwich
-french fries
-pickle spear

snacks
-pop tart


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Avocado rice with nori
-Roasted duck, taro, some steamed cauliflower, broccoli, and carrots with cheese, and veggie lentils
-Two newton fig bars for dessert
-Watercress soup, chicken, baked taro, bean sprouts, and a bit of rice

I might have something sweet but I'm not sure.... Been working all day so am kinda too tired to eat anymore.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Bananas, strawberries, blueberries, apple.

Grains: Whole wheat bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks, pomegranate and blueberry yogurts.

Meat/Alternatives: Whole raw almonds.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee and decaf.
-
Not the most exciting diet I have..


----------



## sansd

before class: black tea with almond milk and maple syrup, coffee with almond milk and maple syrup, two nut bars
at break: veggie panini
after class: peach-flavored herbal tea, half a chocolate chip lärabar with almond milk, an apple, beets with lemon juice and macadamia nut oil, pepper jack cheese
a bit later: more cheese, a mango orange, other half of the lärabar with almond milk, two hard-boiled eggs


----------



## Staticnz

I'm having a reasonably bad food day, but not super bad.

I didn't eat breakfast. Drank a bunch of coffee. Lunch was a japanese bento meal with chicken...pretty big meal so a bit fattening.

Then, came home later, ate a bag of popcorn. Now munching on some corn flakes, and drinking some beer.

Probably won't eat too much more today. Maybe an apple.


----------



## Staticnz

Reading through, most of you seem to have pretty reasonable diets. Can't see too many pizzas and fried chicken...just sometimes.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Egg&rice with nori, a bowl of green beans/beef stir fry
-Half of a glazed doughnut and a banana with peanut butter
-Rice bowl with beef-celery-pineapple-onion stir fry and pickled mustard greens
-Chocolate swiss roll


----------



## renegade disaster

granola
coffee
prawn cocktail starter
gourmet burger and chips main
several ales
shot of talisker
cup of coffee


----------



## Bryannosaurus

muesli, snack bar, burrito&salad, trail mix


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Bananas, apple, baby carrots, strawberries, blueberries.

Grains: Whole wheat bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat/Alternatives: Whole raw almonds.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee and decaf.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: Assorted steamed vegetables (spinach, asparagus, kale, broccoli, snap-peas, cauliflower, carrots, squash, mushrooms, onion, peppers) and scrambled egg whites seasoned with cayenne, turmeric, nutritional yeast, and garlic; coffee, water
After work: Greek yogurt with pumpkin puree, psyllium, flaxmeal, and ginger
Dinner will be: More of the veggies


----------



## renegade disaster

grilled salmon,new potatoes and salad
1x bottle of thwaites tavern porter
1x bottle of batemans dark lord
2x toasted hot cross buns with soya marg


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Nectarines, apple, baby carrots, strawberries.

Grains: Whole wheat bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat/Alternatives: Natural almond butter.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee and decaf.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-baby bok choy miso soup and avocado rice
-rice, salmon, and chrysanthemum soup
-half a banana with peanut butter 
-veggie-lentils stir fry and a baked taro
-sweet and sour catfish soup with herbs, bean sprouts, and pineapple


----------



## renegade disaster

lactose free hot crossed buns
toasted sandwiches
yorkshire tea and kenco coffee
a shot of bowmore single malt 12 year.


----------



## undercover latino

breakfast: oatmeal with slices of apple, some raisins and some blueberry's

lunch: banana shake with oatmeal,whey powder and some pieces of strawberry in it, 2 slices of bread with with only eggwhite on top of it and 2 slices of turkey meat (you know the thin meat).

dinner, a bowl of salad (olives,tuna,tomatoes,celery,spinach,cucumber), whey shake, brown rice, boiled chicken, and beans

and later i will eat some greek yoghurt .


----------



## Astrofreak6

Breakfast: skipped it, woke up at lunch time
Lunch: pork chop w/ pasta
snacks: 2 ferrero roche, and some more easter almonds
An orange, some bread w/ cheese
Dinner: Turkey w/ carrots, rice, potatoes and salad


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Bananas, nectarines, strawberries, romaine lettuce, cucumber.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Grains: Whole wheat bread.

Meat/Alternatives: Natural almond butter.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee and decaf, sundried tomato olive oil dressing.


----------



## tristatejosh

Breakfast
-french toast & sausage

lunch
-fried chicken tv dinner

dinner
-prime rib and biscuit

dessert
-cupcakes!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Bananas, baby carrots, strawberries, romaine lettuce, cucumber, tomato.

Grains: Whole wheat bread, Kashi bar (Cherry Dark Chocolate).

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat/Alternatives: A serving of smoked salmon, two tablespoons of natural almond butter.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, sundried tomato and olive oil dressing.
-

With all this healthy eating I had better not get sick this summer. I'm sure I have all the vitamins (except D), protein, calcium, good fats, etc. included in my weekly diet without needing to take a pill.


----------



## Anyanka

5 teddy bear biscuits.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Mung bean rice, an egg
Sardines and herbs in a baguette 
Strawberries dipped in cream cheese and melted chocolate
Mustard greens/pork soup, sausage, bean sprouts/chives stir fry, rice
A couple of chocolate kisses 

And then I made almond roca and ate a piece of that. Will be giving the rest to friends/coworkers.


----------



## FrostGiant

Everyone's food of the day seems really healthy, I've had 2 crumpets, a glass of OJ and a hand full of mini eggs ^^;


----------



## CoastalSprite

Cheat day..! I ate my weight in sushi and nigiri (made by dad). There was cucumber, avocado, salmon (baked and smoked), barbeque eel, artificial crab meat with olive oil mayo, prawns, and ginger.

Also had some cheese, coffee with milk and sweeteners, and a banana in the morning.


----------



## Meli24R

banana with natural peanut butter
couple raisons
bunch of cooked carrots
roasted turkey
greek yogurt
2 squares dark chocolate


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Cauliflower, bamboo shoots, pork, mustard greens soup, and rice
A piece of almond roca. 
An energy bar because it was dirt cheap (40 cents)
Spaghetti bolognese with more meat than tomato sauce; green beans on the side and a bit of butternut squash


----------



## Zil

Two eggs, half of a banana with a bagel. Then before lunch I ate a meat dumpling. Got some kind of huge pita with a salad for lunch. Got home I ate another meat dumpling and some Shepard's pie. Cookies and milk for desert and a bowl of cereal coming up soon.

I went to the restaurant with a group of employee's last week and I ended up eating everyone's leftovers... I'm a filthy pig! haha. That being said, I don't like seeing good food go to waste(Good excuse )


----------



## catcharay

Breakfast was about 4 lindt chocolates, banana, glass of milk 
lunch was this bowl of beef salad 
tea - 5 pieces of roses chocolates 
dinner - rice with my mom's cooking so there were some greens 
Had quite a lot of coke zero today also 
Need to get healthy!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

*Breakfast/lunch*

Packet of twisties 170g
Juice

*Dinner
*
Sweet and sour pork
Fried rice
2 little bounty bars
+ water.

My diet is terrible, lol.


----------



## eveningbat

A salad of green cabbage, a tomato, some grated beet, some sliced onion, 2 sliced boiled eggs, some cheese with an oil, oregano, salt and lemon juice dressing.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Bananas, strawberries.

Grains: Whole wheat bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat/Alternatives: Two tablespoons of natural almond butter.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-waffles
-bagel w/cream cheese
-banana

lunch
-chicken nuggets
-fries
-gelatin
-cupcakes

dinner
-chicken fingers
-chocolate cupcake

snacks
-cookies


----------



## myforeverago

*Mini pack of animal crackers
*Chips & queso
*Some type of quesadilla from Moe's
*A piece of peanutbutter pie
*Some Easter candy


----------



## undercover latino

breakfast : oatmeal with raisins,cranberry and apple parts in it.

Lunch: cereal (%2 milk, and fibre fruit with some raisins)

snack: a grapefruit

then during my workout 4 bottles of water

Dinner: a bowl of salad (tomatoes,cucumbers,corn,olives,spinach), a can of tuna, brown beans, and brown rice, oh and also my whey shake.

and as a desert: greek yoghurt with a little bit of cereal.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Natto, an egg, rice, miso.
Cheesy pasta and steamed green beans.
A doughnut I got from my supervisor at my new job.
A caramel delight girl scout cookie.
Rice, stir fried water spinach, beef slices and a whole trout.

Now I'm debating whether or not I should eat some strawberries with cream cheese.

ETA: Did not eat the strawberries. Instead, I'll pack them as part of lunch for work tomorrow.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Breakfast
bowl of cornflakes

Snack
Bounty chocoloate
Bag of cheetos 150g

Dinner
2 eggs and pasta with bread


----------



## Paper Samurai

Left-over vegetable stew

Pork dumplings & potatoes

2 raw eggs

3 slices of cake 

steamed fish, waffles & baked beans

2 glasses of orange juice


----------



## Barette

A ****load.

Breakfast: 
---Fruit smoothie (frozen fruit + fresh strawberries + almond milk + plain greek yogurt)
---8 pieces of black licorice
---2 spoonfuls of jam and peanut butter (I'm addicted to my little makeshift pb&js)

Dinner: 
---Iskender Kebab (ZOMG so good)
---3 chunks of my mom's lamb
---2 pita slices
---Small side salad
---Twix (after)

Doesn't sound like a lot, but the dinner portions were so big and I ate so much, but omg I love Turkish food it was so good I couldn't stop myself. And the Twix was just cause I'm a fatass.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I'm reading this thread, and noticing that some of you guys eat like mice!
How many cals are you getting on average per day ?


----------



## Barette

^I wonder that too! I don't expect everyone to pig out like I do, but still, I wish I had the self-control with food that some people in here have. Jealous over here! I'm at 1820 and I didn't even eat lunch!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Bananas, oranges, baby carrots.

Grains: Whole wheat bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat/Alternatives: Two tablespoons natural almond butter, a serving of whole natural almonds, and a serving of smoked salmon.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee and decaf, Coke Zero.
-

I'm feeling the beginnings of some sickness forming, so needed to ingest more protein (dairy and fish) and vitamins (E from almonds, A from carrots, C from oranges).


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

4 Tacos and a hotpocket.


----------



## catcharay

Breakfast My mom's rice cake thingyx3, chocolate (3 rows), banana
Lunch was beef salad, some corn kernals and a slice of cheese
Think I should skip dinner


----------



## Paper Samurai

Barette said:


> ^I wonder that too! I don't expect everyone to pig out like I do, but still, I wish I had the self-control with food that some people in here have. Jealous over here! I'm at 1820 and I didn't even eat lunch!


I reckon I could challenge ya lol. I'm more surprised that some on here can eat so little and not be starving tbh.


----------



## Barette

Paper Samurai said:


> I reckon I could challenge ya lol. I'm more surprised that some on here can eat so little and not be starving tbh.


I'm really glad to have another person on here who can, and does, eat 3 slices of cake in one day. Just the other day I bought a pint of Ben and Jerry's and ate the entire thing in my car (I brought a spoon with me, I had to eat it in secret). None of this "breakfast is fruit and whole grains" nonsense!

That said, I do need to stay at or under 1500 today, so--

Breakfast:
---Starburst jelly beans (taste like crap but I can't help myself)-- *150*

Lunch:
---Lentils with vegetables *(300)*

Snack:
---Peanut butter and jelly on a spoon *(400)*

At 850 so far.

Edit:

Snack:
---Fruit smoothie (some fresh+frozen fruit, almond milk, and plan yogurt blended) *250*

So I'm at 1100

Edit:

Dinner:
----Chicken alfredo with veggies mixed in ("alfredo" sauce made with vegan cream cheese and almond milk) *400*

----2 more spoonfuls of pb&j.... shamefully enough, *300*

1800 for the day. And I'm going to go to the gym so I can burn it down to like 1500.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Barette said:


> I'm really glad to have another person on here who can, and does, eat 3 slices of cake in one day.* Just the other day I bought a pint of Ben and Jerry's and ate the entire thing in my car *(I brought a spoon with me, I had to eat it in secret). None of this "breakfast is fruit and whole grains" nonsense!


Funny you should mention something like that...


----------



## Barette

Oh my god, strawberry cheesecake ice cream is a special weakness of mine. So good!


----------



## renegade disaster

^ I wish I could eat ice cream, lactose intolerant. so all the good ones are off limits :c



Paper Samurai said:


> I'm more surprised that some on here can eat so little and not be starving tbh.


i'm mainly powered by tea and coffee!

today I had some kellogs just right
some type of oven bake I made with some bits and pieces I found
2x bananas
plenty of decaf.

might grab a bottle of thatchers cider in a bit if theres one left in the other room.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Bananas, oranges, strawberries, lettuce, cucumber.

Grains: Whole wheat bread.

Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks.

Meat/Alternatives: Two tablespoons natural almond butter, a serving of whole raw almonds, 2.5 servings of smoked salmon.

Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero, ginger, balsamic dressing.


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> Just the other day I bought a pint of Ben and Jerry's and ate the entire thing in my car (I brought a spoon with me, I had to eat it in secret).





Paper Samurai said:


> Funny you should mention something like that...


Lmao, I just went to the local supermarket and bought a buy one get one on Ben and Jerry's and ate the entire delicious thing because I felt like it.

I ate the whole Greek yogurt Blueberry one like a fiend:











renegade disaster said:


> i'm mainly powered by tea and coffee!


As am I, especially since finals are in two weeks + graduation.

My day goes like:

*Breakfast:* coffee or tea with cream (in both) and maybe a whole grain bar.

*Lunch:* if there is time between classes maybe something like two slices of pizza or a sammich.

*Dinner:* usually the same as lunch, but right now I just had some homemade Chex mix and some Easter candy.

Boy, is my daily intake pathetic...​


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Lots of peanut butter and a little bit of Nutella on whole wheat bread
Lunch: spinach soup, chicken and rice
Snacks during break time at work: pestle cereal soup, jalapeno cheese, strawberries, and a cute tiny apple
Dinner: more chicken, rice, and Chinese broccoli
Dessert: caramel delight cookie


----------



## GotAnxiety

8 pieces of bread.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-sausage
-banana

lunch
-pizza
-ham
-fries

dinner
-pizza


----------



## gopidevi

green juice, celery with hummus, green apple, pinto beans, frapuccino, apple pie, and a pancake. in that order. oh lawd.


----------



## Billius

2 egg and cheese sandwiches seasoned with many things one with a homemade vegeburger spaced about 8-12 hours apart
4 weetbix with sugar and cow milk
protein shake with whey concentrate, banana, sugar, real vanilla essence, rice milk, sesame oil. the rice milk was a bad choice
pasta with olive oil and unripe grape juice this is a bad tasting combination
peanut butter and honey sandwich
cranberry juice, water

non food things:
decent amounts of creatine malate, citrulline malate and beta alanine
noopept with choline citrate
about 300mgs of caffeine

Not enough vegetables, really must fix this


----------



## renegade disaster

cereal
home made prawn cocktail,marie rose sauce,salad.
gala pie.

plenty of decaf


----------



## Fear Goggles

Um, 1 Chocolate covered doughnut. It's 9:32pm and I'm not even hungry. Don't think I've eaten a meal in 5 days. I wouldn't have even bothered eating the doughnut but it was just sitting there, and I was bored.


----------



## DubnRun

1 banana all day


----------



## .95596

-A whole box of Canadian Maple Cookies (24 count)

-A whole bag of homemade Chex-mix

-Two cups Hazelnut Coffee chilled with butter pecan creamer.

-A milk chocolate Hersey's Easter bunny

-Two heaping handfuls of Cadbury's milk chocolate eggs


----------



## blue the puppy

a sausage/egg/cheese biscuit from mcds

a weight watchers meal (chicken mesquite)

havent had dinner yet, but am planning on making enchiladas

and will munch on doritos later


----------



## CoastalSprite

Fruits/Veggies: Bananas, strawberries, lettuce, cucumber.
Grains: Whole wheat bread.
Dairy: 2% milk, cheese sticks, field berry and peach yogurts.
Meat/Alternatives: Whole raw almonds, smoked salmon.
Miscellaneous: Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero, balsamic dressing.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-pork rolls
-bagel

lunch
-fried chicken
-mashed potatoes
-gelatin
-ice cream

dinner
-pizza rolls

and probably some tenders as a late night snack later tonight


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Peatnut butter/Nutella on slice of bread
A baked taro
A banana
Jalapeño cheese
Spaghetti bolognese 
Yam cereal soup
A bun filled with chicken/potato
A very sweet sticky rice ball thingy
Stir fried mushrooms/bok choy and an egg


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Baby carrots, apples, grape tomatoes, strawberries.
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-Whole raw almonds, two servings of smoked salmon.
-Sweeteners, coffee and decaf, Coke Zero.

I was planning to have a salad but too lazy to make one.


----------



## Billius

cheese sandwich with homemade vegeburger
casein shake
8 weetbix in milk
piece of bread with peanut butter
banana and whey milkshake
few potato wedges
1 kiwifruit
workout enhancers
too much sugary drink
about .5gram caffeine
is that a lot?


----------



## renegade disaster

2x coffee,
1 x freefrom bakewell slice
chicken stir fry with soy sauce

thinking about a cup of coffee again or tea and another bakewell slice


----------



## CoastalSprite

I haven't eaten everything here yet, but I plan to.

-Oranges, apple, broccoli, salad (lettuce, tomato, red bell pepper).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-1.5 servings of baked salmon.
-Sweeteners, coffee, balsamic dressing, vegetable oil... and these Chinese tea leaves I found in the pantry that look like scrunched up little balls, but I poured hot water over a handful of them, and now it's a cup of actual LEAVES in there. It's like reconstituted potatoes- they're perfectly green and alive-looking leaves in my tea right now, whereas they were gray and dry before! Holy crap.


----------



## miminka

waffles 
mille feuille 
coffee x2
beer


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Orange, strawberries, grape tomatoes, green grapes, baby carrots, baked white potatoes with green onion garnish.
-No grains today but I had a lot of starch in the potatoes.
-2% milk, cheese stick, strawberry and blueberry yogurts.
-Baked salmon, 1.5 servings of whole raw almonds.
-Sweeteners, coffee and decaf, and some kind of fat on the potatoes (maybe olive oil or butter? I'm not sure).


----------



## Noca

CoastalSprite said:


> -Orange, strawberries, grape tomatoes, green grapes, baby carrots, baked white potatoes with green onion garnish.
> -No grains today but I had a lot of starch in the potatoes.
> -2% milk, cheese stick, strawberry and blueberry yogurts.
> -Baked salmon, 1.5 servings of whole raw almonds.
> -Sweeteners, coffee and decaf, Chinese green tea, and some kind of fat on the potatoes (maybe olive oil or butter? I'm not sure).


dammn you eat sooo healthy!


----------



## Noca

Extra calorie ensure
peaches and cream oatmeal with 3 tbsp of hemp seeds
water
fruit punch
large quiznos chicken, tomato, cheese, lettuce, mushroom, sub on cheese bread
chicken fingers and sweet potato fries
plum sauce
fruit yogurt cup


----------



## millenniumman75

M&Ms
Nestle Crunch mini-eggs
Apple Fig Newtons
mini-rod pretzels
bacon cheeseburger wrap with A1 Mayonnaise
French fries

coffee
Coke zero


----------



## CoastalSprite

Noca said:


> dammn you eat sooo healthy!


I'm trying to follow the food pyramid.. Still struggling to get the right ratios haha. I eat too much dairy and not enough produce.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-cocoa puffs
-donut

lunch
-chicken caesar salad
-cool ranch doritos

dinner
-turkey and cheese wrap
-garlic bread

late dinner
-chicken tenders
-fries


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Bananas, apple, strawberries, salad (Romaine, lettuce, tomato, red bell pepper).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks, peach and blueberry yogurts.
-Whole raw almonds, two servings of smoked salmon.
-Sweeteners, coffee, Chinese green tea, balsamic dressing, sundried tomato and olive oil dressing.


----------



## Billius

cheese and vegemite sandwich
weetbix in milk
whey concentrate milkshake with banana
cheese and egg sandwich with vegemite


----------



## renegade disaster

granola
decaf coffee
chicken curry

considering a banana.


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Bananas, pear, strawberries, cucumber, grape tomatoes.
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks, peach/strawberry/blueberry yogurts.
-Two servings of whole raw almonds.
-Sweeteners, coffee.

I overate yesterday and feel like crap. It's going to take weeks for my system to process all those extra calories ugh..

Edit: Didn't eat the salad.. Just wanted some finger food so I cut up some cucumber and ate it with the tomatoes.


----------



## crazaylulu

I want to be healthier lol

1 apple
1 banana
1 vegan burger
small piece of pita bread
snacks:
some gummy bears...
2 rice krispy treats + 
2 small fig newton bars.
yeahh im a fatty : P


----------



## purrfeKt13

*Ate:*

A bite of a burrito
A small side of fruit
Chocolate
1.5 tamales
Some ice cream

*Drank:*

A cup of Sprite


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Banana, baby carrots, pear, salad (Romaine, cucumber, tomato), strawberries.
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks, raspberry/blueberry yogurts.
-2 servings of whole raw almonds, 1.25 servings of dry-roasted edamame (Japanese soybeans). 
-Sweeteners, coffee, Chinese green tea, balsamic dressing.

I don't think I'll be eating the edamame much again... I bought them because they are healthy (130 calories per serving, 8 grams fibre, 14 grams protein) but it leaves this weird aftertaste. They're not bad _while _eating. It's just after. Bleh.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A baked taro
Greek yogurt and jalapeño cheese
Lamb gyro with lettuce/tomatoes + French fries
Milk duds that a coworker generously offered me
Now, I'm having dinner: stir fried napa cabbage, kimchi, tofu, fish with rice

Been eating wayyyy too many sweets and junk lately. My new job requires me to wake up before 6 am in the morning so I'm always rushing and unable to pack proper meals. That and sometimes I work night shifts at my other job after this job and I don't even get to cook or eat dinner. >_<


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Pears, banana, orange, strawberries, salad (Romaine, cucumber, red bell pepper).
-Kashi granola bar (cherry dark chocolate).
-2% milk, cheese sticks, raspberry/blueberry yogurts.
-Whole raw almonds, a tin of sardines in tomato sauce.
-Sweeteners, coffee, Chinese green tea, sundried tomato and olive oil dressing + balsamic dressing.

First time trying sardines because of the nutritional punch. Tons of vitamin D, calcium, protein, omega-3 and monounsaturates... I'm trying to incorporate more variety in my diet and not liking them, but maybe it just takes some time to acquire a liking :?


----------



## niacin

Melodies0fLife said:


> A baked taro
> Greek yogurt and jalapeño cheese
> Lamb gyro with lettuce/tomatoes + French fries
> Milk duds that a coworker generously offered me
> Now, I'm having dinner: stir fried napa cabbage, kimchi, tofu, fish with rice
> 
> Been eating wayyyy too many sweets and junk lately. My new job requires me to wake up before 6 am in the morning so I'm always rushing and unable to pack proper meals. That and sometimes I work night shifts at my other job after this job and I don't even get to cook or eat dinner. >_<


Yum! I've always wanted to try taro, but my mum is afraid of me cooking it because apparently it can be poisonous if you don't cook it right haha.

Today I had yogurt, 3 bananas, peanut butter, 2 chocolate chip waffles, and a tiny bit of maple syrup (jk, it was corn syrup and coloring labeled "maple syrup"). It was kind of a weird assortment of foods, since I never usually like any of those food items.


----------



## Lemonmonger

About 15 cheeto puffs, 20+ TATER TOTS and that's it... I love tots.


----------



## sansd

a nut bar, black tea with honey and almond milk, butter with supplements
oolong tea with honey
"mediterranean blend" frozen vegetables with jarred tomato
brussels sprouts with butter and macadamia oil
handful of macadamia nuts
three large carrots with hummus
a nut bar
barramundi fillet pan-fried in butter with lemon juice, peppermint tea, mesclun greens with an orange, peach-flavored herbal tea
goat yogurt and a banana with frozen raspberries and honey


----------



## renegade disaster

loads of decaf,
roast pork, baked potatoes, steamed broccoli,
half a tube of ready salted pringles.


----------



## mardymoo

Sunday roast for lunch and minestrone soup for dinner.


----------



## farfegnugen

A salad.


----------



## iLUVMYHOODIE

oatmeal , apple juice, rice, oatmeal, a banana, and a rib


----------



## sansd

I'm trying to stop eating by 6pm (ETA: it was actually more like 7pm) today to see if that helps with sleeping at night. I started eating a little after noon.

frozen raspberries, black tea with almond milk and honey, green tea, butter and coconut oil with vitamins
three large carrots with hummus
broccoli, green beans, and onion stir-fried in coconut oil, with tamari
mahi mahi with pineapple, onion, and jalapeños; asparagus with butter
a grilled cheese sandwich with Dubliner cheese on cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread; mesclun greens with an orange, 1 Tbsp pumpkin seeds, and balsamic vinegar; peppermint tea
a banana (around 8pm)
tiny dish of goat yogurt with honey (around 10pm)


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Banana, apple, orange, strawberries, salad (Romaine, cucumber, red/green bell peppers).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks, peach/raspberry yogurts.
-2 servings of baked salmon.
-Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero, Chinese green tea, balsamic dressing.

Still eating too much dairy. Now it's not enough grains.


----------



## Meli24R

2 scrambled eggs
banana
rice chex cereal with almond milk
sliced turkey breast, swiss and tomatoes with Italian seasoning wrapped in romaine leaves
raisons and walnuts
2 squares dark chocolate


----------



## Astrofreak6

breakfast: orange, some grain bread w/ cheese, some cereals

lunch: roasted potatoes and turkey w/ salad
desert: orange cake with coconut filling (baked by mom, gramma's birthday!)

an ice-cream for snack

Dinner: cereals


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Banana, peanut butter, and greek yogurt.
Lunch was at a hot pot buffet: loads of mustard greens and cabbage with various types of meats and seafood and then sweet che/dumplings for dessert.
I'm debating about dinner.... not very hungry....

ETA: Decided to have a little of my mom's viet style coleslaw (cabbage, herbs, chicken, onion), and sweet bean/pumpkin soup.


----------



## anonomousey

golden syrup porridge and a cup of coffee
2 pancakes with maple syrup and a glass of pepsi
roast chicken sunday dinner and glass of pepsi
warm flapjack slices with double cream

writing that out, thanks for making me realise my diet needs to be greatly improved lol


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Banana, oranges, strawberries.
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-Shredded chicken breast (was meant for salad but I just ate it plain).
-Sweeteners, coffee and decaf, Coke Zero.


----------



## WowIAmAnIDIOT

5 oatmeal raisin cookies, salmon, sweet potatoes, mixed salad, apple cinnamon muffin, 3-4 cups of coffee, jelly beans


----------



## sansd

vanilla almond bar, oolong tea with honey, four carrots with hummus
a brazil nut, an orange, black tea with honey and milk
Dubliner cheese sandwich on cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread
coconut almond bar
two carrots with hummus
Dubliner cheese sandwich on cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread
an apple
will probably have a handful of macadamia nuts, maybe goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon, maybe some other vegetable


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: baked yam
Snacks: Jalapeno cheese, a banana, a mini cookie, and matcha 
Lunch: Fish, beans, kimchi and rice; coleslaw (cabbage, herbs, chicken, onions)
Dinner is undecided.... I'm craving sunny side up eggs with bread right now though.

ETA: I had quail eggs with bread and zucchini, green beans, tomato, eggplant, and ground turkey.


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Bananas, strawberries, red grapes, baby carrots.
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-Shredded chicken.
-Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero, probably some Chinese green tea.


----------



## Astrofreak6

pork w/ spaghetti for lunch

some gums

cinnamon cokkies w/ milk for snack

sardines W/ tomato sauce and parsley w/ bread and some cheese w/ bread for dinner


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-sausage link
-bagel w/cream cheese

lunch
-pizza
-poundcake

dinner
-ham and cheese wrap

other
-pop tart for snack


----------



## sansd

black tea with milk and honey x 2
a coconut almond bar
an apple
a brazil nut, two slices of slice of cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread with a lot of butter, handful of macadamia nuts
another slice of cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread with butter
a little milk
an orange, two carrots, macadamia nuts
a coconut almond bar
spinach and three hard-boiled eggs
another slice of cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread with butter, a few sips of milk

Pretty bad. I meant to not eat more than two slices of bread per day when I bought it.


----------



## nickelbird

Things I have learned from reading this thread..

1. most people eat WAY healthier than I EVER have..
2. people eat way MORE than I do on a regular basis..

Yesterday:

1/2 packet of ramen
1 coconut milk freezer pop
1 small bowl of chicken and rice with some sauce.
1 kitkat
1 small coffee
2 bottles of water


----------



## renegade disaster

today I consumed the following;

cereal
2x bananas 
pasta with tomato and basil
a scotch egg
decaf and tea.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

nickelbird said:


> Things I have learned from reading this thread..
> 
> 1. most people eat WAY healthier than I EVER have..
> 2. people eat way MORE than I do on a regular basis..
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> 1/2 packet of ramen
> 1 coconut milk freezer pop
> 1 small bowl of chicken and rice with some sauce.
> 1 kitkat
> 1 small coffee
> 2 bottles of water


I admit... I thought I was eating very little in real life but compared to most people even at my work place and here on SAS, I feel like a pig. O_O

Breakfast: Bowl of rice with natto and nori; a slice of a baguette that I smothered with peanut butter and nutella.
Snacks: A banana, matcha tea, jalapeno string cheese, and a mini chocolate chip cookie that I made a few days ago.
Lunch: Spinach soup, rice, braised egg/pork, and a piece of salmon with kimchi.
DInner: Had some Hawaiian fast food (craving it really bad) - chicken katsu, rice, macaroni salad, fried fish and shrimp. Had some zucchini with the meal too.

And this is all going inside a tiny 4'9 girl. :no


----------



## CoastalSprite

nickelbird said:


> Things I have learned from reading this thread..
> 
> 1. most people eat WAY healthier than I EVER have..
> 2. people eat way MORE than I do on a regular basis..


Haha my body sucks.. I start feeling hungry 2-3 hours after eating, so I'm constantly eating or drinking something throughout the day. I can't concentrate on whatever else I'm supposed to be doing until I'm feeling full :blank Oink oink.
-

-Banana, pear, red grapes, strawberries, a giant salad (Romaine, canned corn, cucumber, green bell pepper).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks, peach/strawberry yogurts.
-No meat/alternative servings but a lot of protein in the dairy.
-Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero, Chinese green tea, sundried tomato olive oil dressing.


----------



## Chihiro

1 bowl of applejacks

1 bowl of ramen noodles with havarti cheese

A nutter butter

Cheetos

....this was a very bad day.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
bagel w/cream cheese

lunch
chicken quesadilla
popcorn

dinner
panini- ham and cheese
garlic bread
oreo blonde cookie


----------



## paul oakenfold

my pride


----------



## Melodies0fLife

niacin said:


> Yum! I've always wanted to try taro, but my mum is afraid of me cooking it because apparently it can be poisonous if you don't cook it right haha.


They are poisonous?? Really? I bake the tiny, fuzzy brown ones (white on inside) in a toaster oven for about 30-40 minutes, 350-400 degrees Fahrenheit. It turns really soft and a bit "slimy" on the inside. I bake it the night before and then I peel it and eat it plain as a snack or as something quick when I'm in a hurry the next day. My mom make vietnamese style soup out of the big purple ones; it's very yummy!! I've never gotten poisoned by eating them before though... o_o


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I am getting so spoiled. I swear I am going to gain like 50 pounds if this keeps up. I have had ice cream 2 days in a row now....

Breakfast:
- Scrambled egg (made in the microwave!)
- Peanut butter whole grain Cheerios with chocolate hazelnut milk
- Lime yogurt
- Sweet 'N Salty almond snack bar

Lunch:
- Pork chops
- Herb-roasted potatoes
- Roasted veggies
- Apple sauce
- Spinach salad
- Vanilla ice cream with chocolate chips and berry syrup
- 1 or 2 sips of Talking Rain tangerine (I discovered that this stuff is gross)

Dinner:
- Roast veggies 
- Salmon patty
- Rice
- Milk

Snacks:
- The rest of my chocolate bunny
- a bunch of sweet tarts


----------



## nickelbird

Melodies0fLife said:


> I admit... I thought I was eating very little in real life but compared to most people even at my work place and here on SAS, I feel like a pig. O_O
> 
> And this is all going inside a tiny 4'9 girl. :no





CoastalSprite said:


> Haha my body sucks.. I start feeling hungry 2-3 hours after eating, so I'm constantly eating or drinking something throughout the day. I can't concentrate on whatever else I'm supposed to be doing until I'm feeling full :blank Oink oink.


I hope it wasn't insulting. It was actually out of jealousy. 
Generally I can't afford to eat much healthier/more than that per day, and I LOVE food.

Today:

1 bowl of rice and chicken with sauce
1 bottle of water
pbj uncrustable
1 hotdog with bun
1 glass of wine (totes splurged on that one)


----------



## Cherry Quartz

Frosted cheerios, hamburger, fries, pizza, ice cream. XD


----------



## sansd

so far:

coffee and black tea, both with milk and maple syrup
an apple, two hard-boiled eggs
green tea with a bit of honey
overpriced veggie sandwich on rye at school
two squares 85% cocoa dark chocolate
an apple, two more squares of the chocolate, a handful of macadamia nuts, a carrot
two (?) more squares of chocolate, a bit of milk
a slice of cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread with butter


----------



## zojirushi

A cup of earl grey w/ stevia blend
Nutter Butter Bites (big bag)
Another cup of earl grey w/ stevia blend
Two bananas
Black bean and tofu enchiladas
Two cups of orange juice


----------



## zojirushi

And a bag of barbecue potato chips.


----------



## renegade disaster

cereal,
banana,
something I rustled up in a pan,
decaf,
double shot of bowmore whisky.


----------



## Sion

Vogel bread toast
Chicken sandwhich
tuna salad
4 walnuts


----------



## CoastalSprite

nickelbird said:


> I hope it wasn't insulting. It was actually out of jealousy.
> Generally I can't afford to eat much healthier/more than that per day, and I LOVE food.


Not at all  
-

-Banana, red grapes, strawberries, a big salad (iceberg lettuce, cucumber, red bell peppers).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-Whole raw almonds, tablespoon of peanut butter.
-Sweeteners, coffee, Coke Zero, sundried tomato olive oil dressing.


----------



## sansd

so far:
black tea with milk and honey, around half a coconut almond bar, two squares of 85% cocoa chocolate
two scrambled eggs cooked in butter
two platefuls of mesclun greens with miso caesar dressing, a slice of havarti, two slices of cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread topped with a slice of havarti each
more greens with dressing, another slice of havarti, rest of the coconut almond bar, green tea w/ honey

ETA: I think I had spiced apple sheep milk yogurt, two more slices of bread with havarti, more salad, and frozen cherries later.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-potato cubes
-donuts

lunch
-meatball sub
-wasabi concept chicken stir fry (that was amazing)

dinner
-chicken wings


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: zucchini and squash 
Snacks: banana, yogurt, tea, a chocolate wafer that a coworker gave me
Lunch: leftover chicken Katsu, fried shrimp, cabbage, macaroni salad, and rice
Dinner: green beans/ mushrooms, duck, and more rice


----------



## thebadshepard

breakfast: nothing
lunch: nothing
snack: some peanuts a pb and j 
dinner: nothing


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Grapes.
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-Two tablespoons almond butter, two tablespoons peanut butter.
-Three tablespoons granulated sugar, one tablespoon natural unpasteurized honey, coffee, Coke Zero, Chinese green tea.

Eugh not very healthy today. Didn't feel like eating produce, just a lot of fatty carby stuff..


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
sausage patty
banana

lunch
carved ham and a m&m cookie

dinner
chicken quesadilla

soon to come late night dinner
buffalo chicken wrap
french fries


----------



## sansd

black tea with milk and maple syrup, two slices cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread with two slices havarti, mesclun greens w/ miso caesar dressing, oolong tea
a coconut almond bar
mesclun greens w/ miso caesar dressing, two slices cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread and two slices havarti
an apple, two frozen cherries, two scrambled eggs cooked in butter with frozen rainbow chard and jarred plum tomatoes
two more slices of havarti
a coconut almond bar
macadamia nuts, frozen cherries

I finished a 1-lb. tub of mesclun greens in less than 24 hours. It's so much easier to eat salad greens when I have dressing for them so I don't have to chop up fruit in order to make them taste good.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Enoki mushrooms, squash, and green beans with a baked sweet potato for breakfast. 
Lunch was fish, tiny shrimps, rice, and more veggie stir fry.
Snacks included a chocolate covered graham cracker, grapes, a mini cookie, and a small pork filled bun.
Dinner was zucchini and green onion pancake.

Now I'm in the mood for some cheese.... :blank


----------



## FerociousFleur

-Coffee w/ almond milk
-English muffin w/ peanut butter
-Banana

-Tofu Shirataki noodles w/ laughing cow cheese (surprisingly good!)
-Some granola

Hopefully making vegan chile verde tonight... bought all the ingredients, but kinda intimidated by the recipe D:


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-2 bananas

lunch
-turkey and cheese sub
-cool ranch chips
-cookies

dinner
-chicken breast

and hopefully soon late night dinner coming up
-chicken tenders! (or maybe mozzerella sticks!)


----------



## sansd

two chocolate-covered nut bars before I went to bed (probably shouldn't have had them), lavender chamomile tea
four carrots with hummus, green tea, tiny dish of goat milk yogurt with honey and cinnamon
spring greens w/ caesar dressing, black tea with almond milk and maple syrup
an apple, a coconut almond bar, macadamia nuts
black tea with almond milk and maple syrup, spring greens w/ caesar dressing
barramundi fillet with lemon juice, a cara cara orange, tiny dish of goat milk yogurt with honey and cinnamon x 2
another orange, more salad greens with dressing, more goat milk yogurt with honey and cinnamon
lentils, spinach, tomato, and onion; yet another little dish of goat yogurt with honey and cinamon; lavender chamomile tea


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: 0% Greek yogurt with a few mixed nuts and psyllium husk mixed in
Lunch: Egg white omelette with lots of veggies
Post workout snack: An apple, a big carrot, and a little bit of yogurt
Dinner: Veggies and seasoned tofu
Beverages: Coffee and lots of water


----------



## always starting over

Quesadilla, reaeeally good fish tacos, 2 double IPAS, now I'm about to eat a pizza because it's 420


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Red grapes, orange, salad (Romaine, canned corn, strawberries).
-Whole wheat bread, Kashi granola bar (cherry dark chocolate).
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-No meat/alternatives.
-2 tablespoons granulated sugar, coffee, herbal tea, sundried tomato olive oil dressing.


----------



## The endless trip

I had a fry around noon, fried bread, bacon, mushrooms, an egg and a sausage..
The I had a small bag of nuts in the evening.. and a few cups of tea!


----------



## LonelyDuckling

1 Large Big Mac meal with a coke, and one apple cake. Damn, lol.


----------



## Meli24R

2 scrambled eggs with small avocado, roma tomato and onions
salad
apple with 1 tbsp natural crunchy peanut butter
greek yogurt
refried beans
baked barbecue chips


----------



## Sinatra

A bowl of corn flakes, 3 awesome cookies, a glazed doughnut from Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Mango, avocado, tangerine, and cottage cheese; peanut butter on a thin slice of whole wheat bread
-Vietnamese sandwich with deli meat, pickled daikon/carrots, herbs and liver pate
-A tiny jelly thingy filled with sweet mung beans and coconut pieces 

Going to the movies later on with him; will probably eat out afterwards... maybe...

ETA: Did not eat dinner; went movie hopping the whole night so all I had was buttered popcorn and a bit of soda.


----------



## tristatejosh

brunch
-bagel w/cream cheese
-cocoa puffs
-2 bananas
-ice cream

dinner
-pizza
-ice cream

snack
-tenders


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Strawberries, red grapes, salad (baby spinach, red bell pepper, cucumber).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks, berry/peach yogurts.
-Canned herring in hot sauce.
-2 tablespoons granulated sugar, coffee, Coke Zero, herbal tea, barbeque sauce.


----------



## sansd

so far:

before bed: an under-ripe banana with almond butter, almond milk, cinnamon, and ginger
frozen raspberries, an apple with almond butter (not as much as I usually use), spring greens w/ miso caesar dressing, black tea with almond milk and maple syrup x 2
more spring greens w/ miso caesar dressing
frozen broccoli, green beans, onion, and salad shrimp stir-fried in coconut oil, with tamari; green tea
leftover lentils, spinach, onion, and tomato; a little bit of goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon; three carrots with hummus
a smoothie (a banana, frozen blackberries, almond milk, 1T pumpkin seeds, 1T pea protein powder), neapolitan-flavored honeybush tea with almond milk and maple syrup
an apple with almond butter


----------



## user19981

Drank: coffee, water, lemon water, apple juice, milk, V8.

Ate: Two BLTs, pretzels, a banana, kale with ranch salad dressing, blueberries, granola cereal, an orange, an apple, and mozzarella cheese.

I need to go grocery shopping...


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-sausage egg and cheese croissant
-potato cubes
-banana
-scrambled eggs

lunch
-pork loin
-romaine salade
-banana

dinner
-ham and cheese wrap 
-banana


----------



## kittyxbabe

Breakfast: Bagel with 1 egg and a slice of cheese
Snack: 500 mL carton of chocolate milk
Lunch: Red delicious apple, a salad wrap with hummus, shredded carrots, romaine lettuce and turkey, bottle of water
Snack: Small bowl of oatmeal with milk and fresh peaches
Dinner: Grilled chicken breast with a little spaghetti sauce and shredded cheese, boiled potatoes and gravy
Bedtime snack: Frozen banana on a stick 


I'm recovering from an ED..


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Bananas, sauteed green veggies.
-No grains.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-Baked salmon, shredded chicken.
-2 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, Coke Zero, herbal tea.


----------



## sansd

black tea with almond milk and maple syrup x 2, too many "jalapeño smokehouse" flavored almonds, two scrambled eggs cooked in butter
too many "jalapeño smokehouse" flavored almonds again, a handful of macadamia nuts
close to a whole bag of "mediterranean blend" frozen vegetables with marinara sauce and macadamia nut oil
a crispy onion shrimp tempura roll, two cups of herbal teas (1 lavender chamomile, 1 peach-flavored), spring greens with miso caesar dressing
most of a 90% cocoa dark chocolate bar (some of it with honey or maple for additional sweetness)
a chocolate-covered nut bar, an orange


----------



## WowIAmAnIDIOT

-1 bowl of frosted shredded wheat, 2% milk
-4 cups of orange/raspberry herbal tea
-1 calzone w/banana peppers, pepperoni
-1 cup coffee


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Bananas, orange, strawberries, salad (baby spinach, cucumber, red bell pepper).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks, berry/peach yogurts.
-Whole raw almonds, two servings of smoked salmon.
-2 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, herbal tea, way too much Coke Zero, parmesan olive oil dressing.


----------



## swampchild

- yogurt with fitness cereal and pineapple
- coffee
- 1/2 bowl of soup, beef stirfry with rice and vegetables

Strangely, I haven't had an appetite lately... been very stressed.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-waffle
-cheerios
-banana

lunch
-turkey and cheese panini
-banana

dinner
-turkey and cheese panini


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A bunch of stuff...

A baked yam, a bun filled with pork...
Mango and banana with cottage cheese....
Carrots with hummus...
A bit of avocado sushi rolls; mayo tuna sushi rolls....
A gelatin thingy with mung beans and coconut pieces...
Half of a chocolate covered graham cracker that a co worker gave me....
Brown rice-matcha tea with a small piece of pandan cake...

And now I'm hungry for dinner. O_O

Spinach, raisins, brown rice, pork, sausage, kimchi.....


----------



## mzmz

*3 cups of coffee*

last one had milk and suger

2 apple juice

one cup peach pieces

crackers

healthy bread with butter

2 apples. gee no wonder im hungry.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Breakfast: 2 eggs over hard, a couple pieces of turkey bacon

Snack: banana and a cup of coffee

Lunch: Spinach with some meat, peach iced tea

Dessert: Fruit tart

I feel pretty full still, so I am probably gonna skip dinner and just grab some grapes. Or some oatmeal.


----------



## sansd

black tea with almond milk and too much maple syrup, three squares 90% cocoa dark chocolate, a chocolate-covered nut bar
an orange
spring greens with miso caesar dressing
the rest of the flavored almonds (again, way too many)
carrots with hummus
a couple spoonfuls of butter
several more oranges and a pan-fried salmon fillet with lemon juice


----------



## catcharay

morning was 1 banana, 1 instant coffee 
large snickers bar, 6x mini packets of Twisties 
dinner will be mushrooms and some vegetables, prawns


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Bananas, orange, strawberries, salad (baby spinach, green bell pepper, cucumber).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks, berry/peach yogurts.
-3 servings smoked salmon.
-2 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, herbal tea, too much Coke Zero, barbeque sauce.

I like using bbq sauce for my veggies sometimes but it has no fat, so I added an extra serving of salmon to eat with the salad. Some vitamins in the greens (A, D, E, K) are fat-soluble so I assume they absorb better with some fat.

The orange I ate was also disappointingly dry.. I ate it (and the strawberries) with yogurt.


----------



## Keyblade

Breakfast: 4 slices of bread with Tuna salad
Lunch: 2 brown sandwiches with Nutella
Dinner: Mashed potatoes with turkey schnitzel and dressed salad with feta cheese
Desert: Pudding with spinkles
Extra:: 1 banana


----------



## swampchild

Breakfast
- 2 pc toast and an easy over egg
- coffee

Lunch
- 1/2 order of chinese noodle stirfry
- spring roll

Dinner
- Soup


----------



## FerociousFleur

-2 donut holes
-1 1/2 cookies (choco chip & snickerdoodle )
-2 slices cheese pizza
-some pineapple & cantaloupe

-banana
-chips
-Baja Fresh burrito bowl

Yeeeah... lotsa food! At least there was some fruit mixed in! It was my last day student teaching, so everyone brought in a TON of goodies


----------



## sansd

three scrambled eggs cooked in butter, black tea with almond milk and maple syrup, white tea with honey
lots of frozen vegetables with macadamia oil and marinara sauce
carrots with hummus, butter, green tea
two chocolate-covered nut bars
several spoonfuls of butter due to lack of other food
french toast (three slices sprouted grain bread, two eggs) with maple syrup and almond milk, and a tomato (because the skin was kind of broken and it worried me)

I (ETA: still) need to buy groceries.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-some scrambled eggs
-whole wheat bread with peanut butter
-2 bananas

lunch
-chicken quesadiila
-sun chips original flavor

dinner
-turkey with gravy
-3 bananas


----------



## swampchild

Breakfast
- 2 pc toast w/ butter
- 1 over easy egg

Lunch
- 1/2 bowl soup
- 2 meatballs, veggies, and rice

Dinner
- Homemade guacamole with a bowl of spicey lays chips


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Banana, orange, strawberries, salad (baby spinach, tomato, orange bell pepper).
-Whole wheat bread, whole wheat flax tortilla.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-2 servings smoked salmon.
-2 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, herbal tea, too much Coke Zero once again, and bbq sauce.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-scrambled eggs
-banana

lunch
-chicken
-mashed potatoes
-banana
-gelatin

dinner
-bbq chicken
-bbq pork
-dinner roll
-corn on the cob


----------



## sansd

green tea
an apple with almond butter
1-2 spoonfuls of butter
two chocolate-covered nut bars
spiced apple sheep yogurt
mediterranean frozen vegetables with macadamia oil, marinara sauce, and a slice of havarti
french toast (two slices sprouted grain bread, two eggs) with maple syrup, whipped cream, and a small glass of milk
a banana with whipped cream, a few frozen raspberries, and a little bit of milk

Not a good day, especially sugar-wise, but French toast :love2, and I hadn't had whipped cream in sixteen years.

I'm going to try to avoid almonds tomorrow.


----------



## Nono441

an apple
ravioli

yeah I woke up after dinner lol


----------



## KeithJorgensen

Past with cheese and coffee


----------



## popeet

chicken boiled in gourmet boullion and onions
ramen with green onion and egg 
california rolls & miso soup & seaweed salad
tons of hot chocolate
chocolate cake (a tiny slice)

i gotta stay away from: 

chocolate
dairy
soy
gluten

i have eaten all of those today and i feel mentally ill.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Breakfast - 
Tropical berocca
Vanilla honey oatmeal w/water

Lunch - 
Chicken noodles (ramen)
Sesame seeds
Dark soy sauce 

Snack -
Cadburys highlights (fudge - 40 cal)

Dinner -
Tomato and herb risotto


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Banana, orange, strawberries.
-2 whole wheat flax tortillas.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-1.5 servings baked salmon.
-2 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, Coke Zero.


----------



## swampchild

Breakfast
- Fitness cereal 
- Chopped pineapple
- Berry yogurt
- Black coffee

Lunch
- Bit of pork
- Rice
- Vegetables
- Patacones

Dinners
- Corn tortilla w/ cheese
- Hot chocolate

Snack
- Some chips eek


----------



## sansd

frozen raspberries with whipped cream, black tea with milk and maple syrup
whipped cream
a slice of sprouted grain bread with a slice of havarti
two scrambled eggs with a slice of havarti, white tea
more whipped cream
a tuna burger sandwich on sprouted grain bread with romaine, tomato, and a slice of havarti; asparagus with butter; an orange; romaine and the rest of the tomato with miso caesar dressing; more whipped cream
another orange


----------



## tristatejosh

Yesterday

breakfast
-omelette with cheese
-sausage, egg and cheese english muffin

lunch
-romaine salad
-pasta bowl
-4 bananas

dinner
-protein bar

dessert
-chocolate cake
-chocolate strawberry


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Orange, strawberries, salad (avocado, tomatoes, cucumber).
-Whole wheat flax tortillas.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-2 servings of smoked salmon.
-2 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, Coke Zero, herbal tea. Salt and pepper for the lettuce-less salad.


----------



## sansd

so far:
whipped cream
an orange
the rest of the whipped cream
three hard-boiled eggs and frozen spinach, romaine with miso caesar dressing
lemon water
a slice of sprouted grain bread with a slice of havarti
French toast (two eggs, two slices sprouted grain bread) with maple syrup and a small glass of milk


----------



## Melodies0fLife

This morning I had an egg and natto with rice and nori.
Then I ate lunch with my parents: tofu, bitter melon, pork meatballs, bean sprouts/chives, and a bit of braised catfish.
Then I had a snack attack: basil/tomato string cheese, tangerines, and a chocolate cake roll with brown rice tea.
In a bit, I'm gonna eat spring rolls with family: lettuce, cilantro, rice noodles, shrimp, and sliced beef/pork.


----------



## Keyblade

Lunch
- Water
- 6 slices of bread with cheese spread
- Quark with lemon flavors

Dinners
- Salad with feta cheese and carrots
- Water
- Steak
- Mashed Potatoes

Snack
- Banana and another portion of quark with lemon flavor


----------



## KrustyBroccoli

10:09 pm right now. all I've eaten today it's a bowl of tomato and lentil sauce. it's homemade like all my food. not a lot of food in my place right now. I'm having a case of the poor me's.


----------



## swampchild

Breakfast
- Fitness cereal with berry yogurt
- 1 mandarin

Lunch
- A coke and a water
- Bit of pork with rice, small salad, potatoes
- 1/2 piece of some mouse cake thing...

Dinner
- Cheese sandwich
- Extra bun

And a beer for good measure...


----------



## SuperSky

So far...
3 weetbix with milk
1 pepperoni stick
2 cheese rolls
4 pieces of chocolate

Planned for dinner...
lentil salad with basil, feta cheese, red onion
spaghetti


----------



## sas111

Rye bread, strawberries, an apple, lettuce, tbs coconut oil and a green juice. Dear..That seems like quite a bit.


----------



## FerociousFleur

-vegetarian chile verde
-banana
-string cheese
-corn chowder
-shirataki noodles w/ laughing cow cheese
-pickles w/ mustard (love this!! is that weird? :b)

Kind of a lot, but the soups were both from a low calorie cookbook. I think it actually added up to less than 1000 calories... not a big deal for me, been stress eating all through finals week. D:


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Apple, two oranges, strawberries, salad (avocado, cucumber, tomatoes).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-Whole natural almonds.
-2 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, Goodnight Blend Tea (chamomile and spearmint), Coke Zero, salt/pepper for the salad.


----------



## Zatch

Breakfast: A single cinnamon roll

Lunch: wat

Dinner: Grilled chicken in gravy, steamed carrots, rice, yams, and some yellow ish. I think it was cornbread.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

I made soft scrambled eggs with cream cheese and chives; ate it with a flat bread and had some carrots/hummus on the side. Then I ate a zucchini/cucumber/green onion pancake with some shrimp and pork. Then I ate a sticky rice/mochi/mung bean ball thingy. Then I had dinner with my parents which was some rice with taro/pork/veggie soup. 

Today was a yummy day. X_x


----------



## Sherbear

Count Chocula and strawberries! Not together though...


----------



## misstalia

its 2pm here and i've eaten three slices of toasted bread with cheese, jam, butter, and a large bowl of multigrain weetbix crush with maple syrup. i plan to eat better later...


----------



## sansd

before bed: two tangelos, a banana, a little milk
an apple
three scrambled eggs cooked in butter with spinach and a slice of havarti, white tea
frozen raspberries
French toast (two slices sprouted grain bread, two eggs, almond milk) with maple syrup and a little milk
an apple with almond butter
I'll probably have spring greens with miso caesar dressing.


----------



## rdrr

hot dogs
shells and cheese
donuts


----------



## dontwaitupforme

rdrr said:


> shells and cheese


what are they? :b


----------



## Nono441

Monday 29 April, 2013
---------------------

Breakfast: some bread
Lunch: chicken nuggets and fries
Dinner: noodle takeaway


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Plain 0% Greek yogurt with 1 tbs flaxmeal mixed in, couple of pieces of celery, and a tangerine

Will have some veggies with scrambled egg whites for dinner


Not much today, haven't had much of an appetite


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Two bananas, stirfry components (snow peas, baby corn, mushrooms, asparagus, ginger).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk.
-Stirfry components (2 servings wild pink salmon, tiger prawns).
-1.25 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, Coke Zero, vegetable oil in the stirfry. 

(I constantly compartmentalize my daily diet into food groups in my head).


----------



## Lemonmonger

3 Bulls Eyes candies, one lemon Jolly Rancher (not good, by the way), half a can of tomato soup and... a banana.


----------



## thebadshepard

breakfast: nothing
lunch: seasme chicken, roll
snack: potato chips, mamba candies, bread and olive oil, chicken, 
dinner: leftover carraba's stuff
dessert: raw cookie dough


----------



## scythe7

I ate my self pity along with some of my tears. 

No but seriously, An omelet for breakfast, and some chicken and bread for lunch. its only 2pm here.


----------



## tristatejosh

Yesterday

breakfast
-sausage
-pancakes
-scrambled eggs
-banana

lunch
-nothing -__-

dinner
-chicken parm
-banana
-turkey sub


----------



## renegade disaster

a few sandwiches and thats all. really bad diet recently.


----------



## Nono441

Tuesday 30 April, 2013
---------------------

Breakfast: nothing
Lunch: chicken nuggets and fries (lol)
Dinner: spaghetti bolognese

Tomorrow's forecast:

Breakfast: nothing
Lunch: instant noodles
Dinner: [unknown]


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

-cream cheese donut
-turkey sausages
-glass of milk
-cup of coffee

this is all breakfast


----------



## FerociousFleur

-bread with peanut butter & honey
-cheese stick
-grilled cheese
-ice cream with lite hershey's syrup (...oops)

Tried making vegan cheese sauce, but it was a massive fail... sooo I wound up eating actual cheese. *facepalm* :teeth


----------



## sansd

a tangelo
black tea with almond milk and maple syrup, green tea
two platefuls of spring greens with miso caesar dressing, a shaving of butter
a banana
a pan-fried salmon fillet with lemon juice, a tangelo, lemon water
an apple with almond butter
spring greens with miso caesar dressing
a banana

yesterday: black tea with almond milk and maple syrup, green tea, an apple with almond butter x 2, a brazil nut, spring greens with miso caesar dressing (x 3?), butter, a banana, a crispy onion shrimp tempura roll, french toast (two slices sprouted grain bread, two eggs) with maple syrup and almond milk, another banana, a tangelo


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Half a bagel with cream cheese.
Mozzarella and Colby jack string cheese.
Sliced strawberries with Greek yogurt and some crumbled chewy cookie bits.
Chinese spinach soup, tofu, kimchi, fish with rice.
Carrots with hummus.


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Banana, strawberries, salad (Romaine, green bell pepper, cucumber, tomato).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, strawberry/raspberry/blueberry yogurts.
-A serving of smoked wild sockeye salmon.
-1.25 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, jasmine tea, Coke Zero, bbq sauce.


----------



## Meli24R

pomegranate juice
pineapple chunks
natural peanut butter and honey mixed with greek yogurt
raw broccoli with ranch dip
beans
chicken stir fry (brown rice, mushrooms, peas and chicken with soy sauce)


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Mixed vegetables
Air-popped popcorn topped with a teaspoon of olive oil and nutritional yeast
Psyllium husk mixed with water and flaxmeal
Scrambled egg whites


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Bananas, apple, 3/4 of a cucumber, strawberries.
-A lot of whole wheat bread... was eating out of restlessness around noon.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-A serving of smoked wild sockeye.
-1.25 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, Coke Zero, jasmine tea.


----------



## MoonlightSky

-Apple.
-Grapes.
-Vegetarian moussaka.


----------



## ladymacbeth

So, I am seeing mostly good healthy foods. Suppose this posting was about that? Seemed a little random. I am dieting. I ate two meals and thought about them before I made them. The day is about 3/4ths over so, I will eat again. Something light, but healthy. Oatmeal. Yes, and a cup of pomegranate tea. I like tea.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Berocca 
Honey/cinnamon porridge 

Mixed peppers w/ rice 

Orange

Cup of highlights
Green tea 
Sparkling 'peach water' 
Actual water..


----------



## sansd

an apple with almond butter, a brazil nut, black tea with almond milk and maple syrup
lemon water, boiled [frozen] spinach and three hard-boiled eggs
spring greens with miso caesar dressing, shaving of butter
frozen vegetables (less broccoli than usual, lots of green beans, onion) stir-fried in coconut oil with tamari
spiced apple sheep milk yogurt
half a bag of frozen cherries
[frozen] butternut squash with macadamia oil and butter
goat milk yogurt with honey and cinnamon
an apple with almond butter


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
omelet with cheese
cocoa puffs

lunch
chicken quesadilla
sun chips original

dinner
chicken wings
brownie

snacks
swiss rolls
doritos
goya maria cookies


----------



## PurrPanther

:hyper


----------



## catcharay

Breakfast:A chicken salad sandwich (brown bread), 1 a seeded bread roll
Lunch: A big handful of almonds
Dinner: 70% cacao Lindt dark chocolates (1/2 a block)
Vegetable juice (gross)
600 ml Coke zero

(Trying to be healthy)


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Banana, three oranges, apple, salad (Romaine, baby spinach, avocado).
-Whole wheat bread.
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-A serving of smoked wild salmon.
-1.25 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, Coke Zero, lemon ginseng green tea, Montreal spice bbq sauce.

Holy crap the new bbq sauce I'm trying is indeed spicy, and more salty than I was expecting. Guess this is why people put it on meat rather than salads like the weirdo I am..


----------



## mzmz

*So much chinese food*

cheese its

a yougert

3 coffees

3 kool aids

one plate that had chow main, 2 egg rolls and about a cup of brocolli


----------



## itsjustin

Cup of Cheerios with soy milk
Whole wheat bread with Swiss and American cheese, jalapeno, cucumber, spinach, vinegar
String cheese
Chocolate milk
2 Multivitamins
An ice cream bar I was forced to eat because my coworker bought one for me


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-scrambled eggs
-sausage links
-cocoa puffs

lunch
-buffalo chicken wrap
-french fries
-beef burrito with salsa

dinner
-turkey sandwich 
-3 cookies

late snack
-mozzarella sticks


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Vitamins, porridge, water.. Bla.

Night before begin Cleanse/Diet/Fitness:

- Half my weight in dominos pizza (tandoori chicken - cheese bites)
-Garlic bread
-Ben + Jerrys Ice cream (Fudge Brownie)
-Half baked cookies (combined with ice cream - highly recommended)

D coke and flavoured water (peach, grape, rasberry, elderberry, pear)

Very satisfied


----------



## Consider

4 bottles of aquafina
An orange
2 bud lights

Last 35 or so hours
No particular order


----------



## CoastalSprite

-Three apples, two oranges, salad (baby spinach, cucumber, carrot).
-Whole wheat bread, Kashi bar (chocolate dark cherry).
-2% milk, cheese sticks.
-One tbsp almond butter, a serving of smoked wild salmon.
-1.25 tbsp granulated sugar, coffee, Coke Zero, lemon ginseng green tea, brown sugar sauce.


----------



## Noca

2 x extra calorie ensure drinks
4 x fruit yogurt cups
ground beef mixed with cheese, rice and tomatoes
foot long steak and cheese subway sub with double the cheese and tomato sauce on cheese bread
fruit yogurt parfait with granola
iced tea
water
juice box
chocolate chip granola bar


----------



## sansd

black tea with almond milk and maple syrup, a brazil nut, some butter
spring greens with miso caesar dressing (a few times)
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon (a few times)
two scrambled eggs cooked in butter
two chocolate-covered nut bars
an orange
an apple

I might have some more salad before I go to bed.


----------



## popeet

Cashews


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

philly cheese steak pizza


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Natto, rice, nori in the morning.
2 mini pork buns while driving to a resort/hotel for my dance performance.
Fudge squares from the hotel (SO YUMMY!!)
Fried rice, broccoli and beef, and peppercorn shrimp/asparagus with my dance instructor. 
Now family is making noodle soup. 

Today was a great day...


----------



## bobbythegr8

Banana, orange juice, coffee, 4 slices of ham, spaghetti and meatballs, cut up sausage, garlic bread, 9 beers.


----------



## sansd

before bed: a chocolate-covered nut bar
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
an apple, a brazil nut, some butter with my vitamins
green tea
spring greens with miso caesar dressing
a pan-fried salmon fillet (cooked in butter) with lemon juice, an orange
another orange
beets (a whole bag frozen) with macadamia oil, butter, and lemon juice
black tea with almond milk and maple syrup
black-eyed peas (a whole bag frozen) with kale and onion, cooked with macadamia oil
four slices of havarti, a banana


----------



## popeet

cashews
lamb with raisins*
potato chips
pear juice
salad with anchovy mayo dressing*
gyoza

and that's just before lunch!


----------



## catcharay

For breakfast - a bowl of natural yoghurt with sultanas and a mix of frozen berries, tea 
so lunch is an avocado sandwich with soy & linseed bread
2 mandarins 
and dinner was garlic and oyster sauce chicken thigh fillets with broccoli and tomatoes
plus some coke zero
and now, the evening, 1 coffee

go me


----------



## sansd

before bed: a chocolate-covered nut bar, an orange
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon, black tea with almond milk and maple syrup, green tea with a little honey, spring greens with miso caesar dressing
two vanilla almond nut bars, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
a pan-fried salmon fillet with lemon juice, an orange
an apple, spring greens with miso caesar dressing, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon, lavender chamomile tea, two more nut bars

Way too many nut bars. Yesterday I ate 8 slices of cheese (havarti) and no vegetables (also goat yogurt, apples, scrambled eggs, a blackberry-banana smoothie, and frozen cherries).


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Second day, week 1 'meditteranean diet' (Yesterday)

Breakfast:
Oats + 250ml skim milk

Snack: 
Omelette (2 white, 1 yolk)
Handful of walnuts

Lunch:
Spinnach, Rocket, Watercress salad
130g Honduras prawns
50g Rice

Snack: 
Shredded Wheat + 250ml skim milk

Dinner:
Salad as before 
120g Salmon 

Before bed:
Handful of walnuts
Cherry muller light 

Continue to eat similarly until Sunday.. Pretty easy.


----------



## Billius

vegemite cream cheese and egg andwich
small cranberry juice
mandarin
small pink lady apple
pasta w. tomato sauce
milkshake w. whey casein linseed pb oats and honey
about 3 of homemade rice chickpea and vegetable thing we'll call vegeburger
too much food, I really need to learn to eat less


----------



## Consider

Water (bottled)
A square slice of pizza


----------



## popeet

Fresh potatoes boiled in dill and garlic
Roasted chicken
Root vegetable stew: turnip, celery, rutabaga, carrot, leek, onion in chicken stock.
Pear juice
Raisins


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-waffle
-sausage
-scrambled
-english muffin

lunch
-chicken quesadilla

dinner
-grilled chicken
-2 bananas

and a late night breakfast to come sponsered by my university.


----------



## sansd

black tea with maple syrup and almond milk, green tea, four nut bars (two at a time), 2-3 apples, 2-3 platefuls of spring greens with miso caesar dressing, spinach and three hard-boiled eggs, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon (several times)


----------



## Meli24R

hummus
roasted red potatoes and carrots
sauteed mushrooms and onions with sauerkraut
dark chocolate
nuts and raisons
pineapple smoothie


----------



## popeet

cashews
raisins
baked chicken breast
ramen 
carrots
fresh potatoes
basmati rice
gummi candy (3 pcs)
leftover root vegetable soup
half-caff
pear juice
chocolate shake flavored sparking water


----------



## tristatejosh

brunch
-omelette with ham and cheese
-sausage links

dinner
-chicken wings
-grilled chicken


----------



## sansd

black tea w/ maple syrup and almond milk, goat yogurt w/ honey and cinnamon, two nut bars, spring greens w/ miso caesar dressing
another nut bar, white tea
a smoothie (a banana, frozen raspberries, almond milk, 1T pea protein powder)
spring greens w/ miso caesar dressing
two scrambled eggs cooked in butter; oatmeal (.5c rolled oats) with almond milk, 2T raisins, 2t pumpkin seeds, .5T butter, and cinnamon


----------



## sansd

so far:
before bed: a nut bar
black tea with almond milk and maple syrup, three hard-boiled eggs with boiled frozen spinach, green tea
green tea
beets (10 oz bag frozen) with macadamia oil and lemon juice
probably about 2c each frozen broccoli, green beans, and onion stir-fried in coconut oil, with tamari
an apple, four slices of havarti, three chocolate-covered nut bars


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-eggs
-donut
-french toast sticks

lunch
-pasta ala vodka
-banana
-brownie and ice cream

dinner
-chicken tenders
-french fries


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A slice of whole wheat bread with peanut butter. A salad with sprouts,
Strawberries with greek yogurt and a bit of flan.
Mango chicken curry with basmati rice. Cashews, almonds and dried cranberries.
Veggie samosas. String cheese. A bit of almond/green beans. 

Wow... Ate a lot today!!


----------



## renegade disaster

coffee and two macaroons

thats about all I want to eat at the moment.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Baked yam and peanut butter on whole wheat bread.
Strawberries, flan, cheese, and a small slice of butter cake.
Rice, bamboo shoots, pork, green beans.
Reese's buttercup and a few small pieces of chocolate graham cookie.
Subway sandwich for dinner.


----------



## niacin

Green apple
Crunchy peanut butter
2 bananas
4 eggs
1/2 cup blueberries


----------



## sansd

before bed: a slice of havarti
an apple with three slices of havarti, green tea
an apple with a slice of havarti, an orange
black tea with almond milk and maple syrup
a slice of havarti, broccoli slaw, an orange
a small number of raisins
rehydrated pea soup with less than the whole packet of seasoning
honeybush tea with almond milk and maple syrup
a pan-fried barramundi fillet with lemon juice, spring greens with miso caesar dressing, lavender chamomile tea
a banana, a slice of havarti, spring greens with miso caesar dressing x 2


----------



## catcharay

Breakfast was 1 big Mac burger,
lunch was a small bowl of granola and almonds, 1 banana, 1 mandarin;
dinner was 1 oven baked basa fillet seasoned with Moroccan spices, tomatoes and cauliflower, handful of prawns and a lot of granola before dinner
Coke zero


----------



## Pierre1

Breakfast: 4 healthy biscuits and a cup of tea
Lunch: Boiled egg (no mayo) and lettuce sandwich
3 biscuits
Dinner: Lasgne and salad, fizzy drink 

thats all.


----------



## Meli24R

tablespoon natural peanut butter 
banana
green tea frappuccino
probably not going to eat anything else, have a sinus infection and no appetite


----------



## sansd

so far:
an apple with a slice of havarti, green tea with honey
a banana
black tea with almond milk and maple syrup
a barramundi fillet with lemon juice, two platefuls of spring greens with miso caesar dressing
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon, a small number of raisins, a few bites of broccoli slaw (it smelled/tasted off, even just after I opened it)
frozen raspberries, more goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
french toast (3 slices sprouted grain bread, 2 eggs) cooked in butter with maple syrup and almond milk


----------



## slytherin

breakfast: gluten free pancakes with real maple syrup and 2 scrambled eggs
snack: pear
lunch: gluten free pasta with pasta sauce (mushrooms, onions, garlic)
dinner: ground pork and maple-flavoured beans
after-dinner snack: hot cocoa with soy milk


----------



## catcharay

For breakfast, I ate a bowl of natural yoghurt with banana and sultanas,some almonds English breakfast tea;
lunch was frozen yoghurt with toppings of watermelon, almonds and granola
Coke zero
dinner was roasted skinless chicken with a side of cauliflower


----------



## will22

chicken and lots of muesli cereal


----------



## cozynights

A buttered bread, an yogurt and a piece of dark chocolate. I'm feeling nauseous though...


----------



## dontwaitupforme

2 toffee muller light w/ crushed walnuts

4 Hobnobs

Diet club orange

Blackberry sparkling water.. (Cheat day)


----------



## berlingot

anyone else keep a food journal?

two pretzel buns & a soy mocha latte for breakfast
seafood salad for lunch


----------



## dontwaitupforme

berlingot said:


> anyone else keep a food journal?
> 
> two pretzel buns & a soy mocha latte for breakfast
> seafood salad for lunch


My fitness pal app. Calorie count/burn calculator too.

EDIT: Basically a journal


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-waffle

lunch
-bbq chicken
-hamburger
-dinner rolls
-avocado

dinner
-hamburger


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Coffee 
Banana
Macaroni and cheese

I've been eating like garbage lately and I can feel it.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Lunch: Cucumber + cream cheese sandwich
A cup of hot earl grey
A caramel machiato

Dinner: Egg salad sandwich
2 bottles of water


----------



## cosmicslop

calamari
seafood paella
tuna nigiri
vanilla ice cream sandwich

the restaurant we went to today had complimentary glass of wine for the moms, but i'm the one who drank it huhuhu


----------



## JackT

Woke up at 5PM and I had to go out to eat with my mom for mothersdays.. I ate 1 pork rib... only thing ive eaten in the past 3 days... not even hungry


----------



## Meli24R

greek yogurt
banana
tablespoon milk chocolate chips
2 roma tomatoes, turkey slices and swiss with Italian seasoning
green beans
couple tortilla chips with salsa
hummus


----------



## Zack

Breakfast: Weetabix (3 pieces) with raisins and obviously (skimmed) milk (~440 calories)
Lunch: Sushi (4 pieces) - I like the ones rolled in sesame seeds (270 calories)
And later...
Dinner: I am having braised steak and mash (390 calories) and some homemade apple tart (~400 calories)


----------



## catcharay

Breakfast was a banana and cinnamon sandwich with wholemeal bread,
lunch was nearly half a block of dark chocolate,
after school comfort was 1 chicken skewer and 1 salmon sushi roll 
and dinner was too many honey soy? chicken wings (sh-t), with mixed veggies


----------



## Chrissysoul

I have had:

eggs with cheddar cheese , bacon, half avocado. 

smoothie: carrot, yogurt (plain), banana, strawberry, blueberry, cucumber, avocado, lettuce.

rice with chicken, apple, tomato, broccoli, carrot, zucchini, olive oil, lemon, pepper, butter. 

chewy bar with chocolate, and chocolate chips. lol usually a lot more sugar than this day.


----------



## berlingot

missed breakfast.
had a pretzel bun & a chicken empanada for lunch.
soy mocha latte, cranberry juice, water.


----------



## cosmicslop

oatmeal
pho
coconut boba smoothie
chili dog
snickers
bounce by iggy azalea


----------



## allrisesilver

Two brown sugar poptarts
some pasta salad and a piece of meatloaf

drank some powerade


----------



## slytherin

Breakfast: Quinoa with almond milk and yogurt with half a banana
Snack: 2 pieces gluten free bread with organic peanut butter
Lunch: 2 pieces gluten free bread with organic peanut butter (I'm a little bit obsessed)
Dinner: Grilled salmon fillet and two slices of tomato with salt and pepper
Snack: Kale chips

All that food and it still only adds up to 1000 calories (and I burned off 500 with exercise today, whoops)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Baked yams. A blt chicken wrap. Strawberries with Greek yogurt. String cheese. Half of a lettuce and ham and swiss cheese whole wheat sandwich. Brown rice tea. Onion Roti with mint chutney and a fried egg. Some carrots... Then I had a little steamed taro with squash and tofu. Then I ate a bit of my mom's birthday pandan cake and berry cheesecake. Yummmm!!!


----------



## catcharay

For breakfast, I had a bowl of natural yoghurt sprinkled with sultanas, granola and berries, 
my snack was about 3 small mandarins, handful of almonds, earl grey tea, 
lunch was 1 chicken breast,
afternoon snack was 2 small bowls of muesli, almonds, more mandarins
and dinner was broccoli, 2 boiled eggs, mixed vegetables and half an avocado
(a total of nearly 2L of water throughout the day)

I just need to be less sedentary


----------



## GotAnxiety

Breakfast 3 extra large eggs 2 cups 2% milk

Snack 1 hotdog 1 piece of bread and mustard

Lunch half a pack of bacon

Snack another hotdog and bread and mustard

Dinner 2 sausages 2 glasses of 2% milks

Snack Potatos with or without vegatables.

Late nite Last snack One or 2 glasses of 2% milk

Farmers breakfast all day for me : )

Been packing on muscle and been horny as hell from doing nothing must be all that saturated fat.


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
-blueberry muffin

lunch
-chicken wrap
-goya rice

dinner
-half a burger
-some fries


----------



## BiagioScanz444

Cheesy quesadilla, cereal, fish, french fries, cereal, nachos, and then a most scrumptious Prozac pill....

*MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmm*mmmmmm


----------



## Lish3rs

Honey Nut Cheerios with Almond Milk
3 Pringles
Old Fashioned Beef Jerky
Raspberry Fig Bar
Sponge Bob Mac & Cheese
Peak Sweet Tea


----------



## Consider

4 pieces of pizza.

:0 so fat :/


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Breakfast:
2 bowls of raisin bran with milk
A strawberry NutriGrain bar

Snack:
Trail mix with extra raw almonds

Lunch:
Teriyaki chicken
Sticky rice
Steamed veggies
Macaroni salad
Strawberry Odwalla

Dinner:
A strange combination of boiled potatoes, wilted spinach, chicken, and pesto
1 BBQ rib
Chocolate almond milk

I need/want to eat more veggies!


----------



## catcharay

Breakfast was a bowl of natural yoghurt with mixed berries, bananas and muesli,
lunch was 1 piece of wholemeal bread with half an avocado, 1 tin of tuna andsultanas
afternoon snack was sultanas and 2x mandarins 
and dinner was 2 chicken thigh fillets with sides of broccoli and carrots 

about 1 litre of water, and some Coke zero for drinks 
I've limited my sugars to only natural


----------



## mister1234

20MG of citalopram.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

A homemade fruit smoothie (various berries, unsweetened flaxmilk, coconut water, and lots of ice); Coffee; Water
Mixed veggies and egg whites with nutritional yeast and seasonings; 15 pistachios
A Chobani Greek yogurt cup; More water
1/2 cup of berries blended with 1 cup ice and 1/2 cup water in the magic bullet (kind of like a light sorbet); More water
Going to have more veggies in a bit; and still more water yet (very thirsty today from my workout)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

So far...

Half of a chicken BLT wrap with mint/cilantro chutney. 
Bowl of collard greens.
Banh Day--vietnamese sticky rice cakes with steamed pork in the middle.

That's it... I fell asleep for half of the day and now I'm gonna eat dinner with family.


----------



## sansd

so far:
an apple with almond butter, green tea, spinach, broccoli, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon, two lemon cream almonds
frozen blueberries, more green tea
a cashew ginger kind bar, baby carrots


----------



## renegade disaster

1x banana
2x bean burgers with chick peas
loads of decaf.


----------



## Meli24R

2 eggs
avocado
pistachios
salad
light coffee ice cream
tuna
brocolli
corn


----------



## Beingofglass

300g of tuna
2 Oz virgin olive oil
Pure lemon juice, no sugar
An orange
4 big carrots
Apple
Banana
200 grams of peas
Around a kilo of spinach-potato-beef stew
Half a cucumber
5 eggs
60 grams of cottage cheese

that was yesterday


----------



## bigmitch95

Dark chocolate (85% cocoa)
Tons of liquorice - I love that stuff
1/2 of a margarita pizza
4 hot pockets
Chocolate flavoured milk (maybe about 2 litres)
A glass of sarsaparilla


----------



## shydana101

*my breakfast*

microwave pizza,and water.
That's what I ate for breakfast.


----------



## sheblushed

muesli with soy milk, bread with cheese, bean soup lol


----------



## savanna122334

tinkerbomber said:


> Coffee...........


Same!! hehehe


----------



## Zack

Lager, whisky and cider.


----------



## sansd

before bed: two slices of havarti, a lemon cream almond
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon, green tea with honey
an apple with a very small amount of sunflower seed butter; spring greens with 1t pumpkin seeds, 2t raisins, and Italian dressing (unfortunately sweetened with concentrated pineapple juice and made with both olive and canola oil. It shouldn't be so hard to find an unsweetened one made with just olive oil.); less than .5t coconut oil for a little extra fat
slice of havarti
beets (10oz bag frozen) with macadamia nut oil, butter, and lemon juice
slice of havarti
spring greens with Italian dressing
blueberry herbal tea
small spoonful of sunflower seed butter with some raisins
a pan-fried salmon fillet, frozen raspberries, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon, lemon water
two scrambled eggs with a slice of havarti
more salad with pumpkin seeds, raisins, and Italian dressing as above
more raisins, a spoonful of butter
five squares 90% cocoa dark chocolate with honey


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

The last quadrant of the strawberry waffles  I'll miss you, waffles.


----------



## sansd

so far:

before bed: an orange, three squares of 90% cocoa chocolate with honey (actually, all of the chocolate I ate last night and posted was after midnight and so should possibly go here)
two squares chocolate with honey, juice of 1 small lemon in water, a slice of havarti
an apple with slightly less than 1Tbsp sunflower seed butter, omega-3 supplement
green tea with honey
around 1/4 of a personal watermelon, .5t coconut oil
steamed brussels sprouts (about 8oz frozen) with butter; some more watermelon; an unsuccessfully-executed three-egg omelet with rainbow chard (4-4.5 oz frozen), half a tomato, a slice of havarti, and frozen onion; juice of a small lemon in water; spring greens with the rest of the tomato, 1t pumpkin seeds, Italian dressing
two more slices of havarti, a banana, and some more raisins


----------



## ssalamone

It is awesome to meet someone who loves havarti!!! Best cheese hands down!


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast- 
donut
2 bananas

lunch
son of baconator
french fries

dinner
chipotle burrito

dessert
ice cream sandwich


----------



## sansd

a slice of havarti
somewhat more than half of a personal watermelon (throughout the day, all of it that I didn't eat yesterday)
maple almond butter (a little bit here and there throughout the day)
some oversteeped green tea, two cups of black tea with almond milk and honey or maple syrup
some coconut oil and butter throughout the day
two lemon cream almonds
about 8oz frozen brussels sprouts with macadamia oil and butter
tiny dish of goat yogurt with honey
guacamole (one avocado with half a tomato and lemon juice), spring greens with other half of the tomato and Italian dressing, lemon water using remaining lemon juice, steamed "mediterranean blend" frozen vegetables + broccoli with butter, tiny dish of goat yogurt with honey

I meant to be avoiding almond products, and I probably should have had more protein. I am pre-cooking some black-eyed peas for tomorrow and I'll have some of them with onion and sweet potato tonight.

ETA: I ate probably around half of the black-eyed peas with the onion and sweet potato (cooked with a bit of coconut oil), and then forgot to put the rest of the peas in the fridge until it was too late.


----------



## sansd

ssalamone said:


> It is awesome to meet someone who loves havarti!!! Best cheese hands down!


I started eating cheese again recently, after being vegan for twelve years and still avoiding cheese for a couple more years. The other cheeses I've tried were mostly disappointments, but havarti has been consistently good.


----------



## Solsikke

It's still morning here, so I've had a glass of freshly-squeezed orange juice, some coffee and weetabix w/ soy milk and a tbs reduced-sugar strawberry jam.

Hate myself for the weetabix with strawberry jam, because I was supposed to start my no refined sugar detox today.


----------



## renegade disaster

macaroon x2,
coffee x2,
fruit tea x2,
salad and chips (fries),
regular tea,
bombay mix (around 150g)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Mixed spring rolls (shrimp, chicken, pork, lettuce, noodles and herbs)
Sweet fried bread
Strawberries, blueberries, cottage cheese, and a bit of mint chocolate chip ice cream cake

Dinner will be later.

ETA: Pumpkin shoots/leaves stir fry, rice, sardines.


----------



## sansd

a spoonful of frozen raspberries, two cups of black tea with almond milk and honey/maple 
most of a bag of mediterranean blend frozen vegetables + frozen broccoli and cauliflower, steamed, with marinara sauce
a spoonful of maple almond butter
some lemon water, probably around 5oz boiled frozen rainbow chard with two hard-boiled eggs, white tea, a banana with around 1/3 cup of goat yogurt and honey
blueberry herbal tea
frozen raspberries, two lemon cream almonds (These are gone now, which is good. I shouldn't have taken them. My recent zits may have been related to them.) 
a small amount of baked frozen sweet potato with butter and coconut oil
small number of raisins and a little bit of sunflower seed butter, an orange, almond butter, spring greens with Italian dressing
lavender chamomile tea
an apple


----------



## tristatejosh

breakfast
french toast

lunch
chicken nuggets
fries

dinner
chicken breast
corn on the cob


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Lentils/eggplant/cilantro/onion/tomato thingy I made. Some golden raisins.
Then a guy took me out for brunch and movie: apple pie french toast, sausages, and eggs. Butter popcorn. 
Dinner at home: Udon noodle soup with beef/shrimp "meatballs" and herbs.

Now I'm contemplating tomorrow's breakfast/lunch. I've been eating out way too much lately. Need to save money....


----------



## boundforglorywt

I cooked a BBQ today so..

BBQ chicken, done in sweet baby rays BBQ sauce.
Couple cheeseburgers seasoned to my taste.
Few Nathan Hot dogs. 
Bushes baked beans.
London broil steak also seasoned to my taste. 

Was so good! Wish i could've shared it with you guys.


----------



## sansd

so far:

(before bed: ) a couple spoonfuls of goat yogurt with honey, two carrots, square of 90% cocoa dark chocolate with honey
pizza bread (two slices sprouted 7 grain bread, marinara sauce, two slices havarti), spring greens with Italian dressing, two carrots, green tea
orangey herbal tea, boiled frozen rainbow chard (about half of a 9oz package) with a hard-boiled egg, three squares of chocolate with honey, green tea
small number of raisins
two more slices of pizza bread, an apple with a spoonful of sunflower seed butter
small number of raisins
stir-fry: frozen broccoli, green beans, and onion cooked with coconut oil + around 3oz salad shrimp, with tamari


----------



## JustRachel

Ham sandwich
2 packets of crisps
A tiny packet of haribos
A packet of minstrels
Stew..

Drank a glass of coke, and had a glass of summer fruits juice.

Very healthy as you can all see


----------



## CWe

2 PB & J Sandwiches

it was butt


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Baked yam, slice of buttermilk bread with peanut butter.
Mid-morning: Blueberries and a chocolate cookie. Honey ginger tea. 
Lunch: Tuna melt in whole wheat bread with swiss cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, onion, pickles, cucumbers, and olives. 
Dinner: Half of a chicken bun, some bok choy, some kimchi, some pork, some potatoes, some rice, some natto, and nori sheets. Random... because I was cooking for tomorrow's lunch and sampling the food at the same time. 
Dessert: Durian


----------



## rdrr

cinammon roll
pizza
cake
soda

I did not go to a kid's birthday party.


----------



## drosewood67

Well, so far I've eaten today....

Breakfast:
-Fried PB+J
-Water
-Orange Juice (1/2 c.)

I've yet to have lunch + dinner.


----------



## sansd

so far

before bed: 
a small number of raisins, guacamole (1 avocado); spring greens with a tomato, pumpkin seeds, and italian dressing
a banana

after getting up:
rainbow chard with a hard-boiled egg, slice of pizza bread (using sprouted 7 grain bread and havarti), slice of havarti
green tea, slice of havarti


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Chicken steamed bun
A piece of almond roca and a banana
Braised daikon and bok choy; curry chicken and rice
Chocolate chip cookies
A cream cheese ensaymada
Dinner is yet to be known.

I've been craving sweets so much lately. x_x


----------



## JustRachel

Well, I've not eaten anything yet
But I plan on having:

Lunch - bacon sandwich with coffee (1 sugar & milk)
Might snack on strawberries a banana and yoghurt
Then tea probably will be either spaghetti bolognaise or a takeaway!


----------



## Kalliber

umm cereal, a banana, and Mexican food ;u;


----------



## miminka

1 bowl of multigrain cheerios
1 bowl of lucky charms
2 sour cherry candies
1 strawberry marshmallow candy
1 tbsp peanut butter

3 glasses of water
2 cups of tea

my "diet" is pathetic.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

This morning: natto, miso, rice, nori sheets.
Brunch: 2 spring rolls with lettuce, mint, bean sprouts, sausage, noodles and peanut sauce.
Afternoon: too many golden raisins.
Late afternoon: Bun bo hue-- Vietnamese spicy beef noodle soup with cabbage, onion, herbs, congealed pig blood p), pork, beef, and thick rice noodles.


----------



## cosmicslop

special k cereal
fried chicken w/ no batter
broccoli 
millet 
a banana 

i'll probably have some nuts later on as a late night snack.


----------



## catcharay

This morning was a bowl of natural yoghurt with muesli,
lunch was 1 cup coffee, 1 cup tea, small handful almonds, 1 tin tuna, 1 cheese slice;
afternoon was a banana, 1 mandarin, 2 medium packets of Maltesers(2 for $2!),
snacks were heaps of almonds,
and dinner was tuna on a slice of toast and a cheese slice on the other piece of toast

nearly 1.5L water, Coke Zero


----------



## harryllyod

Breakfast- Oats with a glass of milk
lunch-porridge with green salad
supper-2 chicken wings and some beef steaks


----------



## Crystalline

Breakfast 
Half an avocado
Sambazon Brazil nut/cashew nut milk drink
3/4 c. cherry frozen yogurt

Lunch
Smoked salmon with lemon, balsamic and some tzatziki on the side
Some calcium chews (chocolate)
Square of Villars 72% dark chocolate

Snacks/nibbles etc
2 spoonful of Arctic Zero Chocolate Peanut Butter low-cal whey ice cream

Dashi stock from my oden bowl I bought for tomorrow
Some green juice (kale, spinach, apple, lemon, parsley, mint, romaine and ginger) drinking it still
Probably eating a bit more for dinner when I get hungry later


----------



## Salamander

2x herbal Life Tea
Tofu, Sweet and Sour Fish and Rice & Peas
Herbal Life Shake
Sour-sap Juice
Gummy Worms


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A steamed chicken bun. 
Hot cereal soup. 
Chocolate.
Chili, zucchini, mushroom and sausage pasta.
Enoki mushrooms, bitter melon, meatballs, and rice. 
Slice of bread with a lot of peanut butter.


----------



## Cmon Aussie

8 weetbix
2 cups of milk
3 cups of oats with yoghurt
4 pb sandwiches
1.5 cups of rice(measured uncooked) 
Cup of tuna
4 crumbed frozen fish 
baked beans and salad with potatoe
5 eggs
2 slices of bread

Around 4k cals or so. Protein around 150 grams.


----------



## janulik85

Salami baguette and a cup of coffee for a breakfast, banana for a brunch, home made pizza for a lunch and will have some BBQ for a dinner. I know that it sounds horrendous but I aim to eat in small portions and moderately! Also will have plenty of fruit and veggies in the eve!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Egg scrambled with jalapenos, onion, zucchini, and tomatoes in a pita bread wrap. 
Avocado spread in the other half of the pita bread.
Chocolate coworker was giving out.
A baked yam.
Carrots and zucchini with hummus.
Ginger chicken with rice.
A cheddar/mozzarella cheese stick.

Now I want some tortilla chips with salsa... or maybe I'll have it with avocado dip. I don't know why I'm so hungry these days!!

ETA: Avocado salsa with chips, bamboo shoots/pork, vegetable soup with rice, and an oatmeal cookie for dessert.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

-Greek yogurt with pumpkin puree, flaxmeal, psyllium, ginger, and cinnamon
-Steamed mixed veggies (spinach, kale, asparagus, broccoli, mushrooms, carrots, peppers, snap peas, squash, garlic, and onion) seasoned with nutritional yeast, basil, marjoram, and cayenne pepper
-Scrambled egg whites seasoned with cayenne, turmeric, and coriander
-Berry smoothie (strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries all blended with water, a dash of lemon juice, and ice)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Half a bagel with peanut butter
Blueberry pancakes
Natto, rice, kimchi nori
Durian

That's it so far. Today is lazy food day, for sure.

ETA: Dinner was sausages, rice, and stir fried cabbage.


----------



## Noca

Glass of orange/mango juice
Water
Extra calorie ensure
slice of banana nut loaf
an entire frozen vegetable pizza
slice of watermelon
Pita wraps made with with grilled spinach, mushrooms, cheese, carrots, chicken, bacon crumble, oregano, salt, pepper, extra virgin olive oil and honey mustard sauce


----------



## PsyKat

Grilled chicken, fries, protein shake.


----------



## rdrr

hot fudge from the jar
peanut butter from the jar
soda from the bottle
tacos
french fries
whole wheat wrap


----------



## Taaylah

Oatmeal
Panera- Half of a sierra turkey sandwich and a small bowl of broccoli cheddar soup (I'm addicted to Panera at the moment)
And I'm about to eat dinner now.


----------



## sansd

before trying to sleep:
three squares 90% cocoa dark chocolate with honey, an orange
tiny dish of goat yogurt with honey

after giving up on sleeping:
pizza flavor flax snax, baby carrots with hummus

after sort of sleeping:
square of chocolate with honey, more flax snax, a grapefruit
steamed mediterranean blend frozen vegetables + frozen cauliflower and broccoli with butter, genmaicha
square of chocolate with honey
salad: baby spring greens, a tomato, two hard-boiled eggs, pumpkin seeds, avocado oil, and red wine vinegar
honeybush tea
square of chocolate with honey, hummus and baby carrots, a slice of havarti, a banana
two more slices of havarti with more pizza flax snax (almost the whole rest of the package)


----------



## Esugi78

Just woke up, haven't ate yet... still full from last night's 2/3 of medium pizza consumption


----------



## PsyKat

Taaylah said:


> Oatmeal
> Panera- Half of a sierra turkey sandwich and a small bowl of broccoli cheddar soup (I'm addicted to Panera at the moment)
> And I'm about to eat dinner now.


Oh gosh... I am addicted to that soup as well, and their chipotle chicken panini !

*drool*


----------



## Taaylah

PsyKat said:


> Oh gosh... I am addicted to that soup as well, and their chipotle chicken panini !
> 
> *drool*


It's so good, I can eat broccoli cheddar soup all day! You know what I always get the same thing when I go there. Next time I'll have to try the chiptole chicken panini that you mentioned, it sounds delicious haha.


----------



## KeithJorgensen

Breakfeast: java, oatmeal. Lunch: burrito with smoked turkey/tomatoes/small cheese. Collation: granola bar. Supper: scrambled eggwhites with spinach/cheese/fat free turkey. Usually drink water.


----------



## Kascheritt

- 50g oatmeal with milk
- 1 banana
- 60g chicken
- 30g rice
- 1 cup of homemade tomato soup with various vegetables
- Yogurt


----------



## Lasair

So it is almost 5pm and iv had a bowl of cereal and a bag f crisps


----------



## sansd

a slice of havarti, most of a package of pizza flax snax, a small number of baby carrots
a few more flax snax
salad of baby spring greens, a tomato, a hard-boiled egg, macadamia nut oil, balsamic vinegar; a few more flax snax; a coconut almond bar; frozen raspberries
oolong tea and two squares of 90% cocoa dark chocolate with honey, another coconut almond bar
rest of the flax snax, a banana, honeybush tea
salad of baby spring greens, an apple, lemon juice, and avocado oil
two slices of havarti


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Leftover blueberry pancakes from the other day; with peanut butter.
Yam hot cereal.
String cheese and a couple pieces of chocolate.
Zucchini and carrots with hummus; scrambled eggs, avocado, tomato with a roti bread. Then I baked chicken with jalapenos and cheese; ate it with bell peppers/onion/mushroom stir fry and red tomato rice. 
Now I'm munching on yogurt covered raisins for dessert.


----------



## KelsKels

Hm.. all Ive eaten since 10 am is a McChicken and a bit of rice. That's really not much at all..


----------



## Destabilise

Nothing it's 10am and I'm to lazy to get out of bed


----------



## Kascheritt

Breakfast: 
-50g oatmeal with milk
-2 cookies
-1 small banana
-150g yogurt
-50g curd snack
Lunch:
-60g wild rice
-Cup of tomato soup with vegetables and some cheese
-1 scrambled egg
-Some chicken
Dinner:
-Lots of strawberries and a piece of baguette ! 

~1300cal


----------



## sansd

so far

before trying to sleep: bag of pizza flax snax
after not sleeping: an apple with a tiny bit of sunflower seed butter, genmaicha, pan-fried barramundi with lemon juice, salad (spring greens, a tomato, lemon juice, macadamia oil), slice of havarti


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Coffee and lucozade.. Why? I do not know. I've been on the go today and my brains been on auto pilot. Wired on sugar.


----------



## CWe

BBQ Chips
Can of coke

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## CWe

Destabilise said:


> Nothing it's 10am and I'm to lazy to get out of bed


You gon Starrrrrrrrrrrveeeeeeeeeee :blank


----------



## PsyKat

Two protien shakes, one protien bar and.... Five bananas...all at once....yeah you heard me


----------



## Esugi78

Buffet! Now my cholesterol is killing me and I can't do my scheduled jogging because I'm still too full and a feeling a bit nauseated from all those cholesterol O.O


----------



## andy1984

i eat so badly...

i had muesli with yoghurt this morn. lunch was... rice + super grains mix and 4 pieces of bacon. EVIL bacon. factory farmed. but i'm going to be vegan after i eat the rest if i don't die from a lethal dose of bacon.


----------



## niacin

Today was really bad. I had 3 bagels with cream cheese, a napoleon, a hot pocket thing, and 2 bananas with whipped cream. 

I'm thinking of doing a week-long smoothie "fast" starting tomorrow. I had mostly fruit/green smoothies yesterday and felt amazing. Carbs make me feel like a zombie. I love the thing that hates me.


----------



## Dragonsparks

Tea
Instant noodles
Salad

yeah


----------



## renegade disaster

chorizo,chillis and refried beans
cappuccino x3
soco and coke x3
70g pack of brazil nuts


----------



## PsyKat

Half of a protein bar, small protein shake, a chunk of grilled chicken with a bit of lettuce tomato mayo and bacon on top..no bread/bun. Not much of an appetite...

Going to bed soon.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Vietnamese sandwich--buttered french baguette, various types of steamed sausages, cilantro, pickled carrots/radishes, and sriracha sauce.
And then vietnamese style sweet/sour yogurt.
Then I had some blueberries, strawberries, and mangoes.

No clue about dinner...


----------



## Meli24R

2 eggs
small avocado
pineapple smoothie
2 squares dark chocolate
2 roma tomatoes with Italian seasoning
spaghetti squash with tomato basil sauce, crumpled feta and black olives


----------



## Esugi78

Chick Fil-A chicken burger with waffle fries and sweet tea all I had all day, probably going to have instant noodle for dinner... not hungry at all :|


----------



## AceEmoKid

-cheese pizza
-scrambled eggs w/cheese
-green beans
-bottle of water


----------



## Kascheritt

2x Sandwiches with smoked salmon ( no butter )
3x Sandwiches with herring
10x Strawberries
30ml Yogurt
40g Ice cream


----------



## SuperSky

3 weetbix with milk, 
Milo bar, 
Mandarin,
Nutella sandwich with brown bread,
A zillion doritos,
Beef stirfry with snowpeas, cherry tomatoes and capsicum


----------



## Quail

curry with summer vegetable
grapefruit juice
shi****o and tomato in a mapo doufu
orange juice
almond and cashew nut x 2　 

I feel like be a parrot when eating a nut.


----------



## music1983

ate nothing till today .....lol
planning a good lunch meal in the afternoon though,lets see how it works out


----------



## Keyblade

Breakfast: Oatmeal with banana

Lunch: 2 ricecakes with cheese

Dinner: Brown rice, Salad with feta cheese and turkey breast


----------



## Astrofreak6

Breakfeast: bread, cheese, ham, milk, banana
Lunch: French fries with chicken and salad
Snack: Cookies, orange
dinner: probably will just have some salad or cereals


----------



## Canucklehead

Half a bottle of wine
A small chicken caesar salad
6" Turkey breast and ham sub on whole wheat
Granola bar


----------



## millenniumman75

6 Doritos
Pork Loin sandwich with bacon and cheese
baked french fries
Coffee 
Coke Zero


----------



## Zack

A pan-fried eight ounce rump steak drizzled in parsley butter, Portobello mushrooms drizzled in butter and garlic and boiled new potatoes drizzled in dill and butter. Oh, and a corn on the cob drizzled in butter and seasoned with Cornish sea salt.


----------



## sansd

So far: 

an apple and a slice of havarti before I went to bed
black tea with maple syrup and milk
black tea with honey and milk, mediterranean blend vegetables and cauliflower with butter, a hard-boiled egg
genmaicha, a banana
salad: baby spring greens, a tomato, a hard-boiled egg, avocado oil, apple cider vinegar, mustard, and a little honey
a banana
another salad as above, a very little bit of milk
an apple, three slices of havarti
frozen raspberries
a banana


----------



## Amethyst Forest

-Greek yogurt with pureed pumpkin, flaxmeal, psyllium, bran, and cinnamon
-3/4 cup mixed berries (blueberries, raspberries, strawberries, and blackberries)
-Steamed mixed vegetables (spinach, turnip greens, kale, broccoli, asparagus, peppers, squash, carrots, snap-peas, mushrooms, and garlic)
-A few nori sheets
-The equivalent of 3 egg whites from a carton of liquid egg whites

Drinks:
Coffee with natural cocoa powder and stevia
More coffee
Peppermint herb tea
Lots of water


----------



## epril

Everyone eats so healthy!
Me: 4 sugar cookies with frosting, 10 small meatballs, bag of potato chips, 10 cups of sf lemonade, 2 breakfast sausage, piece of toast, 1/2 c macaroni salad. No dinner yet.


----------



## Kascheritt

3x small sandwiches with salmon
3x tiny cookies, oh no!
330g yogurt ( 246cal )
Gotta eat some vegetables later!


----------



## Quail

tuna and egg sandwich
coffee
fried chicken with rice
tomato and cream cheese salad
grapefruit juice
keema curry with eggplant and asparagus.
barley tea
soft serve ice cream with blueberry sauce
almond x2
Receive a package of brown rice from farmer today.


----------



## WhatBITW

Had a V (energy drink) and a chocolate bar ... at the same time.

I think I'm gonna make Friday my cheat day.


----------



## tronjheim

bulad nga nokos
hinok tinola nga naay pechay 
linung-ag nga humay
piniritong isda
duha ka lata nga Colt 45
et un banana shake


----------



## RamenandNetflix

Burger
Fries 
Sprite
Beer
Rum
Wine

I should probably start eating regular meals.


----------



## Dragonsparks

Burger
Sprite
Milk


----------



## mystik61

Banana, strawberries, blueberries, 6 inch Turkey sub and grapes, and just finished a small bag of trail mix. Drank decaffeinated coffee and lots of water. Haven't had dinner yet. :banana


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Two small breakfast burritos...lol. xD


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: 6 oz fat free Greek yogurt with 1/2 cup pureed pumpkin; coffee; water
Lunch/pre-workout: Homemade berry, ice, & water smoothie and 2 sheets of sea vegetable; water
Post-workout: 6 oz low sodium V8 vegetable juice; water with apple cider vinegar
Dinner: Steamed mixed greens & vegetables with egg whites and cayenne


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Protein shakes, practically chewing my arm off..


----------



## Quail

chilli hot dog
Tung-ting tea
grilled chicken, asparagus and egg with brown rice
plum sour juice
stewed potato and onion with brown rice
ice cream with nuts and caramel sauce


----------



## stardust1000

4 antibiotics pills that's all , I am starving but can not eat because belly is like a washing machine


----------



## sansd

two slices sprouted grain cinnamon raisin bread with havarti, a little bit of green tea, orange herbal tea, a few strawberries
some watermelon (at several times throughout the day)
black tea with milk and honey
two hard-boiled eggs
more orange herbal tea
stir-fry: broccoli, green beans, salad shrimp, onion, macadamia nut oil, tamari; peppermint tea; four strawberries
oatmeal (from rolled oats) with 1T pumpkin seeds, a bananas, milk, and honey
two slices of cinnamon raisin sprouted grain bread with havarti
seven strawberries

Should have had a salad.


----------



## Perkins

Chocolate cupcake.
Pepper chicken sandwich.
Banana.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: baked yam and vitamin smoothie
Snacks: almonds, raisins, very ripe plums and apricots
Lunch: stir fried pumpkin leaves, steamed fish, chicken, and rice
Drink: hot chai latte from starbucks w/ coworker 
Dinner: zucchini and egg pancake


----------



## RecoveredWell

I've learned and experienced the benefits of eating healthier and staying in shape on my mood, and digestive system. So as usual I had lots of veggie shakes (not much fruit unless in the am before anything) , Fish, Lentils and more Veg never felt better


----------



## elusivecargo

Coffee
Tuna fish sandwich
Honeybun
Apple Jucie
Coffee
Coffee
Tv dinner


----------



## Quail

Hush7 said:


> jasmine rice


At once, I would like to experience the jasmine rice. Good smell, isn't it? 

tomato and garlic chicken burger
dutch coffee
simmered eggplant with tuna, brown rice
tung- ting tea
mushroom salad, tofu, stir-fried rice
ice cream with cherry jam


----------



## MEC

Breakfast: Apple Cinnamon Cheerios
Lunch: Leftover fried rice with peas (with a bit of ranch and bbq sauce on top)
Dinner: Mushroom Soup
Snacks: Granola bar, yogurt, pudding cup
Drinks: Energy Drink in AM, Smirnoff Ice with dinner, regular Black Tea just after lunch, some water throughout the day and just had a Chamomile Tea before I go to bed.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Vitamin vanilla smoothie, a banana, couscous with cranberries, radish, carrots, and spinach; lunch was some cheese enchilada, broccoli, and sweet potato; snack was samosas from the farmers market; now dinner is a jalapeño hamburger pattie that I split up and submerged in water spinach soup.

I might finish that leftover chow mein from yesterday too.


----------



## catcharay

Bfst was meusli, milk, banana
Lunch was tin tuna, 2 mandarins, coffee
Tea was 2 sausage
Dinner shld be healthy but i want friessss


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Natto with miso paste, rice and nori.
Lunch: Rice noodles with lettuce, herbs and egg rolls.
Snack: Durian and mint chocolate chip ice cream cake.
Dinner: Chow mein, hamburger, carrots, bok choy and oyster mushrooms.

Slight stomach ache.... hmmm.... Wonder what it could be??


----------



## Taaylah

Skipped breakfast (bad habit)
Healthy choice frozen meal
and leftover fried rice from yesterday

Gah I can't keep eating like this. I'm nowhere near getting enough calories each day, and I feel like it's taking a toll on me. But my anxiety makes me completely lose my appetite. And when I don't eat my anxiety gets worse, so then it turns into a cycle.


----------



## Zack

Today - smoked salmon on butter-smothered baguette at lunch and in the morning I had butter-laden toast. Tonight I'm having some butter-drizzled corn cobs with some butter-soaked fried mushrooms and probably something else, too.


----------



## Zack

Hush7 said:


> That something else should be a buttery croissant with extra butter slathered on it.


No, I'm trying to cut down on butter. Doctor's orders.


----------



## Quail

nuggets, coleslaw
grapefruit juice
Dandan noodles
Acerola juice
paprika salad, marinated octopus, brown rice
Eucommia tea
ice cream with nuts and caramel source


----------



## cloister2

breakfast: corn flakes, pecans, cranberries, milk
lunch: peanut butter on whole wheat and honey and a smashed pear
snack: peanuts, grape juice, kids clif bar
dinner: looks like it will be sauteed salmon and pasta

I am just relieved I skipped that Taco Bell. I kept thinking of the frozen Mountain Dew Baja Blast.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: leftover bok choy and mushrooms.
Lunch: Bitter melon, meat balls, and baked chicken.
Snacks: plums and durian.

I ate little today because I had a dance performance at 8 pm and didn't want to get bloated. Then the people there were kind enough to offer a bunch of yummy food afterwards, so dinner was very random dishes.


----------



## App

*Wot? Everything?!*

Oh Blimey! My wife is German! Give me a wee while to figure out how to start a blog!!
A.


----------



## PsyKat

It is eaaaaarly morning right now so this is yesterday 

Cajun chicken sandwich with pulled pork on it and some peppers and spicy cheese and a big ice cream cone. Went to the baseball game yum yum


----------



## Zack

Why did they change the name? Dime --> Daim?


----------



## Zack

I saw one in a shop today (a disreputable establishment run by East Europeans) but decided to get a Special Brew and lemonade instead. It was either have a shandy this evening or a Daim now...


----------



## ashli116

Breakfast: whole wheat bread with Nutella

Lunch: spicy noodles

Afternoon snack: 3 chocolate cupcakes with sprinkles

Dinner: rice, vegetables with sauce and banana


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Fish

Banana
papaya
mango

Strawberries
Blueberries
Rasberries

Yummy :teeth


----------



## AlchemyFire

Fruit smoothie. Haven't been up for very long.


----------



## tronjheim

La Paz batchoy... but it didn't taste good. Apparently, the chef in charge is new. 
Bulad
meat loaf
hot dogs
linug-ag nga humay
isa ka Almond Kisses


----------



## renegade disaster

4 rashers of fried bacon
2 scrambled eggs
small bunch of grapes
half a dozen or so strawberries
some turkey and stir fry.
several cups of coffee
2 paracetamols for a headache

...


----------



## PandaBearx

2 turkey burgers 
Tortilla chips with salsa
Strawberries, blueberries, and a banana 
Some pretzels 
Special K bar
Chocolate chip cookie dough Ice cream
1 slice of Pizza and half a chicken parm. 

I was a little hungry today....


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Bitter melon, chicken, stir fried pumpkin leaves, and tofu
-DUrian and sweet red sticky coconut rice
-Vietnamese yogurt and a plum
-White fish, pea shoots soup, and a bit of white rice

Trying to cut down on white rice and breads lately. Sugar too.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Learned how to poach chicken today... So yummyyy!

Breakfast: A bit of leftover coconut sticky rice and fish.
MId morning snack: Avocado pasta and tea.
Lunch: Hamburger with bok choy and oyster mushrooms; plums for dessert.
Afternoon snacks: Chocolate.
Dinner: Alfredo pasta with mushroom-corn sauce; steamed broccoli/purple yam on the side; and poached chicken in vegetable broth.


----------



## catcharay

meusli with milk, banana and sultanas for breakfast
lunch was 2 coffees, 2 cheese slices
and dinner was egg omelet seasoned with salt and paprika; a diced tomato sauce with red kidney beans and herbs; sides of lettuce and oven baked carrots

Quite healthy today. Well done to me


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Peanut butter toast with marmalade
hot Black tea
Cold black tea
Ginger snaps
Cold white/pomegranite tea
Turkey sandwich on a hoagie roll
hot green tea


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A small bowl of cereal, blueberries, and milk.
Leftover alfredo pasta, broccoli, taro, and chicken.
Plums and peaches and a mini chocolate bar.
Natto-egg udon, carrots, and zucchini. 

I want avocado salsa now. o_o


----------



## Noca

foot long steak, cheese, avocado, spinach, lettuce, ranch sub on whole wheat
oatmeal
orange juice
extra calorie ensure
like 18 chicken wings
potatoes with mushrooms
french green beans
water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

This morning, I fixed myself natto ramen with sliced nori and zucchini. Natto with rice, natto with udon, now natto with ramen. I'm addicted... Next up is probably natto sandwich. :blank

Anyways for lunch, I made chicken with asparagus and corn and had it with leftover alfredo pasta. 

Now I'm snacking on chocolate. 

Dinner was butter fish with lettuce, cilantro, cucumbers, and rice noodles.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Breakfast - iced mocha
Dinner - nothing
Snacks - an apple 
Tea - I hope it's gonna be Tom yum (spicy soup)


----------



## ourwater

dried banana
sauteed mushrooms and hot red pepper


----------



## Zack

A chicken-and-bacon baguette also containing lettuce, mayonnaise and tomato - but no egg by request. The damage was £2.70. I sat on a bench eating it and people-watching. Lovely experience.


----------



## Raeden

Rice and Chicken. 
Ice cream.


----------



## ReverseMirror

So far this morning I ate Super B Complex Vitamin, and Oatmeal. I also drank water *gotta stay healthy  *


----------



## Quail

smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwich, gazpacho
coffee with brown sugar
egg sandwich, coleslaw
orange juice
blue rare bonito with soy sauce and wasabi, onion and garlic salad, brown rice
tung-ting tea

Sliced raw garlic was too hot, I should have fried it.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Coffee with milk, whole wheat toast and peanut butter.
Peanut butter sandwich.
Leftover baked salmon.
Peaches, apple, strawberries, blueberry yogurt.
Baked kale with olive oil ("kale chips").
Coke Zero.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

No breakfast; woke up late for work... *sad face* 

Mid morning meal: A bit of chicken, corn, and asparagus.
Work potluck: tamales, lasagna, salad, macaroni cheese, potato salad, deviled eggs, Vietnamese sandwiches, butterscotch banana choco pie (*_*);; I came back for seconds because I rarely get the chance to eat these types of food!! 
Dinner: I guess I was still full from lunch; only had a bit of opo squash soup, pork, half of a boiled egg, and a slightly sweet peach.

My stomach is killing me today. I think I ate too much. :x


----------



## AceEmoKid

-baked potato
-4 spicy chicken nuggets
-root beer
-hot dog
-potato salad
-caramel machiato
-onions...by itself. best snack ever but probably not the best for seeming more appealing. 

oh my. i was very healthy today. 
why have i been eating like crap lately -_-


----------



## CoastalSprite

Coffee with milk, whole wheat toast and peanut butter.
Plain bread.
Apple, peaches, grapes, cherries.
Romaine salad. 
Baked kale with olive oil and salt.
Coke Zero.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Coffee with milk, whole wheat toast with peanut butter.
Japanese wasabi-flavoured seaweed snacks.
Mangoes, peach, blueberries with blueberry and pomegranate yogurts.
Baked kale with olive oil and salt (The kale was yellowing but I didn't want to waste it. Tasted fine.).
Plain bread.
Coke Zero.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Espresso with milk and sugar, whole wheat toast with peanut butter.
Bananas, mango, peach, blueberries.
Steamed crab and tiger prawns.
A big salad made with random vegetable mixes in my fridge: romaine, iceberg lettuce, red cabbage, carrots, onions. 
Coke Zero.


----------



## melissa75

Coffee
Orange juice
Oatmeal
Chipotle bowl
Pistachio's
Tortillas and honey


----------



## Noca

Ensure
water
Wrap with wallypar sausage, spinach, carrots, honey Dijon sauce
1 apple sliced
home made pork burger with cheese, grilled spinach, mushrooms, carrots, walnuts, honey Diijon sauce, budwiser bbq sauce, on a whole wheat bun
orange juice
yogurt fruit cup


----------



## Melodies0fLife

I ate a lot today; not sure why my appetite increased so much lately.

Early morning: Half a bagel with cream cheese; some steamed taro root.
Mid morning: Chicken with asparagus; blueberries; potato chips.
Lunch: Ramen with zucchini, okra, natto, and nori.
Dinner: A ham/chives/green onion/cream cheese sandwich with mixed salad and an avocado; had a bit more chicken too; three ripe peaches with milk yogurt for dessert. 

I'm lying in bed right now, ready to sleep and I'm still hungry. :blank


----------



## CoastalSprite

Espresso with milk and sugar, whole wheat toast and peanut butter.
Plain bread, a bunch of red grapes.
Steamed crab and tiger prawns.
Mangoes and peaches.
Salad made of iceberg lettuce, red cabbage, carrots, and onions.
Coke Zero.


----------



## Supra

water, green tea, sandwich with peanut butter (some oxy on the side), water, fruit - banana and 1 kiwifruit. water, dinner - chicken stirfry, later pasta, tortellini, salt and vinegar chips (oxy along with it.)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday,

Morning: Half a bagel with chives/green onion cream cheese.
Mid morning: Oatmeal with Greek yogurt, almonds, sunflower seeds, raisins, and blueberries.
Snacks: Bag of chips and a cookie.
Lunch: Couscous with mango chicken, carrots, and potatoes. 
Dinner: Clam chowder with spinach ravioli, brussel sprouts, zucchini, and chicken; boiled corn on cob for dessert. 

Except for the chips and cookie, I did pretty good today. Had absolutely nothing to do at work today so was extremely bored and when I'm bored, I eat junk food. Need to fix that.

Today,

Morning: Corn on cob. Same deal with soaked oatmeal in yogurt, almonds, tons of sunflower seeds, and blueberries.
Snacks: Cracker jacks and a cookie.
Lunch: Leftover dinner (clam chowder with spinach ravioli, brussel sprouts, zucchini, carrots, potato, chicken).
Dinner: I wanted to make pizza but I'm too lazy... So I think I'm probably gonna eat tuna mayo or natto with rice and a side of veggies.


----------



## Esugi78

3 pieces of donuts for lunch
Fried catfish with eggroll and fried rice with hot chili sauce for dinner
Only out $7 for a day's worth of food... yum!!!


----------



## RecoveredWell

coffee, cookies, granola, some veggies and more coffee...hmm I should really look deeper into this diet thing THANKS geez...


----------



## ToughUnderdog

Morning: Oatmeal with flax-seed meal, soy milk, and cinnamon sprinkled in. One banana. One large bow of fresh salad: Kale, Collard greens, radishes, and spicy bean dip 

Snack: Protein powder, one green apple, 2 handfuls of walnuts 

Lunch: Leftover pinto beans and brown rice with tomatoes and Italian seasoning 

Snack: Same big bowl of salad above 

Dinner: Sloppy Lentil Joes and a kiwi

*5 glasses of ice water


----------



## Ventura

1 Peach, and 2 waffles (breakfast) Salad, and tomate soup (dinner) and 2 handfuls of penutes for snack.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Chicken, zucchini, and homemade mushroom-jalapeno pizza.
Mid day: Corn on the cob. Lots of it too. Some Godiva chocolate pearls.
Dinner: Bitter melon, meatballs, bamboo shoots, pork, squash, and rice.
Dessert: Half of a baked purple yam and organic milk yogurt.


----------



## miminka

1/2 pink grapefruit with 1 tsp orange blossom honey
 whole wheat english muffin with 1 tbsp low fat peanut butter
 plum
 banana
 kale, cheddar sandwich on grape skin bread with sautéed cherry tomatoes


----------



## catcharay

I ate many things today:

brfst - 1 banana, Up and go breakfast drink 
1 apple 
Water
Lunch/dinner - I went to this buffet with my family in the city so I did the obligatory pig out session
There were salads, omg salads are so delicious..there were bad foods like fried foods and desserts such as mousse and this pistachio layered little cake


----------



## GotAnxiety

I ate human today. Mmm brains.


----------



## gunner21

Am I the only one who notices how little protein women eat here?


----------



## Ventura

poptart, popcorn, noodles, carrot sticks


----------



## cosmicslop

resse's puffs cereal
beef sinagang with brown rice and quinoa. it's so good ,except for the fact about the state of quinoa in bolivia. it's already been bought so i ate it. :|


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Leftover mushroom-jalapeno-zucchini pizza and a croissant-egg-cheese-sausage sandwich.
Mid-morning: Steamed taro root with coconut.
Mid-afternoon: Chicken, brussel sprouts, carrots, and potatoes; some dried chili mango.
Night: Steamed rice with stir fried pumpkin shoots/leaves/flowers/baby pumpkins from the backyard, some tofu, and a lot of pork egg rolls. 

I'm stuffed. Pumpkin flowers taste funny.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Sweet sticky coconut rice.
Brussel sprouts/carrots/potato soup; rice with braised catfish.
Corn on the cob, lamb curry, green beans, pumpkin leaves/shoots and whole grain rice. 
Some thin brownies and baked kale chips.


----------



## SaneCatLady

From yesterday.....

Breakfast:Bagel and Banana
Lunch: Chicken Pesto Sandwich 
Dinner: Deep Dish Pizza 

Wow... I am really unhealthy.


----------



## sansd

so far:

black tea with almond milk, milk, and maple syrup; boiled frozen rainbow chard with two hard-boiled eggs; a handful of macadamia nuts; baby carrots; genmaicha


----------



## FerociousFleur

Vanilla almond cereal w/ almond milk
Slice of pineapple pizza (does anyone else love this? not Hawaiian, just pineapple? :b)
Cashew cheese dip w/ tortilla chips
Chai tea w/ almond milk
Oatmeal w/ raspberries, blackberries, and honey


----------



## Esugi78

Had Dan Dan noodles at Pei Wei for lunch
and McD's southern chicken meal for dinner
had a couple of snickers bar and a bunch of salt-and-pepper chips. Yay to junk food day!


----------



## catcharay

I ate....
bowl of muesli with milk, banana 
2 slices of cheese, 1 cup of coffee
hydrating gatorade drink 
6 inch subway 
3 damn donuts
2 L water and 3 glasses Coke zero


----------



## Glock22

A Subway pizza and some ginger ale.


----------



## Ventura

* Coffee with toast and strawberry jam 

* Side salad with a Vegan taco (re fried beans, salsa, tomato and onions)

* popcorn and juice


----------



## cafune

strawberry yogurt with mixed (raspblackblue) berries 
two pastries (chocolate Danish + honey cruller)

(intend on finishing off with some salad.. and i feel compelled to say i generally eat more than this, was busy today)


----------



## FerociousFleur

-Vanilla almond cereal w/ almond milk
-Tortilla chips w/ cashew cheese dip
-Dark chocolate
-Chai tea w/ almond milk
-Veggie burger

Aaand lots of snacking on cereal randomly throughout the day...


----------



## Taaylah

A cookie
Half of a 6 inch subway sandwich
Chicken caesar salad

:doh I need to start eating more.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Bagel with whipped cream cheese and half a chocolate doughnut a co worker gave me.
Lunch: Potluck at work; a lot of Chinese dishes.
Dinner: Rice, watercress soup, stir fried beef/bell peppers/onion. Raisins for dessert.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Espresso with milk, toast with peanut butter.
Almond butter sandwich.
Peanut butter sandwich.
Blueberries, cheese, two peaches.
Coke Zero.
-

Lots of nut butter today


----------



## Ventura

Coffee 
Tea
Orange juice
Waffles
Nooodles


----------



## MEC

Breakfast: Captain Crunch cereal
Lunch: Lipton Sidekick
Dinner: Mushroom soup
Snacks: Granola bar, pudding cup, carrots, ketchup chips
Drinks: Water throughout the day, Coke with dinner, Red Wine after dinner


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Coffee
Scrambled egg whites
3 strawberries
Mixed veggies
Greek yogurt
More veggies
Low sodium V8 juice


----------



## Zack




----------



## miminka

1/2 pink grapefruit
crumpet with rose jam
golden apple with low fat peanut butter
bowl of cereal 

the hunger doesn't hurt as much anymore. actually i can barely notice it.


----------



## gunner21

Breakfast
8 egg whites scrambled
2 slices of toast with peanut butter
1 packet oatmeal

Lunch 
200 g of broiled chicken breast
pita bread with peanut butter

Dinner
200g of broiled chicken breast
Some lettuce and half an apple

Post-dinner
2 glasses of fat free milk
15g cashews


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Cereal with green tea.
Snack: Durian fruit. Lots of it.
Lunch: Rice, okra, and beef stir fry
Dinner: Not eaten yet. There's a stranger in the kitchen; I don't like going out and getting food when unknown people are in the house. I'm so tired and low on energy but still...


----------



## Zeeshan

Breakfast mcdouble muffin coffee
Lunch nutrition shake n quarter water melon
Supper muffin n tea
Dinner mango. Necterine. Protein shake


----------



## peopleperson51783

Taco cabana.. large chicken quesidilla, 3 been and cheese tacos, personal chips and queso...I need the carbs for work tonight..that's how I justify it n e ways.haha


----------



## SuperSky

Today was pretty win...

Canned fruit
Weetbix with milk
Tuna and crackers
Infinity peanut M&Ms
Garlic and butter on toast
1/3 of a homemade cake
Linguine with marinara sauce, cheese and salad


----------



## catcharay

I ate..
1 banana, 1 apple 
1 large taro and blueberry frozen yoghurt with toppings of strawberry,granola, watermelon and almonds
1 large bowl of warm pho noodle soup for the soul
3 pieces of sushi
a bit of basa fillet from the night before
Water, Coke zero
Coffee now


----------



## Lasair

I'm on my second bowl of corn flakes


----------



## rayeo

Reading these posts, I'm going to change my diet. 
You guys eat good food.

What I ate at 9am today was 3 bites of spoiled mashed potatoes.. I was figuring out if it was still good to eat ... it wasn't. And one KFC chicken.


----------



## cloister2

breakfast: cream of wheat cereal with pecans and brown sugar, coffee with sugar
lunch: sandwich with avocado, fried egg, tomato, and salsa
snack: pecans, clif bar, handful of uncooked Top Ramen
dinner: Potatoes Lyonnaise (cooked myself), rice, canned cuban beans, tomato, sour cream, hot sauce.

that's it so far.


----------



## Noca

Almond granola crunch sheddries with lactose free milk
3 x glasses of fruit smoothie (coconut, pineapple, banana)
1 x glass of OJ
2 x glasses of water
2 thin slices of steak pan fried with extra virgin olive oil, mushrooms, snow pea pods, havarti cheese, and spices
grilled cheese naan (whole wheat naan, 2 kraft singles, hummus, spices, dripped in ketchup
potato salad
1 x yogurt fruit cup


----------



## Ventura

OJ 
Apple sauce
toast 
salad
Cake


----------



## catcharay

gunner21 said:


> Breakfast
> 8 egg whites scrambled/QUOTE]
> 
> eeks, isn't that a lot of egg whites??


----------



## catcharay

1 banana, some muesli (no milk)
1 cup coffee
2 medium bowls of fried rice
1 tin tuna
2 cheese slices
2 chicken fillets accompanied with potato salad 
1 apple 
1 pack of strawberry mentos
2 L water 
Some coke zero


----------



## Diegoo

Breakfast: 
Two wheetbix with rice milk
One banana
Then chips, oreos and cornthins haha so healthy..

For lunch, I tried to make chips in the oven but I used way too much oil and they tasted funny.

For dinner: baked beans with chopped vege hot dogs and rice, then fruit salad
To drink: water and and I can't remember what the drink is. Mountain dew passionfruit or someshiz


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday: cereal with raisins and milk; sushi (spicy tuna/cucumber temaki and avocado/salmon rolls); steamed green beans, rice, pickled eggplant, and stir fried sliced beef with onions/red bell peppers.

Today: Just woke up. Craving for some more cereal and milk.
ETA: Cereal, almonds, raisins, milk; Beans, meatballs, okra, tofu; Dinner was rice, pumpkin leaves, and egg rolls.


----------



## cloister2

breakfast: smoothie with mango, pineapple, oj and coffee with sugar
lunch: taco bell bean burrito and diet Mt. Dew
snack: peach, cheese, peanut butter and bread
dinner:hamburger on baguette, corn on the cob, watermelon


----------



## Veritastar

Pistachios 
Bread with strawberry cream cheese
Pot roast
Salad
Sweet potatoes
Costco muffin
Popsicle
Milk


----------



## Lipizzan

tater tots
fried mushrooms
cookie
enough water to please a small village


----------



## AussiePea

Yogurt covered muesli bars 
Chicken Caesar wraps (lettuce, Parmesan, chicken and casear dressing, so good)
2 berry Yogurts
Steak and Vegetables

Kind of my every week day food tbh.


----------



## Vilanelle

I'm a nutcase.

Woke up to an apple that costed me .80 more than usual.
So apple.
Then I had 4 grande cookies. They were really grande. Chocolate chippy.
I had milk in between and during my cookie session.
I devoured a turkey sandwich on white bread and then half of another sandwich.
Then I had some fruitsnacks.
Drank a lot of water.
At 10:30, because I am a nutcase...I baked beignets again.
So that's 7 beignets.

Mmm, hearty.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Steamed cassava with shredded coconut; some sticky red rice.
Snack: Co worker gave me bread pudding to try. Yummm... too sweet though.
Afternoon: I bought a whole wheat sandwich with mesquite chicken, lettuce, tomatoes, onion, pickles, olives and bell pepper. Usually the guys who make mine pile on the vegetables but new girl who made it today totally skimped on my veggies; I was not a happy customer.>:/
Dinner: Ravioli stuffed with cheese and mushroom and spinach in marinara sauce. And I also stir fried plain eggplant on the side to make up for the skimpy veggies from lunch. Yes, I am bitter.


----------



## Spritz11

For dinner I have a chicken burger w/ salad and a few chips, then I shared half a cookie with my friend, and had a piece of toast and a chocolate bar. I need to eat healthier -_-


----------



## CoastalSprite

Espresso with milk, toast and peanut butter.
Blueberries, cherry tomatoes, more coffee with milk/Splenda from Tim's.
Cheese and more fruit (mangoes, plums, apple).
Roasted turkey.
Coke Zero.


----------



## Vilanelle

Umm.
5 FRUIT SNACKS FROM WELCH'S.
ADDICTED.
And cheerios, 3/4 cup's worth.
Then 3-4 bites of watermelon (thought it expired).

Will have orange chicken for dinner


----------



## Hersheyfan98

All I ate was, French Toast, eggs, and bacon. Seriously that's about it, and the day is almost over  That's what I get when I don't go out to get food.


----------



## Noca

Fruit smoothie
Bowl of Shreddies with almonds and granola with a little bit of lactose free milk
1 slice of pizza
2 glasses of water
2 cheddar sausages on toasted whole wheat buns with cheese, bacon crumbs and ketchup
Grilled cauliflower, red peppers, green onions, snow pea pods, carrots shredded, honey, olive oil, and spices
Fruit yogurt cup


----------



## cloister2

breakfast: corn flakes with strawberries and coffee (sugar with everything)
snack: cheese on crackers
dinner: strawberries, banana, fish, rice, vegetables, and corn chowder
1 1/2 beers, and a piece of cheese and cracker


----------



## Electricparis

Earlier this morning I had 2 bowls of cereal. maybe 3. then I had 2 cheese egg tacos....then I had a cup of Gatorade. then I had another bowl of cereal. then I had gulasch but before that I drank watermelon juice with extra ice. Tonight my dads bringing hot chilli cheese hot dogs. I cant wait


----------



## Electricparis




----------



## Electricparis

Electricparis said:


>


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Half a whole wheat bagel with whipped cream cheese. Cottage cheese with strawberry jam. Two tiny nectarines and a tiny apple that a co worker gave me. Lunch was rice and spicy/sour catfish & vegetables soup. Got home starving so I ate stir fried okra, some sticky soy rice and now I'm munching on raisins. 

I've been so hungry lately; I think I need to increase protein more. I say this yet tomorrow's lunch is already packed and it's vegetarian. That settles it. I'm gonna cook chicken tomorrow night.


----------



## Cascades

About 600 freddos.


----------



## cloister2

Egg salad sandwich, pear, kids clif bar, 2 slices of cheese, cracker, and 1 slice of bread


----------



## CoastalSprite

Coffee with milk, toast and almond butter.
Leftover roasted turkey.
Cherry tomatoes, blueberries.
Cheese and a bunch of fruit (mangoes, apple, strawberries).
Coke Zero.


----------



## mik

Dinuguan 
Halo halo 
Snack bar
Jamba juice
Lucky charms


----------



## catcharay

1 banana, plain yoghurt with dried fruit mix and nuts
Part of a loaf of wholewheat bread with tomato soup
1 medium avocado
Fruit mix snack
3 tiny mandarins
****aki (the mushroom lol) udon noodle soup
2 L water, 1 glass Coke zero


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Early morning before work: A bit of raisin cereal with milk.
Mid morning during work: Strawberries and a bowl of oatmeal.
Lunch: Chicken/baby bok choy stir fry; rice and spicy salmon.
Afternoon: Half of a tiny chocolate bar. I accidentally dropped the other half... 

I wanna make jalapeno and mushroom pizza for dinner.


----------



## silent but not deadly

I think i had just a sandwich.


----------



## catcharay

1 banana, plain yogurt with dried fruit/nuts
2 cups coffee
1 cup green tea 
1 apple 
a handful of rice crackers
1 tin tuna
1 slice cheese and
rice with braised bamboo shoots & eggs with side of avocado spinach salad


----------



## AussiePea

Steak bacon and cheese pie, god it was good.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today was a yummy food day. 

Morning: Rice, natto, nori; chicken, baby bok choy, stuffed bitter melon (mushrooms/pork meatballs)
Snacks: Raisin cereal with milk; half a wheat bagel with cream cheese.
Night: Potluck with my community hula dance group; oh gosh, where to begin?? Well I made cream cheese/graham cracker stuffed strawberries so I ate a ton of those. There was also various types of salads, veggie&dips, Chinese food (chow mein, fried rice, chow fun), Japanese food (sushi, spam musubi, etc.), lots of different types of chicken, and a bunch of dessert dishes. 

Was definitely a good dinner...


----------



## holyfires

I haven't eaten breakfast since I was about 12. That's nine years. Sometimes I find myself wanting bacon in a morning, but then I remember how it made me sick on a cross channel ferry back in March and I suddenly never want it again...But that pie above looks absolutely delicious. Pie is one of my favourite comfort foods.

Anyway, today I had some nachos with melted cheese and tomato and garlic salsa for my lunch (around 3pm, but still), and a few hours ago I had chicken in black bean sauce with noodles and fries. As I do every Saturday. Saturday is my favourite day, food-wise.

I've also had rather a lot of Pepsi. But that's a one-off, since my mum's having a bottle of cider. I'm not really into alcohol, but I sometimes have an alcopop or a bottle of 5.5% wine.


----------



## bddteengirl

*Oops.*

Honey Corn
0,5l Iced Tea
1,5l soda
285g hocolate
250g pizza
200g chips
grapes

See? Grapes. I'm so healthy, right? Right..?.. oh ok.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: 0% Greek yogurt with pure pumpkin puree, flaxmeal, psyllium, and cinnamon; some strawberries; coffee
Post workout: Another serving of Greek Yogurt; air-popped popcorn with nutritional yeast
Dinner: Steamed mixed vegetables with egg whites seasoned with various spices and about 1 tsp olive oil

And several large glasses of water throughout the day


----------



## RelinquishedHell

-Pissed off eggs
-Açaí berry juice
-Iced coffee
-2 bananas
-Handful of grapes
-Pita bread and hummus
-Burger and salad
-Water


----------



## sillywillynilly

Vegi Lasagna and wine gums


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Fried rice, natto, bitter melon, meatballs/chicken; then had some leftover blueberry pie from last night's potluck.
Snack: Graham crackers with cream cheese and strawberries.
Evening: I made jalapeno-mushroom-bell pepper-onion-tomato pizza! Ate half of the darn thing and then had Greek yogurt with more strawberries and sweet condensed milk for dessert. 

Sugar amount today was good. That blueberry pie was awesome... not too sweet, not too sour.


----------



## Noca

So far I have had...

Bowl of special K strawberry cereal with cranberries, honey and lactose free milk
Water
2 x scrambled egg wraps with bacon crumble, mayonnaise, spices, cheese slices and ketchup
1 x Fruit yogurt cup


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Granola
Strawberries
White grapes 
Blueberries 
Apple
Natural yoghurt 
Dab of Honey

Crackers
Rockford
Green/Black olives
Prosciutto 
Apple
Philli 

Rose
Red wine 
Jim beams
Diet coke


----------



## sansd

before bed (early morning): two small steamed zucchinis with jarred tomato and macadamia nut oil, provolone, strawberries, four carrots with hummus

before lunch: gingery green tea, blueberry-flavored herbal tea, a spoonful of butter along with fat-soluble vitamins

lunch: white tea, grilled king salmon, greens (endive, radicchio, arugula) with lemon oil and sunflower seeds, a few bites of lobster, probably about ten french fries with a bit of ketchup

afternoon snacking (spread out): spring greens and a tomato with miso caesar dressing, red grapes (probably around 80, split in three servings), a handful of raw pistachios, two handfuls of raw macadamia nuts, around 12 cherry tomatoes, a slice of provolone, lemon balm tea

after trying to sleep: a handful of baby arugula, a handful of red grapes, and lime juice blended together; a few macadamia nuts; cooked sprouted lentils, mung beans, and adzuki beans with onion and cherry tomatoes; three carrots with hummus; rest of the basket of cherry tomatoes


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: I fried an egg, salt&pepper it, rolled it up in a flat bread and ate it plain. 
Afternoon: Steamed bok choy, fried rice, various different flavored tofu, and a few pieces of ginger chicken; then had a very big and ripe nectarine from the backyard tree.
Night: Lettuce/tomato/onion/beef dish, okra, egg&greenonion&tomato soup, and steamed rice. 

That nectarine was so juicy... How can a dying old tree produce such yummy fruits?? The darn thing is so dark and wrinkly with barely any branches; very sparse leaves from its branches too and the large, rich red contrasting fruits hang on it, weighing it down like something out of fantasy movie. When I was picking the fruits, I felt like I was Eve in the Garden of Eden, tempted by the devil snake to eat from the forbidden fruit of knowledge. What am I saying?? I have a very odd fascination with this tree. :blank


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Steamed cassava with shredded coconut. 
Mid morning during work: A nectarine and graham crackers with cream cheese.
Lunch time: Leftover jalapeno-mushroom-bell pepper-onion-tomato pizza.
Dinner: I made garlic herb potato/sweet potato wedges and roasted carrots; I ate it with tilapia fish.  This will also be tomorrow's lunch.


----------



## Ells

Two squared waffles
snacked on crisps and a banana
spaghetti


----------



## sansd

genmaicha, raw macadamia nuts, red grapes, 18 raw pistachios 
three hard-boiled eggs and boiled frozen rainbow chard
four steamed beets with butter and lemon juice, a bit of cheddar
lemon balm tea, a kiwifruit, a little baby arugula and a tomato with miso caesar dressing, a little more cheddar, four stalks of celery with three pepper hummus, a little sunflower seed butter, a banana


----------



## EmptyRoom

Hurp...

Water, half of a chicken bake

More water, 2 pizza slices, broccoli, banana, and strawberry milk..


----------



## Valtron

Leftover baked chicken w/ green beans and caprese salad
Iced coffee
2 hamburger sliders
Watermelon slices
Drumstick Ice cream
Pasta w/ tomato sauce and sausage
A handful of hot Cheetos

.....I eat way too much.


----------



## catcharay

1 banana, plain yogurt w/ dried fruit/nut mix 
1 coffee 
peppermint tea throughout the day 
2 slices raisin bread
1 tin tuna 
2 cheese slices 
3 small mandarins 
Korean shrimp with rice 
small bowl of ice cream 

and these maltesers are eyeing me so....


----------



## sansd

before bed: a banana, 12 raw pistachios, a spoonful of cranberry almond Qi'a with the cranberries picked out in almond milk
cheddar, a plum, 5 pistachios, green tea
handful of raw macadamia nuts, orange & ginger skyr
frozen wild blueberries
three hard-boiled eggs and boiled frozen chard, four celery stalks with hummus and a bit of sunflower seed butter
genmaicha

More cheese, nuts, and another plum the rest of the day.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Last night, I made two tuna-mayo onigiri (rice balls) because I knew I was gonna be rushing in the morning. Also had a nectarine.
Lunch time: Roasted potatoes and carrots; leftover tilapia fish, some water spinach and bamboo shoots. Graham cracker with cream cheese spread.
Afternoon: Strawberries. Chocolate.
Night: Bro made crab. ALso had egg rolls, rice noodles, ginger pork, cilantro, and crunchy lettuce. Then I went outside to the backyard and found a gigantic nectarine just lying on the ground; picked it up, washed it, and ate it.


----------



## Meli24R

a green pepper with hummus
a peach
pinto beans
gluten free cranberry bar
almond milk and rice cereal
pistachios 
steamed broccoli and chicken breast


----------



## Mushy pea

Coffee with cream and sugar 
Bagel with butter and cream cheese
Two peanut butter cookies
Turkey lettuce tomato on a hero
Few pieces of Hershey's almond
Loads of water
I need to eat healthier!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Onigiri seasoned with furikake nori mix and with an umeboshi inside; half of a flat bread with tuna.
Mid-morning: Another nectarine.
Lunch: Fried rice, roasted potatoes/carrots, asparagus/bok choy, and chicken.
Afternoon: Organic vanilla milk yogurt; fun size dark chocolate kit kat bar.
Night: A big salad with various types of veggies, cubed provolone cheese, ham, croutons, and garbanzo beans; end with a couple pieces of dried chili mango.


----------



## catcharay

1 banana, yoghurt w/ fruit and nuts 
2 cheese slices
1 coffee
Vietnamese salad, half avocado
1 tin tuna
chicken breast with lemon,garlic and herb dressing w/ potato salad

Water, Coke zero 
I'm so ravenous still....I want to munch on carbs


----------



## Zack

2 x chocolate-chip brioche, 2 x Weetabix, a dozen mini-Shredded Wheat and 1 x cup skimmed milk.


----------



## Zack

Burger King Double Rodeo Burger - tiny. Why does an American chain sell such tiny portions?


----------



## sansd

so far:

a handful of macadamia nuts, frozen wild blueberries, juice of one lemon in water
two stalks of celery with almond butter and 1t sunflower seed butter; spring greens with a cucumber, a tomato, and miso caesar dressing
a handful of blueberries, baked barramundi with lemon juice, leftover lemon juice in water
two handfuls of blueberries, a handful of macadamia nuts
seven pistachios, more blueberries
oatmeal (.5c rolled oats) with butter, almond milk, a banana, five strawberries, a handful of blueberries, and cinnamon; eight pistachios (for my own reference, this was at 4pm)
cheddar (2-3 oz?), rest of the blueberries from the 6-oz tub, spring greens with miso caesar dressing (7pm)
eight pistachios and a few more macadamia nuts (8pm)

I have new chin zits even though I've been eating really carefully. Too much cheese, maybe? Or maybe just my melatonin supplement. Frustrating. I'm not sure the oatmeal won't make the acne worse, but I'm still hoping it will help me sleep.


----------



## Steinerz

hamburger helper.
spinach.
mango. 
water.


----------



## catcharay

Small bowl of dried fruit & nuts
1 coffee 
Gỏi cuốn (Vietnamese rice paper rolls) 
Vietnamese salad
85% cacoa Lindt chocolate (half)
A few pieces of smoked salmon, avocado sushi
Lots of Coke zero (My vice!)
2 L water
A handful of M&M's


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A baked sweet potato; flatbread with whipped cream cheese/green onion/garlic sausage
Mid morning: A nectarine and an asian apple; also another onigiri rice ball with umeboshi inside
Lunch: Zucchini/Asparagus, carrots, roasted potato, salmon and some white rice
Afternoon: Graham crackers, organic milk yogurt, and mung bean sticky rice.

Not sure about dinner yet. 

My appetite is increasing and is very strong lately. Not sure if that is a good thing... It's getting colder though. Maybe my body is sensing that fall/winter is coming so it's trying to tell me to eat more and fatten me up for the cold weather. :lol

ETA:
Night: I made chili (baked beans/green peppers/tomato/mushroom/pasta) and ate it with tilapia fish and a small side of stir fried cabbage.


----------



## sansd

blueberries (6oz, spread out); macadamia nuts; cheddar (3-4 ounces?, kind of spread out); celery with almond butter, sunflower seed butter and raisins; spring greens with three hard-boiled eggs, a tomato, and miso caesar dressing; lemon balm tea; honeybush tea; a little bit of shredded coconut; three small zucchini and frozen onion, steamed, with jarred tomato and a little butter; more spring greens with dressing; a banana (11:20pm)


----------



## catcharay

Handful dried fruit & nuts
Banana, frozen strawberry and frozen yogurt smoothie
Eggs Benedict
1 small bowl of frozen yogurt
2 whole pizzas (with prawns, pineapple, tomato, mushroom)


----------



## tony420

breakfest
1 1/2 sliced chicken breast caesar salad

lunch was 2 pork chops 4 eggs with a corn on the cob

dinner was chicken fettechini 

also had about 7-8 16 oz glasses of water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Natto, rice, nori. Milk yogurt.
Mung bean sticky rice, zucchini, tilapia fish, and okra.
Then after the performance, a couple of group members and I grabbed chicken burgers from Carl's Jr.

And I realized I haven't had fast food in months... crazy.


----------



## catcharay

1 banana 
Pieces of avocado, few squares dark chocolate, bits of goji berries,
1 cup coffee
1 Toasted cheese sandwich
1 tin tuna
Thai tofu noodle soup 
Pickings of egg plants and other things
1 mentos pack packet
1 licorice allsorts square


----------



## NeonStockings

Unsweetened iced tea, and cheese and bean burritos, and a cup of broccoli cheddar rice. Not sure what I am eating for dinner, but I can still eat about 700 calories and be under my calorie limit.


----------



## Sad Larry

Breakfast: eggs, beans and ice cream
Water
Quesadillas
more water
xD


----------



## UnnamedSpecies

-Smoothie 
-Egg and cheese sandwich
-'Skinny' brand sweet potato sticks
-Ham sandwich 
-French fries
-Kiwi


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Steamed cassava root with coconut.
Two mini bananas and a nectarine.
Asparagus, okra, a cube of fried tofu, fried rice, and steamed fish.
Another mini banana and a peanut butter, chocolate granola bar.
Then I made anchovies pizza with olives, onion, zucchini, cheese, tomato, and a bit of jalapeno. Waiting for it in the oven right now. =D

It will be my first time tasting anchovies!! A co worker was telling me how she hates it on pizza and I had a sudden urge to make it on pizza and try it out. lol. I love trying out things people hate. :lol


----------



## epril

2 pieces pizza, ribs, 1 oz. chicken, barbeque beans, cole slaw, mac and cheese, fish, mashed potatoes, water, diet coke, frozen yogurt.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Iced Coffee
Peanut butter sandwhich
Juice
Burger (beef patty, cheese, lettuce, tomato, raw onions)
Fries
Water


----------



## Kip92

Just coffee for now


----------



## dizzyizzy919

Ugh, I had a humongous hotel breakfast and then pita chips with hummus around 6. I also had a lot of water but also had a coke so 140 extra calories . My breakfast was something like:
-omelet
-half a Belgian waffle
-a quarter of a muffin
-2 pieces of bacon
-a couple bites of homefries.
That alone was enough food for the entire day, and then I had to ruin it even further by eating pita chips + hummus and a coke.

God, I'm so gross.


----------



## ourwater

i worry my aunt may have given me steak instead of pork. I can't eat.


----------



## dratergnikcuF

Breakfast~ turkey on whole wheat & apple & low fat milk.

Lunch~turkey on whole wheat & nectarine & lemon water.

snack~red grapes & low fat cottage cheese & celery with peanut butter.

Dinner~chicken soft tacos (2) on whole wheat tortilla & lemon water.


All day water,water,water lemons really help !


----------



## sansd

before bed: a banana, goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
two vanilla almond bars
lemon water, three hard-boiled eggs, boiled frozen rainbow chard, frozen wild blueberries
green tea
goat yogurt with honey and cinnamon
frozen mediterranean blend vegetables and cauliflower + a cooked fresh tomato with jarred tomato
two vanilla almond bars

I'm going to have oatmeal, probably with pumpkin butter, butter, milk, and raisins. Also got fresh blueberries today, so I will have some of those.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Rice ball with salmon inside. A slice of bread stuffed with cream cheese and garlic sausage. An apple. Organic milk yogurt. Mashed potatoes, lemon chicken, Swiss chard and red bell pepper. A granola bar. An Asian pear. Rice with a bit of pickled eggplant, bamboo shoots, and pork. Also had leftover anchovies pizza. Hehe not bad at all.


----------



## Auroras

Smoked salmon over baguette, ritz, and pretzel. Grapes, shrimp cocktail, and chardonnay. However I made spaghetti and sausage for dinner but didn't eat any of that. Leftovers!


----------



## dratergnikcuF

B. Roast beef on whole wheat, apple, low fat milk

L. Roast beef on whole wheat, nectarine , lemon water

S. low fat cottage cheese, grapes, mixed berries

D. 6" Togos tuna on wheat roll, lemon water



Water all day !


----------



## catcharay

1 Banana, oatmeal with milk and sultanas, some cashew nuts
1 coffee
2 handfuls of peanut M&M's
1 candy Worthers originals
1 cough lolly
1 tin sardines
Half avocado
2 cheese slices 
Udon noodle stirfry with black bean sauce & vegetables

I still want Mcdonalds -_-

Coke zero, water


----------



## Spetsnaz

Pizza and honry nut cherrios


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Baked yam, a samosa, and graham crackers.
Naan bread pizza--tomato, zucchini, onion, olives, jalapeno, anchovies, cheese, garlic.
Baked potato wedges and roasted carrots.
A steamed taro; a mini size white chocolate kit kat bar.
Natto/olives with rice, nori, kabocha stir fry, and a bit of chicken. Raisin cereal for dessert. :lol

I think I will start eating cereal for dessert now... It always hits the spot for me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

McDonald's. Enjoyed every last peck of it.


----------



## nml

wow you people eat a lot aha.

A coffee and a yogurt :/


----------



## UltraShy

-yogurt
-tacos
-2 apples
-Chardonnay

That's a full day of food.


----------



## MissyH

Sloppy Joe w/ fries....and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## GotAnxiety

In the morning I have a protein shake then I fill a container with berries
strawberries,rasberries,blackberries,blueberries,cherries,grapes and snack on that all morning. I don't really get hungry when eatting that stuff.

After my workout I have another protein shake then in the evening I eat vegatables potatos/rice and some meat.
Califowler,tomatos,cucumber.

That about it sometimes I go to madina villa in the mall it pretty good.

I've been losing lot's of water weight or whatever from eatting like this I'm almost 200lb again 

I'm never hungry and I wake up dry and cut I like that feeling.


----------



## matthewebbert

In the morning I drink fruit juice , in the lunch time I eat diet food , less oily but energetic food , in the evening I eat fruits and At night I take nutritions before dinner and then take less healthy food.


----------



## Pacotaco

It's 4pm and I've had nothing. Except a can of Pepsi, really.

This happens to me often, though. I just get caught up in stuff and kind of forget to stop and find something to eat.


----------



## Noca

Fruit smoothie with apple juice, orange juice, banana, strawberry juice, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, honey, and walnuts

Stir fried veggies (diced mushrooms, celery, green onions) with black pepper, garlic salt, parsley, mayonnaise, cottage cheese, extra virgin olive oil, 2 x eggs, served over a warm pita, and topped with BBQ Rays BBQ sauce.

Orange juice
water
3 slices of pizza with goat cheese, pineapple, and ham
some thousand island sauce to dip


----------



## Noca

Breakfast:
Special K with strawberries, and honey
Fruit smoothie

Lunch: 
2 slices of pineapple, ham, goat cheese pizza
apple sauce
water

Dinner:
Tialapia on the BBQ with bread crumbs, and parmesean cheese
mixed veggies in foil (carrots, mushrooms, green onions, red peppers) with honey, extra virgin olive oil, and spices
Rice
water

Snack:
fruit yogurt cup


----------



## jadedpearl

one diet mt dew
bowl of oatmeal with brown sugar
2 liters of water
1 m&m (found it on my dresser, yes it was clean)
3 chicken fajitas
2 glasses of sweet tea
chips with salsa


----------



## sansd

so far:

before bed: steamed frozen cauliflower with tamari, baked frozen butternut squash with butter and coconut oil
steamed frozen broccoli, green beans, onion, and salad shrimp with tamari
three slices of havarti
macadamia nuts, a few raisins
peppermint tea
boiled frozen collard greens, black-eyed peas, and onion
macadamia nuts, a few raisins


----------



## Steinerz

a bite from a fig from the fig tree.

Some homemade soup including, various broths, kale,spinach,chicken,sausage,garlic, seasonings.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

I've literally ate nothing today



All I've had was some bottled water.



I just haven't been hungry


----------



## kricket

Instant ramen (both servings)
A couple spoons of ice cream
4 pieces of gum

My body is a temple!


----------



## Noca

2 x Fruit smoothie with walnuts, blueberries, blackberries and strawberries
scrambled eggs with cottage cheese and spices
fruit yogurt cup
water
chicken with steamed broccoli, cheese, and rice
another plate of rice

Not much food so far as I don't feel the greatest today


----------



## Percy pig

1 ham n cheese sandwich
bunch of grapes
3 strawberries
1 ribena
1 small slice tottenham cake ( usa people, its like sponge cake with pink icing....love you guys )
4 marsmellows


----------



## catcharay

I ate

3 tbls plain yogurt w. Dried fruits and meusli
1 coffee
Goji berries handful
2 x cheese slice
1 tin tuna
2 rows dark chocolate
One row rice crackers
Chicken breast w. Soy ginger and vegetables
Water
Coke zero


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Baked yam. Milk yogurt. Blueberries and Cantaloupe. Eggplant/zucchini stir fry. Japanese style curry (potatoes, carrots, chicken, onion) with rice. Butter boiled corn and crawfish. Graham crackers for dessert. mmm


----------



## Letmebe

Breakfast, 7 strawberries in soynut butter (2 tablespoons) one glass tea

Lunch one crab and lettuce wrap with walnuts ( corn flour wrap).

Snack: apple and coffee w/ no fat lactose free milk ..

And that's it, I don't eat much.


----------



## ToughUnderdog

I had an 8 hour shift of almost constant exercise loading vehicles and retrieving carts. 

breakfast: 1 cup of coffee, 1 large bowl of oatmeal with sprinkled cinnamon, about a half cup of soy milk, and 2 tablespoons of flax seed meal. 

1 kiwifruit 

lunch: 12 inch veggie sandwich: spinach, onions, bell peppers, tomatoes, boston lettuce, mustard, and pepper. 

dinner: 3 large bowls of brown rice, chickpeas, black beans and leftover vegetable stir fry. 

3 peanut butter (no oil) sandwiches 

1 kiwifruit, 1 apple 

2 large bowls of salad: kale, swiss chard, green onions, with bean dip.


----------



## Zack

Nearly 11:00 here and eaten nothing.


----------



## Zack

Nearly 16:00 here. In total had 200 calories today. Walked six miles.


----------



## Noca

pita round with peanut butter, honey, and cranberries
water
orange and mango juice
4" chicken sub
honey sausage, with bacon bits, cheese and ketchup
greek yogurt fruit cup
fruit smoothie with walnuts, and fruit in it
bowl of homemade apple sauce


----------



## Noca

ToughUnderdog said:


> I had an 8 hour shift of almost constant exercise loading vehicles and retrieving carts.
> 
> breakfast: 1 cup of coffee, 1 large bowl of oatmeal with sprinkled cinnamon, about a half cup of soy milk, and 2 tablespoons of flax seed meal.
> 
> 1 kiwifruit
> 
> lunch: 12 inch veggie sandwich: spinach, onions, bell peppers, tomatoes, boston lettuce, mustard, and pepper.
> 
> dinner: 3 large bowls of brown rice, chickpeas, black beans and leftover vegetable stir fry.
> 
> 3 peanut butter (no oil) sandwiches
> 
> 1 kiwifruit, 1 apple
> 
> 2 large bowls of salad: kale, swiss chard, green onions, with bean dip.


holy crap that is a lot of food!


----------



## ToughUnderdog

Noca said:


> holy crap that is a lot of food!


Yeah no kidding! That 8 hour shift really put me down big time!


----------



## ourwater

What my parents gave me. Brownies, chocolate, baked fish and green beans ( battered).


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: Black coffee
Lunch: Greek yogurt with blueberries, flaxmeal, bran, and psyllium
Snack: A few sheets of nori, 2 sticks of celery, nutritional yeast
Dinner will be: Steamed mixed vegetables (spinach, turnip greens, kale, broccoli, asparagus, carrots, squash, bamboo shoots, tomatoes, snow peas, bell peppers, onion, mushrooms, and garlic)


----------



## laura024

Breakfast - Nature Valley Fruit & Nut bar
Lunch - Whole grain penne pasta with a tomato & basil sauce
Dinner - BLT on whole wheat bread
Snack - Grapes and apple slices


----------



## Letmebe

Fat free tortilla with low fat/low carb peanut butter and dash of wine jelly in a roll.


----------



## CWe

I ate a can of Mountain dew! (not the actual can)


----------



## Meli24R

almond milk and rice chex
apple with peanut butter
grilled eggplant and mushrooms with hummus
tuna salad
spaghetti squash with tomato basil sauce


----------



## Letmebe

Breakfast: 15 grapes, 1 half heated milk half coffee home made beverage.

Lunch: probably a lettuce wrap with apples and avocado

Dinner: Just guessing here but one turkey burger patty, and some seared onions..that's it.

Snacks: sugar free popsicles, raisins.


----------



## sansd

cranberry almond Qi'a with most cranberry pieces removed in almond milk, black tea with honey and almond milk
baked sockeye salmon fillet with lemon juice; spring mix with miso caesar dressing; goat milk yogurt with honey, cinnamon, and blueberries
more blueberries, a small number of raisins
oatmeal (from rolled oats) with butter, almond milk, a banana, and blueberries (and cinnamon)
spring mix with miso caesar dressing
baked frozen butternut squash with macadamia nut oil and butter
peppermint tea
dark chocolate sea salt Kind bar
two slices of havarti, a handful of macadamia nuts, spring mix with miso caesar dressing, steamed frozen cauliflower with tamari, peppermint tea


----------



## TheNord

12 eggs
6 brownies
2 cups of oatmeal (dry)
Half a gallon of milk and 2 servings of whey protein
4 cups of baked beans with bacon and sausage
6 ribs
2 steaks
2 McDoubles
1 22 oz. chocolate Frosty
1 Baconator
2 pomegranate Chobani yogurts
2 cups of potato salad
2 cups of quinoa salad
2 bananas
1 diet Coke

I ate like a horse.


----------



## jenkydora

boiled egg
broccolini
asparagus
steamed mushrooms
cucumber
black coffee
skim milk tea
nearly forgot the barramundi fillet lemon flavoured

I'm doing restricted cals for 2 non consecutive days out of 7 for longevity and some weight loss, its a side effect.


----------



## Blue Dino

Pastry Bun
Coffee
Ramen with Sunnyside Up Egg
Hand made noodles
Salmon
Veggies (not sure what kind..)
Apple slices
Peach slices
Pear slices
5-6 Cups of Green Tea


----------



## sansd

before bed: a slice of havarti
baked mahi mahi, macadamia nut oil, pineapple, onion, and jalapeño; steamed frozen asparagus with butter; a slice of havarti; black tea with honey, maple sryup, and almond milk
peppermint tea, a slice of havarti, a handful of macadamia nuts
spring mix with miso caesar dressing

Soon I'll probably have oatmeal with a banana, blueberries, almond milk, almonds, butter and cinnamon.


----------



## rotten

lunch: spam and cheese sandwhich
dinner: 2 slices of pizza


----------



## Danielle99

Breakfast: cereal 
Lunch: pasta 
and dinner: more pasta left over from lunch!


----------



## GotAnxiety

Today i woke up first thing i had was a fruit bowl of blueberries redgrapes strawberries some green grapes i would like to add raspberries and cherries but that is more money .

Then i had a banana went to the gym had 2 more bananas 3 quarters of thé way done at the gym.

Then i went to a food market had another fruit cup of raspberries black berries cherrys and strawberries

Walked around the mall for abit came home had another banana lol 

Then I made rice and potatoes with 3 tomatos and half a cucumber plus some ketchup it was so good still got half lefted over for later.

im thinking about eliminating meat from my diet and obcessive caffeine i think those are the next to go.


Last meal cubed cut steak chucks frozens peas and califlower.


----------



## Worthlesshuman

breakfast/lunch: handfuls of cheerios straight from the box and a glass of water
dinner: breaded chicken cutlet drinking arnold palmer straight from the cointaner 
dessert: 3 miniature reeses 

idk why but i like scavenging and eating savagely without utensils or plates just makes me feel more caveman like bak in the day


----------



## Worthlesshuman

oh and i had a bannana cause i pretend im healthy


----------



## Consider

Slice of pizza and an apricot. Water interspersed throughout.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Breakfast: Steel-cut oats and orange juice
Lunch: Cheese and ham toastie and magners
Tea: Steak, kidney and vegetable pie with brocolli and sweet potato
Supper: Pizza

Pretty naughty day but hey I was out with my mum


----------



## GotAnxiety

I think those bananas gave me constipation. Those are next to be eliminated!!


----------



## Noca

bowl of peaches and cream oatmeal
2 x fruit yogurt cups
glass of OJ
some fruit juice
water
8 slices of whole grain, thin crust, brocolli, mushroom, pineapple, goat cheese pizza
a toasted bagel with talapia, Havarti cheese, almond slivers, onions, three cheese ranch, butter, and romaine lettuce
bowl of homemade apple sauce


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Cereal
Peanut butter toast
roughly 3 cookies
cup of ice cream
half a cheeseburger 
potato salad
Some amount of french bread and a little chicken
Unknown of amount of this weird diet lemonade my dad bought
Few cups of tea
Watermelon and canteloupe

This is not my normal food..


----------



## SchizoLoner

An omelette and guacamole. Ever since I've been drinking, I've lost ten pounds from not eating. Maybe because I drink hard liquor and not beer. I recently lost the baby fat on my body and especially my face.


----------



## Mike81

A slice of pizza with 3 scrambled eggs and cheese, and three small sausages. 
A bowl of ice cream
A bowl of ramen noodles
A frozen burrito
Another bowl of ice cream
A pack of oreos


Wow.
That list looks even worse written down than it did in my head. :um


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Breakfast: Waffles.
Lunch: A cold ham, cheese and mayonnaise sandwich.
Dinner: Nothing.

Thanks a lot, dad.


----------



## Billius

Bowl of oatmeal
Tofu and cheese sandwich
3 scrambled egg on a vegemite and cheese sandwich
peanut butter and honey sandwich
Protein shake; yogurt oatmeal banana soy protein isolate cocoa rice malt sugar cocoa
weetbix and milk with sugar
coffee
Strong homemade preworkout
At least 3200 calories all up


----------



## Ender

2 cups coffee with cream 
Granola bar
Bowl of Kashi Blueberry clusters cereal.
Glass of water vitamins and happy pills
Zone double chocolate protein bar
Plate of roast beef and Rice. Glass of water.
A Klondike Bar (don't ask what I did for it)
Glass of Pepsi
Half a peanut butter and jelly sandwich
Glass of milk


----------



## GotAnxiety

Went grocery shopping got a lot of organic frozen fruit now my raspberries and blue berries red grapes and strawsberries some are fresh some frozen. Organic bananas this time and kiwi Bulked up on frozen vegatables and potatos/rice I always grab 6 cucumbers and a load of tomatos. so I'll be set for awhile.

Meat I got some fish beef liver and some chicken drumsticks I'll use those sparingly. Plus I got some organic virgin olive oil this time and walnuts!

I wanna quit caffeine it so addictive I love using it for my workout's. I feel the adrenaline get's me way to jacked and restless long after consuming it.


----------



## Letmebe

1 cup light pasta

small yogurt and granola

fat free ice cream

2 oranges

1 wrap..i ate too much.


----------



## Consider

Well done steak

A peach

Hella water

Gatorade


----------



## c222

1 McChicken without mayo from Mcdonalds.
1 double cheeseburger from Mcdonalds.
A few potato chips like 6 of them.
2 banana popsicle.
1 peanut butter/chocolate protein bar.
and im still hungry........more to come.
:/


----------



## StayTrueToYou

2 Greek yogurts
Asian Rice crackers 
Asian chicken salad
A dr pepper 

That's it...I should eat more. Except these nothing to eat.


----------



## StayTrueToYou

2 Greek yogurts
Asian Rice crackers 
Asian chicken salad
A dr pepper 

That's it...I should eat more. Except these nothing to eat.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A bit of cereal with milk.
Raspberries and blueberries with yogurt.
Lemon pepper tuna with crackers.
Lunch... I made swiss chard/onion/garlic/egg muffin! Recipe had called for too much salt but I ate it with Greek yogurt and it was absolutely divine!! Also had broiled yellow bell peppers, zucchini, and a bit of liver.
Graham crackers.
Got home and ate peanut butter with a banana.
Late dinner after dance performance... a bit of rice, bitter melon, meatballs, and water spinach soup.

I have a huge appetite lately. Not sure why.


----------



## Riddles

I try and get 3000-4000 clean cals a day so, I eat a lot No store meat just wild game as long as I get at least 1 gram of protein per pound of BW I am good. I eat 6-8 meals a day right now.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Alright I'm gonna start drinking only bottle water and organic coffee from now on. Most of my fruits are organic my vegatables are not tho.


----------



## housebunny

hamburger stew (sweet potato, carrots, celery, onion, broccoli, greens)
figs
raisins 
lettuce, grated carrot, grated fresh beets with balsamic vinegar
2 organic oranges


----------



## Noca

water
orange/mango juice
2 x greek yogurt fruit cup with hemp seeds on top
stir fry with mixed veggies (carrots, snow pea pods, peas, cauliflower, mushrooms, spinach, walnuts, almonds, honey, spices, Kraft Tomato Oregano salad dressing, extra virgin olive oil, Havarti cheese, hemp seeds)
jasmine rice and falafel and Kraft Three cheese ranch salad dressing
organic banana/nut fruit crisps


----------



## cat_c

fri:
breakfast: oatmeal made with milk, sliced apple,and flaxseeds
lunch: banana
dinner: veg stirfry


----------



## cat_c

today:
b : oatmeal with blueberries & flaxseeds
l: skipped just had coffee with milk 
d: curry with rice, carrots and broccoli

evening binge/snack: 2 apple pastry things (ugh)and a bowl of granola


----------



## Witchcraft

Breakfast: Glass of orange juice, apricot yogurt, green tea, 1 biscuit
Coffee break: Coffee with condensed milk and whipped cream, 2 marshmallows
Lunch: kale, courgette, apple, banana, flaxseed smoothie
1 chicken drumstick with couscous and vegetables
Dinner: countless slices of watermelon, waffles with organic peanut butter, hibiscus tea, several almonds


----------



## Consider

Water
Gatorade
1 piece fried chicken
Mashed potatoes 
1 plum


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I snacked throughout the day on a bunch of crap.
> 
> Four spring rolls
> Chocolate chip granola bar
> *Corn dog*
> 5 or 6 beef and cheese nachos
> A dozen brown rice crackers
> A few bites of carrot cake
> A slice of cheesecake
> 
> Not a healthy day.
> 
> Drank water, diet coke, sparkling water and an icee.


A Corn Dog?? I don't know why, but I find this funny..:haha


----------



## lordseshomaru86

10 boneless wings
1 cup couscous
beer... alot of beer!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

quesadilla
Ground Beef
Spanish Rice
Trail Mix
Protein Bar
2 coke zeros


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Natto, cheese, rice, yellow squash and olives.
Clam chowder in sour bread bowl.
Yam noodles with bamboo shoots, nori, spinach, bean sprouts, and pork.
Banana with peanut butter; mango


----------



## Khantko

cheesecake
one large pizza
ice cream
ramen noodles 
fried rice 
bread pudding


----------



## k8steroonis

bowl of flax cereal
english muffin w/ butter
fresh melon/strawberries
spoonful peanut butter
curry chicken/honey chicken & rice
biscottis
peanut butter on bananas w/ whipped cream

tea,water,oj


----------



## cat_c

b : banana and a coffee w/milk
l: tomato soup with wholemeal bread & smoked salmon 
d: leftovers from last night (rice & curry and veg) 
and just had a cup of hot cocoa


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Been snacking all day.

Rice, bitter melon, salmon.
A green tea ice cream mochi.
A mini vanilla cheesecake.
Kale chips.
Mango slices.
A piece of home made beef jerky.
A bit of cereal/milk.
Zucchini/yellow squash egg and cheese muffins.
A coffee candy.

Dinner will be eaten soon. I'm so hungry today!! Maybe it's because I didn't eat lunch so I grazed throughout the day...


----------



## laura024

Honeyed apricot yogurt
Turkey and cheese cracker Lunchable
Supreme deep dish personal pizza
Raw veggies - carrots, broccoli, and celery dipped in a bit of ranch dressing


----------



## cat_c

oatmeal w/sliced apple & flax
cheese sandwich and a bowl of spicy tomato soup
salmon fillet, baby potatoes and broccoli
tomato and mozzarella salad with balsamic dressing
cup of hot cocoa


----------



## diamondheart89

water.

7:14 PM


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Breakfast - cereal 
Lunch - I can't remember
Dinner - pizza


----------



## GotAnxiety

I ate this big frigging steak. Omg I'm digusted by eatting meat now it kinda gross.


----------



## Hersheyfan98

Breakfast : nothing 
Lunch: sandwich 
Dinner: nothing 
:/


----------



## laura024

Some of you really need to eat more. :0


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Dinner: steak with pierogi.
Dessert: a snicker's candy bar.
Nighttime snack: english muffin with peanut butter.

Not the healthiest day i suppose lol


----------



## Billius

2 cheese sandwiches, one one with tofu, one with eggs
2 peanut butter and honey sandwiches
Soy protein shake with canola oil, oat powder, greek yogurt, sugar, milk and 2 sprigs of coriander/cilantro
around 3300-3400 calories perfect, too much fat though.


----------



## karenw

Weetabix
Tuna Mayo salad sandwich
Beef pie with English mustard veg & mash
Creamy strawberry Sweets


----------



## gunner21

Hersheyfan98 said:


> Breakfast : nothing
> Lunch: sandwich
> Dinner: nothing
> :/


How does one survive on so little?


----------



## Noca

Fruit smoothie
greek yogurt
homemade pork burger with romaine lettuce, onions, cheese, bacon crumble, and sweet baby rays sauce on a whole wheat toasted bun
quinno with stir fried mixed veggies, spices, BBQ cooked chicken breast, topped with Kraft Asian Sesame salad dressing
orange juice
water


----------



## hdth

lunchremium crispy bacon wrap with habenaro sauce added


----------



## Drakey

Tacos
and nothing.
I don't eat much :V


----------



## GotAnxiety

I ate 2 large movie threatre popcorns yesterdat ughhh heart hurts today.

I got to eliminate the movie threatre now.

After cardio and steamroom yesterday I weighed in a 192.6


----------



## Beatle

Oh jeez.. This isn't going to look good, is it?

A strawberry donut.
A chocolate glazed donut.
A strawberry coolatta.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

-Fat free Greek yogurt with flax, psyllium, bran, and cinnamon
-Air-popped popcorn with a small amout of extra-virgin olive oil
-2 olives and a stick of celery
-Pureed steamed mixed vegetables (broccoli, celery, carrots, cauliflower, asparagus, mushrooms, squash, peppers, garlic, and onions) and greens (spinach, turnip greens, collard greens, kale, Swiss chard) with scrambled egg whites mixed in for protein, and various spices


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Fried egg, two swiss chard egg muffins, an apple cinnamon muffin
Cottage cheese with strawberry jam
Potluck at work! Sausages, hot dogs, potato salad, veggie salad, mushroom/onion stir fry thingy, chili, egg pasta
Banana with peanut butter

Can't eat dinner... my brother's friends are in the house all afternoon and night. I can't go outside my room... I hate it when my anxiety gets like this...


----------



## Billius

Breakfast: Omelet sandwich
Lunch: Soy protein shake with tofu and oatpowder
Dinner: Weetbix, Tofu and fried veg sandwich
Snacks: 2 pb and honey sandwiches, red bull, roast potato
coffee, water, bunch of bbing bull****
3100kcalish


----------



## Spritz11

A bagel. Damn I do have a softspot for bagels<3


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A bunch of bad stuff... lol

Cheerios with milk
A few pieces of fried chicken with mashed potato/gravy
2 cookies a co worker gave me
A bread bun filled with cabbage/beef and another filled with potato/beef... that was some tasty ****. O_O
Then for dinner, cauliflower/rice mixture with natto, nori, some bamboo shoots, and pork.
Cherry yogurt for dessert.

Thats about it...


----------



## guitarmatt

Lets see..

vanilla nut cereal w/ 1% milk
1 slice costco veggie pizza
green tea
another slice veggie pizza
rice pudding (which was delicious)
another cup of green tea.

just sort of been snacking throughout the day..


----------



## Melodies0fLife

In the morning, I made an avocado, eggs, and cheese frittata.
Afternoon, I had steamed cauliflower, mashed potatoes/gravy, and a cheese/spinach pastry. 
Dinner, I tried to eat some Vietnamese chicken pho with herbs but for some reason, I started getting nauseous so I stopped and skipped dinner all together. 

Not sure why I suddenly don't feel well when I ate dinner. hmm...


----------



## Kakumbus

Buckwheat with melasse, buckwheat with cinnamon and honey, buckwheat, yesterday and buckwheat the day before and all have buckwheat the next day and the next, maybe add some hemp proteins to it.


----------



## laura024

Half a bowl of tomato soup
Half of an apple
Nature Valley dark chocolate cherry granola bar
Steamed broccoli, grilled chicken, and penne pasta in a light marinara sauce
Water. Might have some decaffeinated green tea later.

I tried to eat as much as I could, but my appetite is low from being sick.


----------



## Parsnip

Today I binged;
Water melon, blackberries, spinach, cucumber, carrots and light tahini salad.
Steak and onion rings.
One of those maple syrup granola bars.
Half a (small) tub of ice-cream.
Two cups of cinnamon coffee.
A whole lot of water.


----------



## CWe

Bowl of Cereal (fruity loops that is)
Porkchops and mashed potatoes gang banged in a lot of butter


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Half a bagel with lots of peanut butter; some asian pears; plain greek yogurt.
Then egg/avocado/cheese/summer squash fittata; rice, spinach, bamboo shoots, and pork.
For dinner, I made ramen with tomatoes, zucchini, green onion, egg, and fish in a spicy/sour broth.
Then ate some potato chips and seaweed crackers. 

Oh yeah I also had a cactus prickly pear... 1st time eating it too. Was very cheap; 5 for $1.00. :lol It's surprisingly very sweet!! Seeds are a bit rough though... I swallow them whole.


----------



## Blue Dino

2 Black Coffees
Hot Cocoa
Egg Pastry
2 PB toasts
McChicken with small fries
Clif Bar
Rice
Chicken
Fish
Slice of Cheese
Glass of Wine
6 cups of Tea


----------



## dine

*indian food*

dosa and chatni,noodles and rice ,sambar


----------



## Ventura

I just made......

oat meal, waffles (2) orange juice and apple slices. 

Most I've ate in awhile.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: An apple, banana, orange, mango protein shake; half a bagel with tuna salad.
Mid-morning: Co worker gave me a banana bread muffin she made... very sweet. 
Lunch: Lentils curry with mixed veggies, brown rice, and naan bread.
Dinner: Tuna lettuce wrap; rice/tuna/nori; a zucchini-swiss chard egg muffin with greek yogurt; vanilla pudding for dessert. 

Everything tuna today!!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Mango/orange protein smoothie; a banana; a baked sweet potato; a jelly filled donut that my boss gave me
Lunch: Swiss chard-zucchini egg muffin with onions/garlic; an apple for dessert
Dinner: .... not yet decided...

ETA: Had rice with stir fried cabbage, tofu-meatballs, tomatoes, and bitter melon. Want something sweet now...


----------



## karenw

Bacon sandwich with brown sauce
Sausage roll
Smokey bacon crisps
Milky way/Bounty
Chinese


----------



## karenw

Rice crispies
Pork & stuffing mayo cobs
Chken korma with rice
Cream & jam scone
Cream jam doughnut


----------



## Worthlesshuman

turkey cereal


----------



## Parsnip

Today I had to "sample" our products, so as to accurately describe the flavours to our customers :|

1/2 chicken tikka bite.
1/2 mini vegetable samosa
1/4 mini pork and mustard pie (ew)
1/4 mini pork and chilli pie (ew)
1/4 mini pork and pickle pie (ew)
1/4 slice of rare beef
0.5cm square of Austrian processed cheese (ew)

My post-work dinner consisted of;
4 slices of mango
Carbonated water

Hoorah!


----------



## Noca

Breakfast pita round with cranberries, orange, almond butter and honey
glass of OJ
flat bread sandwich with baby arugula, 2 eggs, cottage cheese, harvarti slice, and salad dressing
wild rice, steamed brocolli, cashews, cheese wiz, green grapes, baby arugula and various salad dressings
fruit smoothie with walnuts, mangos, OJ and honey
glass of water


----------



## Noca

Parsnip said:


> Today I had to "sample" our products, so as to accurately describe the flavours to our customers :|
> 
> 1/2 chicken tikka bite.
> 1/2 mini vegetable samosa
> 1/4 mini pork and mustard pie (ew)
> 1/4 mini pork and chilli pie (ew)
> 1/4 mini pork and pickle pie (ew)
> 1/4 slice of rare beef
> 0.5cm square of Austrian processed cheese (ew)
> 
> My post-work dinner consisted of;
> 4 slices of mango
> Carbonated water
> 
> Hoorah!


maybe try sneaking a kleenex tissue in there next time in which to spit your food out after you sampled it


----------



## sansd

a peeled cucumber, raw macadamia nuts (several handfuls throughout the day, 5-6 ounces total), coconut oil, Nut Thins crackers
more Nut Thins, gouda (pasture-raised), Qi'a with almond milk, a small amount of salad greens w/ miso caesar dressing
steamed frozen artichoke hearts w/ goat butter, black tea w/ maple syrup and almond milk, three pieces of battered haddock w/ ketchup
peppermint tea, three hard-boiled eggs
black tea w/ maple syrup and almond milk
two slices of sprouted grain cinnamon raisin bread--one slice with gouda, one slice with goat butter
steamed frozen cauliflower with tamari, peppermint tea
oatmeal (rolled oats) with butter, frozen cherries, almonds, almond milk, cinnamon, and honey
.46 lb cantaloupe

It's looking like I might have rosacea now, and that makes me wonder if the eye redness and burning I've been having for a couple of years has been ocular rosacea, so I intend to try to eat more carefully in the near future, but I'd already bought lots of potentially triggering things recently before I realized that might be what was going on.

I'm also trying to decrease my intake of beta carotene while still eating plenty of vegetables.


----------



## catcharay

1 banana with some oats, cinnamon, chia seeds and dry fruit mix
1 apple, few pieces beefy jerky, 1 bite protein bar
1 multigrain bread bun with spinach, cheese and tomato; toasted in the oven
Handful pretzals
Ginger chicken thighs w carrots, peas and corn
2 tiny mandarins
1 pack Fruit tingles
Green tea
Water 
Coke zero but I'm cutting it out completely soon


----------



## Nessie91

Breakfast: 2 breakfast cereal biscuits. And milk.
Lunch: tomato soup with one slice of white bread. 
Snack: Special K bar. Grapes.
Diluted sparkling water. 
Bowl of cornflakes.

That's all I ate..never realised how little calories I eat..  less than one thousand.


----------



## CWe

Ramen Noodles
Root Beer
Ramen Noodles


----------



## karenw

Cornflakes
Shepherds pie
Skittles/milky way
Cheesy chips


----------



## Lushiro

*-*

Breakfast: A large glass of smoothie. (Consisting of 1 red apple, 1 green apple, 2 carrots, ice cream, soy milk, 1 banana)

Lunch: A bowl of cereal with soy milk

Dinner: 5 potatoes and lot's of chinese rice.

Evening: A large glass of smoothie. (Consisting of 1 red apple, 1 green apple, 2 carrots, ice cream, soy milk, 1 banana)

^ The plan is to eat this every day, i'll add more stuff accordingly in my diet.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Early Morning: Sunny side up egg with half of a whole wheat bagel; A small bowl of cheerios and milk; orange-mango juice.
Mid-morning: Rice crackers w/ nori/seaweed; king solomon's seal tea; a nectarine.
Lunch time: Broccoli, squash, tuna salad, rice.
Afternoon: Small bowl of flaxseed/wheat cereal with milk. 
Dinner: Baked mustard greens chips, spinach/tofu curry with bell peppers/summer yellow squash, salmon, and a naan bread.


----------



## catcharay

Oatmeal w banana and milk 
Black tea 
2 rows hazelnut dark chocolate
1 tin tuna, 2 slices cheese 
3 boiled drumstick chicken with assortment of vegetables
1 apple
Few scoops plain yogurt and sultanas


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Zucchini chard onion cheese muffins; some flaxseed/wheat cereal with milk.
Mid-morning: Peach milk yogurt, a mini kit kat bar and mini reese's cup.
Lunch: Tofu/spinach curry with bell peppers and yellow squash; a tandoori bread; brccoli and salmon.
Mid afternoon: Banana with peanut butter.
Night: Rice, tomato, eggs, kabocha pumpkin/squash, zucchini, carrots; a slice of veggie/chicken pizza with garlic sauce.


----------



## Grog

Coffee and a cigarette
Take away bacon and egg sandwich from road house 
Iced coffee and cigarette
That's it but its only 9: 30 am
Lunch don't normally bother 
Dinner take away meal of some type from the road house maybe curry tonight 
( no point cooking for 1 and is cheaper to buy for 1) 
Repeat daily


----------



## lordseshomaru86

turkey wrap
low-fat chilli
Coke Cherry Zero


then a purge... **** me


----------



## Damiennn

Fruit loops 

Pizza pops, pear, plum, granola bar, water

Donair, water


----------



## Barette

Biiiiiinge day. 

Morning: Glass of unsweetened coconut milk and an apple. 
Snack: Small whole wheat roll and a small container of fruit salad. Coffee.
Later snack: Snap peas and carrots with peanut butter.

Theeen:

-Vegan chilli over couscous
-German chocolate cupcake
-The rest of my mom's red velvet cupcake
-Warm apple crumb bake with vanilla ice cream
-4 biscuits with apricot jam


----------



## catcharay

3 tbsp plain yogurt, banana, mixed fruit & nuts
Early grey tea w milk & sweetener
2 cheese slices
2 rows of dark chocolate
Slice of wholemeal toast w spinach, cheese, tomato and cucumber
Green tea 
Chicken thigh fillets w marinade and a lot vegetables
A tiny mandarin
Water


----------



## Blue Dino

Hashbrowns
Cup of Coffee
4 Cups of Black Tea
1 liter of Water
Beef Noodle Soup Bowl
Bowl of Brown Rice
BBQ Pork
Pastry
Clif Bar


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Flaxseed/wheat flakes cereal with milk.
Mid-morning: Ripe banana, hot yam cereal soup, milk yogurt.
Lunch: Ramen with zucchini, carrot slices, natto, and nori.
Afternoon: A nectarine, banana-egg-soy flour pancake.

I am going to a zumba class with a friend in a couple of hours. Zumba and then a hot hula session!! So excited.  So dinner is undecided... we might eat out.

ETA: Came home to dinner; friend was too tired after the 2 hour fitness class. Lol... Tofu/meatballs, carrots, okra, green beans, and rice.


----------



## Noca

Pita round with cranberries, orange, peanut butter, and honey
OJ
6" steak and cheese sub on whole wheat
Chicken breasts marinated with greek salad dressing and BBQed, topped with harvarti cheese, and almond slices
small potatoes, shredded carrots, green onions, parsley, extra virgin olive oil in tin foil on the BBQ
wild grain rice with almonds
arugula with yellow pepper salad dressing
fruit smoothie from bananas, OJ, honey, walnuts, and greek yogurt
water


----------



## laura024

Caesar salad
Banana
Chicken parmesan sandwich from BK...eek
Maybe some yogurt later, carmelized almond flavor


----------



## Barette

I forgot how much I love this thread. I can track my calories, but it also makes me want to feel better than everybody else about healthy I eat, so I don't cheat.

*Morning:* Oatmeal topped with sliced bananas, blackberries, blueberries, and some flax seed. (90+100+50+50=290)

*Lunch:* Snap peas and carrots that I dipped in peanut butter, with some strawberries and raspberries. I had some prunes, too. (40+200+25+100=365)

*Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with veggies sauteed in olive oil and garlic (asparagus, peas, bell peppers, broccoli, kale, chick peas, and mushrooms) and some red sauce. I added a little parmesan, too. (100+50+100+90=340)

*Drinks:* TON of coffee (needed a boost but boy I regret it) and some tea. A glass of grapefruit juice, as well. (100)

*1095* for the day. I may have a glass of coconut milk with some more prunes or a nectarine later tonight though, which would bring me to 1295.


----------



## NewYorkCityian

One hot dog. 
Two chicken pattys
Cereal 
Lemonade
Two small American cheese sandwiches


----------



## red3002

Breakfast: Nothing
Lunch: Nothing
Dinner: Crappy wendys hamburg/starbucks coffee/frosty from wendies

I am hungry again now. I never have Breakfast or Lunch because by the time I get up breakfast and lunch are over and it is time for dinner.


----------



## slider

breakfast: ongiri with cut beef filling
lunch: meso soup
dinner: bbq shrimp/crayfish and bbq tuna with rice


----------



## NormalLad

Oven roasted chicken sub

Low fat greek yogurt

Cucumber slices


----------



## catcharay

I ate - 
Usual for breakfast of oatmeal sprinkled w nuts, fruit, chia seeds
English breakfast tea w milk, sugar
BMT 6 inch subway
Vietnamese beef stew - small bowl (Bo kho) and w brocolli, tomato, carrot, spinach
1 mandarin 
A small handful blueberries
Green tea
Diet coke
water
Later I know I will be drinking hot chocolate. It's Saturday so no shame!


----------



## sansd

a spoonful of maple almond butter, three hard-boiled eggs, coconut oil, two bananas, an orange, a plate of spring mix with miso caesar dressing, ten pistachios, steamed frozen butternut squash and artichoke hearts with butter

Should eat more, but don't have a lot and don't feel like going to the store. I have some cooked quinoa in the fridge. I might eat that and/or frozen cherries.


----------



## Barette

*Morning:* One over hard egg with oatmeal and fruit (90+120+50=260)
*Snack:* Raisins and peanut butter (200)
*Lunch:*Snap peas and carrots and raisins with peanut butter, raspberries, and a double chocolate cookie (30+200+100+20+350=700)
*Dinner:*A mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed veggies with some pasta sauce and parmesan (100+50+140+80=370)
*Drinks:* Coconut milk (40)

Total for the day: *1570*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Flaxseed and wheat cereal with milk; banana egg pancake.
Throughout the day (was at a 1 year old birthday party): Grilled chicken, baked potato wedges, macaroni salad, this very weird drink that makes your tongue and throat go numb, some iced tea, watermelon, double chocolate fudge cake, and sweet potato pie... definitely a yummy day. Everything was organic because the mommy was super health conscious. Lol


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breakfast -* Egg Cheese & Bacon Bagel Sandwich and a Hashbrown.

*Dinner -* Sesame Chicken White Rice & Fried Rice.

*Dessert -* Fortune Cookie.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Strawberry smoothie, some chips, 4 cups of earl grey, instant cup of noodles.


----------



## catcharay

I had;
Usual breakfast, English breakfast tea 
Nicoise salad (regular bowl)
Apple
Green tea
Honey, soy and garlic pork loin steaks w more salad
Orange (omg I haven't bought oranges for so long. They are in season now, so v. inexpensive..hooray. These oranges were so sweet! It has seriously been years since I had one

No coke zero


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Baked cream corn; flaxseed cereal with milk
Afternoon: A bit of coconut soy rice, tofu, curried chicken, kabocha squash
Night: Tuna lettuce wrap, tomatoes, onions, grilled chicken legs, more tofu, steamed broccoli

Weekends are always lazy days. I eat way more than this Mondays-Fridays...


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Baked cream corn; flaxseed wheat cereal with milk; Half a whole wheat bagel with peanut butter and cream cheese.
Mid morning: Pumpkin bread.
Lunch: Falafel, hummus, and cabbage wrap.
Mid afternoon: A banana.
Night: Three tuna-salmon romaine lettuce wraps and a bowl of cream tomato soup and orzo pasta... 

My stomach doesn't feel very well today... Must have been something I ate yesterday. :x


----------



## belle102

Breakfast: Scrambled eggs with salsa and avocado 
Snack: half of baked sweet potato
Lunch: Salmon teriyaki and green tea
Snack: Grapes and almonds
Dinner: tabouli


----------



## GotAnxiety

I wanted a mcdonalds cheat day today : /


----------



## gunner21

Hush7 said:


> Snacked today
> 
> Two small bowls of those weird Cheerios with lactose free fat free milk
> Soft taco
> Too many Junior Mints
> 
> Drank water, sparkling water, Hoji-Cha (roasted green tea) and green tea.


How do you survive on so little?


----------



## Nefury

6 packets of crisps
an omelette
spam + mayonnaise sandwich


if i posted what i ate every day you'd all wonder how the **** i'm still alive


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

coffee with sugar and cream
two peaches
pistachio ice cream
vanilla spice tea

I'm pretty sure this isn't what the inventor of the food pyramid had in mind :/


----------



## Barette

Chubby bubby day.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with flaxseed, topped with a banana and berries (100+50+100+35=285)

*Lunch:* Ham and swiss panini with double layer chocolate cake stuffed with buttercream frosting. (830+400=1230)

*Snack:* Snap peas and carrots, with peanut butter and raisins. Sliced strawberries and raspberries. (30+100+120+50=300)

*Dinner:* Brussel sprouts and more cake. (50+480=530)

*2335 total* Half worth it. First cake was amazing. That kind of cake wasn't that great but I ate it anyway.


----------



## Noca

English muffin with peanut butter and honey
water
4 x greek yogurt fruit cups
mango, raspberry, walnuts and banana fruit smoothie
flatbread sandwich with a slice of cheese, an egg, bacon crumble, ranch dressing sauce and cottage cheese
8 x breakfast sausages and 4 hashbrown patties with maple syrup
spaghetti with zuchinni, mushrooms, carrots, tomato sauce, almond slivers and spices
orange juice
steamed broccoli and almonds


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

Hush7 said:


> Your food pyramid is perfect. Love coffee, peaches and pistachio ice cream! You hit all the food groups except veggies and chocolate.


I know, right? The funniest part is I just remembered I also had a diet cream soda, which is totally not helping my case any :-D


----------



## belle102

Barette said:


> I forgot how much I love this thread. I can track my calories, but it also makes me want to feel better than everybody else about healthy I eat, so I don't cheat.
> 
> *Morning:* Oatmeal topped with sliced bananas, blackberries, blueberries, and some flax seed. (90+100+50+50=290)
> 
> *Lunch:* Snap peas and carrots that I dipped in peanut butter, with some strawberries and raspberries. I had some prunes, too. (40+200+25+100=365)
> 
> *Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with veggies sauteed in olive oil and garlic (asparagus, peas, bell peppers, broccoli, kale, chick peas, and mushrooms) and some red sauce. I added a little parmesan, too. (100+50+100+90=340)
> 
> *Drinks:* TON of coffee (needed a boost but boy I regret it) and some tea. A glass of grapefruit juice, as well. (100)
> 
> *1095* for the day. I may have a glass of coconut milk with some more prunes or a nectarine later tonight though, which would bring me to 1295.


wow you sound super healthy. are you a vegetarian?


----------



## GotAnxiety

There! After I worked out i had my mcdonalds cheat meal of 2 double cheeses 1 extra large frys and like 3 or 4 diet coke zeros lol

Now ill be prime for my major workout tomorrow.


----------



## Barette

belle102 said:


> wow you sound super healthy. are you a vegetarian?


I try to be healthy! (though I had 3 donuts today... so I usually fall off the wagon quite hard, haha). I'm not that big on meat anymore so I tend to eat vegetarian, I just don't really like meat anymore. Sometimes I crave it, like yesterday I was craving ham so I had a ham panini, but sometimes I can go weeks without it.

Today so far, and what I planned for later to make up for the donuts (it's PMS, I can't be blamed)--

*Breakfast:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed vegetables, that I topped with some marinara sauce and a little parmesan. Glass of grapefruit juice. (100+50+50+60+30+100=400)

*Lunch:* 3 donuts. I opened up my microwave to cook my potato this morning, and there was a Dunkin Donuts box. My mom had foiled the good food day I had planned! I dipped them all in coffee too. (300*3=900)

*Mid work meal:* Snap peas and carrots dipped in peanut butter with raisins. (40+100+120=260)

*After work meal:* Berry salad (50)

If I can stick to planned work meals, I'll be at 1610. I may work out after work, too, if I feel like it.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

Breakfast: Banana, an iron supplement, and a big ol' glass of water

Lunch: A delicious protein shake which consisted of water, chocolate optimal solutions protein & vitamin shake mix, frozen cantaloupe, sliced tomatoes, and frozen bananas. YUM!

Dinner: I haven't decided yet!  I love cooking, so I have a bunch of homemade soups/stews/dishes in the freezer to choose from.

None of my soups/dishes/stews contain any salt, oil/butter/fat, or sugar! They are all purely vegetarian, with no processed ingredients.  And all veggies are fresh and locally grown. I love healthy cooking.


----------



## cafune

homemade fruit smoothie
honey cruller
vanilla bean coffee
half a foot long vegetarian sub


----------



## belle102

Barette said:


> I try to be healthy! (though I had 3 donuts today... so I usually fall off the wagon quite hard, haha). I'm not that big on meat anymore so I tend to eat vegetarian, I just don't really like meat anymore. Sometimes I crave it, like yesterday I was craving ham so I had a ham panini, but sometimes I can go weeks without it.
> 
> Today so far, and what I planned for later to make up for the donuts (it's PMS, I can't be blamed)--
> 
> *Breakfast:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed vegetables, that I topped with some marinara sauce and a little parmesan. Glass of grapefruit juice. (100+50+50+60+30+100=400)
> 
> *Lunch:* 3 donuts. I opened up my microwave to cook my potato this morning, and there was a Dunkin Donuts box. My mom had foiled the good food day I had planned! I dipped them all in coffee too. (300*3=900)
> 
> *Mid work meal:* Snap peas and carrots dipped in peanut butter with raisins. (40+100+120=260)
> 
> *After work meal:* Berry salad (50)
> 
> If I can stick to planned work meals, I'll be at 1610. I may work out after work, too, if I feel like it.


Im sort of the same way too. I don't normally eat meat but sometimes I get cravings for chick fil A...aka best food ever lol


----------



## belle102

breakfast: omelet with Veggies and green tea
Snack: Grapes and almonds
Lunch: Shrimp and avocado salad with whole wheat pita bread
Snack: coconut yogurt and almonds
Dinner: lentil soup

I really would like to cut out gluten but it's just so hard  and Im craving ramen noodles right now.


----------



## belle102

lifestandsstillhere said:


> Breakfast: Banana, an iron supplement, and a big ol' glass of water
> 
> Lunch: A delicious protein shake which consisted of water, chocolate optimal solutions protein & vitamin shake mix, frozen cantaloupe, sliced tomatoes, and frozen bananas. YUM!
> 
> Dinner: I haven't decided yet!  I love cooking, so I have a bunch of homemade soups/stews/dishes in the freezer to choose from.
> 
> None of my soups/dishes/stews contain any salt, oil/butter/fat, or sugar! They are all purely vegetarian, with no processed ingredients.  And all veggies are fresh and locally grown. I love healthy cooking.


I love eating locally grown vegetables and fruits too. They taste so much better and it helps with the local economy


----------



## gunner21

Breakfast: Chai Tea, 0.4 oz. almonds
Large flake oats mixed with whey powder and peanut butter

Lunch: 8 egg whites with shredded cheddar and a slice of bread and half a banana

Snack: Chai Tea and more almonds

Dinner: 2 tilapia fillets with brocolli, mushrooms and chicken bacon

Before bed: 2 whole eggs
Milk mixed with whey isolate

Total: 1700 calories.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

belle102 said:


> I love eating locally grown vegetables and fruits too. They taste so much better and it helps with the local economy


Yes, absolutely! Farmer's Markets are the best.


----------



## Barette

belle102 said:


> Im sort of the same way too. I don't normally eat meat but sometimes I get cravings for chick fil A...aka best food ever lol


omg I haven't had a Chick-fil-A spicy chicken sandwich in so long and it's killing me. Their milkshakes, too... I miss the South.


----------



## catcharay

Really bad today 
Usual breakfast;
Apple, green tea w tbs honey, tin tuna, 2 rows milk chocolate;
Rice noodles w vegetable stir fry
and then...
1 large fillet o'fish meal w apple pie 
just..*face palm


----------



## Steinerz

I had a 7 oz steak.
2 bacons
6 fig newtons.
some broccoli
cup of coffee
cup of tea


----------



## Noca

Bowl of honey shreddies with lactose free milk
water
orange juice
cranberry orange pita round with fresh raspberries and peanut butter on top
greek yogurt cup
fruit smoothie with walnuts, bananas, strawberries, OJ and honey
ancient grain tortilla breakfast wrap with 2 scrambled eggs, 2 tablespoons of cottage cheese, mushrooms, spinach, ranch sauce, and a slice of cheese
stir fry with rice, mushrooms, red peppers, almond slivers, zuchinni, spices, vegetable broth mix, pork tenderloin chopped up, and green beans
side arugula salad with yellow pepper salad dressing


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Coffee
Carrots and celery
Greek yogurt with flaxmeal, pumpkin puree, psyllium, bran, and cinnamon
Steamed veggies (spinach, kale, swiss chard, carrots, turnip greens, asparagus, broccoli, peppers, green beans, mushrooms, squash, onions, and garlic) with microwave-scrambled egg whites mixed in
Keffir (drinkable super probiotic yogurt)


----------



## Whatev

Food: 
64oz fruit/veg/seaweed/spices/chia smoothie
Pumpkin seed milk, quinoa, maple syrup, cinnamon
Sweet potatoes, mix peppers, leafy greens mix, avocado, spices
Beverage: 
Herb tea, Water Kefir, Lemon Water.


----------



## VeMuñeca

I woke up really sick so I didn't eat that much. I ate noodle soup and delicious platanos with rice and beans.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Eatting mcdonalds yesterday and having a 1 litre of milk lactose free plus pancakes in the morning made my heart hurt today. Aftermath from breaking the glutin and dairy free diet.

Bloodpressure of 150/100 when I had it at 120/80 sometimes even 70.

No joke.


----------



## belle102

Breakfast: Protein pancakes with blueberries 
Snack: half of baked sweet potato
Lunch: left over lentil soup and green tea
Snack: Apple with almond butter
Dinner: tabouli


----------



## belle102

GotAnxiety said:


> Eatting mcdonalds yesterday and having a 1 litre of milk lactose free plus pancakes in the morning made my heart hurt today. Aftermath from breaking the glutin and dairy free diet.
> 
> Bloodpressure of 150/100 when I had it at 120/80 sometimes even 70.
> 
> No joke.


You drank 1 liter of milk in one day?? that sounds crazy:banana


----------



## Grog

Piece of vegi might toast 
On my 3 rd coffee 
Still morning so haven thought any further yet


----------



## gunner21

belle102 said:


> You drank 1 liter of milk in one day?? that sounds crazy:banana


I drink 1 litre of milk almost everyday. I love milk!


----------



## sansd

macadamia nuts (many?), three hard-boiled eggs, pistachios (12ish?), coconut oil, about 2T nutritional yeast, maple almond butter, three cups of maple/honey-sweetened black tea with almond milk, a little bit of Qi'a with almond milk, one plate of spring mix with miso caesar dressing, about half a bag of frozen asparagus (steamed, with butter), little tub of cantaloupe, little tub of honeydew


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Mashed up sweet potato with sauteed veggies (asparagus, peas, chickpeas, cremini mushrooms, bell peppers, kale) in olive oil and garlic and topped with tomato sauce and parmesan cheese (100+75+50+75+40=340)

*Mid-work snack:* Snap peas, carrots, and an apple or nectarine. (50+60=110)

*Mid-work indulgence:* Boss bought mini cupcakes! Salted caramel, too! I had 2. (300)

*Dinner:* Red lentils with sauteed veggies (asparagus, chick peas, kale, zucchini, cremini mushrooms, bell pepper) with tomato sauce and parmesan. And a kiwi. (170+125+60+40+40=435)

*Drinks:* Grapefruit juice (100)

Total (unless I get hungry later which I prob will): 1285

Edit: I did get hungry and I did eat (like I can always be counted on to do). Banana and peanut butter (300)

*1585*


----------



## GotAnxiety

belle102 said:


> You drank 1 liter of milk in one day?? that sounds crazy:banana


Why is that? That the first time I had milk in 2 months!!

That **** nasty I rather have beer lol but I'm glutin free I can't have neither.

Milks for babies. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## piyush3dxyz

fried gravy chicken with tandoori naan.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: I woke up late for work and didnt have time to bring anything, so took three mini chocolate bars from the candy pot at work and ate it with a banana. Lol...
Mid morning: Got hungry so I ordered a breakfast burrito from the building cafe (eggs, bell peppers, mushrooms, onions, hash brown, sausage and verde sauce).
Afternoon: banana with peanut butter.
Night: Ramen with egg, tomatoes, zucchini, broccoli, nori, and okra.


----------



## belle102

gunner21 said:


> I drink 1 litre of milk almost everyday. I love milk!


I don't think I could ever drink 1 cup of milk let alone 1 liter


----------



## belle102

Breakfast: egg omelet with veggies with green tea
Snack: half of baked sweet potato
Lunch: chickpea salad 
Snack: almonds and dried banana chips
Dinner: went out for a dinner and had margherita (no cheese) and salted caramel gelato in a waffle cone for a dessert! It was amazing


----------



## belle102

Melodies0fLife said:


> Morning: I woke up late for work and didnt have time to bring anything, so took three mini chocolate bars from the candy pot at work and ate it with a banana. Lol...
> Mid morning: Got hungry so I ordered a breakfast burrito from the building cafe (eggs, bell peppers, mushrooms, onions, hash brown, sausage and verde sauce).
> Afternoon: banana with peanut butter.
> Night: Ramen with egg, tomatoes, zucchini, broccoli, nori, and okra.


I love ramen with egg. It's soo good


----------



## arnie

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Mashed up sweet potato with sauteed veggies (asparagus, peas, chickpeas, cremini mushrooms, bell peppers, kale) in olive oil and garlic and topped with tomato sauce and parmesan cheese (100+75+50+75+40=340)


For breakfast? :wtf


----------



## Barette

So far---

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (1/2 banana, coconut milk, frozen berries, flaxseed) and oatmeal (50+25+30+25+120=250)

*Snack:* Nectarine (60)

*Mid-work meal:* Brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, snap peas, kiwi (100+200+120+40+40=500)


----------



## karenw

Toast with apricot jam
Ham sandwiches
Chicken with tiger rolls
Danish pastry


----------



## GotAnxiety

Had another cheat meal!! It was a super cheat meal this time an 8 piece bucket /w medium frys of KFC and 2 McDonald double cheese.

That will probably be last of the cheat meals for this mouth.

Normally I eat pretty clean organic berries and grapes in the morning organic potatos in the evening and sometimes I have eggs or some meat sparingly. I also have rice as well once n awhile.


----------



## sansd

so far: 

macadamia nuts, spoonful of nutritional yeast, two spoonfuls of almond butter, most of a chocolate chip brownie larabar with almond milk (the rest I had last night), two cups of black tea with almond milk and honey/maple
halibut steak with lemon juice, steamed frozen asparagus with butter
a spoonful of coconut oil, six pistachios, plate of spring mix with miso caesar dressing, banana and frozen raspberry smoothie (w/ almond milk)
plate of spring greens with miso caesar dressing, a banana
steamed frozen butternut squash with butter


----------



## sansd

Incompl said:


> Pumpkin seed milk


Did you make or buy this?


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Flaxseed wheat cereal with milk and a baked yam.
Lunch: Rice, pickled mustard greens pork soup, and chicken.
Mid-noon: Avocado with pistachio ice cream.
Dinner: Beans and lentils curry on romaine lettuce and naan bread; some tomato beef ravioli too.


----------



## changeme77

Coffee, water, 2 donuts, leftover Chinese, carrot, salami/tomato roll, plus I am sure there is other stuff I can't remember at the minute.


----------



## Euripides

An apple and orange juice for breakfast, two crocque monsieurs and coke for lunch and probably going out for fries and beer tonight because Belgium.


----------



## Eia Au

dim sum, which included chicken feet as one of the dishes. It was amazing as always


----------



## GotAnxiety

Had another cheat meal day been feeling kinda bummed out lately same deal this time 3 double cheeses and a 8 piece bucket with fry's. The high cal's and the extra fatty food should help raise test and gimme some extra cal's to do a mini bulk before i work on losing my next 10lb's.


----------



## belle102

Breakfast: kiwi and green tea
snack: almonds
Lunch: balela salad 
Snack: banana chips
Dinner: went out for some chinese food and had fried rice and lo mein. also had cheesecake from cheesecake factory. Im a happy girl


----------



## sansd

so far:

macadamia nuts, spoonful of coconut oil, four hard-boiled eggs, two cups of black tea with maple syrup and almond milk
a large spoonful of nutritional yeast, 2.5 platefuls of spring mix with miso caesar dressing, steamed frozen asparagus (8 spears) and artichoke hearts (most of a bag) with butter and juice of 1 lemon (some on the artichoke hearts and some in water), 8 pistachios, a spoonful of maple almond butter
an underripe kiwifruit
frozen raspberries
three more spoonfuls of maple almond butter
three squares of a Lindt 90% cocoa bar with honey, maple syrup, and a little almond milk; a serving of pizza Flax Snax


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with half a sliced banana (90+50) and homemade fruit smoothie which had frozen mixed berries, the other half of the banana, and coconut milk (40+50+50)

*Lunch:* Brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins (110+100+50) with snap peas and a kiwi (35+40)

*Treat:* 3 French macarons! My first ever and they were soooo good. I walked like 60 blocks in NYC today so it's justified. (300)

*Dinner:* Restaurant beef gyro with salad (prob 750)

Total: *1675*


----------



## Dave709

Six danishes, cupcake, 4 slices pizza, 5 or 6 garlic fingers, coffee, glass of Pepsi, glass of water.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Steinerz

I ate a bagel and drank some tea.


----------



## Barette

So far,

*Breakfast:* Mashed up sweet potato with veggies topped with sauce and some parmesan. Also a glass of grapefruit juice. (100+170+50+80+40=450+100=550)

*Treat:* Vegan chocolate banana cake! I got it to go when I went out to eat last night. So good (400)

*Lunch:* Homemade smoothie---frozen berries, 1/2 banana, and coconut milk (50+50+50=150)

*Mid-afternoon meal:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and raisins (120+50+120=290)

*Dinner:* Brown rice bread slice topped with peanut butter and raisins. A nectarine, too. (110+100+100+60=370)

So far *1760*


----------



## twitchy666

*very hungry*

but the car was finished for its MOT sooner than expected so I'll be able to get going for groceries in the morning

When hungry I wonder if it's OK to have loads of whey protein when not exercising hard? It makes you feel a bit full up and tastes good chocolotely

I reckon this powder is all based on some slim fast theory which I never went near. Shedding fat & adding muscles

Waiting for delivery of a new oven hinge to install and a pal to help me mount that accurately, adjusting the flipping hinge points as I hold the whole weight of the door. No free toenails I can use to do that while I balance the door on my knees to swivel it into position with my fingers

lookin' fwd to some haddock 'n' chips after two years without


----------



## Drewey

Just a piece of bread for breakfast and a cup of chicken noodles. That's all for the whole day.


----------



## Noca

so far:

bowl of special k strawberries mixed with honey nut cheerios
extra calorie ensure
cranberry orange pita round topped with peanut butter, honey and cranberries
2 eggs cooked in a pan
haddock fillet topped with 2 spoonfuls of cottage cheese and topped with tzatziki sauce, wild rice/long grain rice with mushrooms and almond slivers, with a side of steamed cauliflower and broccoli
ground chicken fajitas with grilled zucchini, brown mushrooms, shredded carrots, diced red peppers, seasoned with basil, extra virgin olive oil, black pepper, cinnamon, and honey, rolled into a whole grain tortilla.
orange juice
fruit smoothie/protein shake with mangos, strawberries, walnuts, honey, 1/4 scoop of protein powder, ice cubes, apple juice, OJ and water
glass of water

Add another fajita that I just ate. Meal number 5!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Romaine lettuce, chicken tomato rice, eggs
Mid-morning: Solomon's seal tea, swiss chard muffins, two tiny chewy candies from Brazil...
Lunch: Rice, Broccoli, Kabocha squash, meatball stuffed tofu
Mid-afternoon: Some grapes and gouda cheese
Dinner: Rice, Vietnamese pork and egg dish, some zucchini and more broccoli


----------



## Noca

Shreddies with lactose free milk
2 x protein/fruit smoothie 
home made hashbrown patties, 4 breakfast sausages, 2 scrambled eggs
a dish made with quinoa, zuchinni, almonds, mushrooms, avocado, ground chicken, spices, tomato chunks, mozzarella, and goat cheese
water
OJ


----------



## belle102

Breakfast: protein pancakes and green tea
snack: half of baked sweet potato 
Lunch: chickpea salad and grapes
Snack: mango ice cream and some dried banana chips
Dinner: tabouli


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with veggies that I sauteed in olive oil and garlic (cremini mushrooms, broccoli, chick peas, peas, and bell pepper). Also topped with pasta sauce and parmesan. Glass of grapefruit juice. (100+50+50+75+40+40+100=455)

*Snack:* Dates with peanut butter (200+100=300)

*Lunch:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins. (110+100+50=260)

*Snack:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins with snap peas and a kiwi (260+40+40=340)

*Dinner:* Homemade smoothie (frozen mixed berries, coconut milk, 1/2 banana) alongside oatmeal that I topped with the other 1/2 banana and added some flax seed too. (50+45+50+120+50=315)

Total for the day: *1675*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Flaxseed cereal with milk; slice of wheat bagel with strawberry cream cheese.
Mid-morning: Swiss chard cheese egg muffin.
Lunch: Went on a picnic with the co-workers--naan bread with beans and lentils curry; broccoli, zucchini, potatoes; grapes and cheese, brownies, and ginger cookies. yummm.
Night: Burrito with bell peppers, sausages, eggs, onion, mushrooms, and chedder cheese.


----------



## Kushmaster

Three Bowl of Cum.


----------



## Kushmaster

Bowls*


----------



## Barette

Adorable.


----------



## LeeMann

Lemonade with cinnamon + Bread


----------



## Social Reject

Brunch: That new footlong Subway Cordon Bleu sandwich and a medium-sized Fuze Raspberry Iced Tea

Snack: A medium cup of strawberry, chocolate, and vanilla frozen yogurt at 21 Choices

Dinner: Salmon, lettuce, plain macaroni


----------



## Barette

So far--

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (coconut milk, frozen berries--raspberries in particular for the sweetness to balance out the kale I added) alongside oatmeal with 2 tbs flaxseed. (45+50+10+100+50=255)

*Lunch: *Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and a glass of grapefruit juice. (110+100+100=310)

*Dinner: *Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed veggies, and sauce and some parmesan (kale, chick peas, asparagus, peas, bell peppers, cremini mushrooms)---(455)

*Dessert:* 4 pieces of sea salt milk chocolate caramels (OH MY GOD YUM) --300

Unless I eat later tonight (which I'm sure I will)--*1320*

Edit: More food!

Snap peas and peanut butter (40+150=190+prunes 110) + another caramel (75)

*1695*

Edit: EVEN MORE FOOD!

2 eggs and a granny smith apple. (180+80=260)

Like 4 more caramels (I CAN'T STOP--300)

*2255* Whoops


----------



## belle102

Breakfast: cantaloupe
snack: half of baked sweet potato
Lunch: tabouli
Snack: almonds
Dinner: shrimp fried noodles


----------



## Noca

2 x Protein/fruit smoothie
5 breakfast sausages, 2 hashbrown patties, maple syrup
quinnoa with chicken broth, steamed broccoli and cauliflower with some ranch dressing on top, steamed potatoes with hummus
2 plates of perogies mixed with tomato sauce, spices, zuchinni, mushrooms, cucumber, carrots, ground chicken, mozzarella, and cottage cheese
orange juice
water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Burrito with eggs, sausage, bell pepper, onion, mushroom
Mid-morning: A chocolate, grapes, gouta cheese
Lunch: Chicken, romaine lettuce, salmon, swiss chard muffins
Afternoon: Brownies and cookies a coworker gave me
Dinner: Bowl of vegetable and seafood soup (bok choy, lettuce, green onion, enoki mushrooms, crab dumplings, and tofu)

I bought some durian ice cream for the co-workers to try!! Haven't had one myself for a long time now; can't wait to eat it again. XD


----------



## belle102

breakfast: Scrambled egg with veggies and green tea
Snack: half of baked sweet potato
Lunch: tabouli and kiwi
Snack: grapes and almonds
Dinner: lentail soup


----------



## Lostinsilence

bkfst: pound cake & fruit loops, drank water, orange juice
mid-morning - chicken biscuit from chick fila with a sweet tea
snack: turkey & ham & cheese sandwich
lunch:drank lemonade
dinner: pizza buffet(12 pieces of a variety of pizza) drank sweet tea

im a fatty...lol


----------



## AnxietySux

one bowl of fish soup. usually I have a good appetite lately I've been just down and no need to eat.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Another homemade breakfast burrito for me: Eggs, sausages, mushrooms, onions, bell peppers, cheese.
Dark chocolate in the morning.
Lunch was seafood and vegetable soup; more swiss chard/onion egg muffin. Brownie for dessert.
Grapes and cheese as afternoon snack.
Dinner was natto, nori, rice; some potato chips too.


----------



## CWe

Left over Alfredo
Caramel apple with NUTS


----------



## CWe

Kushmaster said:


> Three Bowl of Cum.


Ick!


----------



## anxiousanddepressed

Today, so far I've had a bag of cheese flavoured popcorn, two cans of Molson Dry, and a noodle soup. Not the healthiest day, but difficult times call for extreme meals!


----------



## kittyxbabe

Breakfast: woke up too late
Lunch: 3/4 can of beans, 2 pieces of toast, little debbie s'mores treat
Snacks: Another little debbie s'mores treat, a white kitkat and a small boritto with egg, cheese and sausage
For dinner I'm having a sub 
After dinner I usually don't eat.. I basically binge when I come home from school for lunch and again for snacks, have dinner then im done


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: I made sausage patty and eggs in a wheat bagel "sandwich." 
Mid-morning: Dark chocolate and a baked purple yam.
Lunch: Wrapped chicken, bell peppers, onions, mushrooms, and cheese in a tortilla; garlic fries on the side. yummm. Hadn't eaten fries in soooo long. 
Mid afternoon: Seedless grapes and gouta cheese.
Dinner: Rice with lettuce, tomatoes, beef, and onions.


----------



## Noca

Pita round with crunchy peanut butter, honey, and cranberries
Fruit and nut smoothie/protein drink
quinnoa, mushrooms, green onions, steamed broccoli, steamed potatoes
4 slices of pizza hut chicken and pineapple pizza
4 boneless wings
orange juice
water


----------



## belle102

Breakfast: omelet with veggies and green tea
Snack: half of baked sweet potato
Lunch: bean salad
Snack: almonds and grapes
Dinner: had dinner at cheesecake factory and ate some bread, fried zucchini, mushroom and avocado. Also had a tiramisu cheesecake for dessert


----------



## sansd

so far:

a little coconut oil, two cups of black tea with maple syrup and whole milk, around 10 spears steamed frozen asparagus with butter, three hard-boiled eggs, a banana, a spoonful of nutritional yeast in water
two platefuls of spring mix with miso caesar dressing
another cup of black tea with maple syrup and whole milk
black-eyed peas (a whole 12-oz. bag frozen) with collard greens (around 5 oz. frozen) and onion, a little coconut oil and butter, peppermint tea
two bananas


----------



## mr hoang

MMm tasty sounding food.
Breakfast I had lucky charms cereal, coffee , unsalted cashews. Pho( Vietnamese noodles) more cashews, water and a cup of soya bean milk.


----------



## catcharay

Today was a terrible eating day

Plain yogurt w banana, cinnamon, chia seeds, almonds 
1 medium pack glucose free rooted vegetable chips 
1 medium bowl of cheese CC's and plain corn chips
2 funsize Cadbury milk chocolates
2 Nachos and 1 pan fried Hokkien fish fillet
3 glasses Coke zero

* My mind is gravitating towards the Crunchies right now ahhhhhhh


----------



## Very Close

Morning: Manuka honey, lemon & ginger tea. Then gluten free corn flakes cereal with Organic dark chocolate and Lactose free Milk.

Late afternoon: Chicken Biryani, with yogurt and cucumber sauce.

Late evening: Fresh pomegranate juice, and slices of Mango & Strawberry with juice. 

Real late: Maybe tea, popcorn, or pop tarts.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Pasta with alfredo sauce
Apple


----------



## Pizza

Breakfast: Oatmeal, Waffles
Snackrotein Bar
Lunch: Ramen Noodles
Dinner:Rice and peas


----------



## Greenleaf62

Brunch: scrambled eggs, a pastry, and 2 mini pancakes
Snack: some red grapes
Dinner: a salad and a turkey sandwich 
Drinks: Coke at brunch but water for the rest of the day


----------



## sansd

a little more than two cups of black tea with whole milk and maple syrup, three spoonfuls of maple almond butter
1-2 platefuls of spring mix with miso caesar dressing
lukewarm chocolate milk (whole milk, cocoa powder, maple syrup), boiled frozen rainbow chard and three hard-boiled eggs, a little more spring mix with dressing, peppermint tea
a small tub of cantaloupe
two oranges, gluten-free burrito, brussels sprouts with butter

I meant to have the chard and eggs when I got up, but I had no energy and only just now got around to cooking. I also meant to avoid almonds for a few days and only managed to do so for one day. Now I'm already out of non-almond milk.

I want to try eating more in meals, and less frequently. Not sure how I'm going to accomplish that. Tomorrow I'm planning on broccoli/green beans/shrimp for breakfast, and no tea or just one cup of green. I don't know what comes after that--probably bean mix and frozen vegetables, pistachios for snacking, and possibly quinoa and frozen berries at night, because I have those things and I'm trying to avoid buying more groceries before Monday.


----------



## Kakumbus

-Coffee with coconut oil and maple syrup and cinnamon
-200g of mainly sunflower/pumpkin seed and dried raisins with cashew and almonds.
-Buckwheat with frozen berries, maple syrup, cinnamon with hazelnuts.
-Mix of veggies (celery,carrot,rutabaga,onion,sliced tomatoes,shrimps,yellow and green beans).
-1500mg gram of phenibut in juice
-5 slice of sole fish with 3 cookies
-V8 (Veggie juice)
-Mix of veggies again.
-3 Valerian root pills with 10mg melatonin.

You might think that is a lot but considering how for about 5 months I was so bloated all the time that some day I had to skip eating for 24hours that's a far improvement, gotta gain the weight I lost back. Also that's about the only food I can eat, anything else makes me feel ****ty and I can't eat as much or at all, like if I eat peanut butter then I can't eat for many hours to the whole day.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Was at a festival all day... lots of yummy food!

Morning: A naked protein smoothie.
Lunch: Spam musubi, sliders, BBQ chicken with rice and lettuce.
Mid-afternoon: Orange sherbert/yogurt shake.
Night: Later, after a private performance with my group, we stayed afterwards and had roasted pig, macaroni and cheese, veggie kabobs, pineapple, orange, cherry, rice, brownie and a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## sansd

around 1:30pm: juice of a small lemon in water; steamed frozen broccoli, green beans, salad shrimp, and onion with coconut oil and coconut aminos (+ supplements); a banana

4-5pm: several spoonfuls of almond butter, an egg scrambled in butter, a few frozen cherries, steamed frozen asparagus with butter

a small amount of frozen raspberries

6:30-8pm: a little more broccoli, green beans, and onion with coconut oil and coconut aminos; a lot (1C dry) of sprouted bean mix with spinach, onion, coconut oil, and coconut aminos


----------



## Likeadrifter

Breakfast: Eggs and Toast, Coffee, Orange juice
Lunch: Grilled Chicken sandwich, Protein Shake
Dinner: Grilled Chicken and Greenbeans, Bowl of Banana ice cream.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

- Black coffee
- A banana
- Two cheese sandwiches
- An apple 
- Mushroom risotto with broccoli, peppers and cheese
- Granola oats with almond milk
- A kiwi


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Seafood soup: bok choy, mushrooms, crab meatballs, dumplings, tofu, lettuce, tomatoes.
Mid-morning: Grapes and gouta cheese, a bit of sweet soy rice.
Afternoon: Granola with milk.
Dinner: Rice with kabocha squash soup, broccoli, fish, chicken, and a bit of tofu.

Time of the month again and I'm sore all over... Lots of Yogi tea this week--the immune boosting one and the chai rooibos one too.


----------



## CWe

Potato Chips
Honey Bun


----------



## will22

-cereal + organic milk + peanut butter
-canned tuna + olive oil + seasoning + turmeric + salt + raw oats
-a cup of shelled pistachios
-cereal + organic milk

I want to stop eating cereal altogether, but I'm addicted :blank


----------



## Zeeshan

Vector + slim milk
Hamburger
Protein shake
Vector + skim milk
Protein shake


----------



## Zack

Raisin swirl pastry.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

- Black coffee
- Granola oats with banana and almond milk
- Apple and kiwi salad
- Mint couscous with mushroom, peppers and broccoli 
- Cherry Greek yoghurt
- Walnut coffee cake


----------



## Amethyst Forest

-0% Plain Greek yogurt with pureed pumpkin, psyllium, and bran
-Air-popped popcorn with a bit of cinnamon and truvia
-A mix of vegetables (spinach, collard greens, mustard greens, turnip greens, kale, broccoli, carrots, asparagus, mushrooms, peppers, squash, onions, and garlic) with a spoonful of nutritional yeast
-A few pistachios
-Plain nonfat kefir


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (mixed berries, with some added blackberries and raspberries, a banana, flax seed, and coconut milk)---50+45+50+100=245

*Snack:* Prunes---100

*Lunch:* Oatmeal with raisins---120+120=240

*Snack:* Brown rice bread with peanut butter and snap peas, with a glass of grapefruit juice---110+100+30+90=330

*Dinner:* Veggies (asparagus, kale, peas, bell pepper, chick peas, and cremini mushrooms) sauteed in olive oil and garlic, over a mashed sweet potato, all topped with tomato sauce and a little parmesan---50+100+100+40+40=330

*Drinks:* Loooooots of tea and a big coffee

Total (so far, my fatass may eat a little something later): *1245*

Edit: Ate again. Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter, then later raisins (100+150+130=380)

*New Total:* *1625*


----------



## Greenleaf62

Breakfast: scrambled eggs and a pancake
Lunch: 2 chewy chocolate chip granola bars (I don't have time for lunch on Mondays)
Dinner: carrots, broccoli, white rice, and meatballs
Snack: an apple with peanut butter
Drinks: Coke at lunch but water for the rest of the day


----------



## sansd

so far:

boiled frozen rainbow chard and two hard-boiled eggs
steamed frozen asparagus with butter
a couple spoonfuls of almond butter
cauliflower with coconut aminos, barramundi with lemon juice, rest of the lemon juice in water
three chocolate-covered nut bars
a gluten-free burrito; two small cups of coffee (around midnight, ugh. I wish I hadn't needed it. It caused acid reflux, too.) with whole milk (not organic and pasture-raised as I'd usually use), a little cocoa powder, and maple syrup 

I was supposed to get grocery money today and didn't, so I can't get many groceries yet. I don't know what I'm going to eat tomorrow.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Breakfast- Denver Omelet, Cafe Au Lait

Lunch- Caprese salad with bread and olive oil

Dinner- Salad, Penne alla vodka.

About 6 cups of coffee throughout the day and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich as a snack.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

My first meal usually consists of a bowl of frozen fruit with yogurt, topped with granola, flax seed, vanilla hemp powder or chocolate coated hemp seeds. It's sooo delicious it's like having a dessert for breakfast  I tried uploading some pics but it keeps telling me I'm over a character limit :| Oh well, later I fried some Black + Garbanzo beans in coconut oil, and had that with some quinoa, avocado, spinach, and chips and salsa. It was _muy_ satisfying :teeth Oh and I was about to eat some cookies for dessert but decided an orange would be better :b


----------



## arnie

Does anyone else like pickle juice?

I got a big jar of whole pickles today, but I had finished 80% of it before I even got it home. The best part is drinking the juice straight.


----------



## The Lonely Brain

Veggie pizza
2 chocolate chip cookies
veggie chicken sandwich with cheese

Bad day today.


----------



## Asaad

Half jar of nutella, bowl of sledzie, bar of chocolate, lot of tea, some cheddar sun chips, peach oatmeal with a lot of sugar and milk.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today...

Morning: Granola with milk; a baked purple yam.
Mid-morning: Herbal tea; black bean/dark choco brownie.
Lunch: Bok choy, lettuce, egg, tofu, sausage stir fry.
Afternoon: Another black bean brownie.
Dinner: Green bell pepper, onion, mushroom, maple sausage, eggs, potato wedges, wrapped in a tortilla.


----------



## sansd

coconut oil, steamed frozen brussels sprouts with butter, a little bit of black tea with milk (still not my usual milk) and maple syrup, peppermint tea
barramundi with lemon juice, steamed frozen artichoke hearts with butter and lemon juice
coconut oil, three chocolate-covered nut bars, smoothie (a banana, frozen blackberries, almond milk)
plate of spring greens with miso caesar dressing, gluten-free burrito
another nut bar, a chunk of frozen pineapple

I got zits. I'd gotten my skin totally clear again for a while. I suspect last night's coffee was the main trigger, maybe in combination with the milk and nut bars.


----------



## Blue Dino

Granola Bar
Ramen
Coffee
Giant Steak Burrito
Brown Rice
Chicken Steak
Broccoli
2 Eggs
Half a Halibut 
2 Bananas
4 Cups of Green Tea
2 Tylenol Colds

God, I'm such a pig today.


----------



## Barette

Yesterday I was absolutely disgusting, so today I need to be good.

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (coconut milk+frozen berries+1/2 banana) and oatmeal (w/ flaxseed and 1/2 a banana, and a tbs of peanut butter that I thought would taste good but I barely tasted it)--- 50+50+50+90+50+50+100=440

*Lunch:* Piece of brown rice bread with raisins, and a half a granny smith apple with some more peanut butter (110+100+130+30+100=470

* Mid work meal:* Piece of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins and a kiwi (and coffee)---110+100+130+40= 380

*Dinner:* Mashed sweet potato topped with sauteed veggies and tomato sauce with parmesan (100+50+50+40+50=290)

*Dessert:* Mom bought these big macaroons. I had 1/2 of one. Wanted to be good but what can I say? I suck. (150)

*Drinks:* Looooots of tea (green + black + mint)

Total: *1730* :/ So much...


----------



## Barette

_12 pm- _*Breakfast:* Smoothie (coconut milk+banana+frozen berries+flax seed)---45+100+50+50=245

_3 pm- _*Lunch:* Slice of brown rice bread topped with 1 tbs peanut butter and raisins, and a kiwi and snap peas---110+100+130+40+30=410

_4 pm- _*Snack:* Small plum---30

_7:30 pm-_ *Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with veggies (cremini mushrooms, peas, asparagus, chick peas, bell pepper, and zucchini sauteed in olive oil and garlic) and topped with some tomato sauce and parmesan. Had a glass of grapefruit juice, as well--100+100+50+35+40+90=415

*Dessert:* pieces of milk chocolate salted caramels---340

*Drinks:* 6 or 8 glasses of tea (green + lemon ginger, mint + black) and 2 cups of coffee. I've noticed that most days I drink nothing but caffeine, I might have to fix that...

*Total: 1440*

Edit: I binged a little... had 5 more caramels. So 850... so *2300*. I'm disgusting.


----------



## Tokztero

I'm 21 years old, 5'10" tall and 119 lbs. I wanna gain weight but i can't.

Today i've eaten:

3 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, 
2 cups of milk, 
1 banana
1 almond cookie
2 tortillas
2 slices of cheese
2 sausage links.
1 can of soda.
1 MRE cocoa milk shake.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Harvest Crunch granola cereal with a half cup milk.
Two slices of bread with half a can of tuna and 1 tbsp mayo.
A Granny Smith apple.
Two scrambled eggs, two slices turkey bacon.
A cup of spaghetti, half cup sauce, and 4 oz chicken breast.

And I'm not done eating.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Tokztero said:


> I'm 21 years old, 5'10" tall and 119 lbs. I wanna gain weight but i can't.
> 
> Today i've eaten:
> 
> 3 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches,
> 2 cups of milk,
> 1 banana
> 1 almond cookie
> 2 tortillas
> 2 slices of cheese
> 2 sausage links.
> 1 can of soda.
> 1 MRE cocoa milk shake.


Ever tried eating lots of meat and veggies and weight lifting?? My brother who used to be extremely scrawny (and weak ) used to eat a ton of junk food to get fat.... he never did. He now lift weights and is a fitness trainer and he's sooo buff. It is possible!!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Potato wedges, matcha milk tea, brown rice tea, a pumpkin cookie & half of a black bean brownie, and half of a very old apple. 
Noon: Chicken, broccoli, carrots, and rice with nori furikake.
Night: Breakfast for dinner--Eggs/cheese/sausage/potato in a biscuit; carrots, broccoli, zucchini on the side.


----------



## housebunny

blueberry pancakes
hamburger 
dal
lettuce
mjtea


----------



## Barette

Melodies0fLife said:


> Morning: Potato wedges, matcha milk tea, brown rice tea, a pumpkin cookie & half of a black bean brownie, and half of a very old apple.
> Noon: Chicken, broccoli, carrots, and rice with nori furikake.
> Night: Breakfast for dinner--Eggs/cheese/sausage/potato in a biscuit; carrots, broccoli, zucchini on the side.


Do you make all your own food? Everything you post always sounds so yummy.


----------



## sansd

So far I've had tea with maple syrup and almond milk, three nut bars, some macadamia nuts, and a chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar. Sigh. I _meant_ to have eggs and chard for breakfast. Maybe I'll force myself to have some salad greens right now.

ETA: I had the greens, with dressing. Then another nut bar; flavored honeybush tea with almond milk and maple syrup; broccoli, green beans, salad shrimp, and onion with coconut aminos and coconut oil; oatmeal with a banana, frozen cherries, butter, almond milk, and a little coconut; another ice cream bar; more salad


----------



## Sloqx

Breakfast - A slice of pizza
Lunch - Curry chicken with rice and chick peas
Din din - Granola cereal and a banana
now i'm drinking lots of beer and i'll probably finish off the chinese food i have in the fridge later on


----------



## Dunkaroo

This morning I actually ate cereal! Woo.
For lunch, I had a plum and a ginger ale.
(I didn't actually eat dinner)
And then I had some ice cream with fresh peaches. Usually I miss breakfast. Missing dinner is weird.


----------



## Barette

So far...

_12:30pm _*Breakfast:* Smoothie (banana and flax seed and berries and coconut milk)--100+50+50+50=250

_12:45pm _*Indulgence:* Salted milk chocolate caramel---85

_2 pm_ *Lunch:* Piece of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, and a glass o grapefruit juice---110+150+130+90=480

_3 pm_ *Indulgence:* Salted caramel---85

_5:30_ *Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with veggies (cremini mushrooms, bell pepper, asparagus, peas, chick peas, and kale sauteed in olive oil and garlic) topped with tomato sauce and parmesan cheese---100+100+100+90=390

*Dessert:* 2 pieces of milk chocolate salted caramel---170

Edit: Today's another binge day. I don't care. I'm on my like, 7th salted caramel and after having another piece of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, my mom ordered a calzone and I had some (it was sausage and peppers, what was I to do?) so I figured today was bad, I was sad, I'm going to eaaaaaat. I'll not worry about calories and sugar and fat and will just eat the sad away. Now I learned, I can't buy sweets anymore. I can only buy them if they come in 1 serving. I've drank literally 14 cups of green tea and 2 cups of coffee so I'm hoping that'll speed my metabolism...


----------



## sansd

chard and two eggs, several nut bars, flavored honeybush tea with maple syrup and almond milk, macadamia nuts, a couple plates of spring mix with miso caesar dressing, a coconut milk ice cream bar, a small tub of cantaloupe and a spoonful of coconut oil, gluten-free focaccia with butter (close to 3 servings?), a spoonful of maple almond butter

I am glad I managed not to drink any (real) tea today. Otherwise, not so great. Maybe tomorrow I can avoid the nut bars.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Two chicken tenders, root beer, and some saltines.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Barette said:


> Do you make all your own food? Everything you post always sounds so yummy.


Yep. I pretty much cook 90% of the food I eat. It's a habit... to save money and to eat more simpler whole foods. I'm trying to lay off the processed stuff but the chocolates and sweets are too hard though!!


----------



## Amethyst Forest

A smoothie consisting of blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, kefir, flaxmeal, unsweetened almond milk, lots of ice, and a touch of lemon juice
Plain Greek yogurt
Mixed vegetables


----------



## marybobary

ooooooooooh yikes this is shameful....breakfast - multigrain cheerios, lunch - easy mac, popcorn, pumpkin muffin (left my perfectly good orange uneaten :O) dinner - chips deluxe rainbow cookies and coffee

...and i wonder why i can't get my moods under control lulllzzz


----------



## mr hoang

Turkey for dinner mmmm. Gobble gobble


----------



## mb47

2 apples, 1 burger etc, 6-8 cookies, 6-8 cups of tea

Sadly that's a pretty average breakdown of my diet.


----------



## mr hoang

mb47 said:


> 2 apples, 1 burger etc, 6-8 cookies, 6-8 cups of tea
> 
> Sadly that's a pretty average breakdown of my diet.


Damn that's a lot of tea. What kind?


----------



## laura024

Banana
A couple blackberries
Spinach and artichoke chicken Lean Pocket
Grilled cheeseburger
Parmesan flavored fettuccini and spinach noodles
FiberOne lemon brownie
A few whole grain peanut butter crackers
Iced coffee
Water


----------



## sansd

two nut bars, flavored honeybush tea with almond milk and maple syrup
boiled frozen chard and two hard-boiled eggs
another nut bar, macadamia nuts
flavored honeybush tea with almond milk and maple syrup
gluten-free focaccia with butter, a banana
another banana

I have another new zit forming since yesterday. :sigh I need to do a better job of limiting nuts when I have bars around.


----------



## gunner21

Had this today:










I'm bad


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Two small banh bao buns...
Afternoon: Two pieces of supreme pizza.

I had a root canal done on a tooth yesterday... Since then, I had no desire to eat whatsoever. Tomorrow I start treatment for my infection with antibiotics... I'm scared.  I hate taking pills; bad experience and was traumatized when I was little and since then have been very weary of all types of prescription medicine.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Brunch: scrambled eggs, french toast sticks, and a biscuit with gravy.
Dinner: salisbury steak, salad, carrots, broccoli, and a roll. 
Snacks: pretzels and saltine crackers.
Drinks: Coke and water.


----------



## mr hoang

Hush7 said:


> I wonder if there are any other unhealthy people around here?
> 
> Breakfast: cold glass of crunchy, milky MILO
> Lunch: lemon cake and Vietnamese coffee
> Dinner: Vietnamese coffee and lemon cake
> Snack: gummy multivitamins, gummy calcium, gummy fiber
> 
> Also drank water, flavored sparkling water and tea.


Lol not much of a dinner eh?


----------



## sansd

so far

afternoon breakfast: spoonful of coconut oil, basic guacamole (just an avocado, lemon juice, salt and spices), remaining lemon juice in water, boiled frozen rainbow chard and two hard-boiled eggs, vanilla almond Kind bar, supplements (Thorne basic B complex, inositol, 100 IU vitamin E, 100 mcg selenium, 100 mcg chromium, coromega w/ vitamin D, 800 IU additional vitamin D)

neapolitan-flavored honeybush tea with almond milk and a tiny bit of honey

spoonful of coconut oil, steamed frozen cauliflower with tamari, 100 mcg vitamin K2 supplement

dinner: barramundi w/ lemon juice, steamed frozen asparagus w/ butter, gluten-free focaccia w/ butter, remaining lemon juice in water, supplements (another 100 mcg K2, zinc with copper)

slightly later: frozen raspberries, more focaccia w/ butter, pantethine supplement

a banana, a chocolate-covered nut bar, inositol


----------



## Melodies0fLife

This whole week is... strictly (mostly) non-fiber food. I'm on antibiotics and don't want diarrhea. D:

Morning: Sunny side fried egg with half of a bagel.
Mid-morning: Yogurt with granola.
Afternoon: Rice with natto, sardines, and nori; grapes and some chips.
Night: Salad, beef, rice. 

3 capsules of amoxicillin. 

**hopefully some more yogurt after dinner too... I need all the good gut bacteria I can get.


----------



## Tokztero

1 cup of milk
3 peanut butter and jelly sndwiches
3 slices of baguette with butter
1 bowl of ramen noodle soup


----------



## Barette

I was very healthy and good yesterday, I'm trying to weed out bad things after going crazy lately. I was in the city today and very stressed, so I had 2 regretful foods out of convenience.

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (banana + berries + coconut milk + flax seed)---100+50+45+50=245

*Lunch:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, and a kiwi---110+100+130+40=380

*Snack:* Cup of crappy, salty chicken noodle soup and 1 tiny cookie 100+100=200

*Snack:* Crappy soup did nothing for me, so I bought dried mangos (so yummy omg)---120

*Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with veggies sauteed in olive oil and garlic topped with sauce and cheese. Glass of grapefruit juice. (100+50+50+50+90+90=380)

Lots of tea! Maybe 7 cups. And a coffee.

*1375*


----------



## jesica24

Going through this thread sounds like performing an autopsy.


----------



## Jaxosix

Woke up and had 2 custard cream biscuits with a tea. Then had nothing until like 4pm when I had a slice of pizza and some chips. Then around 11pm I had a bowl of porridge.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: 7 oz plain nonfat Greek yogurt with 4 oz pureed pumpkin, 2 tablespoons psyllium, 3 tablespoons bran, 2 teaspoons flaxmeal, 1 teaspoon coconut oil, and cinnamon all mixed in

Dinner: Lots of mixed vegetables (spinach, mixed greens, broccoli, asparagus, peppers, mushrooms, carrots, green beans, small amount of red kidney beans in the mix, and onions) with 1 tsp olive oil; NatureMade for her multivitamin, biotin supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement

Also had a homemade berry smoothie after my workout which burned off roughly 900 calories (about 3/4 cup total of blueberries, blackberries, and raspberries + 2 strawberries, 4 oz plain nonfat kefir, 2 oz coconut water, 3 oz unsweetened almond milk, and a bit of crystallized lemon and a bit of pure vanilla extract for flavor)

Drinks: black coffee, lemon water, more water, unsweetened almond milk

Wow, that's a lot of food, but my total for the day was 750 calories, according to my tracker. The tracker shows that I reached optimal amounts for all but two of my required nutrients, vitamins, and minerals (only lacking fat and carbs). A healthy day


----------



## mr hoang

Hush7 said:


> So you think my dinner wasn't as good as my lunch? :lol
> 
> Such a healthy day today!
> Breakfast: nothing
> Lunch: Oriental chicken salad with chicken
> Snack: a glazed buttermilk donut
> Dinner: a massive piece of carrot cake which is extremely healthy because it has carrots in it!
> 
> Drank water, tea, Diet Coke and sparkling water.


Lol I'm just wondering how u get full from that. Especially just a cake for dinner. Not many calories eh


----------



## MeHereThere

2x pizza slices
1/2x snickers
3x apples


----------



## Cutie Rabbit Sticker

.


----------



## catcharay

Being out I ate -
1 banana 
3 sushi rolls 
1 regular latte 
Roast chicken w salad
1 pack of fruit mentos
Green jasmine tea 

I didn't have a big appetite today


----------



## JustRachel

Well yesterday I had:

Breakfast: nothing
Lunch: nothing
Snack: banana, packet of crisps.
Dinner: curry with naan bread
Snack: packet of crisps and a mr kipling mini cake thing 

Today
Breakfast: nothing
Lunch: planning on getting 6inch tuna&onion sub
Dinner: beef stew (potatoes, carrots, swede, leek etc)
Snack: maybe more crisps :lol


----------



## Zack

Cadbury Creme Egg and Toblerone.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A beef bun, Rice ball with mung beans.
Mid-morning: Greek yogurt w/ a bit of granola.
Noon: Turkey wheat sandwich with swiss cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, olives, cucumbers, onions and spinach; some tomato basil soup.
Afternoon: Greek yogurt.
Night: Kabocha squash, salmon, rice; more greek yogurt; some black grapes with gouta cheese. 

Plus 3 capsules of antibiotics.... My infection is decreasing in size but I have a bad case of dry throat despite drinking so much water today. Wondering if it's one of the side effects for me...

The other day, someone told me I eat sooo much for having such a tiny body because he always sees me eating. I find this hilarious because I eat more than him overall sometimes yet he's almost 3x my size.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (almond milk + mixed berries + banana + flax seed)---35+50+100+50=235

*Snack:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, with a glass of grapefruit juice---110+100+130+90=430

*Snack:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins---110+100+130=340

*Snack:* Pear---30

*Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato with veggies sauteed in olive oil and garlic (cremini mushrooms, bell pepper, peas, chick peas, asparagus, and kale) topped with pasta sauce and parmesan---100+125+75+90=390

*Dessert:* Dried mango slices (officially in love)---120

*Drinks:* Maybe 15 cups of tea total (black, herbal, and green). I'm sick so I just constantly want something warm.

Total: *1545*


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Smoothie (almond milk + mixed berries + banana + flax seed)---35+50+100+50=235
> 
> *Snack:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, with a glass of grapefruit juice---110+100+130+90=430
> 
> *Snack:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins---110+100+130=340
> 
> *Snack:* Pear---30
> 
> *Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato with veggies sauteed in olive oil and garlic (cremini mushrooms, bell pepper, peas, chick peas, asparagus, and kale) topped with pasta sauce and parmesan---100+125+75+90=390
> 
> *Dessert:* Dried mango slices (tastes like candy!)---120
> 
> *Drinks:* Maybe 12 cups of tea total (black, herbal, and green). I'm sick so I just constantly want something warm.
> 
> Total: *1545*


Brown rice bread?


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Brown rice bread?


I limit my wheat and dairy intake best I can (I could never cut out my cheese, though), and never keep either in the house. Being wheat and dairy free it's not fluffy, but I loooooove it with peanut butter and raisins (I literally eat it everyday).


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> I limit my wheat and dairy intake best I can (I could never cut out my cheese, though), and never keep either in the house. Being wheat and dairy free it's not fluffy, but I loooooove it with peanut butter and raisins (I literally eat it everyday).


I didn't know such a thing existed. How is it different from whole grain bread nutrition wise?


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> I didn't know such a thing existed. How is it different from whole grain bread nutrition wise?


It's just made from a different grain, I don't know the nutritional difference (rice isn't that great nutritionally, anyway, like how quinoa and oats are). I just get the cheapest frozen brand I can find.


----------



## Barette

I'm trying to lose weight so my days are going to be planned with what I can eat I just need to decide the order and time (plus, I eat the same thing every day anyway).

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (almond milk + 1/2 banana + mixed berries + flax seed) with some oatmeal that I topped with the other half of the banana
---40+50+50+50+100+50=340

*Snack:* Dried mango slices, I wanted ONE after eating breakfast, but I couldn't stop... THEY'RE SO GOOD. 
---250

*Snack:* Pear
---80

*Lunch:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins
---110+100+130=340

*Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed veggies and pasta sauce and cheese. A glass of grapefruit juice.
---100+100+90+100=390

*Drinks:* I had a lot of tea so far. Maybe 7 cups. One had honey in it, because I've completely lost my voice and I'm trying to soothe my vocal chords. Did nothing! Waste of calories. A coffee and 3 cups of green tea---50

*Total: 1840* Doesn't feel like I ate that much, but I had so much dried mangos! Ugh, love them.


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> I'm trying to lose weight so my days are going to be planned (plus, I eat the same thing every day, as some people can see).
> 
> *Breakfast:* Smoothie (almond milk + 1/2 banana + mixed berries + flax seed) with some oatmeal that I topped with the other half of the banana
> ---40+50+50+50+100+50=340


I don't know how you drink almond milk. I tried the unsweetened one once and almost puked. The sweetened one has too much sugar.


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> I don't know how you drink almond milk. I tried the unsweetened one once and almost puked. The sweetened one has too much sugar.


I LOVE the taste of unsweetened almond milk. I can't tell you why, but I just love it.

You might like unsweetened vanilla coconut milk, it tastes nice. I like the completely unflavored and unsweetened kind too, and it tastes just slightly sweeter than water.


----------



## millenniumman75

Two day old Krispy Kreme doughnut (yeah, I know - it was a bit dry, but good).
six miniature Grandma's sandwich cookies 
coffee, coffee, coffee :lol


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> I LOVE the taste of unsweetened almond milk. I can't tell you why, but I just love it.
> 
> You might like unsweetened vanilla coconut milk, it tastes nice. I like the completely unflavored and unsweetened kind too, and it tastes just slightly sweeter than water.


I can't take coconut at all, unless it's in Thai food.


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> I can't take coconut at all, unless it's in Thai food.


It doesn't taste anything like coconut (I have the diluted boxed kind by So Delicious, IDK what the canned kind is like). IDK, I like it way more than milk and replace it with everything I'd use dairy for.


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> It doesn't taste anything like coconut (I have the diluted boxed kind by So Delicious, IDK what the canned kind is like). IDK, I like it way more than milk and replace it with everything I'd use dairy for.


Well, I drink milk mostly for the protein. So...


----------



## Elad

500g lean lamb mince
500g rump steak
???g nutragrain cereal
250ml coconut cream
???g frozen coke
???g chocolate rice milk/coffee
200g natural yogurt
150g chicken/parmesan sausages

7;27pm


----------



## Chieve

Well I didn't eat anything today yet but yesterday I had

Oatmeal
Sandwich
Juice
Gatorade
Almonds
Spaghetti and meatballs
Banana


----------



## Pike Queen

So far I had some wheat chex for breakfast.


----------



## gunner21

Elad said:


> 500g lean lamb mince
> 500g rump steak
> ???g nutragrain cereal
> 250ml coconut cream
> ???g frozen coke
> ???g chocolate rice milk/coffee
> 200g natural yogurt
> 150g chicken/parmesan sausages
> 
> 7;27pm


frozen coke?


----------



## Elad

gunner21 said:


> frozen coke?


----------



## Barette

So far

*Breakfast:* A huuuuge homemade smoothie. Well, not huge, but I went a little overload with the fruit (almond milk + banana + frozen blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, mango + flax seed)
---45+100+100+50=*295*

*Lunch:* Slice of rice bread with peanut butter and raisins. Had a few gulps of grapefruit juice to get some Vitamin C so my body could absorb the iron in the pb, bread, and raisins.
---90+150+130+40=*410*

*Drinks:* 3 cups of black + peppermint tea, and 3 cups of green + peach tea

*Total:* Maybe *2200*. I ate a lot :/ I had a cookie as a treat (I bought some new books and a new dress I was excited about, and wanted a coffee from a little shop that makes good treat so I thought I'd have a small splurge) and in true fashioN i used one small indulgence as an excuse to lose my wits completely. I lost my wits on rice bread with peanut butter and raisins with a glass of grapefruit juice, so at least it wasn't too bad (I had 5 slices total today... I love this combo so much I can't even say why. I also had my usual of mashed up sweet potato with veggies, and I also had an apple---but all these things add up and I've been too sedentary to justify such high caloric numbers!). Luckily I got called into work so I was on my feet moving around constantly for like 4 hours maybe. I probably burned nothing, but I need an excuse, any excuse, for going over 2000 calories. UGH. I can't do anything bad now, tomorrow.


----------



## renegade disaster

a couple of boiled eggs and some decaf. 6:30pm that's it so far.


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> So far
> 
> *Breakfast:* A huuuuge homemade smoothie. Well, not huge, but I went a little overload with the fruit (almond milk + banana + frozen blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, mango + flax seed)
> ---45+100+100+50=*295*


Lol! 295 calories isn't HUGE. HUGE is milk, whey powder, 2 tbsp peanut butter, banana, pure maple syrup and some cookies thrown in there too. Close to 700 calories. Had it yesterday. It was a mouthgasm


----------



## Zack

Having some pork this evening. I love eating meat - beef, lamb, pork, doner kebab mix (probably containing road kill) and other meats which exceed my limited memory capacity.


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Lol! 295 calories isn't HUGE. HUGE is milk, whey powder, 2 tbsp peanut butter, banana, pure maple syrup and some cookies thrown in there too. Close to 700 calories. Had it yesterday. It was a mouthgasm


Well not calorie wise, but it was a very big smoothie! Took me 2 cups to eat it! I have to tell you though, I love eating healthy, but it'd be wonderful to be a guy and have my smoothies involve chocolate whey powder and crushed cookies, rather than frozen mangoes and almond milk.


----------



## Tokztero

1 cup of milk
2 fruit rollups


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> Well not calorie wise, but it was a very big smoothie! Took me 2 cups to eat it! I have to tell you though, I love eating healthy, but it'd be wonderful to be a guy and have my smoothies involve chocolate whey powder and crushed cookies, rather than frozen mangoes and almond milk.


Well, you can have them once in a while. You're not going to gain weight if you do it, say, once a week.

Made it again today. Used honey instead of maple syrup.


----------



## StrangePeaches

almonds, dried bananas, kale


----------



## renegade disaster

^^I can't even get away with eating that sort of thing once a week. I put on weight incredibly easily.:|


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Well, you can have them once in a while. You're not going to gain weight if you do it, say, once a week.
> 
> Made it again today. Used honey instead of maple syrup.


That little thing is 700 calories?! I get too anxious about calorie splurges. I'm usually 100% good then completely break and eat eat eat then repeat the cycle. I've tried finding a balance but I can't. Once and a while doesn't do for me! I'm in the mind now where it'd make me panic.


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> That little thing is 700 calories?! I get too anxious about calorie splurges. I'm usually 100% good then completely break and eat eat eat then repeat the cycle. I've tried finding a balance but I can't. Once and a while doesn't do for me! I'm in the mind now where it'd make me panic.


Well, it's 600 calories today. Keep in mind, that glass is HUGE. It was also very thick. Well, whatever floats your boat, I guess. I went on a weight loss program where I was eating about 1700 cals everyday, so I know how it feels.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Caught something from the weekend so I took a day off from work; sore throat, coughing, and slight fever. Either that or it's side effects from the antibiotics. 

Morning: Two eggs and half of a baguette; chai rooibos tea.
MId-morning: Greek yogurt, banana, granola; honey ginger tea.
Noon: Ginger chicken, ginger veggie soup, rice, and fish curry; some more honey ginger tea. Ginger everything!!! Grapes and gouda cheese.
Mid-noon: A banana and some graham crackers; more ginger tea. 

All that ginger must be doing something right for me because my throat feels so much better now.

Night: Pretty much leftovers from lunch except A LOT more ginger. Also some hot lemon water. I'm expecting to be completely healed by tomorrow.

ETA: My throat was no longer scratchy/sore but a bit of cough was leftover. I was feeling more nauseous the next day though. I think these antibiotics are really messing up my insides. :x


----------



## catcharay

I had - 

Banana and oats w honey, cinnamon
Brown seed bread roll w spinach, cheese, tomato and ham slice
Cadbury chocolate milk bar
3 lean meat sausages w side of vegetables and onions
Water 
Green tea
1 glass Coke zero (For ladies, apparently there is a correlation with high intake of this and low bone density 


Trying to be healthy for my mind


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (coconut milk + banana + blueberries raspberries mango + flax seed)
---45+100+50+50=*245*

*Lunch:* Rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, with a glass of grapefruit juice
---90+100+130+90=*410*


----------



## Pike Queen

So far!:

A pop tart for breakfast
For lunch, a small cheat meal consisting of a small fry and a 6-piece spicy chicken nugget from Wendy's. Those things are so dang good. :3

For dinner, I plan on having a 6-inch sub from Publix, turkey and cheddar cheese on wheat bread with extra spicy mustard.


----------



## Tokio

Waffles and grapes


----------



## belle102

Been eating horribly lately so Im trying to get back on track again.
Im going to be slowly cutting out my carb, wheat, dairy, and sugar intake and eventually do a 7 day detox. It's going to be so hard with holiday season coming up 

Breakfast: scrambled eggs with veggies and green tea
Snack: coconut Yogurt and grapes
Lunch: tabouli with shrimp
Snack: half of baked sweet potato
Dinner: Bean salad with pita bread.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Plain nonfat Greek yogurt
Air-popped popcorn
Mixed vegetables
Smoothie (mixed berries, unsweetened vanilla almond milk, plain nonfat kefir, flaxmeal, crystallized lemon, ice)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Two eggs, a bagel, and a slice of gouda cheese.
Mid-morning: Felt very nauseous.... Had Greek yogurt, granola and a banana; almost felt instantly better.
Noon: Curried catfish, lettuce, steamed cauliflower, and a baked potato.
Afternoon: Stomach started feeling weird and my sugar level was dropping so I had some animal crackers. Those crackers were sooo darn cute. 
Night: Rice, ginger chicken, and planning to have some roasted mix veggies with Parmesan cheese (still in the oven... taking awhile to cook....)--cauliflower, potatoes, carrots, mushrooms, and lots and lots of garlic. =)

Oh and 3 more capsules of amoxicillin. 2 more days and I'll be finished with the pill treatment... I have a feeling the side effects will last for quite awhile though. Just need to be careful of what I eat....


----------



## catcharay

I had a lot of carbs today -

Banana 
Toasted sandwich w olive oil spread and a slice of ham
English breakfast tea
Brown seeded roll w cheese, spinach, tomato and smoked salmon
Half brown seeded roll w smoked salmon
Coffee
Beef stir fry w broccoli and broad beans 
1 glass Coke zero


----------



## Barette

I was bad yesterday! I was at someone's house, someone who has a lot of candy, and I always use that as an excuse to eat stuff I wouldn't normally ever eat! I buckle at free candy, I'm a pedophile's dream (except for the "being an adult" part). Today I'm going to aim to be good, but I won't pressure myself because I crack under pressure. Plus I have no choice but to be home all day, and that means boredom, and boredom means pointless eating.

_*12 pm--*_*Breakfast:* Smoothie (coconut milk + frozen mango raspberries blueberries + flax seed + 1/2 banana)
---40+50+50+50=*190*

_*2pm--*_*Snack:* Another smoothie! This one was entirely berries with some coconut milk, and the other half of the banana.
---40+50+50=*140*

_*4 pm--*_*Snack:* Slice of rice bread with peanut butter and some raisins (and a coffee---I don't know why, but this combo drives me wild, it's hard limiting myself to one serving a day...which I usually don't). --Edit, had a gulp of grapefruit juice for the Vitamin C, to be sure my body could absorb the iron, it seemed like a waste not to. 
---90+130+130+30=*380*

_*7:30 pm--*_*Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed mixed veggies (spinach, cremini mushrooms, bell pepper, asparagus, chick pea--sauteed in olive oil) topped with tomato sauce and a little parmesan. 
---100+130+70+90=*390*

*10 pm--**Post-workout snack:* Dried apricots, almonds, and then I was still hungry so I had a kiwi.
---100+80+40=*220*

*Total (not subtracting my workout)---1320*


----------



## Elad

bag of mixed candy ~ 300g 
chicken breast ~ 500g
thai take away(chicken/beef) ~ ???g
3 kiwifruit
2 bananas
2 apples
whipped peanut butter ~50g
greek yogurt ~ 150g
chocolate rice milk ~ 250ml
sparkling grape juice ~ 750ml bottle
chicken&parmesan sausages with garlic mayo ~ 300g


feelsbatman.


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> sparkling grape juice ~ 750ml bottle.


Me with sparkling apple cider - some of the TinyChat crowd would remember this :lol.


----------



## Zack

BabyCham and crystal meth cocktail.


----------



## bonz

Barette said:


> I was bad yesterday! I was at someone's house, someone who has a lot of candy, and I always use that as an excuse to eat stuff I wouldn't normally ever eat! I buckle at free candy, I'm a pedophile's dream (except for the "being an adult" part). Today I'm going to aim to be good, but I won't pressure myself because I crack under pressure. Plus I have no choice but to be home all day, and that means boredom, and boredom means pointless eating.
> 
> _*12 pm--*_*Breakfast:* Smoothie (coconut milk + frozen mango raspberries blueberries + flax seed + 1/2 banana)
> ---40+50+50+50=*190*
> 
> _*2pm--*_*Snack:* Another smoothie! This one was entirely berries with some coconut milk, and the other half of the banana.
> ---40+50+50=*140*
> 
> _*4 pm--*_*Snack:* Slice of rice bread with peanut butter and some raisins (and a coffee---I don't know why, but this combo drives me wild, it's hard limiting myself to one serving a day...which I usually don't). --Edit, had a gulp of grapefruit juice for the Vitamin C, to be sure my body could absorb the iron, it seemed like a waste not to.
> ---90+130+130+30=*380*


 I want your breakfast smoothie now! That sounds soooo good I may just have to make one.


----------



## Barette

bonz said:


> I want your breakfast smoothie now! That sounds soooo good I may just have to make one.


It was very good! It's why I had 2, haha. You ought to, you can't go wrong with berries or mango!


----------



## Elad

Barette said:


> It was very good! It's why I had 2, haha. You ought to, you can't go wrong with berries or mango!


Did you have something more, or was your whole day 700 calories?



millenniumman75 said:


> Me with sparkling apple cider - some of the TinyChat crowd would remember this :lol.


:lol


----------



## Barette

Elad said:


> Did you have something more, or was your whole day 700 calories?


It's only 6 here, so my day's not over yet. I'm planning to have dinner at 7 and hopefully get off my *** to the gym.


----------



## Elad

Barette said:


> It's only 6 here, so my day's not over yet. I'm planning to have dinner at 7 and hopefully get off my *** to the gym.


oh ok, that makes more sense.

goodjob on the healthier foods and calorie tracking btw, hopefully its paying off. I used to do the same thing but got too obsessive about seeing every food as a number instead of just enjoying it, and feeling awful when I went to candyland on weekly binges.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Early morning: Two sausages, an egg, green bell pepper stir fry, and a slice of bread.
Mid-morning: My usual greek yogurt with bananas and granola.
Noon: Catfish-potato curry with naan bread and some roasted garlic, cauliflower, potatoes, carrots, and mushrooms.
Afternoon: Crackers.
Night: DInner has yet to be decided. I might be lazy and go buy something... we'll see...

My metabolism has never been so high before. Despite eating so much, I still am going to the bathroom regularly and stomach is showing some soft abs!!  I'm at my most ideal look right now... I hope it doesn't change for awhile...

ETA: WEll I was lazy and decided to eat leftovers... More roasted veggies, bitter melon, rice, and tofu meatballs. Now my last capsule of antibiotics for today. The final three will be absorbed by my body tomorrow. That sounds so weird...


----------



## Barette

Elad said:


> oh ok, that makes more sense.
> 
> goodjob on the healthier foods and calorie tracking btw, hopefully its paying off. I used to do the same thing but got too obsessive about seeing every food as a number instead of just enjoying it, and feeling awful when I went to candyland on weekly binges.


Thanks, I'm trying kinda hard. I gained 5 lbs in the past month or two, and now I need to really start trying to lose it. I do the same thing, where I get too obsessive. I had a tiny binge/purge cycle a little while ago (tell myself I can't have something, then obsess to where I need it, eat it, get anxiety, purge it), but I'm forcing myself to get into a health groove. I feel so much better when I do, but it's funny how I know I feel better, but I just have such a difficult time doing it. Emotional eating, I guess, and I realized I use food as a method of self-harm (stuffing myself to where I feel sick and know I'll gain, like I deserve the fat or something).


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> Thanks, I'm trying kinda hard. I gained 5 lbs in the past month or two, and now I need to really start trying to lose it. I do the same thing, where I get too obsessive. I had a tiny binge/purge moment for like a week a little while ago (tell myself I can't have something, then obsess to where I need it, eat it, get anxiety, purge it), but I'm forcing myself to get into a health groove. I feel so much better when I do, but it's funny how I know I feel better, but I just have such a difficult time doing it. Emotional eating, I guess.


What do your workouts consist of?

inb4cardiobunny


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> What do your workouts consist of?
> 
> inb4cardiobunny


Today was the first time in like 3 weeks maybe? I've been sad and tired and lacking the motivation. When I go I usually do 30 minutes on the elliptical or bike (tonight I did 15 on each), gradually increasing the resistence until I'm at the highest level for the last like 5 or 10 minutes. Sometimes I do an hour if I ate a lot. If I'm lazy I just walk 2 miles on the treadmill. I do arm and back machines, and if I just walked, then I do the leg machines. I can't even tell you the names, I'm not that knowledgeable of workouts. Oh, I use one of the ab machines too. If it's empty enough or I remember when I come home, I do lunges.


----------



## Barette

belle102 said:


> I wish I could be that dedicated to working out. My cardio is basically walking to my mail box lol


It takes a while. I used to reset it, then ended up loving it and going like 5 times a week, I'd feel so angsty if I didn't go. I've been weirdly exhausted so I'm pretty much where you are, motivation-wise, haha. But I've been gaining since I've become so infrequent, so I don't have a choice now anyway.


----------



## Desolationstate

Tropical naked juice with protein
Coffee x 3
Walnuts
2 apples
Peach
Carrots
Raisin bran
Milk
Cliff chew and post workout recovery shake
Three kashi health bars
Vitamin
Calcium supplement
Water
Hummus and pita
Beets

I guess that's it. I need more good. I normally eat a little bit more. Not bad though.


----------



## Desolationstate

Elad said:


> bag of mixed candy ~ 300g
> chicken breast ~ 500g
> thai take away(chicken/beef) ~ ???g
> 3 kiwifruit
> 2 bananas
> 2 apples
> whipped peanut butter ~50g
> greek yogurt ~ 150g
> chocolate rice milk ~ 250ml
> sparkling grape juice ~ 750ml bottle
> chicken&parmesan sausages with garlic mayo ~ 300g
> 
> feelsbatman.


I love this! You ate like super healthy today...except the pound of candy for breakfast!


----------



## Elad

Barette said:


> Thanks, I'm trying kinda hard. I gained 5 lbs in the past month or two, and now I need to really start trying to lose it. I do the same thing, where I get too obsessive. I had a tiny binge/purge cycle a little while ago (tell myself I can't have something, then obsess to where I need it, eat it, get anxiety, purge it), but I'm forcing myself to get into a health groove. I feel so much better when I do, but it's funny how I know I feel better, but I just have such a difficult time doing it. Emotional eating, I guess, and I realized I use food as a method of self-harm (stuffing myself to where I feel sick and know I'll gain, like I deserve the fat or something).


Ah yeah, I'm pretty much exactly the same. Its a lot of guilt when you do so well and then feel like you've messed it all up on a whim binge. Hopefully this thread keeps workin' for ya, seeing you counting cals and such has motivated me to start doing it again.



Desolationstate said:


> I love this! You ate like super healthy today...except the pound of candy for breakfast!


I wouldn't call it super healthy but trying to keep it lowish carbs and higher protein.. but s you can see 300g of candy pretty much destroys any hope of that. :lol

currently 8:20pm and have been doing sprints/football and plan a few miles running/lifting tonight so will probably have to find more calories (yay peanutbutter).

todays numbers:

*natural acidophilus yogurt* ~300g / 150cal / carbs 15g, fat 4g, protein 17g

*basa fillet* ~400g / 360cal / c: 0g, f: 16g, p: 56g

*mcd's double quarter pounder* ~770cal / c: 40g, f: 45g, p: 53g

*mcd's frozen coke* x2 ~ 360cal / c: 92, f: 0g, p: 0g

*kick chocolate energy bar* x2 ~ 400cal / c: 56g, f: 18g, p: 3g

*rough totals:* 2050cal / c: 200g, f: 83g, p: 129g

need to get protein up still, so will probably end up running longer and eating can of tuna in oil, so +400cal and ~75g protein


----------



## Zack

I've eaten two chocolate (candy) bars, a Mars milkshake and an iced latte. (Obviously I _drank_ the milkshake and latte.)


----------



## Flace

meal 1 > rice with 1 sausage and 3 piece of ham

250+150+50 = 450

meal 2 > rice with 2 sausage and 3 piece of ham

200 (NO MORE RICE?!!!) + 300 + 50 = 550


boring life.

whats next for me.....

meal 3 > rice with 1 sausage and 3 ham again? >.<


----------



## Melodies0fLife

So far...

Two sausages, two sunny side up eggs, stir fried green bell peppers, and a wheat bagel.

Also made sausages and scrambled eggs on a tortilla for my niece. Big good breakfast to last us throughout the day. :lol

ETA: 
Noon: Usual Greek yogurt with bananas and granola; some hot cheetos, half of a baked purple yam, and some chocolate. 
Night: After my dance performance, I crashed the party and feasted on their food  --Chicken, rice noodles, sticky rice, egg rolls, pineapple meatballs, salad, a piece of brownie and a piece of pineapple rum cake. 

Took some dessert back home too; they had a lot leftover.


----------



## CWe

Mellow Yellow
Cherry Coke
3 Peanut Butter cookies


----------



## Flace

Flace said:


> meal 1 > rice with 1 sausage and 3 piece of ham
> 
> 250+150+50 = 450
> 
> meal 2 > rice with 2 sausage and 3 piece of ham
> 
> 200 (NO MORE RICE?!!!) + 300 + 50 = 550
> 
> boring life.
> 
> whats next for me.....
> 
> meal 3 > rice with 1 sausage and 3 ham again? >.<


 Good. I'm gonna stand up for myself no boring food for the rest of the day!

I'm having,

Mussels
Lots of veggie
Shrimps
Crab meat (REALLL not fake crab sticks!)
SOUP!!!

all for 700cal only!


----------



## Sloqx

breakfast - leftover hot wings and a fiber one bar
lunch - freezer stuff, which was chicken nuggets, breaded shrimp, and french fries. i ate another fiber one bar about an hour later
dinner - chicken and broccoli and rice


----------



## Barette

@Elad, I'm glad my posts have been helping!

*11:30 am---* *Breakfast:* Smoothie (coconut milk + frozen berries and mango + flax seed)
---45+50+50=*195*

*6:30 pm---* * Lunch: * Slice of rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, an apple, and a coffee. And toooons of tea 
---90+130+130=*350*

*10:30 pm---** Dinner: * I refused the takeout my mom bought and had my usual of mashed up sweet potato with veggies. Buuuut I did eat the red velvet cake slice that she bought for my birthday...
---100+150+90+100+500=*940*

Total: *1495*


----------



## EnjoyingTheSilence

Total consumption for today was if i even remember..

1x banana
2x mcdoubles
1x salad
4x rice mixed with beef
and if you count vitamins:
2x omega 3 fish oils pills
1xmulti B vitamin
4x .5mg klonopin pills
1x 20mg citalopram


----------



## Flace

2 little pill of sugar free candy
coffee


----------



## Zack

Cadbury Boost -->


----------



## WhatBITW

Breakfast - Bacon, egg, 2x suasages, baked beans, white toast.

2x random nut bars, banana

Lunch - Packet rice and canned chicken

Dinner - Roast lamb, 4x potatoes, 2x kumara, parsnips with gravy.
Biscuits

Calories idk


----------



## Elad

Not even going to bother posting what I eat specifically unless its something awesome (red licorice, cake, beating heart), so instead I'm just going to post macros/calories.

macs:

proteins: 154g
carbs: 267g, 
fats: unsure but under 100g

cals: ~ 2,500ish

been running everywhere today so I need to really bump up another 600-700 cals I think. eggs&peanutbutter it is. I wish vitamin d counted to cals, because I'm burnt like the devils dick right now. (not really but i always wanted to say somethingdevilsdick)

*devils dick*


----------



## Kalliber

Cereal


----------



## zojirushi

So far, nothing. But I'm about to have a bag of dicks--I mean chips!

Curse you, Elad.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Lazy Sundays mean... waking up one hour later, playing on the computer, having a chance to learn some belly dance moves all before "breakfast"....  That being said...

Noon: A big burrito with bell peppers, cauliflower, sausages, lots of garlic, potatoes, mushrooms, scrambled eggs, cheese, and carrots; a small piece of peanut brownie.
Afternoon after my nap: Greek yogurt, granola, bananas, and I also added a bit of pistachio ice cream.... because it is Sunday. 
Night: Hot pot with my parents--mushrooms, water spinach, shrimp, beef slices, salmon, fishmeatballs, and ramen noodles.


----------



## Lila11

Lunch- Large serving of Wholemeal Pasta with whatever veg i could grate,chop and fry.

Snacks/dinner: An ENTIRE packet of chocolate biscuits (1700 cals)
:bash


----------



## millenniumman75

Three Krispy Kreme doughnuts
potato chips.


----------



## Barette

Nearly 4000 calories total today. Maybe over. I just finished off an ice cream cake. So yeh, most likely over 4000 calories.

HURRAH FOR SELF-SABOTAGE.


----------



## catcharay

1 Banana w 2 scoops of greek yoghurt, sultanas, cinnamon and chia seeds
Jasmin green tea
Wholegrain sandwich w spinach, cheese, tuna
Beef stew
1 Apple 
Probably will have an iced coffee


----------



## Elad

Tony's - Tucka Burger Patties Southern Style Chicken, 255g
Burger King - Frozen Coke - Large, 20 ounces	
Cyclops Organic Fit - Probiotic Yogurt, 300 g 
Cadburys - Bourneville Cocoa, 20 g dry 
Countdown - Tenderised Marinated Bbq Steak, 450 g	

cals: 1,709 

carbs: 106	g
fats: 81 g
protein: 142 g	
sodium: whogivesafuk g

need to get some more calories, probably around ~900 depending how hard I feel like working, definitely some more carbs preferably through fruit/veg.

edit; +250g ciabatta bread, some peanutbutter, kiwifruits, apples and chocolate rice milk.

ciabatta bread is so so good, lots of protein and delicious as a bun for marinated steak/aioli sauce. hnng.


----------



## Flace

meal 1 - 1 portion of chocolate 300cal
meal 2 - rice soup 300 cal
meal 3 - rice soup 300 cal
meal 4 - pita bread 300 cal
meal 5 - rice with pork and vegetables 550

COKEEEE 

200cal


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Slept through my alarm clock, woke up late for work, didn't get to eat breakfast or pack lunch or any snacks, ran to the workplace building from the parking lot (usually takes 10-15 minutes to walk; I ran in 5 minutes), then I realized.... I forgot my wallet at home. T___T I scraped together 2 dollars and bought 2 cup ramen to last me 8.5 hours of work. That being said... 

Mid-morning: Free chocolate from the candy bowl at work; a cup of chicken flavored ramen.
Noon: A cup of lemon chile flavor ramen.
Afternoon: Thank gosh work was over. I drove home lightheaded and weak; immediately ate some rice, stir fried cabbage, fish, and tofu meatballs at home. 
Night: I made and ate some roasted chicken and vegetable medly (cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, mushrooms, bell peppers, garlic, and potatoes)... I forgot to chop and add the onions!! omg. 

Not very good start for the week.... 

Also, I don't know how people can survive on so little food!! I was up at 6 am and was done with work by 3 pm with 2 cups of ramen and a bit of chocolate and I was dying from hunger and weakness. Some people eat even less than that; how do they do it??


----------



## vivibe

I started a new diet a few days ago. After agonizing over what "type", I finally decided on simply restricting high glycemic foods. Frankly, compared to the induction phase of the Atkins diet (which I never technically moved out of for the duration of the diet), it feels like a free-for-all. :shock I even decided not to record calories/macros because I know that I'd start having problems with my ED again. That being said it would be no exaggeration to say that I lived off refined carbs during non-diet periods so we'll see how things turn out.

Breakfast - smoothie (strawberries, blueberries, apple, 1/4 cup milk, 1 scoop hemp protein powder)
Lunch - skipped (woke up at 1 PM so my breakfast was my lunch)
Snack - 1 apple
Dinner - 1 slice toasted wholegrain bread, torn up into a bowl with canned tuna (warmed in canola oil), black beans, lemon juice, mayonnaise, and pepper (this was a random concoction I made since I was craving protein. It actually turned out good but needs more bread and lemon juice next time.)
Snack - 1 cup unsweetened white tea
Dessert - cottage cheese with 1/4 banana, mashed


----------



## Flace

vivibe said:


> I started a new diet a few days ago. After agonizing over what "type", I finally decided on simply restricting high glycemic foods. Frankly, compared to the induction phase of the Atkins diet (which I never technically moved out of for the duration of the diet), it feels like a free-for-all. :shock I even decided not to record calories/macros because I know that I'd start having problems with my ED again. That being said it would be no exaggeration to say that I lived off refined carbs during non-diet periods so we'll see how things turn out.
> 
> Breakfast - smoothie (strawberries, blueberries, apple, 1/4 cup milk, 1 scoop hemp protein powder)
> Lunch - skipped (woke up at 1 PM so my breakfast was my lunch)
> Snack - 1 apple
> Dinner - 1 slice toasted wholegrain bread, torn up into a bowl with canned tuna (warmed in canola oil), black beans, lemon juice, mayonnaise, and pepper (this was a random concoction I made since I was craving protein. It actually turned out good but needs more bread and lemon juice next time.)
> Snack - 1 cup unsweetened white tea
> Dessert - cottage cheese with 1/4 banana, mashed


ur doing atkins?


----------



## Flace

Melodies0fLife said:


> Slept through my alarm clock, woke up late for work, didn't get to eat breakfast or pack lunch or any snacks, ran to the workplace building from the parking lot (usually takes 10-15 minutes to walk; I ran in 5 minutes), then I realized.... I forgot my wallet at home. T___T I scraped together 2 dollars and bought 2 cup ramen to last me 8.5 hours of work. That being said...
> 
> Mid-morning: Free chocolate from the candy bowl at work; a cup of chicken flavored ramen.
> Noon: A cup of lemon chile flavor ramen.
> Afternoon: Thank gosh work was over. I drove home lightheaded and weak; immediately ate some rice, stir fried cabbage, fish, and tofu meatballs at home.
> Night: I made and ate some roasted chicken and vegetable medly (cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, mushrooms, bell peppers, garlic, and potatoes)... I forgot to chop and add the onions!! omg.
> 
> Not very good start for the week....
> 
> Also, I don't know how people can survive on so little food!! I was up at 6 am and was done with work by 3 pm with 2 cups of ramen and a bit of chocolate and I was dying from hunger and weakness. Some people eat even less than that; how do they do it??


RAMEN...........:teeth


----------



## Kalliber

Cereal o.o


----------



## Elad

Cadburys - Bourneville Cocoa, 30 g dry
Cyclops Organic Fit - Probiotic Yogurt, 350 g	
Tegel - Smoked Chicken Bacon - Original (Libby), 1 container (200 gs ea.)	
Homebrand (Nz) - Fresh Eggs, 5 egg	
Choice Value (Nz) - Wine Gums, 50 g 
Kraft - Whipped Peanutbutter , 4 tbsp 
Sainsbury's - Pink Lady Apple (100g), 100 g	
Jade Phoenix - Thin Noodles, 1.4 bundle	
Sanitarium - Up & Go Energize (Vanilla), 350 ml 
Pick N Mix - Sweets, ~300 g	(lol)

totals

cals: 2,875	
carbs: 411	
fat: 70
protein: 142	


I feel like I'm leaning too much on multivitamins and need more veg, also my impulsive nature to buy candy whenever I see it is annoying. I'm currently eating through that 300g of it right now and am trying to find the will power to stop putting my hand back in the bag so I can come back and edit it to 150 or 200g instead. 

but god damn it tastes so good.


----------



## Pike Queen

For breakfast: A bowl of Kellog's Frosted Mini Wheats and a glass of light plum juice.

For lunch: Tuna on a wheat hotdog bun, ten Baked Lay's Cheddar and Sour Cream chips, and a Weight Watcher's string cheese. A bottle of Nestle's Pure Life water to drink.


----------



## gunner21

Morning:
Chai tea and some almonds
Egg whites with toast and cheese

Lunch: 
Pita bread
Kidney beans

Snack:
Chai tea (I'm addicted)
Pan fried potatoes, mushrooms and sausage

Dinner:
Whole wheat pancakes with nutella, peanut butter and bananas.

Macros so far:
Fat: 118g
carbs: 294g
Protein: 116g

Calories ~ 2600


----------



## Barette

*9:30 am---**Breakfast:* Dried mango slices (was in a pinch)
---*120*

*12:30 pm---**Snack:* Kiwi
---*40*

_*---Worked Out*_

_*6:00 pm*_---*Snack:* Smoothie (almond milk, frozen berries, banana, and flax/chia seed mix)
---35+50+100+50=*235*

*8:30 pm---Dinner:* Baked sweet potato with olive oil and garlic roasted vegetables (cremini mushrooms, bell pepper, zucchini, chick peas, spinach, asparagus).
---100+100+200=*400*

*10:00 pm---Dessert:* More mango slices!!! Love it. 
---*100*

*Drinks:* Green tea and peach tea. Maybe 8 cups.

Total: Unless I eat again, I'm at *895*

Edit: SO MANY DRIED MANGOES. I don't even want them and feel sick BUT STILL EATING THEM.

*Total:* is now *1200*


----------



## vivibe

Flace said:


> ur doing atkins?


No, but I used to. Now I'm just restricting refined carbs.

Breakfast - scrambled eggs with spinach and shredded cheese
Snack - 1 cup unsweetened white tea
Lunch - blended steel-cut oats and chia seeds until they were powder, then boiled it for a couple minutes in milk. After added cinnamon, vanilla extract, smashed banana, apple chunks, and a little bit of unsalted natural peanut butter. Looked like some goop you'd get in prison but it tasted pretty good and was quick. Don't think I'll add peanut butter next time though because it kind of overpowered it.
Snack - 1 cup unsweetened white tea, 1 apple
Dinner - 1 boneless chicken breast over brown rice
Snack - 4 slices salami


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Flace said:


> RAMEN...........:teeth


Never, never, NEVER again. I knew someone who would literally eat the same ramen every single day for lunch. I don't know how she managed....

TOday:

Scrambled eggs with green onion in a wheat roll sandwich.
Greek yogurt with granola and dark almond chocolate.
Leftover vegetable medley (potatoes, bell peppers, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, mushroom, and garlic) with chicken.

Then went to the dentist who drilled my tooth for the 2nd time. It aches and I can't eat solids... So dinner was more Greek yogurt but with peanut butter instead.


----------



## deealexie

Chocolate chip pancakes
Spaghetti
Skittles
Ramen Noodles
Pop corn
Salsa

....other random things I don't remember. :blank


----------



## Flace

vivibe said:


> No, but I used to. Now I'm just restricting refined carbs.
> 
> Breakfast - scrambled eggs with spinach and shredded cheese
> Snack - 1 cup unsweetened white tea
> Lunch - blended steel-cut oats and chia seeds until they were powder, then boiled it for a couple minutes in milk. After added cinnamon, vanilla extract, smashed banana, apple chunks, and a little bit of unsalted natural peanut butter. Looked like some goop you'd get in prison but it tasted pretty good and was quick. Don't think I'll add peanut butter next time though because it kind of overpowered it.
> Snack - 1 cup unsweetened white tea, 1 apple
> Dinner - 1 boneless chicken breast over brown rice
> Snack - 4 slices salami


Ah i see. Cause i was gonna go :no nooo... haha i think atkins diet is yesterday's story. I don't think it work thou. As in... after all the said and done... it boils down to, who are able to sustain such a diet? And as we all know diet that we can't sustain won't work in the long run. People would just put on back all the weight after going back to the previous diet.

Anyway, nice meal plants. Looks all healthy and small portion!


----------



## Flace

Melodies0fLife said:


> Never, never, NEVER again. I knew someone who would literally eat the same ramen every single day for lunch. I don't know how she managed....
> 
> TOday:
> 
> Scrambled eggs with green onion in a wheat roll sandwich.
> Greek yogurt with granola and dark almond chocolate.
> Leftover vegetable medley (potatoes, bell peppers, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, mushroom, and garlic) with chicken.
> 
> Then went to the dentist who drilled my tooth for the 2nd time. It aches and I can't eat solids... So dinner was more Greek yogurt but with peanut butter instead.


Depends on which type of ramen. The real ramen... or the 3min ones :no


----------



## viv

Melodies0fLife said:


> Never, never, NEVER again. I knew someone who would literally eat the same ramen every single day for lunch. I don't know how she managed....





Flace said:


> Depends on which type of ramen. The real ramen... or the 3min ones :no


Oh god, I love instant ramen. I usually eat it raw, with half the pack of salt. I've considered living solely off of ramen because it's so cheap and I'm immensely distressed by spending money on groceries. I am also (obviously) apt to treating my body like a garbage disposal. In all seriousness, ramen does terrible things to my body and is one of my main binge trigger foods. So I don't really want to live off of it, but damn, if I could eat it every day with no adverse effects, I'd be Ramen Woman.


----------



## vivibe

Flace said:


> Ah i see. Cause i was gonna go :no nooo... haha i think atkins diet is yesterday's story. I don't think it work thou. As in... after all the said and done... it boils down to, who are able to sustain such a diet? And as we all know diet that we can't sustain won't work in the long run. People would just put on back all the weight after going back to the previous diet.
> 
> Anyway, nice meal plants. Looks all healthy and small portion!


Yeah, it worked well as in I lost a good amount of weight and fast, but it was (as you might expect) really hard. And it was definitely not something I could maintain in the long-run. I know there's different "phases" of the diet and eventually you can add in a little bit of fruits and nuts, but even so. All in all it felt like a more extreme diet than I needed, I mean I wasn't even technically overweight in the first place lol. Since now I'm looking for something more like "eating healthy for my mental health" instead of actually losing weight, it's definitely not for me anymore.

And thanks! I'm surprised that I haven't gotten a huge fast food craving and binged yet... I'm used to eating fast food 2-3 times a week. uke The only hard thing so far has been finding snack type things to eat. If I'm hungry I absolutely can't fall asleep so I usually eat something light, but with this I can't eat most of the "quick foods" like cereal like I used to and I don't feel like cooking up a meal at 10 PM.


----------



## Elad

Countdown - Tenderised Marinated Bbq Steak, 230 g 
Tegel - Smoked Chicken Bacon - 200g	
Generic - Ciabatta Bread (Per 100g), 250 grams 
Jade Phoenix - Thin Noodles, 2 bundle (120g)	

cals: ~ 1,800ish

carbs: 205g
protein: 108g
fat: 37g

still need to fit in another 1,000ish calories and another ~40g protein. haven't written down condiments but added rough numbers to cals.


----------



## Barette

So far---

*Breakfast:* 4 cups of Coffee and carrot cake. I looked up the calorie amount _after_ eating. NEVER AGAIN.
---1000 calories

*Lunch:* I wasn't hungry but I have to work soon so I'm eating for energy, and I have a variety of roasted veggies (mushrooms, spinach, bell pepper, carrots, zucchini---all in a drizzle of olive oil and garlic)
---150 calories.


----------



## CWe

My TV remote because it had chocolate stains on it


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> So far---
> 
> *Breakfast:* 4 cups of Coffee and carrot cake. *I looked up the calorie amount after eating. NEVER AGAIN.*
> ---1000 calories
> 
> *Lunch:* I wasn't hungry but I have to work soon so I'm eating for energy, and I have a variety of roasted veggies (mushrooms, spinach, bell pepper, carrots, zucchini---all in a drizzle of olive oil and garlic)
> ---150 calories.


I know that feel.

brb a cheeseburger has almost 1000 calories.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Flace said:


> Depends on which type of ramen. The real ramen... or the 3min ones :no


True. I've had this pork fat ramen from a small seaside town in Japan before and without doubt, I wouldn't mind eating THAT every single day... But girl I know was eating those really cheap cup noodles every lunch. :no


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Eggs and cheese in a bagel.
Mid-morning: Grapes and gouda cheese; a persimmon from the backyard.
Noon: Roasted vegetable medley again; Chicken salad with lettuce in half of a wheat baguette.
Afternoon to keep me awake at work: A bar of dark almond chocolate.
Night: I made tomato, basil, mushroom, olives "pizza" using leftover baguette slices; also had roasted chicken and broccoli.

I want something sweet now...


----------



## vivibe

Breakfast - smoothie (blueberries, apple, spinach, milk)
Snack - 1/2 cup pomegranate seeds
Lunch - plain greek yogurt mixed with mashed banana and cinnamon
Dinner - brown rice and black beans mixed with shredded cheese and cilantro
Snack - 1 apple

Craving veggies... knew I should've gotten some cauliflower at the store earlier.


----------



## myersljennifer

Breakfast: 5 spotty bananas + orange juice, blended.
Lunch: Dates + water, blended.
Din: Steamed potatoes + steamed brussel sprouts/shrooms. ^.^


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> I know that feel.
> 
> brb a cheeseburger has almost 1000 calories.


Ended up drinking waaaaay more calories and then throwing them back up so... great life highlight. I was probably over 3000 calories yesterday, I don't know how much throwing up gives. I'm pretty sure the sugar in alcohol is absorbed immediately. Luckily I'm also really nauseous today now, so I won't be eating too much (hopefully, at least). I may buy salted sea caramels and eat the entire container to deal with my feelings, but we shall see.

Edit: My mom called and said she wanted to eat out, I felt sick and not hungry still but I couldn't let that on, _and _she suggested Turkish food, and I am literally incapable of saying no to Turkish food. Once I started getting ready to leave the house I began feeling better, so I ate. And ate. I had like 1500 calories is my guess (baba ganoush, sauteed spinach with yogurt, breeeaaadddd, lamb kebab, and baklava---they were having a special). I may vomit again. I wonder what it's like to have self-control...
---*1500*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6 cups of coffee

Ramen noodles

Jack and coke with 4 mg of klonopin to help me sleep because I have to work graveyard again tonight.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Stir fried sausages, green bell pepper, egg, and potatoes.
Mid-morning: Apple with peanut butter and a persimmon.
Noon: Broccoli and purple yam; rice with ginger chicken and tomatoes.
Afternoon: Got strawberry shortcake ice cream with a co-worker.
Night: Been craving pizza a lot lately so I made pizza bites using wheat bread, roma tomatoes, basil, cheese, chicken, and broccoli; had that with more steamed broccoli and bitter melon on the side. Dessert was a bit of granola and milk. Yum.

My finger is burning stinging... I accidentally burned myself while checking on the pizza.


----------



## vivibe

Breakfast - 1 apple
Lunch - plain greek yogurt mixed with mashed banana, crushed almonds, and cinnamon
Dinner - soy beans and a mandarin orange
Snack - 2 microwaved eggs

Cooked a sausage for dinner earlier, tried a bite and it reminded me of Nyquil. :|


----------



## CWe

Cereal
Few sodas
Spaghetti


----------



## sansd

raw macadamia nuts, three hard-boiled eggs, boiled frozen spinach, a little coconut oil
spring mix with miso caesar dressing
poached barramundi with lemon and butter, steamed frozen cauliflower with butter
spring mix with a bit of cucumber and miso caesar dressing, 9 pistachios, macadamia nuts
steamed acorn squash with butter
ETA: frozen cherries with a few frozen raspberries

I think I also had a cup of flavored honeybush tea with almond milk and maple syrup, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I cut my organic potatos into 4 little hockey pucks.

Usually I have half a potato and a piece of chicken with each meal. 

Sometimes I have green vegatables and organic blue berries and raspberries are my ice cream.

I indulge on my cleaner food lots haven't got bored of it yet.


----------



## Billius

Cbf listing what I ate them as so i'm just going to list ingredients in no particular order
Soy protein oats milk lots of vegetable oil sugar weetix eggs bread cheese vegemite
soy sauce coffee fish&chips herbs. Calories? Probably less than my goal of 3200.


----------



## Zack

Quarter-pound burger with cheese and onions. 1/2 packet Haribo Starmix.


----------



## Kalliber

Hot chocolate with bread


----------



## Elad

chinese takeaway is the devil, damn you sweet and sour pork.

500g(?) carbs, 240g(?) protein, 150g(?) fat

impossible to know what was in it, but I have to be nearing 5k cals for the day total.


----------



## myersljennifer

I'm basically eating a whole bag of tortilla chips at work right now. Someone please stop me. Emotional eating ftl.


----------



## kittyxbabe

I ate an egg and mayo sandwich on rye, some smart popcorn and some sour cream and onion chips.

I'm trying to lose weight and junk food is so tempting


----------



## el kanguro

lets see
a bannana
a small bag of hot chips
a peach
some fried rice with no meat
and a mcchicken


----------



## Flace

Melodies0fLife said:


> True. I've had this pork fat ramen from a small seaside town in Japan before and without doubt, I wouldn't mind eating THAT every single day... But girl I know was eating those really cheap cup noodles every lunch. :no


hehe real ramen are made from good flour or wheat whatever.. the cheap cup noodles thing is er..... wax or palm oil-ed :blank stop her!


----------



## Barette

So far---it's 6 pm so IDK what I'll have later. I have some Mediterranean dessert leftover in the fridge (it's a custard) that I may have later. I also may make myself a smoothie.

*Breakfast*: 2 bites of a banana (very rushed and had a couple bites while getting ready, then forgot to bring it with me on the way). 
---*25*

*Lunch:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, and a kiwi
---90+150+130+40=*410*

*Snack:* I went grocery shopping after work and had a hunger headache, so I ate some dried mango slices on the way home.
---*120*

*Dinner:* Vegetables roasted in olive oil and garlic (mushrooms, bell pepper, peas, asparagus, zucchini, chick peas, and spinach). 
---100+150=*250*

*Then...:* I still had a headache after dinner, I needed some fats and some carbs so I had 6 dates with peanut butter. Filled me up completely.
---*220*

*Drinks*: Lots and lots and lots of tea. Both green and black.

*Edit:* Had an apple, I wanted something sweet and crisp. Got bored then ate more dried mangoes.
---*220*

*Also...:* Smoothie, I realized I hadn't had berries in a while, which then created a craving. (Almond milk + mixed berries, extra blackberries, 1/2 banana, chia and flax seed mix)
---35+50+50+50=*185*

*Total thus far: 1430*


----------



## gunner21

Elad said:


> chinese takeaway is the devil, damn you sweet and sour pork.
> 
> 500g(?) carbs, 240g(?) protein, 150g(?) fat
> 
> impossible to know what was in it, but I have to be nearing 5k cals for the day total.


You know I like you with some extra bulk


----------



## Melodies0fLife

In the morning: Natto beans with miso paste and rice. A bit of fish too... because I had leftover plain rice in the bowl.
Mid-morning: Half a wheat bagel with strawberry cream cheese; a persimmon; black grapes.
Noon: Wheat angel hair spaghetti with chicken, broccoli, tomatoes, mushrooms, and lots of basil seasoning.
Afternoon: A butterscotch candy and some more black grapes to keep the blood sugar levels up. 
Night: Rice with catfish, stir fried napa cabbage, eggs&tomato, and some meat with herbs.

SO glad it's Friday. I'm gonna lay in bed ALL weekend. Working full time is so tiring; plus, this past week hasn't really been a good week.


----------



## vivibe

Breakfast - smoothie (black/blue/raspberries, apple, 1/2 banana, milk)
Snack - 4 green olives, 1 mandarin orange
Lunch - most of 1 slice toasted wholegrain bread with melted cheddar cheese, salami, 1 egg, and black pepper (Note to self: salami is not a good substitute to ham in an egg sandwich-type meal. Also, make sure your egg's white is fully cooked. Also, make sure the pour side of the ground black pepper container is closer before you attempt to shake some. Yeah, today was not my day)
Dinner - 1/2 banana (was feeling nauseous)


----------



## CWe

2 Pizzas
Few soda pops


----------



## Greenleaf62

Breakfast: nothing
Lunch: pasta, salad, and a roll
Dinner: barbeque chicken, salad, rice, and a roll
Snack: peanut butter crackers


----------



## sansd

three hard-boiled eggs with chard, oolong tea

. . . and then I went off and had a very upsetting conversation and didn't feel like eating or preparing food afterward.


----------



## Kalliber

Cereal


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Egg, sausage, onion and green bell peppers on rice.
Kabocha squash, some pork innards on more rice.
Some potato chips. 

Later, I'm having end of the year dinner with my dance group. I already looked at the menu online at the restaurant/pub we're going to and I'm deciding on Shepherd's pie... because I've never eaten one before!! Can't wait... 

ETA: Ended up having the shepherd's pie, a side salad of mixed greens, and also garlic butter herb fries. Oh and a tiny sip of an alcoholic drink... I can't really handle alcohol but that tiny sip was just enough to loosen me up and make me go (slightly) crazy.


----------



## renegade disaster

couple of cups of decaf,
some fried mince with tomatoes,chilli,peppers and seasoning,
couple of glasses of soco, disaronno, cola.


----------



## UltraShy

-banana
-yogurt (strawberry flavor)
-pretzels

Will be making tacos in a moment for dinner.


----------



## melissa75

Some of y'all eat so healthy. 

I've had:
Coffee
Queso
Chips
Chocolate-covered raisins
Dr pepper 

Bored and looking for something else bad to eat.


----------



## Kalliber

Tea, bread, rice, chips, carrot, salad, soup


----------



## Greenleaf62

Brunch: scrambled eggs, a pastry, half a biscuit, and a waffle
Dinner: burger, rice, red potatoes, carrots, and salad
Snacks: peanuts, animal crackers


----------



## PersonPersoning

Attention dieters, i present to you the high carb/low fat plant based diet.
Also known as the eat until you vomit to lose weight diet.

Breakfast: 10 bananas 10 dates smoothie: 1300 calories
Lunch: quinoa, sweet potatoes, black beans: 1100 calories
Dinner: pasta with oil free tomato sauce: 1700 calories

Total Calories: 4000+

Todays exercise: none (30 minute walk)

I lost 50 pounds down to 145 (ideal BMI) and havent budged since eating this way everyday for 2 years. I highly recommend this lifestyle if you want to be done with dieting forever.
I cringe when i see people talking about calorie restriction(clinical starvation). To restrict your calories is to restrict your life, your energy. This diet gives you explosive energy which will make you want to exercise. But eating this way, you dont even have to exercise to have the excess weight fall off. Check out "durianriders" on youtube to learn the truth about eating and what makes you fat. Or checkout the forum called "30bananasaday"


----------



## gunner21

PersonPersoning said:


> Attention dieters, i present to you the high carb/low fat plant based diet.
> Also known as the eat until you vomit to lose weight diet.
> 
> Breakfast: 10 bananas 10 dates smoothie: 1300 calories
> Lunch: quinoa, sweet potatoes, black beans: 1100 calories
> Dinner: pasta with oil free tomato sauce: 1700 calories
> 
> Total Calories: 4000+
> 
> Todays exercise: none (30 minute walk)
> 
> I lost 50 pounds down to 145 (ideal BMI) and havent budged since eating this way everyday. I highly recommend this lifestyle if you want to be done with dieting forever.
> I cringe when i see people talking about calorie restriction(clinical starvation). To restrict your calories is to restrict your life, your energy. This diet gives you explosive energy which will make you want to exercise. But eating this way, you dont even have to exercise to have the weight fall off. Check out "durianriders" on youtube.


Not sure if srs.


----------



## PersonPersoning

gunner21 said:


> not sure if srs.


Dead srs:| Check it out. It will change your life.


----------



## gunner21

PersonPersoning said:


> dead srs:|


4000+ calories is above maintenance for almost every individual (unless you're like 6'5 280 lbs or work out like crazy every day and expend a lot of energy), so it will cause weight gain no matter what.


----------



## Barette

* Breakfast: * Smoothie (almond milk + berries + 1/2 banana + flax/chia seed mix) and some oatmeal.
---35+200+50+50+50+170=*555*

*Lunch:* Dates with peanut butter and an apple. Coffee and tea, too.
---160+150+100=410

*Dinner*: Mashed up sweet potato topped with veggies sauteed in olive oil and topped with tokmato sauce and parmesan. (Cremini mushrooms, peppers, zucchini, asparagus, brussel sprouts, spinach, chick peas)
---100+150+100+90=440

*1405*


----------



## Elad

I keep losing track but so far..

~214c, 76f, 116p

roughly 2,000 cals (probably higher but I forget what I eat, lol)

about to go buy some ciabatta bread, steaks and garlic mayo. dis gon b gud. hopefully hit ~3,000 for the day.


----------



## PersonPersoning

gunner21 said:


> 4000+ calories is above maintenance for almost every individual (unless you're like 6'5 280 lbs or work out like crazy every day and expend a lot of energy), so it will cause weight gain no matter what.


Im 145 pounds. On days when i train and eat 3500-4000 calories i dont burn more than 1000 calories on my bike. Which leaves me with 2500-3000 calories after which dont turn into an ounce of fat, or weight gain. Judge by results, not by theory.

When youre eating high fat diet you cant eat more than 2000 or you get fat.


----------



## Elad

PersonPersoning said:


> Attention dieters, i present to you the high carb/low fat plant based diet.
> Also known as the eat until you vomit to lose weight diet.
> 
> Breakfast: 10 bananas 10 dates smoothie: 1300 calories
> Lunch: quinoa, sweet potatoes, black beans: 1100 calories
> Dinner: pasta with oil free tomato sauce: 1700 calories
> 
> Total Calories: 4000+
> 
> Todays exercise: none (30 minute walk)
> 
> I lost 50 pounds down to 145 (ideal BMI) and havent budged since eating this way everyday for 2 years. I highly recommend this lifestyle if you want to be done with dieting forever.
> I cringe when i see people talking about calorie restriction(clinical starvation). To restrict your calories is to restrict your life, your energy. This diet gives you explosive energy which will make you want to exercise. But eating this way, you dont even have to exercise to have the excess weight fall off. Check out "durianriders" on youtube to learn the truth about eating and what makes you fat. Or checkout the forum called "30bananasaday"





PersonPersoning said:


> Im 145 pounds. On days when i train and eat 3500-4000 calories i dont burn more than 1000 calories on my bike. Which leaves me with 2500-3000 calories after which dont turn into an ounce of fat, or weight gain. Judge by results, not by theory.
> 
> When youre eating high fat diet you cant eat more than 2000 or you get fat.












how much protein do you have in your diet? like what are you macros.

"When youre eating high fat diet you cant eat more than 2000 or you get fat."

u wot m8 ..calories in vs calories out, if we're talking strictly about losing weight - whether those are fat/carbs/protein doesn't make much difference.

edit; oh lawd. I just looked at the youtube channel you talked about..






is this real life? "i dont do steroids, diuretics.." .. well no ****, this dude doesnt seem to have any idea what hes talking about, the whole video is littered with inaccuracies.. guy even claimed to be sub 5% bodyfat... yeaok.jpg


----------



## gunner21

PersonPersoning said:


> Im 145 pounds. On days when i train and eat 3500-4000 calories i dont burn more than 1000 calories on my bike. Which leaves me with 2500-3000 calories after which dont turn into an ounce of fat, or weight gain. Judge by results, not by theory.
> 
> *When youre eating high fat diet you cant eat more than 2000 or you get fat.*


----------



## catcharay

I had - 

Greek yogurt w banana and sultanas,
2 cube pieces of brie Cheese 
Tea w milk and sugar 
Wholemeal bun w spinach, tomato, smoked salmon and cheese 
Pork roast pieces, lettuce and cucumber w fish sauce
More brie cheese
Greek yogurt w some granola clusters


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Woke up, went grocery shopping and only got the chance to eat my first meal at lunch so...

Noon: Green and yellow bell peppers with two eggs and half of a toasty baguette; some potato chips....
Night: Rice, egg rolls, bitter melon, and some fish.

I've decided to make Shepherd's pie for tomorrow's lunch. XD ETA: Well, I ended up not making it. I fell asleep in the afternoon and woke up a bit too late so decided to make some quick macaroni and cheese, broccoli, potatoes, and onion/beef liver stir fry for tomorrow.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: Berry smoothie (3/4 cup total of blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, and strawberries; unsweetened almond milk; plain low fat kefir; and 1 tablespoon flaxmeal)
Pre-workout: Plain nonfat Greek yogurt mixed with pumpkin, cinnamon, pumpkin spice, stevia, and 1 tablespoon of oats
Post-workout: A bit of air-popped popcorn
Lunch: Mixed vegetables with a little bit of balsalmic vinegar and olive oil
Dinner: Probably going to be more vegetables, some egg whites, and maybe a few pistachios


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Two hoy dogs, a bagel, and a cup of oj


----------



## Barette

_*11 am---*_*Breakfast:* A slice of brown rice bread with some peanut butter and raisins, and an apple.
---110+100+130+100=*440*

*2 pm---Stress snack:* Dried mangoes
---*160*

*6:30 pm---Late lunch:* Rice crackers with guacamole and a kiwi, as well as 3/4 a banana. 
---140+100+100+40+75=*555*

*9:30 pm---Dinner:* Black lentils with veggies roasted in olive oil and garlic (some eggplant, bell pepper, peas, spinach, brussel sprouts) with some tomato sauce and parmesan. Grapefruit juice.
---170+150+50+90+45=*505*

*Drinks:* Loooots of green tea, and some red velvet rooibos tea which was pretty good.

*Total: 1660* That's more than I expected, it didn't feel like I ate that much. The dried fruits and grains add a lot, I guess.

Edit: My mom apparently bought me a big chocolate chip cookie... 400 calories... I ate 3/4 and I didn't even want it...

*New Total: 2060 *


----------



## PersonPersoning

dontwaitupforme said:


> I thought there was the potential of potassium poisoning and even the risk of death if you eat more than 12 bananas in a day.. :sus


Come on just put the banana smoothie down, you've got your whole life ahead of you. 
No, im gunna drink it, stay away. 
lol You have to eat 400 bananas in 30 seconds for potassium poisoning.


----------



## vivibe

Breakfast - smoothie (strawberries, 1/2 banana, plain greek yogurt)
Lunch - 1 slice toast with pb
Snack - salsa and tortilla chips, 1 cup milk
Dinner - 1 pork chop, ~1/2 cup cauliflower


----------



## viv

Barette said:


> Edit: My mom apparently bought me a big chocolate chip cookie... 400 calories... I ate 3/4 and I didn't even want it...
> 
> *New Total: 2060 *


I know what it's like to eat foods I don't even want, but for whatever reason I find myself compelled to eat them.

Could you ask your mom not to buy you foods that are triggering until you have a better handle on emotional eating? Maybe it would help to have a bit more time to work on your food issues before being exposed to foods that could be triggering. Just a thought, though. It may not be best for you to use this approach, so whatever works for you.


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> _*11 am---*_*Breakfast:* A slice of brown rice bread with some peanut butter and raisins, and an apple.
> ---110+100+130+100=*440*
> 
> *2 pm---Stress snack:* Dried mangoes
> ---*160*
> 
> *6:30 pm---Late lunch:* Rice crackers with guacamole and a kiwi, as well as 3/4 a banana.
> ---140+100+100+40+75=*555*
> 
> *9:30 pm---Dinner:* Black lentils with veggies roasted in olive oil and garlic (some eggplant, bell pepper, peas, spinach, brussel sprouts) with some tomato sauce and parmesan. Grapefruit juice.
> ---170+150+50+90+45=*505*
> 
> *Drinks:* Loooots of green tea, and some red velvet rooibos tea which was pretty good.
> 
> *Total: 1660* That's more than I expected, it didn't feel like I ate that much. The dried fruits and grains add a lot, I guess.
> 
> Edit: My mom apparently bought me a big chocolate chip cookie... 400 calories... I ate 3/4 and I didn't even want it...
> 
> *New Total: 2060 *


Question: Do you keep track of your sodium intake?


----------



## Zack

A Yorkie -->


----------



## Zack

Apparently their sales dropped 50% with the launch of this wrapper...


----------



## Barette

viv said:


> I know what it's like to eat foods I don't even want, but for whatever reason I find myself compelled to eat them.
> 
> Could you ask your mom not to buy you foods that are triggering until you have a better handle on emotional eating? Maybe it would help to have a bit more time to work on your food issues before being exposed to foods that could be triggering. Just a thought, though. It may not be best for you to use this approach, so whatever works for you.


I ask her not to but she does anyway, a lot of times. Just out of politeness, like she went to a diner and had a cookie and got me one anyway, even though I've told her not to buy me treats because I eat them. But I get that it's to be nice. She never buys me packaged treats that have more than one serving, never ever. She definitely knows that I'm going to eat it all and that I get upset when she buys that stuff. She once bought two pints of Ben and Jerry's, and by the end of the night one was long gone and I was halfway into the other one before I had to throw it out. I think I was crying and angry cause of it, so it was like "ah okay can't buy her stuff" haha She knows I have no self control (though she says it's all in my head).



gunner21 said:


> Question: Do you keep track of your sodium intake?


No, but I don't see the need. I prepare most of my food myself, and I never add salt to anything I cook. The only thing that has salt added is the peanut butter I eat once to twice a day. Why? Do I eat a lot of foods with sodium?


----------



## Elad

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/Dalezis

+another 600 - 700cals I cant be bothered searching. welp. I'm getting lazier and lazier with recording stuff, bleh.


----------



## Sirius Pioneer

I wasn't disciplined today.

I've had a milk with fruit tea and two pork steaks with grilled onions. I was very anxious and also ate two sweets, I was around a week without them.


----------



## Zack

Brussels pate on toast. A salami. A dozen radishes. An apple.


----------



## Barette

So far---

*8 am---Breakfast:* An apple. Then at the car dealership I saw pop chips in the vending machine and couldn't resist... after saying I don't eat a lot of sodium, ha. But I did have to wipe off all the salt that I could, they tasted way too salty.
---*200*

*12:30 pm---Lunch:* 1/8 dry cup oatmeal with 2 tbs flax/chia seed mix and a smoothie (almond milk, 1 cup of mixed berries [blue, rasp, and xtra black], and a banana). Coffee.
---85+50+35+100+100=*370*

*2 pm---*Guacamole and rice chips, with a glass of grapefruit juice.
---50+120+80=*250*

*5 pm---Dinner:* Mixed veggies roasted in 2 tbs olive oil and garlic (cremini mushrooms, broccoli, brussel sprouts, bell pepper, zucchini) with some tomato sauce and a little parmesan (maybe a tbs). Rooibus tea. Like 4 cups.
---150+200+90=*440*
*Dessert:*---5 strawberries.
---*50*

*Fattie snack:* 10 dates with 1 1/2 tbs peanut butter. I was so hungry despite eating dinner and having a glass of almond milk and an apple like half an hour after dinner :/ I was so hungry, though, and now I'm too full! Also, green tea. 6 cups. Then 4 cups of black tea.
---220+150+75+35=*475*

*Total: 1785*

*Edit: Went to the gym. Got really hungry after (IDK what's up!) and made roasted brussell sprouts with chick peas, in a half a tbs of olive oils (love my fats srs). More tea!! Like 3 cups. 
---50+50+50=150

Total: 1935 (Not subtracting workout)*

Funnily enough the majority of my calories came from fats, today. Let's see how that theory holds up! Since eating a lot more fats, my hair has been looking almost glossy lately. My skin rarely breaks out. And fats are so essential for your cardiovascular system, essential for everything really. If the improvements on my outsides are even a little sign of the improvements on my insides, then I'm sticking to my beloved fats.


----------



## PersonPersoning

dontwaitupforme said:


> Lol, no.. I don't trust your poison smoothie :teeth is it not expensive?


Bananas are the cheapest fruit, as far as getting the most carb calorie bang for your dollar. 10 large spotted organic bananas are only $4. But factor in the fact that you save from having to buy a $2 coffee to stimulate yourself because you didnt carb yourself up for breakfast.

It blew my mind at first but check out the bananagirl on youtube. Her and her boyfriend destroyed the lid off of my previously held beliefs from society, and changed my life completely. http://www.youtube.com/user/Freelea?feature=watch


----------



## Zeeshan

Morning 2 premier protein shakes

Lunch ; 2 pieces of salmon quarter of a patato brocolli and cauliflour


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Beef liver and onions with rice and bitter melon.
Mid-morning: Plain greek yogurt with banana, pomegranate seeds, and granola.
Noon: Macaroni & Cheese with broccoli and potatoes.

Now I'm making "Shepherd's"/cottage pie using beef, carrots, peas, corn, potatoes, cheese and lots and lots of my super secret sauce. 

Eta. So I ended up buying ground turkey and using that instead. Turkey shepherd pie was delicious!! Especially with my super secret, super special sauce; so secret, I don't even remember what I put in it. Lol.... Ate it with romaine lettuce, broccoli, and zucchini. 

Also had for dessert some vietnamese style sweet/sour yogurt that my mom made last night.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sardines with hummus on Mariner saltines. 

Some kind of frozen chicken chunks baked in a thin layer of coconut oil.

Peach yogurt .


----------



## vivibe

Breakfast - skipped
Lunch - skipped
Snack - couple tortilla chips with salsa (finished them off, thank god. Now I won't be tempted by them.)
Dinner - 1/2 cup cooked rolled oats with mixed berries, 1 blended banana, and 1 tbsp chia seeds (wow, a banana makes something taste SO SWEET. I tasted it before and after I added the banana and after it tasted like I threw in a fistful of sugar, lol.)

Ugh, horrible day today. Woke up at 2PM feeling nauseous and didn't feel like eating or doing anything all day. I don't know if it's because I missed me medicine yesterday or what. :?


----------



## bluenotebooks

A max Arbys roast beef sandwich. Some malt balls.


----------



## Parsnip

An iced fruit danish.
A ham sandwich the canteen woman guilted me into eating.
Some rump steak, as you do.
Two jaffa cakes.
AND.... two little sponge cake type things my mother buys from the Italian shop. 

Not enough greens. I miss my greens, I should really buy some fruit and veg before the week is out.


----------



## Barette

So far---

*11 am---Breakfast:* Dry 1/4 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana with a smoothie (1/2 banana, 3/4 cup coconut milk, 1 cup mixed frozen berries, 2 tbs flax/chia seed). Tea.
---170+50+50+35+100+50=*455*

*1 pm---Unhappy-about-going-to-work snack: *Apple and 1/2 slice brown rice bread with 1 tbs peanut butter and 1/8 cup raisins. Coffee. 
---100+55+100+65=*320*

*6 pm---Work break meal:* Quinoa (1/8 cup dry) with 1/4 cup raisins and 1/8 cup almonds mixed in, with spring mix greens topped with cantaloupe and strawberries with some homemade balsamic vinaigrette (aka balsamic vinegar and olive oil shaken up, like 1 tsp total). Green tea.
---70+130+80+30+75=*385*

*11 pm: Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato with like 2 cups of veggies (maybe more? Maybe 3 cups? I ****ing love vegetables) sauteed in olive oil and garlic (cremini mushrooms, bell pepper, broccoli, brussel sprouts, peas, asparagus---lots of greens tonight) topped with tomato sauce and parmesan. And more tea!
---80+200+100+90=*470*

*Total* for the day: *1630*


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> I ask her not to but she does anyway, a lot of times. Just out of politeness, like she went to a diner and had a cookie and got me one anyway, even though I've told her not to buy me treats because I eat them. But I get that it's to be nice. She never buys me packaged treats that have more than one serving, never ever. She definitely knows that I'm going to eat it all and that I get upset when she buys that stuff. She once bought two pints of Ben and Jerry's, and by the end of the night one was long gone and I was halfway into the other one before I had to throw it out. I think I was crying and angry cause of it, so it was like "ah okay can't buy her stuff" haha She knows I have no self control (though she says it's all in my head).
> 
> No, but I don't see the need. I prepare most of my food myself, and I never add salt to anything I cook. The only thing that has salt added is the peanut butter I eat once to twice a day. Why? Do I eat a lot of foods with sodium?


My mom never buys me treats 

Your diet could potentially have a lot of sodium. I used to think the same and then I started tracking and I was in for a shock.


----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> I ask her not to but she does anyway, a lot of times. Just out of politeness, like she went to a diner and had a cookie and got me one anyway, even though I've told her not to buy me treats because I eat them. But I get that it's to be nice.


My grandmother does this all the time. She's constantly telling me to eat. I refuse to gain any weight unless it's muscle, though (i've been 90 lbs, 5'3.5" for a long time).

And referencing your other post, mono and poly fats are great. I've been eating really healthy ever since I started school to see if it will help with stress (so i've been creeping on this thread for inspiration) and it has done wonders.


----------



## Noca

Fruit/protein smoothie with strawberries, bananas, flax seed, hemp seed, 1/4 scoop of protein powder, 1 greek yogurt cup and OJ.

A dish I made with 5 cut up breakfast sausages, 1 egg, a handful of arugula, mushrooms, avocado oil, kraft sun dried tomato salad dressing, fresh ground pepper, onion powder, diced green onions and garlic salt

2 glasses of OJ

3 large glasses of water

some dish with ground turkey, mixed cheese, tomato chunks, long grain and wild grain rice, celery, mushrooms, and red peppers


----------



## GotAnxiety

I'm trying hemp seed and hemp oil out now to hehe.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

In the morning was leftover mac and cheese, broccoli and zucchini.
Snacks were half of a coconut cream bun, a banana, and a milk candy.
Lunchtime at work included leftover Shepherd's pie, more broccoli and lettuce.
For dinner, I made sloppy joes with ground turkey, green bell pepper and onions. I ate it with cauliflower and had yogurt for dessert.

Tomorrow will probably be similar; I need to eat all of those leftovers!! ...Because my parents don't really eat the food I cook, I always have 3-4 extra servings that I either freeze to eat (weeks) later or it becomes leftovers for the next 2-3 days. Lol.... :/


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> My mom never buys me treats
> 
> Your diet could potentially have a lot of sodium. I used to think the same and then I started tracking and I was in for a shock.


Ack, I'll check some other time. I already have enough anxiety about my food, haha. I'm sure my parmesan is a lot of sodium (it tastes insanely salty, I plan on not buying it anymore anyway), but I only have 1 tbs if I use it.



tbyrfan said:


> My grandmother does this all the time. She's constantly telling me to eat. I refuse to gain any weight unless it's muscle, though (i've been 90 lbs, 5'3.5" for a long time).
> 
> And referencing your other post, mono and poly fats are great. I've been eating really healthy ever since I started school to see if it will help with stress (so i've been creeping on this thread for inspiration) and it has done wonders.


Ugh my mom always tells me I'm losing too much weight. The smallest I've ever been (and am, currently) is a 6. I just tell her that her view is false because when she looks into the mirror she sees her 170 lbs, so everything less is going to be "thin". It's the same for other people, when I'm told how thin/skinny I am. I don't tell them (I'm only a b**** to my mom), but it's just because they're more overweight than me. People's views of "average" are so warped when it comes to weight, because everyone's so fat now.

Eating well really changes everything. It seems so obvious, that eating health is beneficial, but it's unbelievable to see and feel the changes, and see how unnatural most of our diets are and how it's damaging. I'm in the process of completely avoiding anything processed. It just doesn't seem worth it, anymore.


----------



## Subject 1

Salmon Sushi


----------



## Flace

subject 1 said:


> salmon sushi


awesomenesssssssss


----------



## Flace

personpersoning said:


> attention dieters, i present to you the high carb/low fat plant based diet.
> Also known as the eat until you vomit to lose weight diet.
> 
> Breakfast: 10 bananas 10 dates smoothie: 1300 calories
> lunch: Quinoa, sweet potatoes, black beans: 1100 calories
> dinner: Pasta with oil free tomato sauce: 1700 calories
> 
> total calories: 4000+
> 
> todays exercise: None (30 minute walk)
> 
> i lost 50 pounds down to 145 (ideal bmi) and havent budged since eating this way everyday for 2 years. I highly recommend this lifestyle if you want to be done with dieting forever.
> I cringe when i see people talking about calorie restriction(clinical starvation). To restrict your calories is to restrict your life, your energy. This diet gives you explosive energy which will make you want to exercise. But eating this way, you dont even have to exercise to have the excess weight fall off. Check out "durianriders" on youtube to learn the truth about eating and what makes you fat. Or checkout the forum called "30bananasaday"


ha ha ha

ha 
ha

Before you bash other diets for being restricting... realize what is the definition of the word DIET.

Diet is what people eat. Their lifestyle. If you drop out and eat something you usually doesn't, this is not diet.

It's like telling people who eats meat since he was a kid and go full vegan. never gonna work.

wanna loose weight? eat what you usually eat but just cut down the portion. because if u cant sustain your ability to eat the food u usually eat. how are u going to sustain it? lol


----------



## PersonPersoning

Flace said:


> ha ha ha
> 
> ha
> ha
> 
> Before you bash other diets for being restricting... realize what is the definition of the word DIET.
> 
> Diet is what people eat. Their lifestyle. If you drop out and eat something you usually doesn't, this is not diet.
> 
> It's like telling people who eats meat since he was a kid and go full vegan. never gonna work.
> 
> wanna loose weight? eat what you usually eat but just cut down the portion. because if u cant sustain your ability to eat the food u usually eat. how are u going to sustain it? lol


:lol Tell me one animal in nature that restricts its calories so it doesnt become fat? Why dont animals in nature need to restrict their calories? Because theyre eating their natural diet. The only overweight wild animals ive seen are humans, and fat squirrels in cities because humans feed them things like french fries which are not their natural diet. If you cant eat all that you care for on your diet then you arent eating a diet that is suited for your biology. And it would be foolish to try and sustain that. The genuine feeling of hunger in the body is there for a reason, and should never be ignored. To deny yourself of food short term only leads to binging long term. Embrace the feeling, and embrace your natural diet and you will find and stay at your natural weight stuffing your face with food all day long. Just like every other animal on the planet.



> It's like telling people who eats meat since he was a kid and go full vegan. never gonna work.


It worked for me and countless others. I was overweight my entire life eating my meat "diet". If i hadnt changed my "diet" id still be sitting on the couch overweight and lazy attempting to starve myself in the name of preserving the ignorant decisions of my recent ancestors.


----------



## Elad

so part of my calories for the day:

2,000 from blueberry pomegranate licorice
600 from various chocolates
500 from "american style" peanutbutter (so sweet, so flavorful. where has this been all my life? oh yeah america)

the first one was like 500g of the stuff, just pretty much pure sugar..

I'm not so worried about the total calories per se (even though the rest probably tipped me around 4.5k for the day) but just that I cannot control my candy impulse buys that leave me feeling like throwing up and with horrible migraines (like right now).


----------



## Zack

Subject 1 said:


> Salmon Sushi


Salman Rushdie.


----------



## bonemealzambia

2 bowls of cereal. the more depressed i am, the more cereal i eat


----------



## smokeybob

toast


----------



## Barette

So far, I've been a little erratic (just snacking a lot)

*#1---* 1/8th dry cup oatmeal with 2 tbs flax/chia seed mix with 1/2 Granny Smith apple. 
---85+50+50=* 185*

*#2---* Like 9 brown rice crackers and 2 tbs guacamole.
---* 150*

*#3---* Wheat/dairy free animal crackers
---* 150*

*#4---* Dried mango
---* 150*

*#5---* Slice of brown rice bread with 1 tbs peanut butter and a smoothie (1 cup berries, 1/2 granny Smith apple, 1 cup coconut milk)
---110+100+50+100+45=* 405*

*#6---* Vegan pumpkin bar (splurge!! But I haven't had anything pumpkin and that vanilla frosting was calling me... I'm a huge sucker for frosting (fat + sugar= heaven). Also, a coffee.
---* 400*

BINGE. Pizza and more cake. Accidentally ate some aluminum (fell on the cake after i put it in the trash since i pulled it out of the trash to keep eating---it was a big slice). Also, unopened packet of fun size skittles I found on the groun wbile walking my dogs.

*Over 3000*


----------



## Lipizzan

Fruit w/ yogurt and granola 
tea
soup
bannock
cinnamon bun
will be having some veggies and pasta for supper later.
hmmm too many carbs today? i'll try harder tomorrow. I just really didn't want another salad today x_x


----------



## PersonPersoning

asullivan360 said:


> 2 bowls of cereal. the more depressed i am, the more cereal i eat


 LOL!


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Does anyone care what I ate? 

I had chocolate and strawberry Special K with a glass of orange juice. Then for lunch a peanut butter sandwich and hula hoops. Then for dinner this pasta and vegetable ready meal. I was being sooo good but then I had a couple of cake bars! And Bournville Highlights hot chocolate, yummy dummy


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: natto, rice, and nori sheets.
Mid-morning: yogurt with bananas.
Noon: leftover shepherds pie and some cauliflower and romaine lettuce.
Afternoon: various because I had a snack attack when I got home from work--chestnuts, cereal with a bit of milk, an some hot Cheetos! 
Night: I think I will eat some water spinach soup, rice, and leftover beef liver and onions.


----------



## Subject 1

So far:-
Coffee with whole milk
A lot of whipped cream
One punnet of Strawberries


----------



## Hannah94

All I've had today is a Cookies n' Cream Poptart..


----------



## Noca

So far...

Banana, Strawberry smoothie with 1/2 scoop of protein powder, scoop of flax seeds and hemp seeds, and OJ.

small plate of steamed broccoli sprinkled with cheese on top

glass of OJ

Water

left overs from last night: whole grain screw driver pasta, with chicken breast slices, mushrooms, and arugula

Homemade, slow cooked, cream of squash soup with green onions, quinoa, and cheese

Small slice of olive Italian bread

Fruit smoothie


----------



## vivibe

Breakfast - bowl of Life cereal (I notice that I have most problems with eating things I shouldn't in the morning. I always wake up and I'm STARVING and I don't even feel like spending 2 mins making a smoothie, I just want to get something in my stomach as soon as possible to stop the pains lol.)
Snack - 3 eggs, scrambled with ground black pepper
Lunch - 1/2 cup cooked rolled oats with mixed berries, 1 banana, and 1 tbsp chia seeds

I really need to start literally forcing myself to drink something. Most days the only thing I drink is the couple sips of water it takes to swallow my pills. I guess I should just make a big pitcher of tea in advance and leave it in the fridge, or think of drinking as something I have to do like exercise and just force myself. :?


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: final serving of that shepherd's pie and I ate it with cauliflower.
Mid morning: a banana and a bit of various things that my coworkers gave me for Halloween--pretzel sticks, mini cookie, peanut m&ms, almond coconut chocolate. Then after the sugar high, I put all the unfinished snacks in my cookie jar for next week. 
Noon: pizza party at work. I ate three pepperoni slices and also a huge supreme pizza slice with a side salad of lettuce, tomatoes, carrots, and onion.
Night: small bowl of cereal with milk--I'm addicted to kashi's vanilla island biscuits cereal.


----------



## Limea

Bowl of small pork dumplings
An apple
Buckwheat soup
Two rye bread sandwiches with chicken

My diet is a wreck these days. I keep binging and beating myself up mentally the next day. I no longer care to make meals for myself and take anything that's in the fridge. And I still feel bad for yesterday's chocolate binge  .


----------



## renegade disaster

2x affogato al caffè

thats it so far.


----------



## jvanb00c

Two thick pancakes.

Sandwich/Chicken soup.


----------



## Barette

I didn't get to record yesterday! But my total was about 1500 (I was really good, except for going crazy with some fun size candy bars! I was proud, I avoided food and candy and alcohol. When I got home I had vegetables instead!).

So! So far today---

*9:30 pm---Breakfast:* Banana. Coffee.
---*100*

*2 pm---Lunch:* 8 dates with 2 tbs peanut butter and an apple.
---160+200+100=*460*

*6 pm---Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed veggies (cremini, bell pepper, spinach, brussel sprouts, broccoli, zucchini---like 2 cups total. Prob more. Sauteed in 1 tbs olive oil) with tomato sauce. Glass of grapefruit juice. And tea!
---100+150+100+40+100=*490*

*7 pm---Stresser:* Mom came home and was a raging c***, I stress ate mango slices. 
---*120*

*11 pm---Late night snack:* Usual smoothie with 1/8 cup dry oatmeal.
---85+215=*300*

Total thus far---*1470*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning and Noon: Natto, rice, nori sheets. Yum yum; I can't get enough of natto.  
Mid-morning: Two slices of supreme pizza.... leftover from yesterday's work potluck; some pretzels and a peanut butter choco reese's cup. 

Not sure what I'll have now. I'm pretty stuffed with all the pizza lately. Lol...

ETA: Dinner was rice with vegetable soup, tofu, and shrimp. Not sure what kind of vegetable it was because my mom made it.... it's definitely an Asian green leafy type of veggie though. Also finished off two more slices of pizza and that's it for the pizza from the work party. I definitely got my money's worth. bwahahah

Have to admit, I haven't been eating well lately but I do acknowledge that this week was super stressful and emotional. It's very busy at work right now and plus, I had a huge fight with a close co-worker earlier this week over some misunderstanding (we were both crying and talking out our feelings). We made up though and are on good terms again but I haven't felt THAT much anxiety for awhile and I think the stress translated into my eating habits.


----------



## vivibe

Breakfast - skipped
Snack - 1 fun-sized Crunch bar and 1 Reese's cup
Lunch - 1 slice toast with pb
Dinner - 1 pork chop and spinich
Snack - 1 kiwi

I am craving candy so bad. So. Bad. I just want to go out and buy big bags of sour gummy worms, Kit-Kats, and Twizzlers and stuff them down my throat.


----------



## Barette

So far---

*11 am---Breakfast:* I woke up so hungry! I had quinoa pasta with 2 cups veggies sauteed in 1 tbs olive oil and 1/4 cup tomato sauce (spinach, broccoli, brussel sprouts, peas, asparagus, cremini mushrooms). AND a smoothie! (almond milk, strawberries blueberries blackberries, 1/2 banana). 
---150+150+100+30+35+100+75=*640*

*1 pm---Fatty snack:* 6 dates with 1 tbs peanut butter. Coffee.
---120+100=*220*

*6 pm---Lunch (mid-work):* Slice of brown rice bread with 1 tbs peanut butter and raisins. A small salad (spring mix, cantaloupe, balsamic vinegar). Coffee.
---110+100+130+30+50=*420*

*11 pm---Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed veggies (zucchini, brussel sprouts, 2 cups spinach, 1/4 cup black beans, broccoli, bell pepper---all sauteed in olive oil and garlic) topped with tomato sauce. Glass of grapefruit juice.
---75+150+50+90=*365*

*Total: 1645*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Slow scrambled eggs on a slice of a baguette with some fried whole baby bella mushrooms and cherry tomatoes on the side. I also made dutch babies!! Which failed horribly because I forgot to mix in the vanilla and it stuck to the pan and I couldn't get it out. At least the part I did take out was delicious. I'm gonna try and make it again tomorrow with an apple topping.
Afternoon: Rice, chrysanthemum, and sweet/spicy chicken wings.
Dinner with family: Chicken pho with lots of different herbs.


----------



## error404

Fritos crumbs. The day has only just begun~


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Very early morning (woke up at 4 am... =__=): A small bowl of Kashi's vanilla island biscuit cereal with milk.
Morning: Whole baby bella mushrooms, cherry tomatoes, sloppy joes with bell pepper/mushrooms/onions/turkey on bread. A piece of Dutch babies version 2... with apples. I don't think I baked it long enough this time. D: I'll try again next weekend.
Noon: A mini container of Ben&Jerry's Strawberry Cheesecake ice cream which had a funny aftertaste... o_o Which means I won't be buying that flavor again. lol Some hot cheetos too. 
Night: Rice, kabocha squash soup, some chicken and some egg rolls.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Bowl of cereal with milk plus a slice of the apple dutch baby I made Sunday.
Mid-morning: A sticky rice ball filled with sweet beans; a mini hershey's bar.
Noon: Mac&Cheese, broccoli, carrots, and some leftover egg rolls.
Afternoon: A few mini chocolate chip cookies.
Night: I made Japanese style rice gratin (doria) using rice, onions, leeks, peas, carrots, corn, mushrooms, chicken with a cheesy bechamel sauce; also had a very ripe persimmon for dessert.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Mushrooms, bell peppers, tomatoes, and a fried egg with a slice of baguette; a piece of apple egg pastry.
Mid-morning: Cactus pear, a persimmon, and a few coconut butter crackers.
Noon: Chicken and rice gratin with veggies--leeks, onions, mushrooms, carrots, peas, corn, lettuce.
Afternoon: Finished the mini pack of mini choco chip cookies. 
Night: Baked butter chicken, mashed potatoes, whole carrots, and stir fried piman.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Cheese melted on bread
Iced Coffee
Foot long subway sandwich
BRC burrito
Tomato soup

Damn, I'm a fatty lately.


----------



## Kalliber

Some bread ._ .


----------



## Richard Pawgins

nothing thus far


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Quick bowl of cereal and milk.
Lunch After Noon (because of backlog at work =___=): Mashed potatoes, carrots, butter chicken, and stir fried piman; a persimmon and a cactus pear plus some coconut butter crackers.
Night: Chicken, egg, zucchini, green onion pancake. Yum Yum. 

Now I want some of my mom's sweet/sour yogurt.


----------



## A Dying Flower

Pringles 190g - 992 kcal
Organic low fat cherry bio-live yogurt 450g - 378kcal
3 chocolate chip flapjacks - ~1000kcal
Cherry tomatoes 300g - 54kcal
5 bananas - 500 kcal

Total: 2924 kcal


----------



## pepmint

So far today I've eaten:

Breakfast- 2 boiled eggs. 1 mini muffin. 1 glass of orange juice.


----------



## Barette

Yesterday I had 1500 (and went to the gym). The day before I had 3000 calories but vomited some of it up (only a little, though). Day before that I had maybe 2000.

So far today!

*10 am---Breakfast:* Glass of apple cider.
---*120*

*1 pm---Lunch:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with veggies sauteed in olive oil and garlic and topped with tomato sauce. (mushrooms, peas, broccoli, black beans, bell pepper, asparagus)
---100+150+100+40=*390*

*2 pm---Emotional fatty snack:* 8 dates and peanut butter.
---160+100=*260*

*5 pm---* Smoothie (almond milk, frozen berries, chia/flax seed, banana)
---40+120+50+100=*310*

*7 pm---Dinner:* Freshly made guacamole and (wheat-free) pasta salad! They came out better than the stuff I get from a restaurant! And some pomegranate avrils. 
---100+250+40=*410*

*9 pm---Fatty snack:* Dried mango
---*100*

Unless I arse myself to work out, *1590*

*Edit: *Worked out! Burned 200 calories, then ate an apple. So *1490*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: bowl of rice, natto, nori
Mid morning: a tiny piece of chocolate.... Missed my morning snack because I decided to climb the stairs in my workplace building instead of eating it. Lol. Omg. There was more than 25 floors. -___- I only stopped at the 25th floor because break was over by the time I got up there and then headed by down.
Noon: leftover vegetable gratin with extra carrots, some ginger chicken, and cabbage; half an apple, a cactus pear.

Now I'm going to make dinner: beans, jalapeño, mushrooms, bell pepper in some sauce and maybe I'll have it with pasta or something like that.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins. Glass of grapefruit juice.
---110+100+150+90=*450*

*Treat!:* S'mores deluxe cookie from a place someone recommended. HOLY ****. So good. Worth it.
---*450* (prob)

*Snack:* Apple, and dates and peanut butter.
---100+200+100=*400*

*Lunch:* More of my amazing (srs) wheat-free pasta salad and guacamole and some pomegranate avrils. 
---250+100+40=*390*

*Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed veggies and some tomato sauce and parmesan. Glass of apple cider (had to drink it up! Going on vacation).
---100+90+100+150+100=*540*

Total: *2230* Which I would regret, but I was on my feet for 8 hours today at my job so I am constantly moving for most of my day.


----------



## slider

breakfast:
fryed egg + white rice + baked potato slices
water
milk
green tea

lunch:
tuna ongiri
chilled green tea
mint ice cream
salad

dinner:
grilled halibut with herbs
green tea
bowl of rice
shrimp soup
pumpkin baked pudding


----------



## Barette

I'm going on a trip so I've had to try and eat all the perishables the past few days.

*10 am---Breakfast:* Mung bean pasta topped with sauteed veggies and some tomato sauce and parmesan. Followed by some dates. Green tea.
---180+100+100+90+120=*590*

*12 pm---Lunch:* 7 dates with peanut butter and a fruit smoothie (1 banana, 1.5 cups of berries, 2 tbs chia/flax seed, 1 cup of almond milk). It takes so much effort not to just sit with my big container and dates and huge tub of peanut butter and just go to town. So ****ing yummy.
---140+100+100+150+50+40=*580*

*1 pm---Fatty snack:* Apparently I can't resist it... had 7 more dates with 1 tbs peanut butter. Thank god I work, otherwise I really would eat all the dates and pb left!
---140+100=*240*

*6:30 pm---Mid-work meal:* Slice of brown rice bread with peanut butter and raisins, a kiwi.
---110+100+150+40=*400*

Total thus far: *1810*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

YesterdaY:
Morning--Bowl of wheat cereal with milk.
Mid-morning (after I climbed up to the 27th floor of my work building )--Two baked chicken strips and some persimmon.
Noon: Leftover rice/vegetable gratin (leeks, onions, chicken, mushrooms, carrots, peas, pomegranates), cherry tomatoes, whole carrots, and lettuce.
Afternoon: Apples with peanut butter; some butter crackers too.
Night: Bowl of rice with an egg, natto, nori, and some miso paste.

TOday so far:
Morning: I made French Toast!!! Ate it with honey... yummmm.
Noon: Beans, bell peppers, mushrooms, onions in tomato sauce, eaten with bread; oh and had plain, fried salmon on the side.
Afternoon: Persimmons from the backyard tree. They are hanging onto the bare brown branches like beautiful red-orange ornaments!! Random but oh so pretty....
Night: Bowl of Vietnamese chicken noodle pho with lots of herbs; a coconut cracker for dessert.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Well, today I woke up late so... 

Morning: Baked yam (half), some butter crackers, two mini bananas.
Noon: CHicken salad on two slices of a baguette with cheese, carrots, and cherry tomatoes.
Afternoon: A piece of chocolate.
Night: Small bowl of leeks and potatoes soup with a slice of bread. 

Went to the dentist today... I personally think he really likes to see me wriggle in pain when he shoots that numbing stuff into my jaw.


----------



## Twerkynerples

Coffee creamer-no coffee... like a shot... (don't tell my roommate)
a fistful of kisses with almonds.
a slice of pretty stale pizza.
a few coke zeros.

.... so much... shame...


----------



## Zack

Peanut butter on toast at lunch. Skipped breakfast.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I might skip dinner and eat a ton of biscuits instead. Don't judge me. I have lots of academic work to do...... or some other excuse, whichever would be most convincing.


----------



## sillyducky

breakfast:nothing
lunch :5 donuts
dinner: soup

during the day a lot of water


----------



## Destabilise

orange
veg pasty

...cant think of anything else making me hungry now


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Mini bowl of shredded wheat cereal (half vanilla flavored, half plain/no sugar) with milk.
Mid-morning: Some apple slices and a persimmon.
Noon: Potato, leek, mushroom, onion soup; bowl of rice with fermented soybean cubes.
Afternoon: Couple pieces of chocolate and caramel.
Night: I made some chicken burgers--grounded chicken, beans, herbs, lettuce, tomatoes, bread.


----------



## Barette

I have been eating around 4000-5000 calories a day. I just ate an entire chicken pot pie, followed by cherry cobbler, after eating chips and 4 waffles for breakfast. Going out again for dinner.

I LOVE VACATION. I'm back in 2 days and I guess I'll have to not eat for a week but... Worth it.


----------



## arnie

^^ This is so exciting. Can't wait for tomorrow's update!


----------



## GotAnxiety

Binge on mcdonalds and chinese food the last couple days modivation down depression up. 

Oh ya I masturbated a couple times to.


----------



## GotAnxiety

God I did it again after i said I wouldn't do it again!

Epic fail


----------



## catcharay

I ate
Oats w milk, sultanas and banana 
Cheese slice, tin tuna, 2 coffees (inc. milk and sweetener)
1 apple
Szechuan shrimp with lettuce, tomato and corn 

I will probably snack on sultanas and peanuts or cashew nuts


----------



## NomadicWonder

I had six steaks, four servings of chicken flavored rice, and three glasses of milk.


I'm still not full.


----------



## aishasam

2 sandwiches. 
Mac & Cheese


----------



## mr hoang

Cup noodles and silhouette yogurt cup Bottle water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday: Restaurants all day long.

Morning: Chicken burger with french toast buns.
Noon: Black bean noodles, lots of fried chicken, mu shu chicken, and spinach/shrimp dumplings.
Night: A bit of wine tasting, lots of crackers and a bit of dark chocolate; then had italian food afterwards--lasagna, polenta, bruschetta, tiramisu, and some other sweet ice cream I'm not sure what they are exactly. 

Today:

Morning: Leftover black bean noodles.
Noon: Sweet/sour soup with rice, veggies, and fish; Vietnamese yogurt.
Night: Hot pot with veggies (mushrooms and greens), shrimp, white fish, and ramen noodles.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

So far only tea  let's keep it that way.


----------



## Idontgetit

-2 cheese bagels with herb and garlic cream cheese 
-BBQ chicken breast, brown rice, green beans
-Pasta with Alfredo sauce and bacon sprinkled with swiss cheese 
-Protein shake with blueberries and oats 
-3 glasses of milk


----------



## JH1983

8 a.m.
1/2 cup of Quaker 1-minute oatmeal with 1/8 cup of walnuts and 1 apple with a bit of cinnamon
An omelet made with 3 whole eggs, 3/4 cup of baby spinach, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/4 cup of red peppers and 2 oz. lean turkey
8 oz. of 2% milk and 28 oz. of water

9 a.m.
1 cup of coffee

12 p.m. (post workout)
3/4 cup of Quaker 1-minute oatmeal with 2 apples and a bit of cinnamon
An omelet made with 6 egg whites, 3/4 cup of baby spinach, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/4 cup of red peppers and 4 oz. lean turkey
28 oz. of water

3 p.m.
1/2 cup of Quaker 1-minute oatmeal with 1/8 cup of walnuts and 1 apple with a bit of cinnamon
An omelet made with 3 whole eggs, 3/4 cup of baby spinach, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/4 cup of red peppers and 2 oz. lean turkey
8 oz. of 2% milk and 28 oz. of water

6:30 p.m.
1/2 cup of brown rice with 8 oz. chicken breast, 1/2 cup of chopped carrots, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/2 small can of chunk light tuna, 1 slice of pepper jack cheese, 1/2 cup of grapes
28 oz. of water

8 p.m.
1/2 cup of brown rice with 8 oz. chicken breast, 1/2 cup of chopped carrots, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/2 small can of chunk light tuna, 1 slice of pepper jack cheese, 1/2 cup of grapes
28 oz. of water

3374 calories 278 grams of protein 335 grams of carbs 109 grams of fat


----------



## Idontgetit

holy **** how much do you weigh you eat a village supply


----------



## JH1983

Around 170 lbs.
Calories to maintain weight = 2800
Add about 500 to that and gain around 1 lb. per week

You are correct though, it is a lot of food to eat. I'm trying a clean bulk and the thing about healthy food is that it seems like so much more as compared to junk food.


----------



## Zack

Half a bag of Haribo Happy Cola -->










But it didn't make me happy even though I love it so.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Everybody at work acted like I was crazy for eating a salad without dressing. I'm so sick of salad dressing. >_<


----------



## Zack

VickieKitties said:


> Everybody at work acted like I was crazy for eating a salad without dressing. I'm so sick of salad dressing. >_<


Try some Happy Cola!


----------



## matahari

in the afternoon, i have a regret - i had fried rice with anchovies. ( i try best not to eat fried stuffs, but i just couldn't avoid ) 

in the evening i redeem back with ; 

1. green vege
2. bitter cot
3. no meat 
4. small portion of rice

i feel good again.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Steve-300 said:


> Try some Happy Cola!


I love gummy things, but I'm on a really strict diet :c
I make people eat yummy stuff while I watch them, like some kind of food cuckold.


----------



## Barette

Yesterday I had 2000 calories (but I was constantly moving around and doing shipment for 8 hours) and the day before I had 1000. Those were the two days after vacation, during which I ate 4-5K calories a day. Both days now were completely clean eating. Today I plan on being under 1000 calories, and I will again be moving constantly at work.

*Breakfast:* 7 dates with 1 tbs peanut butter and 3/4 an apple.
---140+100+80=*310*

*Lunch:* Mung bean pasta with veggies sauteed in olive oil and garlic, and topped with tomato sauce and parmesan. Some grapefruit juice. (but now my stomach hurts... IDK why! I overloaded it on vacation and it hasn't recovered, I guess!)
---150+250+90+40=*530*

Already almost to 1000! Eeeep.

*Mid work meal:* I had such a hunger headache! So I brought guacamole I made and some watermelon and cantaloupe and olives for my little meal, but I had such a headache that I got a small sourdough roll at Panera and got it toasted, and spread my guacamole on it. Got me so stuffed!
---100+210+100+30=*440*

I went over to some people's house after work and didn't drink or eat! I had a little wine but it made me nauseous (my stomach really is so sensitive since binging so much on my vacation) and I was offered pizza two separate times today but refused both times. So when I got home I had a banana and peanut butter, because I am exhausted and hungry. I justify it because I was shifting boxes in our store for 8 hours, only 1/2 hour break from it all, so I was up and down moving around all day. So I figure I burned off a banana and peanut butter over the 8 hours.
---100+150=*250*

Total: 1530... So much for being under 1000! But I think I burned the 500 over the course of 8 hours of lifting up and down up and down up and down walking around walking around walking around. That's like 65 calories an hour, I think it's about right.


----------



## latibule

Just plain old toast...

and some tea.


----------



## Zack

Salami on toast and Happy Cola.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed vegetables and tomato sauce and parmesan. Glass of grapefruit juice.
---100+250+90+90=*530*

*Fatty snack:* Wheat-free pretzels.
---*120*

*Smoothie:* 1 banana with 1 cups berries and water. 7 dates with peanut butter, too! Love it.
---100+100+140+100=*420*

Total thus far (4 pm): *1070* One more meal!

*Dinner:* Rice crackers with guacamole with some watermelon and cantaloupe. 
---60+100+140=*300*

*Late night snack!:* Was at someone's house, which I always use an excuse to eat. Rice Krispies with milk! I love them.
---120+50=*170*

*1540*


----------



## Rocklover639

9:00-white rice with chicken and drank water
12:00- white rice with eggs mashed with ketchup and water


----------



## JenniferS

Mac and cheese for dinner.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Went out for breakfast. 1 pita with 2 pieces bacon and 2 eggs, with a side of fruit salad. 
---120+100+200+100=*520*

*Lunch:* I was in a good mood so when I went to pick up my check at the mall I went into Panera and got a tea, and wanted a brownie so GD it I got a brownie. Today's a fatty day.
---*480*

*Snack:* Went grocery shopping! Made some watermelon with red onion, feta cheese, and red wine vinegar. Yummy!
---100+50+20=*200*

Thus far: 1200

*Dinner:* Was supposed to go out but was so exhausted, I just couldn't! I don't know why. Didn't want to, after breakfast out and a brownie anyway. So! I had 6 dates with 1 tbs peanut butter and mixed some grapefruit juice with some seltzer (new favorite drink!). 
---120+100+40=*260*

Total: 1460

Edit: Got hungry again! My dinner was at like 5 so it's almost 10 and I just finished my meal, plus I realized I didn't have any vegetables! So I had 1/2 a sweet potato topped with sauteed vegetables and some tomato sauce with parmesan. (brussel sprouts, bell pepper, mushrooms, asparagus)
---70+200+90=*360*

*Total: 1820*


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Mung bean pasta with sauteed veggies and some tomato sauce and parmesan. (mushrooms, asparagus, brussel sprouts, zucchini). Plus some grapefruit juice mixed with seltzer.
---150+90+200+50=*490*

*Midwork meal:* Pasta salad, pomegranate avrils, and a small clementine.
---250+50+40=*340*


----------



## Joan Of Narc

I'm realizing my diet sucks and it's more than likely why my skin has been looking so...haggard.

I want to start looking into Paleo/Keto (if anyone has any experience on those diets let me know!). While I wasn't on Keto before I was doing the Atkins 20 carb point min. for almost a year when I was 17, it was very success for me, but I can't imagine have a very good social life with that diet again (I was always cooking myself when on it.)

Anyway....

*Right Now* (3:00am here) I had some green tea with milk (I really have to stop with the dairy, it kills my stomach.) 
- I'm waiting for it to be 6am so I can get some MCD's.

*Yesterday*: I had a pretty tasty burger from this place called Greasy Monkey and a cherry limeade.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Now...Green tea with milk.

Yesterday... burger from Greasy Monkey and a cherry limeade.

I had a longer post, but it didn't show on here.


----------



## ToughUnderdog

So far: 

Oatmeal mixed with soy milk, flaxseed, and cinnamon. 

One bowl of broccoli and lentils 

2 handfuls of almonds


----------



## Donkeybutt

Hmm... Well for breakfast, I ate a raw onion and washed it down with a cup of tea. Right now, I'm eating a couple of chili peppers with a slice of bread.:yay


----------



## FortuneAndFame

Whole Banana
Half a melon
Oranges x 2

Carrot soup
A ham sandwich
Red onion
Earl gray tea
Salt and vinegar flavoured crisps

?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

breakfast: shredded wheated and skimmed milk

lunch: chicken nugget happy meal

dinner: wild boar burger w/ cheese

drinks: strawberry beer. tequilq beer. red wine. mulled wine. strawberry daquiris. long island ice teas

afters: 9 chicken nuggets from mcdonalds AGAIN

fmllllllllllll


----------



## Noca

JH1983 said:


> 8 a.m.
> 1/2 cup of Quaker 1-minute oatmeal with 1/8 cup of walnuts and 1 apple with a bit of cinnamon
> An omelet made with 3 whole eggs, 3/4 cup of baby spinach, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/4 cup of red peppers and 2 oz. lean turkey
> 8 oz. of 2% milk and 28 oz. of water
> 
> 9 a.m.
> 1 cup of coffee
> 
> 12 p.m. (post workout)
> 3/4 cup of Quaker 1-minute oatmeal with 2 apples and a bit of cinnamon
> An omelet made with 6 egg whites, 3/4 cup of baby spinach, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/4 cup of red peppers and 4 oz. lean turkey
> 28 oz. of water
> 
> 3 p.m.
> 1/2 cup of Quaker 1-minute oatmeal with 1/8 cup of walnuts and 1 apple with a bit of cinnamon
> An omelet made with 3 whole eggs, 3/4 cup of baby spinach, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/4 cup of red peppers and 2 oz. lean turkey
> 8 oz. of 2% milk and 28 oz. of water
> 
> 6:30 p.m.
> 1/2 cup of brown rice with 8 oz. chicken breast, 1/2 cup of chopped carrots, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/2 small can of chunk light tuna, 1 slice of pepper jack cheese, 1/2 cup of grapes
> 28 oz. of water
> 
> 8 p.m.
> 1/2 cup of brown rice with 8 oz. chicken breast, 1/2 cup of chopped carrots, 1/2 cup of broccoli, 1/2 small can of chunk light tuna, 1 slice of pepper jack cheese, 1/2 cup of grapes
> 28 oz. of water
> 
> 3374 calories 278 grams of protein 335 grams of carbs 109 grams of fat


How do you not barf from eating the same thing everyday? Plain chicken breast, 12 eggs a day. I can no more than 2 a meal because I find anymore than that just causes a gag reflex and makes me want to vomit. I try and get all my calories from mixed complex meals. I wish I could I eat the same bland food day in day out, but props to you if you can do that.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

1 donut, a sonic's burger,fries, a newyork hotdog, and tatertots XD

and had sprite..

yup lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Donkeybutt said:


> Hmm... Well for breakfast, I ate a raw onion and washed it down with a cup of tea. Right now, I'm eating a couple of chili peppers with a slice of bread.:yay


the real question is.... are you still hungry tho? lol

I couldn't eat like that, I like to eat alot lulzs


----------



## Whatev

bananas, blueberries, red spinach, seaweed, flax smoothie
raisins, peanut butter
oats, coconut butter, chia, dates, cinnamon
black bean pasta, tomatoes, carrots, berbere


----------



## Noca

1/3 cup of raw oatmeal and a 1/3 cup of protein powder with a 1/3 of a banana sliced
1/3 pack of bacon
Plate of red skin homestyle potato wedges cooked with olive oil and spices and ketchup
2 x eggs
Honey garlic sausage, rice, quinoa, lentil, split pea, bok choy along with other stuff soup
Tomato olive oil based rice pasta with pork breakfast sausages, peppers and mushrooms
2 x servings of ground pork harriot bean, chickpea and mushroom chili 
Some more pasta
A protein bar
2 x Fruit small stirred yogurt cup with roasted peanuts
Glass of milk
Lots of water


----------



## Noca

so far today, far from done eating...

******* homestyle wedges, extra virgin olive oil, seasoning, 2 eggs, bacon strips
2 x dishes of pork sausage tomato olive oil based pasta with peppers and other veggies
salad with collards, spinach, red and green romaine, pecans, almonds, peanuts, cranberries, apples, bacon, and raspberry vinaigrette
honey garlic sausage, bok choy, mushroom, red pepper, basmati rice, quinoa, green lentils, split peas, spices
roast chicken thigh, leg, and wing
large portion of white potatoes, celery, green swiss chard and mushrooms with extra virgin olive oil and seasoning


----------



## ravens

Breakfast: cereal, english muffin, egg whites, bacon, and cheese
Lunch: meatloaf, mashed potatoes, carrots, and corn
Dinner: pinto beans, carrots, and salad 

caramel frappuccino
turkey sandwich


----------



## Whatev

blueberry, peanut butter, mix greens, seaweed, flax smoothie
portobello mushrooms, lentils, chickpeas, beets, carrots, berbere 
pumpkin spice coconut milk


----------



## hypnot1c

Breakfast

1.) Chocolate Chip Mini Muffins (4)
2.) Blueberry Bagel w/Cream Cheese

Then all I had for the rest of the day was:

3 Steak Fajitas
1 English Muffin w/ butter

Drank mostly water, with a little bit of sweat tea.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

An orange chicken sample and a bowl of pasta.


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast, peanut butter, almond milk, mocha, water
L= spinach and cheese quiche, cappuccino, water
S= grilled cheese, Chicken soup, tortilla chips, water, yogurt, 2.5 choc cookies, water


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Yesterday.

Whole Large stuffed crust dominoes w/ PB Ben and Jerrys

Today.

Chicken curry w/ rice and 2 cans of coke.


* the aftermath of a two day hangover/Cooking is making me reel this weekend. *


----------



## villadb

dontwaitupforme said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> Whole Large stuffed crust dominoes w/ PB Ben and Jerrys
> 
> Today.
> 
> Chicken curry w/ rice and 2 cans of coke.
> 
> * the aftermath of a two day hangover/Cooking is making me reel this weekend. *


Good work 8)

I've been up since 4am so I had a packet of Roysters and a cheese and marmite sandwich for breakfast, roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, beans, carrots and lemon tart for dinner and another packet of Roysters, cheese and marmite cheesey baguette and a triple chocolate muffin for tea. I love marmite btw. Oh and my choccy from the advent calendar.


----------



## comfortablynumb1985

Meal 1
Walnuts
2 bananas
Cacao
Orange juice
Coconut w/honey

Meal 2
Sardines w/garlic and pepper
2 bananas
Sweet potato
Orange juice
Coconut w/honey

Meal 3
Sunflower Seeds
2 bananas
Sweet potato
Wine
Orange juice
Coconut w/honey


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Breakfast
-Oatmeal with almonds and cranberries 
-Banana
-Coffee with sugar and almond milk
-B12 and Zinc vitamin

Lunch
-Foot long veggie delight sub fro subway with veggie patty and everything on it.

Dinner
-Bowl of tomato soup
-2 pieces of 8 grain toast with avocado slices and salt.


----------



## Insignificant Other

Chocolate. But I've not been up for too long.


----------



## olifreed

*****, a whole lot of it


----------



## Noca

two plates of spaghetti (~2 cup each)with chicken breast slices

7 tbsp peanut butter, milk, banana, 2 scoop whey

2 cup hashbrowns, 125g bacon and ketchup


----------



## Noca

breakfast:

4 slice chicken bacon strips, 5 eggs, 3 slice cinnamon french toast, 1/2 cup shredded hashbrowns, 2tbsp ketchup, 4tbsp ontario maple syrup, 2 large glasses of water. If I eat one more bite I am surely going to puke


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*This is What I Ate Today !!! Sooooooo Good !*

*This is what I ate today ! :clap
Yummmmmmmmmmmmy !!! 

Tastes so good and it is SO good for you !!!*

MSG ( monosodium glutamate )
Red #5 food dye
Blue #2 food dye
Sodium Glutamate
Butylated hydrixyanisole
Calcium guanylate
beta-cyclodextrin
Cyclamic acid
Disodium inosinate
Kaolin
Magnesium silicate
Maltitol
Monoammonium glutamate
Oxidised polyethylene wax
Phytic acid
Potassium gluconate
Potassium nitrate
Propylene glycol
Silicon dioxide
Sodium dehydroacetate
Sodium benzoate
Sodium stearoyl lactylate
Sorbic acid
Sulfur dioxide
Thisabendazole
Triethyl citrate
Xanthan gum


----------



## Wylini

Some cinnamon bread and a banana. Oh, and a pack of lime chili flavored ramen. My mouth was on fire.


----------



## P1e2

Toast, peanut butter, yogurt, hot tea.
Pasta and pesto sauce, 3 choc cookies
Salmon, potato wedges, 2 choc marshmallow cookies


----------



## Unknown0001

Mint gum and water.


----------



## endershine

Breakfast: Chocolate Doughnut
Lunch: Nachos Lunchable
Dinner: Chicken, Potato Wedges

Snacks: 2 Oreos, Grapes

Drinks: Milk


----------



## Noca

omelet with sweet red peppers and zuchini with 2 cups or so of hashbrowns and some ketchup

3tbsp peanut butter, 2 scoop whey, banana, and milk

lots of water

spaghetti with ground pork

a couple quinoa chocolate chip cookies

orange chicken thigh toasted sandwich


----------



## Noca

smoothie with 2 scoop whey, banana, peanut butter, water

lots of water

pork chop, with baked potato, sour cream, bacon, chives, extra virgin olive oil

1.5 cups hashbrowns, 3 egg omelet, 4 breakfast sausages, couple slices bacon, ketchup, goat feta cheese, ham slices

turkey stew with rice, quinoa, red pepper, zucchini, and sweet potatoes


----------



## P1e2

B- Ezkiel bread toasted, peanut butter, yogurt, water, hot tea
Snack- dark choc, 1 sm piece, water, hot tea
L- Pasta with pesto, chicken, & sm orange, 1 piece sm dark choc, water
S- yogurt, pasta with sautéed fresh veggies, garlic, crushed red pepper, tomato sauce, Italian sausage made with chicken, water, 2 sm pieces dark choc, water, hot decaf tea


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Oatmeal with some egg whites, chopped tomato and green onion.  Post workout protein smoothie featuring raspberries, strawberries and blackberries. Later I'm gonna bomb out my calories with some chicken enchiladas and a few beers.


----------



## P1e2

Breakfast smoothie: yogurt, almond milk, spoonful peanut butter, and cinnamon thrown into the blender for quick breakfast, mocha, water, lunch was pasta, organic beef, & tomato sauce, orange, dark chocolate, water, & dinner: crackers, low fat cheese, 2 boiled eggs, blueberry muffin, 2 small dark chocolate peanut butter cups, & mandarin oranges, & water. 

My eating has changed increase in TMJ and recent dental work.


----------



## saya2077

Salad
Garlic potatoes
Tomato and chicken wrap


----------



## deckard7

Breakfast: Egg/bread, Yogurt
Lunch: red beans/meat
Dinner: red chili chicken with rice


----------



## Surly Wurly

- bushel of leeches
- 25g spider husks (domestic)
- entire cup of spider antifreeze (US measurements)
- bowl of lasers
- 3.14 assorted baked book spines (in their jackets)
- 2 unwanted Subterranean Giant Albino Penguin Eggs from a horror novella meeting fair trade standards 
- Uncle Ben's Brown Aunty Matter (2 scoops)
- rainbow root salad in a dressing of red light
- A yard of cloudy mead, fermented from the honey of men and women in bee costumes
- A hive of quasi-autonomous ant eggs
- A smiling woman with a chorizo sausage in cider
- earlier for a light snack I had *photons*
- while i was waiting for my main meal of */C/L/A/S/S/I/F/I/E/D/* i snacked on the unwashed GDP of Transnistria
..And as I type I'm eating a double serving of wheat free Goose Pops And Gander Smacks (with a splash of overwrought animal lactation) out of a fricken saxophone horn wtf do you _want _me to say


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe this famous thread died off.

So far.....
~ Oatmeal
~ Peanut butter
~ A banana
~ Whole wheat toast


----------



## P1e2

B=wheat toast, peanut butter, yogurt with fresh blueberries, coffee, almond creamer
L= crepes, ham, cheese, spinach, water, coffee, wine 
S= gnocchi with pesto, veggies, 3 chocolate cookies, water


----------



## flockfox

tuna sandwich
veggie salad
chicken parmesan
coconut water


----------



## Kevin001

Just breakfast so far.....

~ fried egg on wheat bread
~ peanut butter w/ a spoon
~ Greek vanilla bean yogurt

About 20oz of water.


----------



## Kevin001

~ plain greek yogurt
~ blueberry bagel
~ peanut butter
~ oatmeal


----------



## Stormlight

- bacon & eggs
- lentil soup
- chicken & brown rice w/ broccoli & spring onion
- greek yogurt


----------



## Kevin001

Breakfast:
~ 3 eggs....1 whole egg and 2 egg whites
~ 1 blueberry bagel
~ Peanut butter
Lunch:
~ Shrimp Alfredo 
Snack:
~ Protein bar
Dinner:
~ Green beans
~ Lean turkey ground meat
~ 2 slices of blueberry bread
~ Some baked fries

Had work today so not typical

Got about maybe 3/4 gallon of water in. Still have time to reach a gallon .


----------



## catcharay

I haven't been as healthy as my ideals, today is ok so far -
2 scrambled eggs
Protein drink (for fun)
Tnned red salmon
Green tea
Instant macha green tea
A few rice crackers
2 small easter eggs (happy easter)


----------



## Sloqx

Pasta with meat sauce, 2 lemon cookies, 2 cheeseburgers and tater tots


----------



## Kevin001

Breakfast:
~ Oatmeal
~ Greek yogurt plain
~ Peanut butter
~ Blueberry bagel 
Lunch:
~ Beef fajita strips
~ Brown rice
~ Green peas
~ Banana
~ Blueberry bread....2 slices
Dinner:
~ Shrimp
~ Mashed potatoes
Snack:
~ Peanut butter and jelly


----------



## Jack101

I must say I have eaten a huge KFC today and feel so so insecure and unable to socialise! ( in person ). I'm trying to find out how food can affect our anxiety symptoms and feelings over at my thread 'How do you feel after eating certain foods?', so come and talk about how YOU feel after eating various different foods and how they affect your moods and anxiety!


----------



## Kevin001

So far.....

~ 3 eggs
~ Peanut butter
~ Bagel


----------



## catcharay

Oats, banana, spearmint tea, nuts, instant coffee (2nd, I have to quit - not good and expensive)


----------



## Sabk

2 sandwiches. My own guilty pleasure recipe...
Rice.
Candy.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

~ 3 eggs (1 whole)
~ Peanut butter
~ Bagel


----------



## SplendidBob

5pm, maybe 60ml of cream and 100ml of skimmed milk.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Kombucha
Leftover salmon pasta salad
Chocolates
Fries
Potato chips


I'm poor....


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## savavdpeas

*What I ate today*

Oatmeal with banana, walnuts, flax, water
McIntosh apple
Banana
One head of romaine lettuce
McIntosh apple
Peanut butter sandwich
Glass of almond milk
Water


----------



## cmed

Breakfast:

- bowl of oatmeal with vanilla almond milk, cinnamon and dried cranberries
- A smoothie made with 2 bananas, 2 cups of frozen cherries and 2 tablespoons of ground flax seed

Lunch:

- A giant bowl of white Basmati rice

Dinner:

- 3 cups of roasted chickpeas


----------



## savavdpeas

So far today, this is what I had:

Breakfast:

Oatmeal with walnut pieces, ground flax, cinnamon, dried cranberries (craisins), and water
1 banana
1 organic gala apple

3 glasses of water

I took a 5-HTP supplement after breakfast.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Bagel
~ 3 burnt eggs
~ pb
~ banana


----------



## smoothlinghs

Strawberry smoothie x 2
Fish


----------



## Sus y

Breakfast, so far, ate a little too much:

Arepa (is like a corn flat bun) with cheese, mayo, and mix of soy meat with veggies. 
A huge glass of iced coffee.


----------



## Kevin001

Meal 1
~ Oatmeal
~ PB
~ Banana 

Meal 2
~ Black bean burger
~ Pasta
~ Peas
~ Bagel

Meal 3
~ Honeybun
~ Flatbread chips

Meal 4
~ Tacos (4) 


~ About a gallon of water and zero calorie energy drink


----------



## Kevin001

Meal 1
~ 3 Eggs
~ PB
~ Banana 

Meal 2
~ Tuna on flatbread
~ Pasta
~ Broccoli
~ Chili and lime chips


----------



## Kevin001

Meal 1
~ Oatmeal
~ Croissant 
~ Banana
~ PB

Meal 2
~ Spinach and chicken pizza
~ Chips
~ Protein bar


----------



## Red2N

Bacon sarnie
Banana

Two packets of crisps
Clementine

Sausages, spinach, carrots, pots

Oats, berries, almonds
🙄🙄


----------



## SplendidBob

Have been eating pretty badly of late, but the consistency and ease of logging have meant I have been doing ok calorie wise. 

Nothing during the day, so from about 10am to 7pm. Gym at some point from 3pm -5pm, then for dinner:

1. jalapeno and spicy beef pizza with a little extra reduced fat cheese on
2. russian fudge yoghurt, with 75-100ml of single cream added on top for lols

Plus some vitamins and **** cos i am eating super badly.

Then a bit later

3. 2 packets of melba toast with chicken liver pate

Then a bit later something else (today I had a magnum mini).

2394 calories today.


----------



## AffinityWing

Bacon & Egg Taco from this place on campus I've really liked so far.


----------



## Mabel Pines

A salad with ranch dressing.


----------



## Kevin001

Not my typical stuff in survival mode atm lol

Meal 1:
~ 2 waffles
~ PB

Meal 2:
~ 2 corn dogs
~ chips

Meal 3:
~ 2 waffles
~ Bagel

Meal 4:
~ Ramen
~ Chicken patty
~ Peas


----------



## komorikun

2 cups of coffee
2 cups of water
little bit of ancient baby spinach with spicy mango dressing on it
half a cup of diet cranberry juice, watered down
ancient carrot (raw)
4 slices of french toast (egg, milk, cinnamon, nutmeg, brown sugar, vanilla) with syrup
orange juice
bit of burnt brussels sprouts
2 caipirinhas (ice, lime juice, sugar, and cachaça)
half a cannabis hard candy
1-2 cups of water

Normally I'd eat more but cooking kind of ruins my appetite. I've been cooking or messing around in the kitchen much of the day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Banana
Almond
Vitamin C pill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 968735

Chinese food


----------



## LampSandwich

*So far today I had two low calorie protein shakes and 3 baby beets. I guess I'm trying to offset my last two days of massive binge eating. So far so good lol, but I'm hungry af right now. *


----------



## MCHB

Mac Cheese, popcorn and beer!


----------



## Joz

Green tea, porridge with milk and honey, 2 slices of toast with peanut butter, carbonara but with broccoli and carrots, tempura prawns with rice, salad, onion rings and sweet potato wedges, green tea ice cream, crackers with cheese and onion dip.


----------



## CaptainBoz

I'll go last 24 hours as I haven't eaten anything yet today. I've eaten no breakfast for about 10 weeks now. Lost 35lbs so far.

Iced Tea
81 mg Aspirin and 2 multi vitamins
BBQ Pork Rinds (morning snack)
Lunch: Jambalaya Rice leftovers 
Chocolate malt ball candy (3 small)
Diet Coke
Iced Tea
Dinner: Scrambled Eggs & Onions, Green Beans & Chicken, Tofu w/ peppers & Chicken, Rice. (Chinese style food).
Iced Tea
BBQ Pork Rinds
Diet Coke


----------



## BeautyandRage

Breakfast:
1/2 kiwi
1/2 banana
1/2 muffin 

Lunch:
Homemade pizza

Snack:
Cheese its


----------

